#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-20
<ubotu> New bug: #133555 in tracker (main) "Tracker does not include any translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133555
<ubotu> New bug: #133557 in linux-meta (main) "usplash could not run on Ubuntu UME flavored kernel " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133557
<ubotu> New bug: #133559 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Turion TL-58 doesn't seem to use p-states" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133559
<ubotu> New bug: #133560 in Ubuntu "VIA Chrome 9 HC IGP Not Supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133560
<ubotu> New bug: #133561 in totem (main) "Incorrect audio in AC-3 encoded AVI file with Totem/Gstreamer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133561
<ubotu> New bug: #133562 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdunauthor gets all buttons wrong (auto_action_mode)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133562
<ubotu> New bug: #124447 in esound (main) "esd crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 124378)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124447
<ubotu> New bug: #125880 in esound (main) "esd crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 124378)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125880
<ubotu> New bug: #129359 in esound (main) "esd crashed with SIGSEGV in poll() (dup-of: 124378)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129359
<ubotu> New bug: #133564 in Ubuntu "Swap fails to activate in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133564
<ubotu> New bug: #133565 in gnome-panel (main) "Repeated items in Places menu (Feisty->Gutsy transition). Need consistent Places lists." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133565
<ubotu> New bug: #133566 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Places list is inconsistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133566
<ubotu> New bug: #133567 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  long delay in nautilus on first access to vfat drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133567
<ubotu> New bug: #133569 in denyhosts (universe) "regex error causes hosts to not be denied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133569
<ubotu> New bug: #133570 in gnome-app-install (main) "Apply Changes not translatable in g-a-i" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133570
<ubotu> New bug: #133574 in beryl-core (universe) "unexpected stoppage of Beryl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133574
<ubotu> New bug: #133575 in Ubuntu "scp big file causing General Protection Failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133575
<ubotu> New bug: #133576 in gnome-session (main) "xmodmap not loaded by gnome-session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133576
<ubotu> New bug: #133577 in Ubuntu "screen fills with garbage during gutsy install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133577
<ubotu> New bug: #133578 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice writer resizes embedded spreadsheets on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133578
<ubotu> New bug: #133579 in Ubuntu "'deb' is not known on line 44" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133579
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #133581 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso crashes with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133581
<ubotu> New bug: #133582 in kdebase (main) "Spanish translation typo - "Carepetas" (should be: "Carpetas")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133582
<ubotu> New bug: #133583 in gnome-terminal (main) "Problem parsing dependency  when geting update: sudo apt-get update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133583
<ubotu> New bug: #133587 in acroread (multiverse) "Adobe Reader 7.0 is not in path variable for firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133587
<ubotu> New bug: #133588 in Ubuntu "Please sync vala (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133588
<ubotu> New bug: #133589 in Ubuntu "Please sync swfdec0.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133589
<ubotu> New bug: #133590 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "Please sync swfdec-mozilla (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133590
<ubotu> New bug: #133591 in Ubuntu "Problem of frequent disconnects with atheros wireless card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133591
<ubotu> New bug: #133592 in gnome-terminal (main) "change profile in gnome-terminal doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133592
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #131092 in mythbuntu "multiple copies of install scripts" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131092
<ubotu> New bug: #133600 in flightgear (universe) "There is on icon in xubuntu menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133600
<ubotu> New bug: #133601 in upstart (main) "forced fsck while running on battery when mount count is exceeded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133601
<thekorn> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hi Hobbsee
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<thekorn> hey dholbach! how was your holiday?
<dholbach> thekorn: absolutely fantastic
<dholbach> how are you doing=?
<thekorn> fine, but need some more coffee to recover from the hard weekend
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have some minutes, maybe this afternoon, can we talk about bughelper and friends?
<dholbach> thekorn: absolutely
<dholbach> thekorn: let me know which time suits you best
<thekorn> 16.00?
<dholbach> thekorn: fine with me
<ubotu> New bug: #133605 in Ubuntu "nautilus crashes when i used a DVD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133605
<ubotu> New bug: #133606 in f-spot (main) "f-spot 0.3.5 crashes while exporting folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133606
<ubotu> New bug: #133607 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Clicking the X doesn't close the application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133607
<ubotu> New bug: #133608 in Ubuntu "Memorex Traveldrive Doesn't Mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133608
<ubotu> New bug: #133609 in compiz (main) "'Desktop Effects' fail with nVidia GeForce Go 7400" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133609
<ubotu> New bug: #133614 in gnunet (universe) "init.d script does not work on dash." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133614
<ubotu> New bug: #133616 in postgis (universe) "Postgis 1.3.1 Gutsy update request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133616
<ubotu> New bug: #133619 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with signal 7 in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133619
<ubotu> New bug: #133623 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk doesn't work with a file name with space (in the tree and/or in the filename)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133623
<ubotu> New bug: #133620 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "package openoffice.org-voikko 2.0.1-1build2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133620
<ubotu> New bug: #133621 in gnus (main) "gnus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133621
<Gasten> Hi! I'm triaging a bug, and i'm kind of stuck. I've tried everything on the debugging-proceedures-pages, but all that have resulted in is a lousy valgrind-log. What o you think I should do?
<ubotu> New bug: #133624 in thunderbird-locales (main) "package thunderbird-locale-fi 1:2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133624
<ubotu> New bug: #133625 in language-support-fi (main) "package language-support-fi 1:7.04+20070209 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133625
<Arby> Gasten: which bug?
<Gasten> Bug #120452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120452 in nautilus "freeze on right click > Properties" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120452
<Gasten> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/120452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120452 in nautilus "freeze on right click > Properties" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Gasten> ubotu is asleep :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is asleep :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arby> let me look
<Arby> intermittent bugs, gotta love em
<Arby> Gasten: sounds like you've tried everything, I'm not sure what else to suggest
<Arby> the only thing would be to reproduce the problem on Gutsy if you can
<Arby> there's only so much we can do
<Gasten> Yep.
<Arby> I'd probably mark that triaged now and let the developers try to figure it out
<Arby> there's enough information to reproduce it so hopefully they can find the problem
<Gasten> Yep, that sounds like a plan. gotto move on.
<Gasten> yes.
<Arby> good triaging :)
<Gasten> Arby: can you set it to Low and Triaged? You see, I'm not in the QA team....
<Arby> yeah sure
<Arby> done
<Gasten> thanks
<Arby> another few like that and you should get in QA easy
<Gasten> Hm, by the way, am I supposed to unaisgn meself now that it's triaged?
<Gasten> myself*
<Gasten> unassign*
<Arby> yes, otherwise people will think you're going to fix it
<Gasten> okay
<Gasten> Arby: Oh my.... When I posted the last comment, the bug's status reverted back to Incomplete again. Would you be so kind...?
<Arby> Gasten: done
<Gasten> Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #133627 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin won't reconnect the accounts if pidgin closed improperly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133627
<Arby> bit strange, that didn't used to happen ~shrug~
<Gasten> Yes, but I'm not in the QA and I don't have the Triaged as a option. Also, I posted from the "upper" text-field which I shouldn't have done....
<ubotu> New bug: #126067 in gnome-mount (main) "Computer completely crashed and turned off when trying to browse internet using wine to run IE5.5 for Linux" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126067
<ubotu> New bug: #127387 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 124861)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127387
<ubotu> New bug: #133631 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "swfdec-mozilla plugin not found by firefox in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133631
<ubotu> New bug: #133635 in ltsp (main) "LTSPFS security is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133635
<ubotu> New bug: #133636 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad T61P" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133636
<ubotu> New bug: #133637 in pidgin-encryption (main) "pidgin encription plugin disables shell plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133637
<ubotu> New bug: #133638 in slocate (main) "user should be informed that updatedb is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133638
<ubotu> New bug: #133639 in gksu (main) "synaptic is asking root password and not user admin's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133639
<ubotu> New bug: #133640 in lcdproc (universe) "LCDd started after mythlcdserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133640
<ubotu> New bug: #133647 in xserver-xorg-video-avivo (universe) "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-avivo (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133647
<ubotu> New bug: #133648 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133648
<ubotu> New bug: #133650 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ubuntu kernel lacks support for HSDPA modem in Toshiba M400" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133650
<ubotu> New bug: #133651 in Ubuntu "Gutsy: KDE package dependencies improvement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133651
<ubotu> New bug: #133652 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "real videos do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133652
<ubotu> New bug: #133653 in ubuntustudio-icon-theme (universe) "Close button not scaled down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133653
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Hug Day on Wednesday, August 22nd - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2007-August/000626.html
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #133654 in d4x (universe) "d4x crashes at begin of HTTPS download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133654
<ubotu> New bug: #133655 in sound-juicer (main) "Data CDs unusable after using Sound Juicer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133655
<ubotu> New bug: #133656 in tomboy (main) "Synchronising Tomboy via Webdav doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133656
<ubotu> New bug: #133657 in evolution (main) "Evolution loops on bad date format dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133657
<ubotu> New bug: #133658 in Ubuntu "discards the first key when unlocking screen/logging in from suspend state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133658
<ubotu> New bug: #133659 in ntfs-3g (universe) "full multi user support not implemented" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133659
<ubotu> New bug: #133661 in Ubuntu "discards the first key when unlocking screen/logging in from suspend state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133661
<ubotu> New bug: #133662 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy tribe 4]  sony-acpi not loaded on sony vaio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133662
<ubotu> New bug: #133663 in Ubuntu "System fails to boot all the way after RAID1 array fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133663
<ubotu> New bug: #133664 in rhythmbox (main) "No sound output from Rhythmbox 0.11.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133664
<dholbach> thekorn: ping me when you're ready
<ubotu> New bug: #133665 in davfs2 (universe) "dav_user and dav_group inside ~/.davfs/davfs2.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133665
<ubotu> New bug: #133666 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "please patch linux-source-2.6.22 to fix ata_piix bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133666
<ubotu> New bug: #133667 in Ubuntu "Polish date format is strange" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133667
<dholbach> bdmurray: could you please add thekorn to ubuntu-qa? I'd like him to arrange server rules for a bughelper server in a ~ubuntu-qa branch
<ubotu> New bug: #133668 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "main menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133668
<ubotu> New bug: #133669 in openoffice.org (main) "ooffice crashes when loading single document from global text document (odm)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133669
<ubotu> New bug: #133670 in ppracer (universe) "Please sync ppracer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133670
<ubotu> New bug: #133671 in shared-mime-info (main) "Unknown x-msword mime type, missing alias" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133671
<ubotu> New bug: #133672 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes on open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133672
<ubotu> New bug: #133674 in Ubuntu "gutsy gnome-at-properties: no gksu/disable-grab option per gui in gnome-at-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133674
<ubotu> New bug: #133675 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  nvidia 100.14.11 driver is needed in repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133675
<ubotu> New bug: #133679 in kdebase (main) "konqueror nor really doing offline browsing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133679
<ubotu> New bug: #133677 in acpi-support (main) "System unusable after resume from suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133677
<ubotu> New bug: #133680 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz kills xwindows when blender starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133680
<ubotu> New bug: #133375 in gnome-media (main) "Can't get microphone to work on ThinkPad Z60m Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133375
<ubotu> New bug: #133683 in debconf (main) "debconf brocken on dist-upgrade [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133683
<ubotu> New bug: #133684 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Add Sun Report Builder to OpenOffice.org " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133684
<ubotu> New bug: #133681 in Ubuntu "xorg fails to load on Tribe4 desktop CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133681
<ubotu> New bug: #133682 in nautilus (main) "Edit partition labels in Nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133682
<ubotu> New bug: #133687 in kde4base (universe) "kde4base-data and kde4libs-data both contain /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdeprint/filters/enscript.desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133687
<ubotu> New bug: #133688 in nautilus (main) "Changing 'view as' on a completed search restarts the seach again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133688
<ubotu> New bug: #133689 in gobby (universe) "Please merge gobby (0.4.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133689
<ubotu> New bug: #133690 in bluez-utils (main) "bug with my broadcom bluetooth usb dongle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133690
<ubotu> New bug: #133691 in command-not-found (main) "doesn't cope with db format transition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133691
<ubotu> New bug: #133692 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when trying to open a mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133692
<ubotu> New bug: #133693 in traceroute (main) "version 2.0.7-3 replace iputils-tracepath" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133693
<ubotu> New bug: #133695 in Ubuntu "shift doesn't snap windows with desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133695
<ubotu> New bug: #133697 in Ubuntu ""Screens and Graphics" crashes when I click on "Test"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133697
<ubotu> New bug: #133703 in samba (main) "Cannot print to Windows Vista printers (SMB) from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133703
<ubotu> New bug: #133704 in yelp (main) "E: Tipo 'debsrc' desconocido en la lnea 73 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133704
<ubotu> New bug: #133706 in gnome-session (main) "Gnome-session-properties : It is too easy to remove an startup application." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133706
<ubotu> New bug: #133707 in debian-installer (main) "cryptsetup missing in alternate-amd64 as of 20 aug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133707
<ubotu> New bug: #133710 in Ubuntu "Blank screen on tribe4 boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133710
<ubotu> New bug: #133711 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird menu corruption and messages delete when arrow keys are pressed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133711
<phixnay> does this bug report belong in the ubuntu system? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133591 in Ubuntu "Problem of frequent disconnects with atheros wireless card" [Undecided,New] 
<phixnay> or somewhere with the madwifi guys
<phixnay> g2g I keep disconnecting
<ubotu> New bug: #133712 in rhythmbox (main) "[Gutsy]  Rhythmbox crashes X-Server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133712
<ubotu> New bug: #133713 in Ubuntu "no resume sleep fiesty amd64 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133713
<ubotu> New bug: #133714 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gusty kernel panic after wakeup (macbook v1.1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133714
<ubotu> New bug: #132661 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132661
<ubotu> New bug: #133715 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not understand CTRL + SHIFT + ARROW" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133715
<kij> hey all, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822, Main Objectives arent listed, i understand gnome is to be probed,  what could i prepare on my side,  besides reading the wiki?
<ubotu> New bug: #133716 in xpaint (universe) "Xpaint don't have entry in the applications menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133716
<rbs-tito> kij: Get an account on gnome bugzilla! Focus will be linking and reporting bugs upstream
<frafu> Could anybody please explain to me why the following bug has been triaged as "not an upstream bugzilla bug"?
<frafu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/133674
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133674 in gnome-control-center "gutsy gnome-at-properties: no gksu/disable-grab option per gui in gnome-at-properties" [Low,Triaged] 
<frafu> Because I filed both bugs or because the upstream bug has not been triaged yet?
<bdmurray> frafu: bugzilla is the bug tracking system while control-center is the upstream package
<bdmurray> So it is not a bug in bugzilla.
<frafu> ok; I understand; thanks
<bdmurray> Sure, no problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #133717 in cimg (universe) "Please sync cimg (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133717
<ubotu> New bug: #133723 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal locks up on unicode input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133723
<ubotu> New bug: #133725 in Ubuntu "Inconsolata (font)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133725
<ubotu> New bug: #133726 in totem (main) "totem fails with BadAlloc with mpeg4 film" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133726
<ubotu> New bug: #133728 in Ubuntu "deleted a partition,then bootloader fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133728
<ubotu> New bug: #127321 in evolution (main) "Evolution Attachment Filename Encoding (dup-of: 109736)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127321
<ubotu> New bug: #133729 in firefox (main) "tab icons aren't shown immediately" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133729
<ubotu> New bug: #133730 in emacs22 (main) "emacs22 hangs when saving if backup file cannot be written" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133730
<ubotu> New bug: #133732 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crash when creating a dialog window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133732
<ubotu> New bug: #133735 in network-manager (main) "'Configure VPN...'  does not appear in nm-applet menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133735
<ubotu> New bug: #114343 in yelp (main) "AT_SPI_REGISTRY required to start while Assistive Technologies disabled." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114343
<ubotu> New bug: #133736 in battleball (universe) "Please merge battleball (2.0-16) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133736
<ubotu> New bug: #133739 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Restricted drivers cause boot to stall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133739
<ubotu> New bug: #133741 in apache2 (main) "[gutsy]  apache2, restart failed on missing mime.types after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133741
<ubotu> New bug: #133742 in brasero (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133742
<ubotu> New bug: #133743 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133743
<ubotu> New bug: #133745 in libmms (universe) "Merge libmms 0.3-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133745
<ubotu> New bug: #133746 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  evolution keeps trying to save attachments to unexistent Desktop directory under spanish localized environment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133746
<ubotu> New bug: #127481 in gamin (main) "gam_server crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127481
<ubotu> New bug: #133747 in obexftp (universe) "ObexFTP doesn't work with filename with special characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133747
<ubotu> New bug: #133748 in obextool (universe) "Obextool don't have menu entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133748
<ubotu> New bug: #133749 in gnome-control-center (main) "hide gnome-display-properties since it replicates part of hide gnome-display-properties since it replicates part of display-config-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133749
<ubotu> New bug: #133752 in nginx (universe) "Gutsy::nginx missing mime.types" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133752
<dvheumen> hi everyone. I noticed an error message which I can't find in the bugtracker. But I also can't exactly pinpoint where it's happening.
<dvheumen> When I'm shutting down my laptop I'm seeing an error message telling me that a chdir-operation failed (don't know the exact wording)
<ScottK> Without the exact wording it will be hard to help you.
<dvheumen> Do you know where I can find scripts that run on shutdown, 'cause I'm willing to look a bit further
<dvheumen> well the text is gone pretty fast, in which log could I possibly locate this error?
<rbs-tito> Following my comment on bug 133749, should I mark it invalid or should I wait for a response?
<ScottK> Logs are in /var/log
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133749 in gnome-control-center "hide gnome-display-properties since it replicates part of hide gnome-display-properties since it replicates part of display-config-gtk" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133749
<ScottK> I'd look in syslog and dmesg.
<ScottK> Hard to say for sure.  It could be any of several.
<ubotu> New bug: #133753 in bzr-gtk (universe) "status does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133753
<dvheumen> yeah, I've already searched in messages, but no luck there :)
<dvheumen> I'm going to do a shutdown and look at the error message... hoping it's going slow enough to read
<bdmurray> dvheumen: Have you tried shutting down different ways?
<ScottK> If you can get just one somewhat unique word out of the message you can grep -r [word]  /var/log/* to look in all the logs.
<dvheumen> bdmurray: do you mean `poweroff` as opposed to Shutdown from the GUI?
<bdmurray> Like try shutting down from the gdm menu and when logged in.
<dvheumen> well, i noticed the error in the "hole" between the 2 times the loading bar comes up on the screen
<dvheumen> I'm going to give it another run... maybe I can get some extra information
<dvheumen> brb
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: invalidating it seems reasonable
<ubotu> New bug: #133754 in compiz (main) "after updatecompiz-gnome will not install libwnck18 not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133754
<dvheumen> d*mn... the latest update hid the error :P
<dvheumen> I'm off to the logs again
<rbs-tito> Invalid bugs are counted as closed on bugstats right?
<dvheumen> it's just like I'm only seeing boot-up messages, but no shutdown messages...
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: which stats?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: The ones that are published in the weekly news letter
<ubotu> New bug: #133755 in Ubuntu "Hard disk spins down too often" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133755
<ubotu> New bug: #133756 in gedit (main) "gedit appears in all sides of the cube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133756
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yes
<dvheumen> hmmm... well I can't find the error in the logs... I'll yell when I find it again :D Tnx for your time
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-21
<ubotu> New bug: #133757 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133757
<ubotu> New bug: #133758 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Missing DVD burn speed options (6.2x +)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133758
<ubotu> New bug: #133759 in alsa-driver (main) "Microphone only records static noise on Intel ICH5 integrated audio on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133759
<ubotu> New bug: #133760 in Ubuntu "Solitaire AisleRiot [Tresse]  crashes on click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133760
<mathiaz> Hi. I'm having a look at bug 133741.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133741 in apache2 "[gutsy]  apache2, restart failed on missing mime.types after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133741
<mathiaz> The user declined a merge from debconf, which broke his installation.
<mathiaz> what would be the appropriate answer to this situation ?
* ScottK looks
<mathiaz> ScottK: the TypesConfig option has been moved to mime.conf file.
<ScottK> mathiaz: Does the question give the operator the usual chance to see a diff if they wan to?
<ScottK> wan/want
<mathiaz> ScottK: hum. I don't know. From the report, it seems that he refused to upgrade the file
<mathiaz> ScottK: so he missed the update from TypesConfig
<ScottK> Right.  I'm tempted to say invalid.
<mathiaz> ScottK: which moved from apache2.conf to mime.conf.
<ScottK> I was thinking that as long as he had a chance to see the diff and made the wrong choice it's all on him.
<mathiaz> ScottK: I think by default there is a choice
<mathiaz> ScottK: like: install new version from maintainer, keep local version
<mathiaz> ScottK: stop and examine the situation.
<mathiaz> ScottK: and have a diff.
<ScottK> OK.  As long as he had the chance and blew it because he didn't examine it, I'd say invalid.
<ScottK> Myself I always pick the look at the diff option and make sure I understand before proceeding.
<mathiaz> ScottK: ok. Thanks.
<tck> aloha
<tck>  ls -l /usr/sbin/cupsreject
<tck> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2007-06-24 13:12 /usr/sbin/cupsreject -> accept
<tck> should that not be linked to reject?
<ubotu> New bug: #133762 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133762
<Petrik_> what's being done about the scanning issues?
<ubotu> New bug: #133763 in gparted (main) "gparted crashes when I activate/deactivate swap partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133763
<ubotu> New bug: #133765 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy md module not present in ramdisk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133765
<ubotu> New bug: #133766 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "libxmlrpc-c3 1.06.17-0ubuntu2 package is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133766
<ubotu> New bug: #133767 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "installed system will not load after installation of additional hard drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133767
<ubotu> New bug: #133771 in tremulous (multiverse) "[gutsy]  tremulous - Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133771
<ubotu> New bug: #133772 in zsnes (multiverse) "[gutsy]  zsnes - Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133772
<ubotu> New bug: #133773 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  partitions no longer detected as RAID components after repairing degraded RAID 1 mirror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133773
<ubotu> New bug: #133774 in ghostscript (main) "ghostscript 8.15 crashes, with eps-figures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133774
<ubotu> New bug: #133775 in Ubuntu "(gutsy) app-install-data missing menu names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133775
<ubotu> New bug: #129483 in Ubuntu "Problemas con actualizaciones" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129483
<ubotu> New bug: #133777 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 doesn't recognise USB media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133777
<ubotu> New bug: #133778 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  .kde permissions set incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133778
<ubotu> New bug: #133779 in Ubuntu "CUPS printers disappear every time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133779
<ubotu> New bug: #133780 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[gutsy]  vmware-player package depends on outdated (therefore unavailable) libssl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133780
<ubotu> New bug: #133781 in gnochm (universe) "TypeError: color_parse() argument 1 must be string, not None" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133781
<ubotu> New bug: #133783 in system-config-printer (main) "Can't add printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133783
<ubotu> New bug: #133784 in saods9 (universe) "saods9 is way out of date wrt upstream (4.0b7 vs 4.13)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133784
<ubotu> New bug: #133785 in Ubuntu "mission control "Could not open plugin directory"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133785
<ubotu> New bug: #133786 in Ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133786
<ubotu> New bug: #133787 in firefox (main) "My Yahoo suddenly started saying browser not officially supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133787
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(dholbach/#ubuntu-bugs) thekorn: read about the interface changes of LP on the mailing lists? :-)
(dholbach/#ubuntu-bugs) thekorn: seems you were right to wait with the py-lp-bugs release :)
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm doing some tests know,
<dholbach> it's about to change tomorrow - the mail said
<thekorn> but  there is https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net
<thekorn> with the new changes
<dholbach> ahhh right
<ubotu> New bug: #133794 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22 broke uevent with MODALIAS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133794
<ubotu> New bug: #133795 in gnome-panel (main) "AT-SPI implementation not delivering focus: events when navigating icons in "Add to panel" dialog in gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133795
<ubotu> New bug: #133796 in gnome-panel (main) "Visible/showing icons in "Add to panel" dialog should have both VISIBLE and SHOWING states set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133796
<ubotu> New bug: #133798 in pptview (multiverse) "Can you upgrade pptview to 2003 version and make a 64 bits version (and wine)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133798
<thekorn> dholbach: lots of work to do after the new launchpad landed tomorrow
<dholbach> urg :/
<dholbach> thekorn: the set_...() functions?
<ubotu> New bug: #133801 in adept (main) "adept-manager paket list strange in gutsy amd64 german" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133801
<ubotu> New bug: #133802 in p3scan (universe) "Please update to newer stable version for SSL support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133802
<thekorn> dholbach: that does not seem to be the problem,
<dholbach> what's broken then?
<thekorn> parsing some data, because they removed some elements
<thekorn> like "bug details"
<dholbach> hrm :-/
<thekorn> or the demo is not complete yet
<dholbach> mpt would know
<ubotu> New bug: #133803 in scim (main) "scim doesn't activate on ctrl+space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133803
<ubotu> New bug: #133806 in gparted (main) "gparted automaticly mounts all filesystems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133806
<ubotu> New bug: #133808 in expat (main) "Ubuntu needs to upgrade to expat 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133808
<ubotu> New bug: #133809 in kdemultimedia (main) "kdemultimedia-kio-plugins clutters menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133809
<ubotu> New bug: #133810 in kde-guidance (main) "package guidance-backends 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes', which is also in package kde-guidance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133810
<ubotu> New bug: #133813 in openoffice.org (main) "Autocorrect disregards capatilization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133813
<dholbach> bdmurray: do you have an idea about bug 133602?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133602 in python-launchpad-bugs "AttributeError: _Struct instance has no attribute 'reporter'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133602
<dholbach> this breaks http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring :-/
<dholbach> oh... ok, got it - that's a bug on my side - damn, we need to be more careful not to break existing apps
<ubotu> New bug: #133814 in knetworkmanager (main) "Handle more networking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133814
<ubotu> New bug: #133815 in tsclient (main) "Cannot add option "-via" to vncviewver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133815
<ubotu> New bug: #133816 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  linkage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133816
<geser> bdmurray: Hi, I believe you duped bug #133714 to the wrong bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133714 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gusty kernel panic after wakeup (macbook v1.1) (dup-of: 129266)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133714
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129266 in haxe "Please sync haxe (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129266
<ubotu> New bug: #133818 in cupsys (main) "[GUTSY]  Turboprint don't work due to apparmor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133818
<ubotu> New bug: #133819 in launchpad-integration (main) "Launchpad translations should have search ability." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133819
<ubotu> New bug: #133820 in sqlite3 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133820
<ion> Is it possible for an Ubuntu apt repository .deb to be backdoored?
<RAOF> ion: If you mean "can someone maliciously replace a .deb with a compromised version", the answer is "it'd be mighty difficult, due to the signing of the packages"
<ion> RAOF, thankyou for the promt good response
<ion> :)
<ion> btw
<ion> how could I check my security for signs of a compromise
<RAOF> !info chrootkit
<ubotu> Package chrootkit does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RAOF> !info checkrootkit
<ubotu> Package checkrootkit does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RAOF> Eh, there's a package named something similar to that :)
<ion> are the signatures still updated on that?
<ion> RAOF, did a synaptic search, its chkrootkit
<ion> !info chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1build1 (feisty), package size 263 kB, installed size 740 kB
<RAOF> Heh.  Nearly got it :)
<ion> hehe
<ion> chkrootkit hasnt been updated in 2 years
<ion> rkhunter looks like it has been updated recently
<mvo> !info hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 588 kB
* mvo pats ubotu
<ion> is exim safe to run?
<RAOF> Mu.
<RAOF> Define "safe" :)
<ion> RAOF, hacker safe
<ion> does it have a safe remote hackproof history
<ion> lol
<RAOF> No idea.  Since it communicates with the internet it's obviously not 100% safe.  Whether or not it's safe enough for you is beyond my knowledge :)
<thekorn> dholbach: I picked the easies task and fixed the new py-lp-bugs api for launchpad 1.1.8
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/api.changes.gsoc.STAGING
<ubotu> New bug: #133823 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "prism javelin/xbow works out-of-box, but the module is not loaded by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133823
<dholbach> thekorn: woah
<ubotu> New bug: #133822 in pkgbinarymangler (main) "Must not create translation tarballs for commercial component" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133822
<ubotu> New bug: #133824 in discover-data (main) "Intel chipset on HP NC6320 (PCI 8086:27a2) not recognised" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133824
<ubotu> New bug: #133825 in Ubuntu "agere hda system not detect in linuxmint" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133825
<ubotu> New bug: #133827 in vim (main) "apt-get tells me package 'vim' contains gvim, but does it?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133827
<ubotu> New bug: #133826 in banshee (universe) "internet radio doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133826
<ubotu> New bug: #133573 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in busy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133573
<ubotu> New bug: #133829 in Ubuntu "ADD/REMOVE APPLICATION DOES NOT WORK, ERROR MESSAGE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133829
<ubotu> New bug: #118637 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Created Ubuntu feisty with 64GB on ESX server but cat /proc/meminfo shows only 4GB .. How to enable it to use 64GB" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118637
<ubotu> New bug: #133833 in Ubuntu "Please sync pixman from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133833
<ubotu> New bug: #133834 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in idle_populate_func()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133834
<ubotu> New bug: #133835 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tumble package request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133835
<ubotu> New bug: #133837 in nautilus (main) "Missing preferred terminal emulator causes Nautilus to 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133837
<ubotu> New bug: #133838 in gst-plugins-good0.10 (main) "ogg-encoded web radio stops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133838
<ubotu> New bug: #133839 in clamav (universe) "UVFe for Clamav 0.91.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133839
<ubotu> New bug: #133840 in xen-meta (universe) "wrong dependencies for ubuntu-xen-desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133840
<ubotu> New bug: #133841 in mysql-admin (universe) "mysq-admin crash on startup parameters ppc ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133841
<Pici> \
<ubotu> New bug: #133843 in php5 (main) "php5-dev installation error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133843
<ubotu> New bug: #133844 in pidentd (universe) "pidentd: Errors writing pid file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133844
<ubotu> New bug: #133845 in squirrelmail (universe) "Setting Squirrelmail in French" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133845
<ubotu> New bug: #133846 in sarien (universe) "Sarien is depricated by ScummVM 0.10.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133846
<ubotu> New bug: #126265 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() while searching recursively" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126265
<ubotu> New bug: #131155 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131155
<ubotu> New bug: #133847 in Ubuntu "cannot conect to Gnome/KDE via nxclient" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133847
<ubotu> New bug: #132730 in gstreamer "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132730
<ubotu> New bug: #133848 in Ubuntu "Wish: package Jahshaka and dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133848
<ubotu> New bug: #133849 in linux-igd (universe) "Please update linux-igd to v1.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133849
<ubotu> New bug: #133850 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org writer wizards do not function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133850
<ubotu> New bug: #133852 in linux-igd (universe) "[Gutsy]  Broken dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133852
<ubotu> New bug: #133851 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session is killed when login in/out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133851
<ubotu> New bug: #133853 in Ubuntu "Automatically reclaim swapped pages when there is free memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133853
<ubotu> New bug: #133854 in tomboy (main) "can't drag'n'dop links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133854
<ubotu> New bug: #133855 in Ubuntu "create a new document on the desktop do nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133855
<bdmurray> dholbach: I'm sorry about that.  What is sponsors-page.py?
<dholbach> bdmurray: the thing generating http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring
<dholbach> bdmurray: don't worry - I fixed it
<bdmurray> dholbach: Okay.  How should I have found that would break?
<dholbach> good question
<dholbach> bdmurray: I think that with thekorn's changes in the new API things like bug bug 133602 are less likely to happen
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, that'll be interesting.  How was your trip?
<dholbach> absolutely fantastic - I'll post some pictures once I've recovered from email-itis some more :)
<ubotu> New bug: #133857 in kdepim (main) "In gutsy, kontact now crashes on startup (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133857
<ubotu> New bug: #133856 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Can't suspend or hibernate with Xen kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133856
<ubotu> New bug: #133859 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Can't use my Atheros wireless with Xen kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133859
<ubotu> New bug: #133858 in packagesearch (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync packagesearch (2.2.6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133858
<feclare> 
<ubotu> New bug: #133862 in kino (main) "Kino: libraw1394 -> plugdev does not work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133862
<ubotu> New bug: #133860 in firefox (main) "when i try to log on to my online bank it takes like 10 minutes to log on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133860
<ubotu> New bug: #133865 in dvgrab (universe) "dvgrab failure with JVC BR-DV6000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133865
<ubotu> New bug: #133868 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133868
<ubotu> New bug: #133869 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found doesn't check if a particular component is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133869
<ubotu> New bug: #133867 in firefox (main) "USATODAY opens popups every time I visit the site. My popup blocker is enabled. Thank you." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133867
<ubotu> New bug: #133871 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Can't add new monitor model" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133871
<ubotu> New bug: #133872 in ekiga (main) "ekiga segfaults without any apparently reason." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133872
<maini10> I have problem with Superkaramba in Gutsy
<maini10> It's completely broken and crashes just I open it
<maini10> I have already filed a bug but I don't know if I'm the only user with this issue
<ubotu> New bug: #133873 in cupsys (main) "enable gssapi support in cupsys 1.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133873
<ubotu> New bug: #133874 in Ubuntu "Ogg audio and spx files won't open in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133874
<ubotu> New bug: #133875 in evolution (main) "Evolution - Mail shuts down (closes) immediately after downloading email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133875
<ubotu> New bug: #133876 in Ubuntu "english keyboard layout unavailable on LiveCD, when russian language has been chosen during bootup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133876
<ubotu> New bug: #133878 in Ubuntu "gnome-volume-manager causing Gutsy installation problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133878
<ubotu> New bug: #133879 in rawstudio (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133879
<kagou> hi seb128
<seb128> lu kagou
<kagou> is it Bug #133874 for totem ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133874 in Ubuntu "Ogg audio and spx files won't open in Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133874
<seb128> kagou: do you confirm it? That's a weird bug
<seb128> ogg should be played out of the box
<kagou> seb128, yes i'v confirmed it
<seb128> what is displayed on the command line if you start totem there?
<seb128> does "gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/video" work correctly?
<kagou> sorry i don't have my notebook now
<kagou> wait for 1 minute, i install it
<seb128> install what?
<kagou> seb128, que je branche mon portable sous Gutsy ;)
<seb128> ah, k
<dholbach> bon soir mes amis
<ubotu> New bug: #133885 in Ubuntu "Dual PIII crashes when using the keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133885
<kagou> bonsoir dholbach  :)
<seb128> lu dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<kagou_> seb128, ok so...
<kagou_> seb128, launching totem like : kagou@satori:~$ totem Examples/ubuntu\ Sax.ogg works
<kagou_> but by nautilus no
<seb128> weird
<kagou> kagou_,  <seb128> does "gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/video" work correctly?
<seb128> do you have any error in .xsession-errors?
<kagou_> seb128, /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<kagou_> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<kagou_> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<kagou_> no suitable application
<kagou_> each time i try to play ubuntu sax.ogg
<kagou_> seb128, kagou@satori:~$ gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///home/kagou/Examples/ubuntu\ Sax.ogg
<kagou_> Mise du pipeline en PAUSE...
<kagou_> Le tube se prpare  l'XCUTION ...
<kagou_> sh: jackd: not found
<kagou_> La pipeline est PRPARE...
<kagou_> Assignant le pipeline  PLAYING ...
<kagou_> New clock: GstAudioSinkClock
<kagou_> Caught interrupt -- handling interrupt.
<kagou_> Interrupt: Setting pipeline to PAUSED ...
<kagou_> Execution ended after 4678383000 ns.
<kagou_> Mise du pipeline en PAUSE...
<kagou_> Assignant le pipeline  READY ...
<kagou_> Assignant le pipeline  NULL ...
<kagou_> LIBERATION de la pipeline ...
<kagou_> kagou@satori:~$
<kagou_> sound is played
<seb128> kagou_: I'll have a look
<kagou> ok seb128 i let you assign package for this bug. I came back in 1 hour. I have my children  nourrir ;)
<kagou> In french because i think that "feed" is for pets no ?!
<ScottK> kagou: Feeding children is fine English.
<ubotu> New bug: #133888 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "upgrade wxwidgets2.8 to the 2.8.4.2 release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133888
<ubotu> New bug: #133890 in xchat-gnome (main) "(gutsy) displays channel list when network drops and reconnects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133890
<ScottK> Animals eat feed and people eat food, but you can feed people.
<kagou> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for making the extra effort to do work in a non-native language.
<kagou> ScottK, your welcome
<seb128> kagou: see you, I'll have a look; probably when try tribe CDs
<ubotu> New bug: #133891 in system-config-printer (main) "UVF ER: system-config-printer SVN rev 1415" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133891
<ubotu> New bug: #133892 in Debian "SATA disks not found after upgrade edgy - feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133892
<ubotu> New bug: #133894 in xchat-gnome (main) "(gutsy) cannot reconnect to OFTC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133894
<ubotu> New bug: #133896 in fluxbox (universe) "No .desktop file created in /usr/share/xsessions with fluxbox 1.0~rc3-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133896
<ubotu> New bug: #133898 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[gutsy]  lirc_gpio reported as in use even thought it's not " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133898
<ubotu> New bug: #133899 in Ubuntu "add liblicense library" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133899
<ubotu> New bug: #133900 in Ubuntu "Error in spanish traslation " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133900
<ubotu> New bug: #133902 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel launchers bad placed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133902
<ubotu> New bug: #131435 in command-not-found "typo in string substitution" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131435
<ubotu> New bug: #133903 in bugzilla (universe) "Bugzilla installed with wrong 'urlbase' in /etc/bugzilla/params causes URL to be rewritten incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133903
<ubotu> New bug: #133904 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) ""Available drivers" menu is detachable; breaks when detached" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133904
<ubotu> New bug: #133905 in lvm2 (main) "udev rules should not automatically active logical volumes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133905
<ubotu> New bug: #133906 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper - bootloading failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133906
<ubotu> New bug: #133907 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "5 models listed under "Radeon"; should be simplified to 2?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133907
<ubotu> New bug: #133909 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) ""Default" location needed; currently blank, looks broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133909
<ubotu> New bug: #133910 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk should use the same mechanism as other tools to inform the user of a required system restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133910
<ubotu> New bug: #133911 in debian-installer (main) "Redundant and possibly ambiguous message in partconf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133911
<ubotu> New bug: #133913 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  vavoom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133913
<ubotu> New bug: #133914 in gnucash (universe) "Disappearance of asset class in GNUCASH on UBuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133914
<ubotu> New bug: #133915 in gcalctool (main) "Hexadecimal input is not intuitive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133915
<ubotu> New bug: #133916 in Ubuntu "RTL8187 bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133916
<ubotu> New bug: #133917 in Ubuntu "failure during process install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133917
<ubotu> New bug: #133918 in Ubuntu "printer configuration cups error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133918
<ubotu> New bug: #133919 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  tooltips take way too long to display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133919
<ubotu> New bug: #133920 in dpkg (main) "dselect update deletes local Packages.gz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133920
<ubotu> New bug: #133921 in evolution (main) "Evolution address book has no place for SIP number" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133921
<ubotu> New bug: #133923 in clamav (universe) "clamav-freshclam cannot save pid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133923
<ubotu> New bug: #133924 in clamav (universe) "clamav-milter cannot save pid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133924
<ubotu> New bug: #133926 in subversion (main) "Crash on svn commit by missing libexpat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133926
<ubotu> New bug: #133928 in totem (main) "dvd movies will not play in 7.04 x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133928
<ubotu> New bug: #133929 in Ubuntu "computer often totally stands still, after the lastest updates, the same with a friends computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133929
<ubotu> New bug: #133930 in kinoplus (universe) "[gutsy]  kinoplus want kino to be uninstalled but has it as a dependency " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133930
<ubotu> New bug: #133931 in ffmpeg (main) "ffmpeg in gutsy does not recognize the  -ab  option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133931
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-22
<ubotu> New bug: #133932 in samba (main) "Samba is not configured for using CUPS by default" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133932
<ubotu> New bug: #133933 in cheese (universe) "Can you update Cheese to 0.2.2 (many new sexy features)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133933
<ubotu> New bug: #133934 in vlc (universe) "Typo in libvlc.h vlc-0.8.6.release breaks compilation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133934
<ubotu> New bug: #133935 in libimage-exiftool-perl (universe) "missing xmp2iptc.args and iptc2xmp.args" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133935
<rbs-tito_> alex-weej: I've linked bug 131145 upstream to gnome and mozilla, is it worth linking the two upstream bugs to each other?
<alex-weej> bug 131145
<rbs-tito> Where is Ubotu?
* alex-weej doesn't know :<
<rbs-tito> ubotu: bug 131145
<rbs-tito> :O He's run away
<rbs-tito> Who hosts him?
<alex-weej> it's ok i found it
<alex-weej> i'm not sure it affects Nautilus upstream
* alex-weej reads the bug
<rbs-tito> alex-weej: We'll soon see, when GNOME triage that bug. I didn't make the nautilus bug, I found it
<alex-weej> it is over 2 years old
<rbs-tito> Oh
<rbs-tito> I've linked to Mozilla too
<alex-weej> it's a bit of a mess this problem
<alex-weej> should mozilla be honouring file-URIs?
<alex-weej> or should nautilus be negotiating local UNIX paths?
<rbs-tito> I can't see why Nautilus would append file:// to anything
<alex-weej> because all files in nautilus are URIs
<rbs-tito> Oh
<rbs-tito> Mozilla block URIs as a security feature
<alex-weej> hm, i'm not too familiar with DND
<alex-weej> but it seems that if nautilus understood now to negotiate the "application/x-moz-file" drag-n-drop data type
<alex-weej> maybe this would go away
<rbs-tito> Interesting
<alex-weej> this Firefox extension supposedly fixes this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2190
<rbs-tito> You can copy a file from nautilus, then paste it into firefox
<alex-weej> as if it's written in Java
<rbs-tito> alex-weej: Firefox want to disable the uploading of files from direct input
<alex-weej> rbs-tito: oh... source?
<rbs-tito> alex-weej: Because you could have a hidden form element, a file uploader, which has the default as some important file
<rbs-tito> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258875
<pedro_> heya sourcercito
<alex-weej> rbs-tito: no, if i'm dragging and dropping something from nautilus to firefox
<alex-weej> that can't be automated
<alex-weej> and this extension is freaking ugly
<rbs-tito> alex-weej: all that would do is change the text field to /home/user/file , or file://home/user/file
<alex-weej> simulating mouse clicks and stuff
<rbs-tito> alex-weej: And a form element could be set to that by default
<alex-weej> rbs-tito: no it couldn't, as you can't set the value of an input form field by firefox's security policy
<alex-weej> when i drag and drop
<alex-weej> it is firefox's code that decides what to do
<alex-weej> not external code
<alex-weej> it should invoke the same routine it would do as if i had returned file:///mypath/yadda/yadda from GtkFileChooser
<rbs-tito> Oh right, so firefox doesn't allow default files to be put into form uploads?
<alex-weej> no because of exactly what you just said
<rbs-tito> oh right
* alex-weej would prefer GtkWebKit
* rbs-tito thinks Firefox should have a script to remove file:/ from the start of upload fields
<rbs-tito> I've never read a bug quite like bug 133951
<rbs-tito> "
<rbs-tito> ATI Radeon 9200 (PCI) (NOTE: It is NOOOOOOOOOT SE, nor is it a pro. It's JUST 9200. Yeah, I know, piece of crap. It ran Half-Life 2 on Windows, I was happy.)"
<pedro_> ahahaha
<pedro_> that's a funny one
<rbs-tito> I might rewrite his description
<rbs-tito> Does anyone think this would be easier if we were based on Debian testing?
<ryanakca> debian bug 439075
<ryanakca> hmm. ubugtu's dead ;(
<Hobbsee> ubugtu's been dead for a while
<ryanakca> oh... hehe
<Hobbsee> ubotu's not here
<ryanakca> when a program fails to run due to some parts of it not being included into the package, it get's "High"? Or is it just medium? (example, bug #132587)
<bdmurray> ryanakca: what package is it about?
* bdmurray looks
<bdmurray> Okay, it is about bzflag which isn't installed by default.  So I think Medium is appropriate.
<ryanakca> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<torkiano> bug  #132587
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> HAPPY HUG-DAY
<dholbach> happy hug day to all of you too!
<Hobbsee> oh noes, a hug day!
<dholbach> it's a SPECIAL hug day!
* Hobbsee gasps, and dies of horror
<Hobbsee> you mean you're going to fix all of kde's bug?
<Hobbsee> er, bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #133972 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  PanelFM" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133972
<ubotu> New bug: #133975 in update-manager (main) "Update Manger problem with package initilization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133975
<ubotu> New bug: #133976 in firefox (main) "firefox freezes with unknown reasons." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133976
<ubotu> New bug: #133977 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  Realtek ALC883 integrated microphone does not work with the ALSA driver." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133977
<ubotu> New bug: #133979 in firefox (main) "Unable to login to Drupal site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133979
<Carroarmato0> I found a bug.... and smached it in my room  ;)
<dholbach> GO Carroarmato0! :)
* dholbach hugs Carroarmato0
* herzi hugs dholbach
<Carroarmato0> It was a big juicy one ^^
* dholbach hugs herzi back
<Carroarmato0> Hugs you all back
<dholbach> herzi: how are you doing?
<herzi> fine
<herzi> really fine
<dholbach> good to hear that :)
<herzi> I had three weeks of vacation and now I'm spending the rest of the summer holidays working fulltime
<herzi> and you?
<dholbach> same here :-)
<dholbach> had three weeks of vacation and they were absolutely fantastic
<herzi> "just in time for the ubuntu gnome hug day" :-D
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=48 - once I've recovered from email-itis - I'll probably post some pictures and stuff :)
<dholbach> seb128: happy HUG DAY
<seb128> dholbach: to you too ;)
<Carroarmato0> Hey! Believe it or not I found a bug! In Feisty when enabling sound preview to always it doesn't work... neither for my mp3 or ogg files...
<norsetto> morning all
<seb128> Carroarmato0: sound preview is hacky and depends on command line tools to be installed
<seb128> hi norsetto
<norsetto> seb128: salut :-)
<Carroarmato0> seb128: what command would that be?
<Carroarmato0> seb128: I just went to launchpad and saw the workaround.... but why aren't these installed by default?
<seb128> Carroarmato0: let's say that the code is ugly and the feature not working correctly
<Carroarmato0> seb128: hence we add a button to enable it even if it's not working? ;)
<seb128> patches are welcome
<seb128> there is some ten of thousands bugs open and this one is not a high importance one on my list
<Carroarmato0> Guess so... but if we want to impress our OS neighbours we should also pay attention to the small detail
<seb128> right
<seb128> there is lot of small details though
<Carroarmato0> But of course the big big show stoppers go first
<seb128> and days only have 24 hours
<seb128> but you are welcome to work on making that one look better, we will be happy to review patches or suggestions on what to change ;)
<Carroarmato0> I'm in the phase where I like to think of myself as a bug hunter and simply report bugs whenever I can. Still need to go to school and learn the tool of traid to smach virtual bugs. It ain't the same as in real life bug smaching ^^
<Carroarmato0> Hmm...  got mp3 audio preview working... but the ogg files still don't give me love...
<herzi> seb128: maybe the yelp bug can be tracked down using a dogtail script (because that script will likely be faster than any tester can be)
<herzi> I've never used dogtail though - maybe I can find some time to look into this in the evening
<seb128> that would be a good idea
<seb128> neither did I
<seb128> but I would be happy to have a look, that could be an useful tool ;)
<kagou> can someone tell me if i'v well done sync request for Bug #133999 and Bug #133320  ??
<kagou> as we are in freeze i'm not sure (i'v just subscribed Ubuntu Sponsors for universe)
<seb128> kagou: looking
<seb128> not really, no
<kagou> 'lu seb128 Merci
<seb128> do you know about requestsync?
<kagou> argl that's it
<kagou> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<kagou> i'v quickly added subsribing for an existing bug, and doing the same for the other
<seb128> right
<seb128> and please do clear bugs
<seb128> like bug ##133320 is not manageable
<seb128> those should be quick to process
<seb128> not have over one page of text to read
<seb128> also open one bug by package
<kagou> ok. i'm doing changes now
<seb128> specify the version, if it's main or universe, if there is Ubuntu changes
<seb128> the easier is really to use the requestsync script, it does that for you
<seb128> you just have to specify if there is Ubuntu changes if why they can be dropped
<kagou> seb128, can you have a look again at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-recordmydesktop/+bug/133320
<seb128> kagou: looks better, you also want to specify that there is no Ubuntu change
<kagou> right !
<seb128> kagou: and open a recordmydesktop task
<kagou> seb128, i don't know how to do that
<seb128> kagou: click on the Also affects under the table
<seb128> distribution
<kagou> seb128, done. Michael Bienia ask me to do an UVF
<seb128> right
<seb128> geser: UVF is in place for universe also?
<geser> seb128: yes
<seb128> we should have a webcal with that ;)
<kagou> ok
<ogra> seb128, afaik keybuk made an ical file for evo import
<seb128> ogra: he used to, I don't think he did one for gutsy though
<seb128> I asked him several times and he said he had issues doing it
<ogra> ah,yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule says its broken atm
* dholbach hugs seb128, geser, kagou and ogra
<dholbach> happy hug day :-)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* coNP hugs dholbach, seb128 
<kagou> hey dholbach  :) happy hug day
<coNP> Someone should hug the topic :)
<dholbach> hey coNP
* geser hugs dholbach
* heno closes 114108
* dholbach hugs coNP
* dholbach hugs heno too
<dholbach> coNP: what do you want to have in the topic?
* heno hugs dholbach
<coNP> dholbach: Nothing really important, maybe some HAPPY HUG DAY :)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY - Get Involved! Check out:
<dholbach> grrrr
<dholbach> :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY - Get Involved! Check out: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2007-August/000626.html
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
* heno closes bug 119397
<dholbach> heno is still in the lead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822 :-)
<heno> :)
<norsetto> For http://launchpad.net/bugs/111814 I added seb128 as triager in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822. He triaged it, and the mismatch is due to upstream not yet rejecting the bug.
<Jazzva> Hmm... Can anybody change the bug status at GNOME's bug tracker?
<Jazzva> Hm, ok. Found the answer...
<huats> Hi, I'd like to try to resolv bug #133600, but I don't fnid where to say that I am working on it...
<huats> norsetto: I think that you offer to mentor for it...
<mjanietz> hi guys. Quick one: Did you fix the tracked bug with the latest kernel update? Had major HD activity but it appears to be gone today.
<seb128> dholbach: could you have a look to bug #128929?
<seb128> dholbach: no need to bother, seems to be fixed in gutsy
<dholbach> seb128: ok super
<coNP> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi coNP
<seb128> Hobbsee: happy GNOME bug day ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: let me file you some more bugs on GNOME then... :)
<Hobbsee> "bug:  gnome does not act like kde"
<seb128> Hobbsee: if they are valids and non duplicates you are welcome to do so ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: like the one above then.  excellent
<seb128> Hobbsee: that is not a valide one!
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh yes it is!
* seb128 slaps Hobbsee for trolling
<norsetto> huats: sorry, was lunching; you want to fix 133600 then?
<seb128> k, since KDE guys seem to be friendly I think I'll not look at their packages waiting in NEW today ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* seb128 was kicked off #ubuntu-bugs by Hobbsee (: ABUSE IN THE SYSTEM!!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee looks around innocently
<pedro_> hahaha
<Hobbsee> if one wishes to troll, it is always more fun if one is trolling with +o capabilities.
<norsetto> heck, one should never slap a woman: "women shall not be touched even with a flower"
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> hmm, he must not have autojoin on
* norsetto was quite scared for a tiny fraction of a second .......
<xxxxx1> hehe
<huats> norsetto: sorry I was away too
<huats> norsetto: Yep I'd like to fix it
<norsetto> huats: ok, set it to in progress and mark yourself as the one working on it then
<Hobbsee> seb128: :)
<seb128> hey Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: dunno *what* did that
<Hobbsee> seb128: did you want the backscroll, for while you were gone?
<norsetto> O:-)
<seb128> Hobbsee: if there is something of interest there yes, otherwise don't bother
<Hobbsee> seb128: perhaps not, but http://rafb.net/p/zBj0XQ14.html
<norsetto> zBj0XQ!
<norsetto> :-X
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: no problem.  now, about the gnome should look like kde bugs...
<seb128> and no, I've no autojoin after kicking, just on xchat start
<seb128> if we do that, will you switch to GNOME? ;)
<Hobbsee> useful.  and i actually meant autojoin on invite
<Hobbsee> quite possibly.  using gnome would actually be the far better option, for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> seb128: there being more demand for it, so more attention spent on it, etc.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Start using Dolphin for your file manager and you're off to a good start.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: urgh.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i dont mind dolphin. in small doses.
<Hobbsee> seb128: i'd far prefer to have a few too many options, with a search box, than to have no choice at all.
<Hobbsee> or close to none
<Hobbsee> therefore, gnome doesnt really fit that requirement
<seb128> right
<seb128> I like to not have to spend hours to get something usable
<seb128> there is choice for everybody ;)
<Hobbsee> as in, i want to be able to switch the grey to a nicer silver, because i hate the old grey look.  i can go to uni and look at the buildings.
<Hobbsee> without it crashing
<Hobbsee> i want to actually be able to use any protocol which i choose, in konqueror, and konq handle it.
<Hobbsee> and not fall over
<Hobbsee> i want to actually be able to find things in the one application, rather than having things spread over 2 menus
<Hobbsee> i want to have easy access to a terminal, which gnome seems to lack.
<Hobbsee> er, s/konq/whichever file manager i'm using/
<Hobbsee> seb128: those kind of things drive me insane :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: i want to be able to pick my screensaver
<Hobbsee> for ops, i want to have a different notification, via sound, as to whether it's a call for ops, or a general ping for me.
<Hobbsee> all of the above you can do in kde - but not gnome.
<davmor2> I'm still having issues with Ubuntu and 1 inch title bars with my intel laptop.  http://www.davmor2.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Screenshot.png  For a visual idea.
<seb128> Hobbsee: half of that is "I know KDE but not GNOME"
<davmor2> bug 127677
<seb128> Hobbsee: like you can assign a shortcut to open gnome-terminal
<Hobbsee> seb128: this is true, yes.  and if i could find these things easily in gnome...
<seb128> and it's in the applications menu
<Hobbsee> seb128: yes, xterm seems to be.  i thought you guys still installed gterm, or whatever it was
<seb128> gnome-terminal is
<Hobbsee> i can never find it in my menus
<seb128> applications, accessories, terminal
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm.
<seb128> you are not trying hard it looks like
<seb128> because there is not so many items in those menus
<seb128> anyway we have choice that's good for anybody ;)
<Hobbsee> let me have a look....
<Hobbsee> seb128: honestly, i'm not trolling here - this is the stuff that i keep not being able to find each time i try gnome.
<seb128> well, the KDE menu is not any simpler than that
<seb128> that's only a menu, categories and items
<Hobbsee> yeah, system and utilities is being a bit of a pain in that regard
<Hobbsee> seb128: also, there's no katapult
<Hobbsee> i need my katapult to function.
<seb128> what is katapult?
<Hobbsee> oh you poor gnome type.
<seb128> something to throw heavy objects ? ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: have you heard of quicksilver for OSX?
<seb128> no
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: try deskbar or gnome-launch-box
<davmor2> Hobbsee see the orange magnifying glass click on it and type in terminal :)
<seb128> alt-F3 for deskbar
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: they are different but also efficient
<mono> Hi! Does anyone has the same bug i have (See screenshot)? http://valik.wordpress.com/files/2007/08/desktop.png It's highly annoying! everytime i boot my pc with a cd in the cd-rom. Just dont know how describe it, but the screenshot says it all!
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: they complete the appname, presumably?
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> seb128: basically, it opens any app with a .desktop file, any file in your home dir - or elsewhere, if you specify the path, any tune that you have in your amarok calculation, any firefox or konq bookmark, and is also a simple calculator.
<Hobbsee> (and autocompletes all of it)
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: what about the web bookmarks?
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: deskbar can do that
<seb128> Hobbsee: looks like deskbar (alt-F3 or icon on the panel)
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: amarok integration will be hard although
* jjesse loves katapult
<jjesse> in fact i love katapult so much that in windows i use launchy (similir product)
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: or $musicplayerofchoice
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ooh....
<seb128> Hobbsee: it can do web bookmark, indexer, devhelp, dictionnaries, etc
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i keep trying alt+space in windows, and getting annoyed when it doesnt work.  because i can *really* find nothing on the menus then :P
<Hobbsee> seb128: neat.....
<jjesse> Hobbsee: use launchy
<jjesse> same alt+space
<seb128> Hobbsee: I think you just didn't bother to try to find GNOME equivalents, which is fine, you don't need to switch
<davmor2> Hobbsee: It'll even do web searches and wikipedia
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, impressive!  i believe this is tribe...3, but it's still good
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, the last time i properly tried gnome was around feisty release
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm
<Hobbsee> the about ubuntu page in yelp (i think) is page not found.
<Hobbsee> seb128: i'm afraid that the gnome crashes made me not want to stick with gnome for long periods of time
<Hobbsee> the theme switcher one, in particular, which would make everything else crash
<Hobbsee> (yes, it's reported.  unsure if it's fixed)
<seb128> let's stop there
<seb128> give some proper testing to next tribe if you want
<seb128> and let me know if you still have that many issues
<Hobbsee> ok
<seb128> there is not some many crashes actually or you are really not lucky ;)
<Hobbsee> hmm, if i can rsync at the uni...
<Hobbsee> seb128: i think i just keep trying the things that crash, tbh
<Hobbsee> or i get the crashes on startup, etc.
<Hobbsee> when i've done *nothing*
<Hobbsee> it goes "ooh, look, it's hobbsee, let's crash!"
<w00t> that sounds like a sensible attitude for software to take :P
<seb128> maybe as a KDE user you try clicking on things GNOME users let untouched usually because it just works ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: i refuse to believe that no gnome user changes the theme.
<seb128> right, weirdly enough it doesn't crash for me or the other users apparently ;)
<Hobbsee> like i say, it may have been fixed.
<w00t> what's crashing anyway?
<Hobbsee> i should have saved that VM, i could have checked now
<huats> norsetto: I've read that the idea is to provide 2 icons : one XPM in 32x32 and one PNG in 48x48. Do I put the 2 icons in the same dir after installation (/usr/share/pixmaps/) ?
<norsetto> huats: did you read that in the freedesktop.org specification?
<huats> here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/DesktopFiles
<huats> just want ot be sure... that is what is written, but I'd like a confirmation...
* norsetto reading
<elmargol> bug #406446
<norsetto> huats: where did you find the icons?
<huats> I've been searching on the forum of the upstream
<huats> some has done some...
<huats> in GPL
<huats> I mean someone has done some
<norsetto> huats: OK, and they are licensed with GPL? what size and format are they? Can you check if they are included in the upstream tarball?
<huats> ok
<huats> they under GPL
<huats> I  have resized/convert to get one png of 48
<huats> and one xpm of 32
<huats> they are not in the upstream
<huats> I've already  checked
<huats> so I've put them aside the .desktop file in the debian/
<norsetto> huats: usually we only need one icon, preferably 48x48 (as specified by the freedesktop.org specification)
<huats> ok
<norsetto> huats: it would be better if this is png, but since this is a binary format it would require some care
<huats> it is png
<norsetto> huats: and the original format?
<huats> png
<huats> the original was a png in 48x48
<huats> so it is the original :-)
<sourcercito> hi there
<norsetto> huats: then I think it would be better just to convert it to xpm and add it directly into /debian
<sourcercito> i'm wanna start to work on bug #106664
<norsetto> huats: since its your first package I would make it simple
<pedro_> sourcercito: go ahead ! :-) , any thoughts about it ?
<norsetto> huats: since the icon is licensed with GPL, remember that you have to add it to your copyright file too
<sourcercito> sure, i reading the description of the bug (screensaver show to much info about user), i think it should only shows the username, because just i need to know who's logged in
<pedro_> just the username without the full name and host name?
<sourcercito> exactly
<sourcercito> i was just typing this
<sourcercito> :D
<pedro_> haha, k cool, do you think it's a upstream or ubuntu one?
<sourcercito> let me check in  my debian installation to answer that
<huats> norsetto: ok
<huats> norsetto: do I have to change the maintener filed in the control ? Changing it to "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>" by instance and adding a XSBC-Original-Maintainer  ? (I've seen something like that in another control file)
<norsetto> huts: if it is not like that already, yes. here is the reference: DebianMaintainerField - Ubuntu Wiki
<norsetto> huts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<sourcercito> looks like upstream bug, doesn't seem to be any related patch in the debian package from gutsy
<Pici> Question.  If a dev requests information on a bug and the user responds, should the bug still be left as incomplete?
<pedro_> sourcercito: cool , do you have a bugzilla.gnome.org account ?
<sourcercito> also same behavior under debian
<sourcercito> up
<sourcercito> yup
<pedro_> sourcercito: first thing is to search there is there's some bug reported about it
<seb128> huats: what do you want to change?
<sourcercito> ok
<sourcercito> thanks
<sourcercito> :P
<pedro_> sourcercito: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=gnome-screensaver
<sourcercito> ok
<huats> seb128: right now the Maintener field of the flightgear package point to Ove Kaaven, and since I am fixing a bug I was asking if I also have to change the Maintener field to reflect MOTU and adding a XSBC-Original-Maintener
<seb128> huats: do you add a desktop file in a distribution specific way?
<huats> seb128: I am modifying it since there is already one
<seb128> k
<huats> norsetto: when you mean adding it to the copyright, a single mention like "Desktop icon author : ...." is enough
<huats> ?
<norsetto> huats: you have to add - The author(s) name  - The year(s) of the copyright  - The used license(s)  - The URL to the upstream source
<norsetto> huts: and the at least this: The icon icon_name.xpm is (C) year, NAME <@email.address> and  is licensed under the GPL, see above.
<huats> ok ok
<huats> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> huats: I think you are working on the wrong version
<huats> really ?
<norsetto> huts: no, its just old, it has an ubuntu versioning but the maintainer field is indeed unchanged
<huats> in fact, edgy, feisty and gutsy have the same version...
<norsetto> huats: you are making it for gutsy I hope?
<huats> norsetto: I hope too :-)
<huats> norsetto: I will build it using a pbuilder env of gutsy
<norsetto> huats: did you specify gutsy as distribution in the changelog?
<huats> I am writing the changelog right now (using dch)
<alex-weej> anyone else noticed that Human falls back on "Tangerine,Tango,GNOME", but Tangerine falls back on "GNOME" -- as a result, lots of Human icons have started resolving to GNOME icons rather than to Tango icons
<Pici> Whats the process if a dev asks for information on a bug, the user adds information and the bug sits untouched and still incomplete?
<Pici> Fyi, I'm not talking about one of my bugs
<alex-weej> Pici: can you change the status to New?
<iwj> Pici: Which bug are you talking about ?
<alex-weej> if the information has been provided, then change it to New
<Pici> alex-weej: Will do, thanks :)
<Pici> iwj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/126775
<iwj> Pici: Mm, yes, setting it to New was right.
<huats> norsetto: to build the package once everything is done, I should do that with debuild, right ?
<sourcercito> ok, i finish with #106664, i send it to gnome bugzilla
<sourcercito> if anyone could verify if it's ok, that would be great
<pedro_> sourcercito: if you can share your comments about it in the report would be nice :-)
<ogra> did anyone ping Seveas ? seems ubotu died a while ago and seems to not come back
<sourcercito> ok
<sourcercito> thanks
<Pici> ogra: The ubuntu-ops know :)
<norsetto> huats: yes, you could also use dpkg-buildpackage directly (see man debuild to check why debuild is better)
<pedro_> sourcercito: looks good, thanks you!
<sourcercito> nonono thanks you :D
<pedro_> sourcercito: wanna work in some other ? ;-)
<sourcercito> sure
<pedro_> sourcercito: may you want to update your bug in the bug day list?
<sourcercito> i already did it
<pedro_> cool then ;-)
<pedro_> ok if you are having some question in the other bug you want to work just let us know
<sourcercito> ok, thanks
<huats> norsetto: I cannot build it right now, cause I haven't yet the pbuilder set, and I cannot create it right now (@work...). I'll continue tonight. anyway thanks so far...
<norsetto> huats: just attach the patch you have so at least I can give it a first look
<huats> don't you prefer a debdiff instead ?
<norsetto> huats: you can also consider this: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<norsetto> huats: yes, patch = debdiff
<FFForever> what is the best way a newb like me can help out gnome (this is the room for the gnome bug fixing day right?)
<huats> norsetto PPA seems very interesting... I'll try that way I think
<pedro_> FFForever:  take a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<norsetto> FFForever: take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822
<sourcercito> if i set a bug as incomplete from the list of bug day, i still must mark as it's worked by me?
<pedro_> sourcercito: yes please
<pedro_> sourcercito: did you try to reproduce it ?
<sourcercito> ok
<FFForever> how do i upgrade my gnome to the latest (i need to right?)
<sourcercito> there's no info to reproduce it
<sourcercito> that's why i want to set is as incomplete
<pedro_> sourcercito:  ok go ahead then, thanks you
<pedro_> FFForever: you can set your sources.list to use gutsy instead of feisty or you can help us to test the tribes cd  images you can get one from here : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<FFForever> if i download this tribe cd will apt just keep me up to date or do i need to redownload the tribe cd each time there is a new one?
<Hobbsee> pedro_: the daily images are dodgy atm.
<pedro_> FFForever: you can get a tribe 4 for now and then upgrade it, tribe 5 iso is out tomorrow
<FFForever> well its going to take a long time ill be back when its done :)
<Hobbsee> really, doing bugwork would have been more useful.
<Hobbsee> oh well
<ogra> burgwork ?
<huats> norsetto: to show you the patch, do I attach it to the bug ?
<norsetto> huats: yes, and then I will leave my comments in the bug report
<lousygarua> Hello, a little advise on #88692. the guy found some command to fix the bug he had after installation, does this mean the bug is fixed or that some team in ubuntu should fix this so the bug won't be there by default on gusty (so users won't need a manual fix like this guy)
<jeromeg> lousygarua: it's not fixed yet, it's just a workaround
<lousygarua> jeromeg: so i just leave the status 'new'  until it can be confirmed by another triager?
<sourcercito> norsetto, are you working on #131312?
<bdmurray> lousygarua: you could also tag it as needs-devrelease-testing
<jeromeg> lousygarua: give me a link to this bug please
<bdmurray> As it would be good to have it tested in Feisty by someone
<davmor2> bug 106876 closed fixed released :)
<jeromeg> bdmurray: hey, thanks for having extensed my Qa team membership
<bdmurray> jeromeg: no problem - thanks again for helping out
<jeromeg> bdmurray: np
<norsetto> sourcercito: yes, you want to take over?
<lousygarua> jeromeg: here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/88692
<sourcercito> no, go ahead, but please mark it in the webpage
<sourcercito> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822
<pedro_> heya bdmurray !
<bdmurray> hello pedro_!
<pedro_> happy hug day ;-)
<jeromeg> lousygarua: in this case you can see that the bug has been reported during herd 4 and 5 which are development releases
<jeromeg> lousygarua : so the first thing to ask is if it still happens with the final release
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
<lousygarua> jeromeg: oh, ok, thanks. i'll ask the dude. in case it still not fixed on release should i tag is as bdmurray suggested?
<jeromeg> lousygarua: yes to see if it still happens in gutsy, you can tag it anyway
<bdmurray> jeromeg: I think it still would happen but maybe be improved in Gutsy.
<jeromeg> bdmurray: ok
<norsetto> huats: I think you attached the wrong file :-)
<huats> oh
<huats> may be
<huats> I'll have a look
<huats> norsetto: It is the file I have....
<huats> norsetto: but I might have done something wrong...
<norsetto> huats: how did you do the debdiff? if you do not redirect the output you will loose it
<huats> norsetto: i haven't done a debdiff... it is juste the .diff.gz file that has been created by debuild -S
<norsetto> huats: well, you don't usually send that around (as you can see its pretty big)
<huats> ok
<norsetto> huats: just do a debdiff of the two .dsc (the old and the new)
<bdmurray> pedro_: What is the procedure for having bugs in bugzilla.gnome.org closed?
<huats> norsetto: ok
<bdmurray> Ubuntu bug 104846 is Invalid but the upstream bug is still open.
<pedro_> bdmurray: the reported should close it, or someone else with the rights permissions
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok let me look at it
<linux__alien> i am interested in being part of this team. i am excited too can some one guide me ?
<bdmurray> linux__alien: what would you like to do or what are you interested in?
<linux__alien> bdmurray, in solving bugs but i ve not done that . I am interested in being part of this team. i would like to start contributing from the smallest extent and grow along with this community and there by help the community
<bdmurray> linux__alien: Okay, well the first step would be reading the documentation in the wiki.  Then looking at bugs in a package (piece of software) that you are interested in would be the second one.
<linux__alien> and today being the hug day whats so special in this channel . The ubuntu web site also says lot of things
<linux__alien> is there something that i can immediately start off ?
<linux__alien> :-)
<norsetto> huats: btw, I already have some comments so you may want to hold the upload?
<huats> ok
<huats> norsetto: I am holding
<bdmurray> There are so many places to start. :) What software are you interested in or familiar with?  Are you using Gutsy at all?
<ScottK> linux__alien: If there are packages that you use regularly that have problems that annoy you, start looking for those kinds of bugs in Launchpad is my advice.
<linux__alien> no i am using Feisty Fawn 7.04
<linux__alien> bdmurray, i know to code in C and C++ and little bit of python (basic level)
<norsetto> huats: in debian/dirs you should add /usr/share/pixmaps (the directory which you use to install the icon)
<linux__alien> bdmurray, i ve contributed to small open source projects also
<huats> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> huats: you should delete the encoding entry in the desktop file (its deprecated)
<sourcercito> linux__alien, could you try to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/127375
<sourcercito> since you're using feisty
<huats> norsetto: done
<norsetto> huats: a nice utility for the validation of desktop files is desktop-file-validate (in the desktop-file-utils package)
<bdmurray> linux__alien: Any project that have bug reports in Launchpad?
<linux__alien> bdmurray, no unfortunately :-(
<huats> norsetto: oh I know that, I just forgot to use it... Thanks !
<norsetto> huats: version should be 1.0 (its the version of the spec not of the executable)
<linux__alien> sourcercito, sure i ll try to reproduce it
<norsetto> huats: did you see my two comments above (encoding and version)?
<sourcercito> linux__alien, thanks
<huats> norsetto: the version in the .desktop ?  because I haven't changed it....
<linux__alien> i should close the XChat also :-)
<linux__alien> for reproducing it
<sourcercito> nah
<sourcercito> try another workspace
<sourcercito> and open a couple of applications
<norsetto> huats: yes, but its wrong, so you should change it
<huats> norsetto: yep, I've seen the 2 comments,dirs and encoding ,and they are modified
<huats> norsetto: no pb it is done
<norsetto> huats: in rules you install debian/flightgear.png not debian/flightgear.xpm
<huats> norsetto: arg, that was the first draft.... sorry
<linux__alien> sourcercito, i opened couple of applications and closed it using the mouse and then i tried pressing Alt+ F1 and the gnome menu got invoked. I didnt have to click on the mouse for the desktop to gain focus . Am i right?
<norsetto> huats: I think it is also better to remove the final / in $(CURDIR)/debian/flightgear/usr/share/pixmaps/
<huats> norsetto: ok
<sourcercito> linux_alien that's ok
<norsetto> huats: see, the previous packager used mkdir -p for /usr/share/applications, which is silly since you have debian/dirs; can you change that?
<sourcercito> do you have a launchpad account, so you can comment the bug with your experience
<sourcercito> ???
<linux__alien> sourcercito, i tried closing the applications this time by pressing Alt + F4 and still when i did Alt + F1 after i closed it i was able to invoke the gnome menu
<linux__alien> sourcercito, yes i do have a launchpad account
<sourcercito> linux_alien do you have focus on desktop after close all the aplications?, could you move between the desktop entries without having to click on the desktop?
<linux__alien> desktop entries in the sense?
<sourcercito> hm, do you have any icon in the desktop?
<linux__alien> i do have focus on the desktop after i close couple of windows. i tried closing the windows using the mouse as well as using Alt + F4 and both times i was able to access the gnome menu using Alt + F1
<sourcercito> let's say a folder, disk icon, anything?
<linux__alien> yes i do have icons
<linux__alien> on the desktop
<linux__alien> yes
<linux__alien> i ve those icons
<sourcercito> ok, can you access them when you close all applications, without having to click on the desktop
<linux__alien> Ah let me check that
<linux__alien> good point to check
<sourcercito> just using your keyboard, with your arrow keys
<linux__alien> :-)
<bdmurray> dholbach: I've ran across a couple of bug reports that are invalid in Ubuntu and New upstream but without a bug watch.  Do you think it would be safe to close the upstream task?
<norsetto> huats: remember to add these changes to changelog
<dholbach> bdmurray: yeah, I should think so
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, at a mininum they'll stop showing up in some queries
<linux__alien> sourcercito, yes very much i am able to use the access the icons using the keyboard and even pressed enter key by selecting one icon using the keyboard
<huats> norsetto: I will. As I have added usr/share/applications in debian/dirs I can simply remove the mkdir from the debian/rules right ?
<norsetto> huats: indeed
<sourcercito> linux_alien, can you please comment your experience in this bug report
<huats> norsetto: ok thanks
<norsetto> huats: can you also check if the watch file is still ok?
<bdmurray> pedro_: gnome bug 362858 might be ready for closing
<mawx> sourcecito: same for me. Only time i have no focus is directly after logging in.
<pedro_> bdmurray: k marked as incomplete
<sourcercito> mawx ok, could you comment also please
<mawx> sourcercito: sure
<pedro_> done
<sourcercito> thanks
<huats> norsetto: I will
<linux__alien> sourcercito, yes done
<linux__alien> sourcercito, added my comment just have a look whether it looks fine
<linux__alien> :-)
<norsetto> huats: finally, read this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-May/000298.html
* sourcercito hugs linux_alien
<sourcercito> thanks :D
* sourcercito hugs mawx too
<norsetto> huats: if you add that to the changelog the bug will be closed automatically at package release
<huats> norsetto: ok
<pedro_> sourcercito: don't forget do add your name in the wiki page ;-)
<sourcercito> ok
<linux__alien> sourcercito, what next :-)
<sourcercito> linux_alien, look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822
<sourcercito> if you find any bug that you're interested on, go ahead and try to reproduce it
<linux__alien> sourcercito, but the web page says that i ve to reproduce it using Gusty Gibson but i am running 7.04
<norsetto> huats: actually, you don't say in copyright from where you downloaded the icon?
<huats> norsetto: so i just have to had an entry to the changelog saying : * Fixes LP: #133600 at that will close it, that is great...
<norsetto> huats: yes, but usually you say something like * add icon (LP: #133600); you don't add an additional entry
<sourcercito> linux_alien you're right, but you can still check if the behavior is found under feisty, just like the bug you just comment, which was reported in feisty
<huats> norsetto: I am naming the author, but it is true that I am not giving the url , I should ?
<norsetto> huats: oh yes
<norsetto> huats: btw, don't look at that copyright as an example of a good copyright ... it isn't
<linux__alien> sourcercito, if there is a bug in Gnome and if i want to fix it i ve to download gnome and build it right ?
<norsetto> huats: a new package with that copyright would be rejected nowadays
<huats> oh
<Hobbsee> norsetto: which package?
<huats> norsetto: because I have been looking at it :-(
<norsetto> huats: a good reference to be used for the future: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html
<norsetto> Hobbsee: flightgear
<bdmurray> dholbach: is bug 123623 a good bitesize or packaging error bug?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: that's direct from debian, isnt it?
<Hobbsee> hmm, seems not
<pedro_> sourcercito: depends what you want to fix , "Gnome" is the whole desktop it means a bunch of applications together
<sourcercito> linux__alien, here's another bug involving feisty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070822
<pedro_> ohuch
<norsetto> Hobbsee: yep, last change was a .desktop file from us
<pedro_> that wasnt for you
<sourcercito> pedro_ i think this was for linux_alien :D
<norsetto> Hobbsee: its a pretty old package
<pedro_> linux__alien: depends what you want to fix , "Gnome" is the whole desktop it means a bunch of applications together
<Hobbsee> i could have sworn i requested a sync for that, yeah
<sourcercito> s/this/that
<pedro_> linux__alien: what do you want to fix?
<linux__alien> sourcercito, could you please tell me the Bug ID?
<dholbach> bug 123623
<dholbach> where's ubugtu?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no ubotu
<pedro_> where's ubuto
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ubugtu's long dead.
<pedro_> ah that name
<dholbach> *whine*
<sourcercito> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/98567
<pedro_> :-(
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no ubotu for you.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: NOT YOURS.
<dholbach> oh well...
<linux__alien> pedro_, a crash in Gnome Control Center
<norsetto> Hobbsee: you did indeed: 2006-07-30 :-)
<dholbach> bdmurray: I'm not sure it's an easy one
<Hobbsee> norsetto: yay, my memory isnt on crack then.
<pedro_> linux__alien: do you have the bug number or its just a crash you're having right now?
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, thanks for checking
<huats> norsetto: regarding the licence, in the actual copyright it is mentionniong GPL, withouth taking care of the v2... Do I write the same ?
<linux__alien> pedro_, i saw it in the bug list
<pedro_> linux__alien: what's the number?
<linux__alien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/127892
<pedro_> linux__alien: are you getting that crash?
<bdmurray> seb128: I'm confused about bug 126974 regarding eog
<linux__alien> pedro_, no infact i dont know how to even reproduce it :-) but  just  got curious to know it
* coNP misses ubotu
<sourcercito> bdmurray, could you do me a favor please
<norsetto> huats: I think the less we touch that copyright the better it is .....
<norsetto> huats: in any case, what is the GPL the author used?
<huats> I'll hav a look at the tar ball....
<norsetto> huats: the icon one I mean
<huats> norsetto: GPL v2
<huats> norsetto: for the icon
<pedro_> linux__alien: well would be nice if you can reproduce it first, for trying to fix it
<norsetto> huats: ok, use that then
<huats> ok
<pedro_> linux__alien: and yeah in that case you might download the gnome-control-center package from the gnome svn and hack on it
<linux__alien> pedro_, but i want to know how to reproduce it i dont know whether thats mentioned there .
<pedro_> linux__alien: sadly there's no info about it...
<linux__alien> in this case what do i do :-)
<pedro_> well if it works for you, nothing for now
<linux__alien> :-)
<pedro_> any other bug on your list?
<pedro_> the ones without a package are fun
<huats> norsetto: I've just uploaded the new version
<sourcercito> linux__alien, can you try this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/98567
<huats> norsetto: arrg
<linux__alien> sourcercito, is there an option to lock the gnome panel as a whole you have option to lock every single item separately right?
<sourcercito> linux__alien, actually i don't know :P
<huats> norsetto: I've just seen an error, in the rules (a missing / on the installation of the .desktop)
<huats> norsetto: so I am uploading again....
<norsetto> huats: I think you still have a problem with the debdiff too
<linux__alien> is it possible for me to be a part of some team here ?
<norsetto> huats: we don't need the changes in .guess and .sub
<linux__alien> is it possible for some one to take me in as part of the team ? :-)
<huats> norsetto: I am making the debdiff between the 2 .dsc....
<norsetto> huats: yes, but since you have updated config.{guess,sub) files the changes appears in the debdiff
<huats> norsetto: so am I uploading it anyway ?
<norsetto> huats: this should be taken care of by the clean target, in this case just delete it manually from the debdiff
<norsetto> huats: it is a good rule to always check your .diff.gz and debdiff to see that only what YOU wanted in is in...
<norsetto> huats: you may want to look at these lintian warnings too:W: flightgear source: debian-rules-sets-DH_COMPAT line 9
<norsetto> W: flightgear source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 41
<norsetto> W: flightgear source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 42
<norsetto> W: flightgear source: dh_testversion-is-deprecated
<norsetto> W: flightgear source: package-uses-deprecated-debhelper-compat-version 3
<norsetto> W: flightgear source: ancient-standards-version 3.5.5 (current is 3.7.2)
<huats> norsetto: I haven't seen that
<huats> norsetto: what have you done to get that messages ?
<norsetto> huats: did you use debuild?
<huats> norsetto: yep
<norsetto> huats: can you scroll back to when you used it?
<ubotu> New bug: #133997 in nautilus (main) "templades doesn't work, because of the new system of path translation" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133997
<ubotu> New bug: #133998 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133998
<huats> norsetto: it should be related to the pbuilder that is not set yet
<norsetto> huats: btw, they are not problems due to your patch, just to the fact that the package is old
<ubotu> New bug: #133999 in recordmydesktop (universe) "Please sync with Debian" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133999
<ubotu> New bug: #134000 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrader should run dpkg --configure --pending" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134000
<huats> norsetto: I just used debuild -S to create the .dsc
<huats> norsetto: I think I'll get that once I'll be able to use debuild
<norsetto> huats: no, pbuilder is not involved, its debuild that is using by default lintian, so you get these messages during package build
<ubotu> New bug: #133205 in gnome-terminal (main) "Change Standard System UTF the GNOME-Terminal" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133205
<ubotu> New bug: #134002 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134002
<ubotu> New bug: #134003 in Ubuntu "keyboard leds state not loading after changing tty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134003
<ubotu> New bug: #134004 in nautilus (main) "Cut - Move to trash - Paste" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134004
<ubotu> New bug: #134005 in mrxvt (universe) "problems in ncurses app rendering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134005
<huats> norsetto: I cannot build the package since I do not have yet the correct env (that is why I need pbuilder)
<ubotu> New bug: #134006 in libgnomeui (main) "Rotated JPG-images are not displayed properly rotated in the nautilus thumbnails (dup-of: 129836)" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134006
<ubotu> New bug: #134007 in knetworkconf (main) "setting domain name does not work with network-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134007
<ubotu> New bug: #134008 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu install failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134008
<norsetto> yes, its source package build, not binary (you need pbuilder for the latter)
<ubotu> New bug: #134009 in bzr-svn (universe) "bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in svn_auth_set_parameter()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134009
<ubotu> New bug: #134010 in dbus (main) "dbus-send man page inaccurate about supported types" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134010
<huats> norsetto: and for source package I won't get that messages right ?
<norsetto> huats: yes, you do
<huats> norsetto: will I get that messages using PPA ?
<huats> norsetto: so it might be because I am running feisty....
<ubotu> New bug: #134013 in Ubuntu "remote desktop bad remote screen visualization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134013
<ubotu> New bug: #134015 in alps-full1 (multiverse) "Please sync alps-full1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134015
<norsetto> huats: that could be it
<norsetto> huats: try with a "lintian flightgear_0.9.10-2ubuntu2.dsc"
<ubotu> New bug: #134019 in restricted-manager (restricted) "show rationale as tooltip" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134019
<ubotu> New bug: #134020 in Ubuntu "package manager reports error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134020
<ubotu> New bug: #134021 in xt (universe) "xtraceroute is trying to use /usr/sbin/traceroute" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134021
<huats> norsetto: the same messages that you mention....
<ubotu> New bug: #134022 in Ubuntu "AbiSpreadsheet not available still" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134022
<ubotu> New bug: #134024 in cdcat (universe) "Please sync cdcat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134024
<norsetto> huats: ok, than you just missed them the first time, no problem
<huats> norsetto: sorry....
<huats> norsetto: appar from that, does it seems ok ?
<norsetto> huats: its not your fault at all, its just an old package
<huats> norsetto: but I'll try to fix them right ?
<ubotu> New bug: #134023 in Ubuntu "kbib (dup-of: 134026)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134023
<ubotu> New bug: #134025 in debian-installer (main) "Cannot install ubuntu with alternate image : kernel is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134025
<ubotu> New bug: #134027 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  gdm slow low resolution can't reconfigure xserver-xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134027
<norsetto> huats: I'm building right now
<bdmurray> pedro_: I was trying to reproduce bug 126788 and not having any luck but looking at the change log it doesn't look like it was fixed.  Do you have any ideas?
<huats> norsetto: ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126788 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126788
<norsetto> huats: from the glance I've given it, I would change the way you have written changelog
<huats> norsetto: I am wainting the responnse to become a beta tester in the PPA...
<huats> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> huats: and in copyright ubuntu-motu should not be quoted as debian maintainers :-)
<huats> norsetto: just in the maintener field ?
<pedro_> bdmurray: let me see if i can reproduce it
<ubotu> New bug: #134030 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Romanian  and  diactitics are not recognized by the standard Romanian dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134030
<ubotu> New bug: #134031 in usplash (main) "progress bar at boot stop during checkdisk AND checkdisk run at boot even we are in "laptop-mode"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134031
<ubotu> New bug: #134032 in xsane (main) "xsane not scan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134032
<huats> norsetto: ok so who is the debian maintainer ?
<norsetto> huats: if you want to add that, ubuntu-motu are the ubuntu maintainers
<huats> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> huats: we can find that out, but its not up to our package to quote that
<ubotu> New bug: #134033 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java6-doc " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134033
<ubotu> New bug: #134034 in Ubuntu "WPA doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134034
<ubotu> New bug: #134035 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4-dev-tools should depend on qt4-doc otherwise the assistant do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134035
<huats> norsetto:  ok
<norsetto> huats: did you check btw that the tarball is released with a gpl-2?
<ubotu> New bug: #134036 in kdepim (main) "Kontact doesn't start after the latest upgrade (dup-of: 133857)" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134036
<ubotu> New bug: #134037 in hsffig (universe) "Package too old, please drop it" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134037
<ubotu> New bug: #134038 in Ubuntu "wiki doesn t show the correct time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134038
<ubotu> New bug: #134039 in Ubuntu "bluetooth mouse does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134039
<norsetto> huats: I'm actually unsure about changing the copyright so radically, we will see what the sponsor will say about it
<ubotu> New bug: #134041 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound-Juicer to issue system sound" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134041
<ubotu> New bug: #134042 in Ubuntu "K3b crashed when erase CD-RW tab was opened and while injecting a blank CD into CDRW" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134042
<ubotu> New bug: #134043 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel fails to boot on EFI and Xeon Xserve" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134043
<ubotu> New bug: #134044 in Ubuntu "no gdm screen when switching from a virtual terminal" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134044
<ubotu> New bug: #134045 in Ubuntu "ice1712 soundcard (M-Audio Delta AudioPhile 2496) playback rate locked to 8000Hz by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134045
<huats> norsetto: there is a GPL v2 in the COPYING
<norsetto> huats: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #134047 in update-notifier (main) "icons look bad with a bigger panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134047
<ubotu> New bug: #134048 in obconf (universe) "Please sync obconf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134048
<norsetto> huats: the fsf address in copyright is the old one
<ubotu> New bug: #134050 in Ubuntu "updates don't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134050
<ubotu> New bug: #134051 in Ubuntu "Does not resume when lock_on_blank_screen set to false" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134051
<ubotu> New bug: #134053 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libkbluetooth0.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkbluetooth.so.0.0.0', which is also in package kdebluetooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134053
<huats> norsetto: so ?
<ubotu> New bug: #134054 in restricted-manager (restricted) "crash when started (right after an update from Feisty to Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134054
<norsetto> huats: the new one is:  Free Software Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA 02110-1301, USA.
<huats> norsetto: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #133694 in guml (universe) "guml crashed with OSError in list()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133694
<ubotu> New bug: #134055 in nautilus (main) "metadata tile from tracker should be integrated" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134055
<ubotu> New bug: #134056 in distributed-net (multiverse) "[Gutsy]  Distributed.net client (dnetc) crashes with exception" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134056
<norsetto> huats: in any case, looks good. I will post a new changelog for you to consider, and then you can subscribe the sponsors. Good work!
<gggggig> will this lib be in gutsy ? http://libopenraw.freedesktop.org/wiki/Exempi
<pedro_> bdmurray: i'm getting a crash if right click in the archive and extract to
<pedro_> bdmurray: but no if i do it from the command line
<ubotu> New bug: #134060 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "Tangerine inherits "gnome"; should inherit "Tango" first" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134060
<ubotu> New bug: #134081 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Documentation has broken cross-referencing" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134081
<pedro_> bdmurray: did you check that?
<ubotu> New bug: #134082 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] [fiesty]  network-mannager should restart samba if ip-address is changed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134082
<ubotu> New bug: #134083 in update-manager (main) "[ubuntu gutsy] updates don't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134083
<ubotu> New bug: #134085 in ocaml (main) "ocaml-mode does not handle emacs22 flavor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134085
<huats> norsetto: ok thanks... couldn't have done it that way without your mentoring....
<bdmurray> pedro_: yes, both.  and you have rar support removed?
<pedro_> yep
<bdmurray> There is another bug about extract-here not working that I saw yesterday
<pedro_> rar and unrar
<ubotu> New bug: #134068 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  libapache2-mod-bwshare" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134068
<ubotu> New bug: #134086 in liferea (main) "Liferea crashes during "Update All Feeds" and deleting a folder" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134086
<bdmurray> weird
<pedro_> is someone else running gutsy around?
<ubotu> New bug: #134080 in samba (main) "Navigating directories for DFS shares buggy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134080
<ubotu> New bug: #134087 in ubiquity (main) "Please add UTF-8 support to all removable devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134087
<ubotu> New bug: #134088 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-10-generic dumps core (but continues boot) with iwl4965 drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134088
<ubotu> New bug: #134089 in Ubuntu "no screen output on startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134089
<pedro_> guys ?
<bdmurray> I just get a brief message about archive type not supported.
<pedro_> aham i was doing the same
<bdmurray> pedro_: hmm?
<ubotu> New bug: #134072 in Ubuntu "Kontact crashes after update (Gutsy) (dup-of: 133857)" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134072
<pedro_> bdmurray: you get that if you double click the archive?
<ubotu> New bug: #134091 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging for cairo-dock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134091
<ubotu> New bug: #134092 in Ubuntu "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) with linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic on P4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134092
<ubotu> New bug: #134095 in lasso (universe) "please update lasso packages to v2.1.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134095
<pedro_> in that case i get the message too
<pedro_> but, if i right click on the archive and select the "extract here" option then it crashed
<pedro_> brb i'm out for lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #134094 in udev (main) "Persistent naming of devices incremenents eth# name after every reboot." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134094
<huats> norsetto: once again, thanks a lot. Got to go.
<norsetto> huats: thanks to you, a+
<ubotu> New bug: #134097 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted manager crashes in gutsy tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134097
<seb128> bdmurray: what about it?
<bdmurray> seb128: I'm confused about what state it should be in.  It got reopened upstream but not in Launchpad.
<bdmurray> pedro_: it seems to have been a misunderstanding between me and apport. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #134098 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org 1:2.3.0~oog680m1-1ubuntu3 hangs on "Navigator" dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134098
<seb128> bdmurray: there is no upstream task on this bug
<seb128> bdmurray: ah, upstream was closed and I ran into it some days ago so I've reopened
<bdmurray> seb128: I was looking at bugs reported in gnomes bugzilla that mention launchpad bugs and that is how I found it and thought there was a relationship.
<bdmurray> seb128: But on closer inspection you said they were similar not the same, right?
<seb128> bdmurray: I've reopened and added an upstream task
<seb128> bdmurray: I got a crash with the same backtrace some days ago
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<bdmurray> seb128: I think I saw a file-roller bug about not being able to extract-here yesterday.  Does that sound familiar to you?
<bdmurray> Hrm, maybe it was a nautilus bug
<ubotu> New bug: #134100 in update-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  update-manager fail to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134100
<bdmurray> Well, I found it.  It was bug 128957 and the stacktrace is different from 126788
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128957 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in fr_window_archive_extract_here()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128957
<ubotu> New bug: #134101 in update-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  update-manager fail to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134101
<ubotu> New bug: #134104 in Ubuntu "Some Programs have to be resized a bit to function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134104
<ubotu> New bug: #134105 in gnome-panel (main) "stock ticker doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134105
<ubotu> New bug: #134106 in Ubuntu "ampache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134106
<ubotu> New bug: #134107 in Ubuntu "DS9 Astro-Image Viewer Freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134107
<ubotu> New bug: #134108 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libkbluetooth0.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkbluetooth.so.0.0.0', which is also in package kdebluetooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134108
<ubotu> New bug: #134109 in nss-mdns (main) "Possible compatibility issue in newer AMD64 versions" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134109
<ubotu> New bug: #134110 in Ubuntu "Shutdown, Log off, Restart etc... dialog box does not fade the background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134110
<ubotu> New bug: #134111 in eclipse (universe) "eclise 3.2.2 plugin class missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134111
<seb128> bdmurray: what error does it write?
<ubotu> New bug: #134112 in openoffice.org (main) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134112
<bdmurray> seb128: what error does what write?
<seb128> "<bdmurray> seb128: I think I saw a file-roller bug about not being able to extract-here yesterday.  Does that sound familiar to you?"
<seb128> "not being able"
<seb128> does it display some kind of error messagE?
<seb128> or just does nothing?
<seb128> we have several bugs that could match the description
<seb128> extraction not working with ntfs-3g
<seb128> extraction of a file creating a subdir when it should not
<bdmurray> seb128: I was thinking of bug 128957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128957 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in fr_window_archive_extract_here()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128957
<ubotu> New bug: #134114 in xine-plugin (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134114
<bdmurray> And it doesn't seem related to the other bug report I was looking at
<seb128> ah ok
<bdmurray> seb128: I was trying to reproduce bug 132480 and reported bug 134099 but the stack traces seem quite different to me.  Do you agree?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132480 in file-roller "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132480
<ubotu> Bug 134099 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/134099 is private
<seb128> yes
<bdmurray> That is too bad.
<seb128> why?
<seb128> a new good backtrace to send upstream ;)
<bdmurray> I was just trying to get a better test case, not create a new bug report.
<ubotu> New bug: #134115 in qt4-x11 (main) "Does libqt4-core have to depend on fontconfig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134115
<ubotu> New bug: #134099 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134099
<ubotu> New bug: #134116 in flashplugin-nonfree "Konqueror is frozen browsing some pages as youtube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134116
<ubotu> New bug: #127212 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127212
<edujose> hi all
<bdmurray> hello edujose
<edujose> bdmurray: hello there
<edujose> things are quiet now, lots of bug squashing?
<ubotu> New bug: #134120 in banshee (universe) "crash when clearing large number of files from the library" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134120
<edujose> hm, I've found a bug in nautilus that's similar to other 2 in bugzilla
<edujose> specifically bugs 458638 and 460524, "crash in open folder"
<edujose> though mine just freezes nautilus, not crashes it
<bdmurray> edujose: How long have you waited?
<edujose> bdmurray: not much, I was trying to find if it was nautilus or file-roller
<edujose> bdmurray: with a bit of browsing in between, slashdot and the like :-)
<bdmurray> edujose: what release are you running?
<edujose> bdmurray: ubuntu gutsy, tribe 4
<ubotu> New bug: #134123 in Ubuntu "MT6227 USB to Serial fails to create /dev/ttyACM0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134123
<bdmurray> edujose: Do you have better steps to reproduce the bug than the gnome reports?
<edujose> bdmurray: ah, yes, those bugs don't give much details, sorry
<edujose> bdmurray: it goes like this
<edujose> bdmurray: I decompress a .tar.gz file contaning some images
<edujose> bdmurray: from nautilus, using right mouse button on the file and selecting "uncompress here"
<edujose> bdmurray: things go ok, a folder is created (the .tar.gz has it inside) but when double-clicking it
<edujose> bdmurray: nautilus freezes (though I can see the folder content's with a terminal)
<CatastrophicToad> I'm trying to get Firestarter to run at startup.  I edited sudoers and added sudo firestarter --start-hidden to sessions, but it doesn't start...
<edujose> (brb, going to open the door)
<CatastrophicToad> If I try to run "sudo firestarter" it gives me "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" and will not start
<CatastrophicToad> If I run "xhost localhost" first, it will run
<wousser> is it reasonable to ask the user if he can still reproduce the reported bug if the bug is more than a year old?
<CatastrophicToad> but when I run "xhost localhost|sudo firestarter --start-hidden" it says "xhost: bad hostname "firestarter"
<CatastrophicToad> does anybody know how I can format a startup script in Sessions to first run "xhost localhost" and then run "sudo firestarter --start-hidden"?
<ubotu> New bug: #134124 in gcalctool (main) "Spelling on main display Gradians should be Gradients " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134124
<bdmurray> CatastrophicToad: this isn't the right channel for that but try replacing your | with a ;
<ubotu> New bug: #134125 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  microphone doesn't work after kernel and kernel-modules update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134125
<edujose> (back here)
<edujose> wousser: hi wousser
<wousser> hi
<edujose> wousser: if the bug is old but still exists in newer versions of the software
<wousser> should i ask the reporter or only if i can reproduce it myself
<edujose> wousser: then it may be reasonable to ask if it can be reproduced (I'm not an expert though)
<wousser> ow oke i thought you were because of edu in your name
<edujose> wousser: oh, no problem
<edujose> wousser: edu is the diminutive of eduardo (edward) in spanish
<wousser> ah oke
<edujose> wousser: I just suppose it's oke if someone can reproduce it, bug author or oneself
<edujose> wousser: which bug is it, btw?
<wousser> wait a sec
<edujose> bdmurray: by the way, the hang when entering a folder in nautilus only happens
<huats> norsetto: I had your email
<edujose> bdmurray: with a folder just created when unarchiving something, other are ok
<edujose> wousser: ok
<huats> norsetto: I'll try to fix the various linthian warning
<norsetto> huats: good
<norsetto> huats: let me know if you need help with that
<huats> norsetto: ok thnks
<ubotu> New bug: #134127 in Ubuntu "xorg.conf 7.10 installation wacom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134127
<ubotu> New bug: #134128 in gnome-games (main) "King can not move when put in check agaisnt the queen. vice versa." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134128
<bdmurray> edujose: hrm, I'm unable to recreate that nautilus hang
<edujose> bdmurray: ah, I was mistaken, it wasn't a .tar.gz, it's a .tar.bz2
<ubotu> New bug: #134126 in Ubuntu "screen resolution, 800x600 only, help me to change resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134126
<edujose> bdmurray: maybe it's just with this particular file
<edujose> I've tried with other compressed files (all .tar.gz)
<edujose> bdmurray: and entering the folder just created goes ok
<edujose> bdmurray: I'll try to google for other .tar.bz2 to see if it happens or not
<wousser> edujose: it's just an example bug from the no package list, its about a year old and i was wondering if i should ask if this bug is still present for the reporter, or that i can flag it incomplete/invalid
<wousser> edujose: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/65646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65646 in Ubuntu "Bugs while booting with a CD-ROM in the CD-ROM drive..." [Undecided,New] 
<bdmurray> wousser: that bug isn't that helpful but we still shouldn't outright reject it
<ubotu> New bug: #134129 in postfix-policyd (universe) "package postfix-policyd 1.80-2.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134129
<ubotu> New bug: #134130 in amavisd-new (universe) "package amavisd-new-milter 1:2.4.2-6.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134130
<huats> norsetto: I am trying to solve the first pb, which is the call to dh_testversion
<huats> norsetto: apparently it is enough to use the build dependencies
<bdmurray> I'd check to see if it is still an issue, change the title, ask for the release, mark it incomplete and assign it to myslef.
* norsetto looks
<wousser> bdmurray: is it helpful to ask for more information or is it wise to leave it like that
<wousser> bdmurray: because it is nicer to close old bugs, right?
<bdmurray> wousser: It would be helpful to find out the release definitely.
<huats> norsetto: so from understanding I should check the build-depend of  the debian/control and check for the correct version of debhelper ?
<norsetto> this one you mean: debian-rules-sets-DH_COMPAT?
<huats> norsetto: I mean the one that creates dh_testversion-is-deprecated
<huats> norsetto: in debian/rules there is call to dh_testversion 2 (I think that is the pb)
<ubotu> New bug: #134132 in gnome-panel (main) "Restore Bottom Edge Panel in Fiesty 7.04 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134132
<ubotu> New bug: #134134 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[gutsy]  no default application for ogg files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134134
<norsetto> huats: yes, just add debhelper in the Build-depends; it goes together with the bump of the standards version and compat
<rbs-tito> Yay, Ubotu is back
<norsetto> huats: and delete the call(s) to dh_testversion in debian/rules
<huats> norsetto: ok, but debhelper is already in the Build-depends
<wousser> bdmurray: i know, and if the reporter still can reproduce the bug, I was wondering if it is necessary to ask because its an old and incomplete bug
<pedro_> Fiesty thats new
<norsetto> huats: make it versioned to >5 since you will use a compat of 5 and a standard of 3.7.2
<huats> norsetto: ok that was my question : how to know which compat version to choose...
<wousser> bdmurray: so practically i can ask everyone in this list the same question and so clean that list up? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on&start=1425 And is that useful?
<huats> norsetto: is it better to export DH_COMPAT in debian/rules or to create the debian/compat files ?
<ScottK> debian/compat
<norsetto> huats: the latest compatibility level is 5; check man debhelper, section  "Debhelper compatibility levels"
<ScottK> the export business is deprecated.
<huats> ScottK: ok thanks
<norsetto> the latter, remove any reference to DH_COMPAT in rules
<bdmurray> wousser: I think it is a bit more complicated than that
<bdmurray> wousser: But making contact is a good first step and determining if it is still and issue for them or getting more detailed steps to reproduce the bug in the dev release of Ubuntu are both helpful.
<wousser> bdmurray: but for the ones like bug 65646 it is useful?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65646 in Ubuntu "Bugs while booting with a CD-ROM in the CD-ROM drive..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65646
<wousser> bdmurray: oke thanks for your answer, ill work on it
<bdmurray> wousser: Yes, following up with all the reports would help.
<wousser> bdmurray: oke
<huats> norsetto: sorry to bother with that, since you gave me the answer : I understand why I should set compat to 5, but why Standard-Version to 3.7.2 ?
<norsetto> huats: once you think you are done, check your .dsc with lintian and see if it is still reporting warnings
<norsetto> huats: no bother at all
<ScottK> Also use lintian's anal retentive cousin linda.
<ScottK> And use both on the .deb too.
<bdmurray> wousser: It may also be possible to determine that some of those are actually better for answers.launchpad.net
<norsetto> huats: here, I wanted to give you the link: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<norsetto> huats: its a worthy (if weighty) read anyway
<huats> norsetto:  I bookmark that
<huats> norsetto: and have a look later
<huats> norsetto: I have to admit that I dont really understand the 2 final (at least I hope ) warnings about nmu :changelog-should-mention-nmu andsource-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number
<wousser> bdmurray: oke, ill look at it
<norsetto> huats: yes, they are only valid for debian (non-maintainer-uploads) we don't have those
<huats> so do I have to take care ?
<norsetto> huats: no, we have to live with those
<huats> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #134135 in hotkeys (universe) "Volume hotkeys on HP nc6400 don't work anymore since last update (22/08/07)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134135
<ubotu> New bug: #134136 in rhythmbox (main) "changes to metadata cause deletion of id3-tags (dup-of: 106739)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134136
<ubotu> New bug: #134140 in Ubuntu "problem with update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134140
<huats> norsetto: when you mention to reduce the number of color, do you have an idea how can I do that ? cause I don't know...
<norsetto> huats: using the gimp?
<huats> norsetto: I already launch it... but I am not a regular user...
<norsetto> huats: me neither, but I think there are some filters/tools that should be able to do that
<edujose> bdmurray: I have just downloaded from the web the same .tar.bz2 file, opensolaris-backgrounds-0.2.tar.bz2
<edujose> bdmurray: if you want to try decompressing it and entering the folder created
<edujose> bdmurray: it's at http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/extras/
<ubotu> New bug: #134119 in evolution (main) "evolution gpg passphrase input does not receive focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134119
<ubotu> New bug: #134137 in Ubuntu "Problems Resuming after Computer was Suspended" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134137
<ubotu> New bug: #134138 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu LAN Network Bandwith Issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134138
<huats> norsetto: ok
<huats> norsetto: I've done something that reduce the size from 27ko to 2Ko
<norsetto> huats: and how is it visually?
<huats> norsetto: great I think
<ubotu> New bug: #134141 in Ubuntu "fix for scroll wheel in x60 tablet fujitsu p1510 fujitsu p1610" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134141
<ubotu> New bug: #134142 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gutsy]  crash in gnome-appearance-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134142
<norsetto> huats: can you check how many colors there are?
<huats> yep
<norsetto> huats: in the original 1369
<huats> norsetto: I've set 18 I think
<norsetto> huats: :-)
<huats> norsetto: or something similar, may I could I've set less, but I think it is ok....
<norsetto> huats: what did you do? I've got to remember this
<huats> oh
<huats> norsetto: http://holmwood.id.au/~lindsay/2005/07/14/re-gimp-and-colour-depth/
<huats> norsetto: something like that
<norsetto> huats: smooth palette I guess
* norsetto checking link
<norsetto> huats: makes sense; its just the color depth
<huats> norsetto: yep
<huats> norsetto: I will upload the new debdiff (without the manpage), but I plan to the man (very basic) it tomorrow...
<norsetto> huats: up to you; I don't think anybody will complain, but its a good exercise for you
<huats> norsetto: that is how I consider it, I think that it was great to see all this stuffs...
<huats> norsetto: Before going to bed (I think I'll upload tomorrow morning), I'd like to have a look at dh_install like you mention
<ubotu> New bug: #134144 in Ubuntu "Main menu icons blurred using alternate theme controls" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134144
<huats> norsetto: I should consider using it for all copy ?
<norsetto> huats: in this case for installing desktop file and icon
<huats> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> huats: don't remember anything else in rules, let me check
<norsetto> huarts: yep, only those two
<huats> norsetto: in the build install there is a lot of cp
<norsetto> huarts: yes, they are taken care of by the $(make) in the install target
<norsetto> huarts: if you want to check where the files are going once you built your binary package (which is a good check to do), you can do it with a dpkg -c command on the deb
<ubotu> New bug: #134145 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "data/Makefile.* not using $(libexecdir) var" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134145
<huats> norsetto: I will, once the PPA will accept my mail :-)
<norsetto> huats: well, don't hold your hopes; they are pretty long
<norsetto> huats: in any case they are migrating from beta to impelmentation
<huats> I am sure they have plenty of demands...
<huats> norsetto: ok
<edujose> bdmurray: hi, I've just downloaded 2 different .tar.bz2 files and nautilus works ok with them
<bdmurray> edujose: that's wild, submitting a bug would be helpful
<edujose> bdmurray: yeah, the problem file is http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/extras/opensolaris-backgrounds-0.2.tar.bz2
<edujose> bdmurray: should I submit the bug against nautilus in gnome's bugzilla?
<norsetto> huats: can you remember me why you do not use pbuilder?
<ubotu> New bug: #134147 in Ubuntu "Firefox not starting when trying to open a link from other applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134147
<bdmurray> edujose: starting with launchpad until someone else can confirm it is best
<bdmurray> edujose: I finally got a chance to test it and it seems fine to me
<huats> norsetto: because toda when I start working on that I was at work... and I cannot connect my laptop to the network of my company... so I couldn't setup the pbuilder env.. and tonigh, I was a bit short in time...
<edujose> bdmurray: oh!
<norsetto> huats: ok, but you can do it tomorrow no?
<huats> norsetto: that's all... I've already used it for a previous build quite some time ago...
<huats> norsetto: in fact I was planning to install a gutsy @work on a spare computer... dont you think it is better ?
<edujose> bdmurray: using nautilus 2.19.90??
<norsetto> huats: you ask the wrong person, I'm on it since tribe 1 :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #134146 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Realtek 861 sound broken on kernel 2.6.22-10.30" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134146
<huats> :)
<huats> norsetto:  on the other it would be so much simpler to also have pbuilder on my laptop that I carry everywhere...
<huats> norsetto: I might do both...
<huats> norsetto: sorry got to go... talk to you tomorrow...
<norsetto> huats: I have gutsy and feisty, and on both I have pbuilder (I think on the feisty one I still have the edgy stuff too)
<norsetto> huats: bonne nuit, a demain.....
<huats> :)
<bdmurray> edujose: + -0ubuntu1 yes
<ubotu> New bug: #134149 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw2200 fails to load in 2.6.22-10-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134149
<edujose> bdmurray: and you can enter the 'sun' directory that appears after unpacking the file?
<bdmurray> edujose: yes, it took a second for the preview images to render but I could enter it successfully
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-23
<edujose> bdmurray: wow! What a borked installation I have!
<edujose> bdmurray: seems opensolaris and me are not very compatible :-)
<edujose> bdmurray: I see that I too have nautilus 2.19.90-0ubuntu1
<bdmurray> edujose: How did you go about checking the specific package version?
<edujose> bdmurray: it's the same as yours, 2.19.90-0ubuntu1
<edujose> bdmurray: well, maybe it's not that useful to report this as a bug if it can't be reproduced :-(
<bdmurray> edujose: right I realize it is the same version I am curious about how you found the version as I use the "old school" 'dpkg -l' way and am looking for a new way
<edujose> bdmurray: ah I went to System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<ubotu> New bug: #134150 in dpkg (main) "support for ddebs in dpkg-scanpackages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134150
<edujose> bdmurray: there pressed the Search button at right and entered 'nautilus'
<bdmurray> edujose: Okay, thanks.
<edujose> bdmurray: it's the first thing I thought, as I don't know dpkg and friends
<ubotu> New bug: #134152 in splatd (universe) "Please sponsor upload for splatd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134152
<edujose> bdmurray: anyway it seems the opensolaris thing is not for me :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #134154 in gnome-panel (main) "my computer using wifi radar will not recognise a wireless internet connection nor does the network manager recognise it.  Other computers both using ubuntu and windows can recognise the connection. Am using wired connection now." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134154
<edujose> bdmurray: do you think it's still useful reporting this as a bug? as it seems not reproducible...
<ubotu> New bug: #134155 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "oops kernel page request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134155
<bdmurray> edujose: using synaptic seems a lot easier, I'm just an old dog. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #134153 in xorg (main) "[gutsy]  xorg failed to start on an Intel 945 using Kubuntu desktop CD daily build 20070822.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134153
<bdmurray> edujose: there is still _something_ wrong it is just harder to figure out
<edujose> bdmurray: oh no old dog, it's just that I'm a newbye in package management
<edujose> bdmurray: and newbies seem to like the UI better thatn the CLI :-)
<bdmurray> edujose: right so knowing how to describe a UI way would be better
<bdmurray> edujose: Could add the synaptic way to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/FAQ ?
<edujose> bdmurray: sure, but what do I do? Just add it there?
<ubotu> New bug: #134157 in hibernate (universe) ""/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio<n>" disapears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134157
<ubotu> New bug: #134158 in gnome-netstatus (main) "gnome-netstatus-applet crashed with signal 5 in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134158
<ubotu> New bug: #134159 in atop (universe) "atop Kernel patch doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134159
<pedro_> bdmurray: any thoughts on bug 134154 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134154 in gnome-panel "my computer using wifi radar will not recognise a wireless internet connection nor does the network manager recognise it.  Other computers both using ubuntu and windows can recognise the connection. Am using wired connection now." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134154
<bdmurray> edujose: maybe 'dpkg -l firefox' . ..  or what you did
<bdmurray> pedro_: looking
<bdmurray> pedro_: I have a lot of thoughts about it. ;)
<pedro_> hahah
<pedro_> i don't want to reject it as invalid :-P
<pedro_> i better point him to gutsy
<bdmurray> I think answers.launchpad.net would be most appropriate for them.
<pedro_> ok both then ;-)
<pedro_> thanks
<bdmurray> We would have to find out the wireless card / chipset, driver . . .
<ubotu> New bug: #134160 in acpi (main) "Suspend freeze on Mac Mini (Intel) (Feisty 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134160
<edujose> bdmurray: ok, I'll add to the FAQ, now fighting with the wiki
<ubotu> New bug: #134161 in ubiquity (main) "how to install User Mode Linux on ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134161
<ubotu> New bug: #134163 in bzr (main) "bzr commit failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134163
<edujose> bdmurray: I did update the FAQ with the Synaptic way of finding a package version
<edujose> bdmurray: hope my writing can be understood
<bdmurray> edujose: I think so, thanks for doing that!
<edujose> bdmurray: thank you for asking me to do it, it's my first time editing a wiki :-)
<edujose> bdmurray: about the nautilus bug, maybe it's better that I update to the next tribe and try there
<edujose> bdmurray: before filling a bug
<bdmurray> edujose: if you are updating regularly via update-manager there is no need to "update to the next tribe"
<edujose> bdmurray: yes I do, so I don't need to download it again? Fine!
<edujose> bdmurray: well, many thanks for looking into my folder woes
<edujose> bdmurray: must go to bed now, have an early morning tomorrow
<bdmurray> edujose: No, there is no need to download it again
<edujose> bdmurray: tomorrow we'll see the shiny new alpha
<bdmurray> edujose: hopefully
<edujose> bdmurray: hope the list of bugs diminishes, preferably by itself :-)
<edujose> bdmurray: must go to bed real now, so good night
<ubotu> New bug: #134165 in tspc (main) "Tsp tunnel keeps restarting to the point it is not usable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134165
<ubotu> New bug: #134166 in gnome-desktop (main) "fonts:///" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134166
<ubotu> New bug: #134167 in Ubuntu "sound does not resume with 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134167
<ubotu> New bug: #134169 in cowdancer (universe) "cowbuilder fails to build linux-restricted-modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134169
<ubotu> New bug: #134171 in firefox (main) "Nashbar web site renders incorrectly in Firefox 2.0.0.6 on Feisty " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134171
<ubotu> New bug: #134173 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Bluetooth Oops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134173
<ubotu> New bug: #134175 in procps (main) "Suggesting setting a default option to help workaround a issue todo with idle connections on 'home routers'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134175
<ubotu> New bug: #134176 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  window title fonts small with compiz normal effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134176
<ubotu> New bug: #134177 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-panels remain visible in full-screen mode in gqview with compiz normal effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134177
<ubotu> New bug: #134178 in ubiquity (main) "[gutsy]  ubiquity crashes with InstallStepError: LanguageApply failed with error 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134178
<ubotu> New bug: #134180 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X does not start after 8/22 fglrx update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134180
<ubotu> New bug: #134182 in 915resolution (universe) "Have big problem with Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134182
<ubotu> New bug: #134183 in xubuntu-artwork (main) "xubuntu splash screen progress bar doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134183
<ubotu> New bug: #134185 in Ubuntu "crash with re-install of 7.04 over 6.0.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134185
<ubotu> New bug: #134186 in kcheckgmail (universe) "kcheckgmail crash when is closed during mail checking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134186
<ubotu> New bug: #134187 in kde-systemsettings (main) "System Settings sometimes crash in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134187
<ubotu> New bug: #134193 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "ipw3945 doesn't work after gutsy update (2.6.22-10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134193
<ubotu> New bug: #134195 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "(Gusty) kmediafactory does not install in main menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134195
<ubotu> New bug: #134156 in gnome-power-manager (main) "battery state not updated after wake up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134156
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #134197 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop 0.15 Released - Please Package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134197
<ubotu> New bug: #134196 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  no more audio after update kernel 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134196
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> heya thekorn!
<dholbach> looks like it's time for THE MOVE soon ;-)
<dholbach> py-lp-bugs is broken already :)
<dholbach> but ... no pressure :)
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<thekorn> ok, will do some quick tests, to make sure nothing changed
<dholbach> take your time
<dholbach> I'll review your changes again
<ubotu> New bug: #134199 in ubuntu "ADSL network de-configures almost every time on shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134199
<ubotu> New bug: #134200 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "snd_hda_intel being in lum: Audio problems with D620" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134200
<dholbach> thekorn: we might have to add something to debian/copyright about the LateBindingProperty class
<thekorn> do we also need license things at the top of the files?
<dholbach> not necessarily
<dholbach> but if you want to, ...
<thekorn> no
<ubotu> New bug: #134201 in ubuntu "apt.conf examles should include caching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134201
<ubotu> New bug: #134202 in ubuntu "hda-intel problem since kernel 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134202
<dholbach> I'm quite happy with the changes, althought the recent reporter change seems to be missing - or did I overlook it?
<dholbach> if it's missing, no problem - we shouldn't get blocked on that, we break the world anyway
<dholbach> and it's easy enough to add things
<thekorn> dholbach: reporter changes?
<dholbach> you can query based on the bug reporter
<ubotu> New bug: #134203 in ubuntu "7.04 installs on SATA, but won't boot on DG965OT mobo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134203
<thekorn> hmm, you mean the --reporter option to bughelper? this should be there
<dholbach> ah ok good
<dholbach> I overlooked it then
<thekorn> ok, all tests worked fine, will now merge GSoc.STAGING into GSoC branch
<dholbach> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #134204 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel oops on dual core notebook during suspend/resume, one core left working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134204
<ubotu> New bug: #134205 in bacula (universe) "2.2.0 released" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134205
<thekorn> bah, 'Text conflict in launchpadbugs/html_bug.py'
<dholbach> :-/
<thekorn> one change in launchpad: more oops than before :( IMHO
<ubotu> New bug: #134206 in ubuntu "alsa hda-intel not working anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134206
<ubotu> New bug: #134207 in warzone2100 (universe) "wrong dependencies in warzone2100 ?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134207
<thekorn> dholbach: merged py-lp-bugs GSoC branch pushed, should work with lp 1.1.8 now
<ubotu> New bug: #134208 in tor (universe) "/etc/init.d/tor doesn't use log_daemon_msg/log_end_msg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134208
<ubotu> New bug: #134209 in privoxy (universe) "/etc/init.d/privoxy doesn't use log_daemon_msg/log_end_msg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134209
<ubotu> New bug: #134210 in openvpn (universe) "/etc/init.d/openvpn doesn't use log_daemon_msg/log_end_msg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134210
<ubotu> New bug: #134212 in gsynaptics (universe) "[Gutsy]  gsynaptics no icon (dup-of: 133408)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134212
<ubotu> New bug: #134213 in slocate (main) "double free or corruption detected by glibc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134213
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll look into the packaging now - seems that we have to wait for tribe 5 freeze to end anyway
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we can make use of the bughelper-dev PPA for that - to try and see if it works ok
<thekorn> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #134214 in ubuntu "no sound alert on new mail in evolution in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134214
<norsetto> dholbach: morning :-)
<dholbach> hey norsetto
<norsetto> dholbach: was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Debian/. Seems quite obsolete (I mean, all the references to warty)?
<dholbach> norsetto: it should be updated, yes
<norsetto> dholbach: would you know any reference I can use to update it?
<dholbach> norsetto: not at the moment; I'd need to look at it myself again too
<norsetto> dholbach: okki dokki, let me know if there is anything else I can help with
<dholbach> if you want to update paragraphs on the page, that's fine with me - if you want me to review later -- I can do that
<dholbach> seems I need to a few more changes
<ubotu> New bug: #134215 in uswsusp (main) "No splash screen for hibernate / resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134215
<ubotu> New bug: #134216 in qgis (universe) "QGis cannot be installed in gutsy gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134216
<dholbach> thekorn: I get a compilation error: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/compile.error
<norsetto> dholbach: btw, since you mentioned it to me 3 days ago, I tried to access the PPA but I'm stuck waiting to be approved in the launchpad beta team. Is there no way to accelerate this?
<dholbach> norsetto: just ask in #launchpad - I'm sure somebody will do it, if you ask them
<norsetto> dholbach: ok, will do...
<ubotu> New bug: #134217 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound level far too low since today's Gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134217
<thekorn> dholbach: strange error
<dholbach> thekorn: there was another one because of python2.4 -> python2.5
<dholbach> but I ommitted it by not byte compiling for 2.4
<thekorn> this seems to be a merge conflict '<<<<TREE'
<thekorn> it did not happen to me
<thekorn> dholbach: we have an other serious problem:
<thekorn> they changed the notation of upstream products,
<dholbach> thekorn: aha? what did you mean?
<thekorn> it is not bughelper (upstream) anymore but they are using the product name now
<thekorn> like in
<thekorn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bughelper/+bug/88521
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88521 in bughelper "selectively pulling attachments by name" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<thekorn> in the Info/Task overview
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> maybe best to parse the link there
<dholbach> but still :-(((
<ubotu> New bug: #134218 in gnash (universe) "package mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso novo script pre-removal retornou erro do status de sada 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134218
<thekorn> yup, that was also my idea,
<thekorn> ok, need a small break, will work on this issue soon
<dholbach> thekorn: excellent - thanks a lot
<dholbach> take your time
<ubotu> New bug: #134170 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 92502)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134170
<ubotu> New bug: #134219 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Simultaneous speaker and headphone sound since yesterday [Dell XPS M1710] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134219
<ubotu> New bug: #134221 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound on MacBook (Intel HDA) with 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134221
<ubotu> New bug: #134222 in linux-kernel-headers (main) "linux-kernel-header has files with size 0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134222
<ubotu> New bug: #134224 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134224
<ubotu> New bug: #134225 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "no usplash on live CD boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134225
<coNP> I hate the new LP bug behaviour
<ubotu> New bug: #134226 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  no audio in kernel 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134226
<ubotu> New bug: #134227 in casper (main) "restricted-manager still has autostart file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134227
<ubotu> New bug: #134228 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 4 Live CD cannot boot: Xorg fatal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134228
<ubotu> New bug: #134229 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Please update gnome-phone-manager to 0.10" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134229
<ubotu> New bug: #134231 in ubuntu "Update Manager unable to install 2 new updates." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134231
<ubotu> New bug: #134232 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "The JRE could not be found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134232
<ubotu> New bug: #134233 in ontv (universe) "[UVFe]  Please update ontv to 2.8.0" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134233
<ubotu> New bug: #134234 in compiz (main) "bouncing windows effect for raise/lower" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134234
<ubotu> New bug: #134235 in manpages-es (universe) "Spanish manpages with wrong encoding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134235
<ubotu> New bug: #134236 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22-10 breaks sound on lenovo c200 (regression from 2.6.22-9)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134236
<ubotu> New bug: #134237 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No display after selecting 'Start or Install' or 'CD Check'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134237
<ubotu> New bug: #134238 in uswsusp (universe) "Please re-enable build of s2ram binary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134238
<ubotu> New bug: #134239 in openoffice.org (main) "spelling check dialogue has spurious extra "s"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134239
<ubotu> New bug: #134241 in banshee (universe) "Banshee discovers the music share in the local network but doesn't connect to it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134241
<ubotu> New bug: #134244 in launchpad-integration (main) "translate this application should open new window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134244
<ubotu> New bug: #134245 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  restricted driver namager claims 2 nvidia drivers in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134245
<ubotu> New bug: #134246 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Ampache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134246
<ubotu> New bug: #134247 in compiz (main) "[Enhancement]  upgrading compiz to version 0.5.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134247
<ubotu> New bug: #134248 in ubuntu "window video format bad playback, possibly other formats also" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134248
<Hobbsee> Bug 125018
<ubotu> Bug 125018 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125018 is private
<ogra> :P
<ubotu> New bug: #134249 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "model=XXX insmod option doesn't work for snd-hda-intel as of 2.6.22-10.23" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134249
<Hobbsee> how useful.
<Hobbsee> hi ogra!
<ogra> heys
<Hobbsee> ogra: i would have thought -release might be able to see that, or something.
<ogra> -s
<ogra> is ubotu -release ?
<Hobbsee> no
<ogra> ;)
<Hobbsee> but i am, and i still cant see it
<ogra> i cant either
<maini10> Hello, I'm triaging bug 121379. I have forwarded this backtrace to KDE upstream over 4 weeks ago as comment in a closed bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121379 in kdebase "Konqueror Crashed upon KDE session startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121379
<maini10> Why hasn't status of KDE bug changed in this time?
<maini10> Backtrace misses the first frame and reporter don't reply: what is the right action with this? Thanks
<Hobbsee> maini10: because the kde bug is still marked invalid
<maini10> But, in your opinion doesn't new backtrace advice to reopen it?
<Hobbsee> not if it doesnt actually follow http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports no
<ubotu> New bug: #134250 in oem-config (main) "[Tribe5]  Ready to install "advanced" button do nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134250
<Hobbsee> maini10: it needs to actually include a decent description
<maini10> Reporter didn't reply and actually I'm unable to reproduce this issue
<Hobbsee> maini10: then mark ti as invalid, and ask them to reopen if they encounter it again.
<maini10> Hobbsee: Ok, thanks for your help
<Hobbsee> no problem
<polopolo> Hello, does someone knows ubiquity (the install program of ubuntu) works with oem-config?
<ubotu> New bug: #134251 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sound broke after snd-hda-intel was disabled in new kernel (GUTSY)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134251
<ubotu> New bug: #134254 in oem-config (main) "[Tribe5]  Crash on "Ready to install" go backward" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134254
<polopolo> Who is responsible for ubiqity bugs?
<ogra> the ubuntu installer team
<ogra> clicking on "bug contacts" on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity shows such things ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #134252 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "alsa mixer channels missing after upgrade to linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic with Intel 82801G HDA chip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134252
<polopolo> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #134257 in firefox (main) "Cannot "Go to the address in the Location Bar"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134257
<polopolo> on bug #134254 should I make a backtrack or not?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134254 in oem-config "[Tribe5]  Crash on "Ready to install" go backward" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134254
<polopolo> ?
<polopolo> nobody knows?
<polopolo> ok
<seb128> polopolo: looking
<polopolo> o
<polopolo> k
<seb128> polopolo: that would probably be a nice extra informations to add to the bug
<polopolo> ok, I post instructions
<seb128> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #134259 in evince (main) "evince only displays garbage if the sound card is missing / not configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134259
<ubotu> New bug: #134261 in matchbox-keyboard (universe) "Lack of feedback on hitting keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134261
<ubotu> New bug: #134264 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134264
<polopolo> I tryed gdb, but where is the T.XT?
<ubotu> New bug: #134266 in ubuntu "sugarcrm in dapper-commercial is old" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134266
<ubotu> New bug: #134267 in network-manager-applet (main) "[Tribe5]  Need to de-activated and re-activated to work right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134267
<polopolo> hello all?
<ubotu> New bug: #134265 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager notification but no useable drivers, no explanation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134265
<polopolo> nevermind
<polopolo> I already solved it
<ubotu> New bug: #134268 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with TypeError in description() (dup-of: 133218)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134268
<seb128> polopolo: for python program no need of gdb usually ;)
<polopolo> So no need for using GDB in ubiquity?
<polopolo> ?
<ogra> no
<ogra> at least if you debug python code
<ubotu> New bug: #134270 in openoffice.org (main) "there is something error on the top of open office applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134270
<ogra> python throws out its own traceback if something breaks ...
<polopolo> so I must not use GDB, and now send the bug to the makers?
<ubotu> New bug: #134274 in apache2 (main) "Unexplained random HTTP connection failures in hardware load-balanced web-server farms" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134274
<ubotu> New bug: #134271 in totem (main) "mpeg-1 playback does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134271
<ubotu> New bug: #134272 in totem (main) "theora playback does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134272
<polopolo> or use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity and then send to the maker?
<ubotu> New bug: #132697 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132697
<ubotu> New bug: #134276 in openoffice.org (main) "OOO crashes opening this doc file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134276
<ubotu> New bug: #134277 in python-scipy (universe) "Error in linalg.svd for large matrix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134277
<ubotu> New bug: #134279 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  OpenVIP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134279
<thekorn> dholbach: I think I fixed the issues with the name of uptream products in the current revision of the GSoC branch
<dholbach> thekorn: woah cool
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll take a look later on
<thekorn> thanks
<xxxxx1> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey xxxxx1
<ubotu> New bug: #134280 in firefox (main) "Firefox stores editable documents in /tmp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134280
<ubotu> New bug: #134282 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency - Incorrect Display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134282
<ubotu> New bug: #134283 in firefox (main) "attachments crash firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134283
<wousser> will anyone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/67141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67141 in ubuntu "GREP_OPTION can break system scripts" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<wousser> whether its a security issue or not
<dholbach> thekorn: packages of py-lp-bugs and bughelper uploaded to bughelper-dev ppa
<dholbach> let's play with them a bit, before we upload to the archive
<ubotu> New bug: #134288 in gnome-menus (main) "[Tribe5]  Multiple copies of dame entry translated or no" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134288
<dholbach> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/+archive
<ubotu> New bug: #134285 in ubuntu "(046d:0850) QuickCam Web doesn't work in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134285
<dholbach> once they're built, packages should be here:    deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<dholbach> oh, I get some failures
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/failures
<ubotu> New bug: #134289 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  exiting compiz locks X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134289
<thekorn> hmm, these 'NameError: global name 'Error' is not defined' are strange,
<thekorn> the last error is because remote bugs can have an unknown status
<ubotu> New bug: #134292 in totem (main) "totem cannot play audio ogg from examples" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134292
<ubotu> New bug: #134293 in rhythmbox (main) "open with rhythmbox is confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134293
<thekorn> the first one is because there are no erros in libqt-perl
<thekorn> try to fix these issues now
<polopolo> !blablabla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blablabla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<polopolo> Sorry all, just neede dthe link
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:bdmurray] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #134295 in kopete (main) "kopete history plugin doesnt work yet enabled by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134295
<pbor> sorry if this is a kind of a FAQ, but is it normal that bugs are left to status incomplete after the required information has been provided or will they get out of the radar and I shall try to poke someone to confirm my bug?
<norsetto> pbor: what bug?
<Pici> pbor: I actually just asked that question yesterday
<pbor> norsetto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/133662
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133662 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gutsy tribe 4]  sony-acpi not loaded on sony vaio" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<pbor> but I am interested in the generic answer to my question as well :)
<ubotu> New bug: #134297 in bluetooth-alsa (universe) "Does bluetooth-alsa work in Ubuntu?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134297
<ubotu> New bug: #134298 in tin (universe) "Tin crashes trying writing a posting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134298
<Pici> pbor: I put the bug back to new status so it gets looked at.
<wousser> pbor: if you added the information you can change the bug status to new
<pbor> Pici: thanks
<seb128> pbor: usual workload issue
<seb128> pbor: feel free to reopen if you provide informations (like you do with NEEDINFO bugs on bugzilla)
<pbor> wousser: mmm, I looked around and could not find where... on the other hand it would not be the first time I could not find stuff to change in LP :)
* pbor is spoiled by bugzilla.gnome.org :)
<ubotu> New bug: #134300 in kdepim (main) "kontact crashes if basket is installed on kubunt gutsy 64bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134300
<wousser> pbor: if you click on 'incomplete' there's a menu where you can change the status
<pbor> oh
* pbor blushes
<seb128> pbor: the new interface today should be better, you have some widget displayed
<seb128> to show that you can click on the status, etc to expand the settings area
<seb128> does it work for you?
<pbor> seb128: I looked a couple of days ago and it was not obvious at all how to change... the menu now looks reasonable
<pbor> seems to work
<seb128> good
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, two of your three problems are solved in the latest GSoC branch, will have a look at this missing 'Error' thing in a bit,
<thekorn> have to update my gutsy chroot first
<dholbach> thekorn: you rock
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll check it out in a bit
<huats> norsetto: I am back :-)
<huats> norsetto: I am not able to create a pbuilder because of size mismatch pb...
<norsetto> huats: size mismatch?
<huats> norsetto: size mismatch of many .deb that the pbuilder want to download
<norsetto> huats: you mean after you give a command "pbuilder create"?
<huats> norsetto: yep
<norsetto> huats: it shouldn't do that
<norsetto> huats: you specified a mirror?
<huats> yep
<norsetto> huats: what repository is using?
<huats> norsetto: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
* norsetto checks
<huats> norsetto: Can you also give me an example of an debian/install file ?
<norsetto> huats: and if you use apt-get everything is ok with http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu?
<huats> norsetto: yes
<norsetto> huats: can you try with archive.ubuntu.com?
<norsetto> huats: make sure also that distribution is gutsy
<huats> norsetto: I though that to create a pbuilder env I have to first create a feisty one
<huats> ...
<Hobbsee> huats: you dont.  building a gutsy pbuilder from scratch wont fall voer now
<Hobbsee> huats: although ti does for the first while of development
<huats> norsetto: no script /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy
<norsetto> huats: yes, just manually add it (see how the feisty one is done)
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm running the bughelper-cron script at the moment with your last fix and it looks good - just bug number three I mentioned to you already
<Hobbsee> huats: or just grab the gutsy debootstrap source, and move the script from there
<Hobbsee> it appears to have some changes
<Hobbsee> OTOH...
<Hobbsee> huats: wget http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/gutsy and move it to /u/l/d/s/.
<huats> Hobbsee: ok thanks
<norsetto> huats: here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8850519/gnome-mplayer_0.4.7-0ubuntu1.diff.gz is an example of a debian/install
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, cool
<thekorn> dholbach: I'm just pushing the fix for the third error
<norsetto> hobbsee: last time I created a gutsy pbuilder in feisty I seem to remember I had to download something from the gutsy repository ?
<dholbach> thekorn: you're amazing
<Hobbsee> norsetto: yes, debootstrap
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ie, which contains the above script
* Hobbsee just scp'd the gutsy version
<huats> norsetto: ok thanks
<norsetto> Hobbsee: right
<huats> Hobbsee: thanks too
<Hobbsee> no problem
<huats> Hobbsee: it is the debootstrap  script ? because it fails ....
<huats> Hobbsee: is it the same usage than the one I was doing with the /u/l/d/s/feisty ?
<Hobbsee> huats: it should be.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> !doesn't work | huats
<ubotu> huats: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<norsetto> heck, its my picture :-(
<dholbach> thekorn: to api.changes.gsoc?
<ScottK> huats: What debootstrap version do you have?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i scp'd the current gutsy version of the gutsy script
<huats> ScottK: 0.3.3.2ubuntu3
<huats> Hobbsee: I am sure the pb is on my side, not the file of sent me...
<Hobbsee> huats: yes, but you havent said what faisl, or why it fails.
<Hobbsee> huats: and RAOF nicked my psychic pony.
<thekorn> dholbach: oh, no to the bughelper branch
<dholbach> oh ok
<thekorn> it was a typo in bughelper/bugnumbers
<ScottK> huats: That version is known not to work for Gutsy chroots
<ScottK> huats: Are you on Feisty or Gutsy.
<huats> Hobbsee: pbuilder: debooststrap failed -> Aborting with an error
<dholbach> thekorn: new_py_lp_bugs?
<thekorn> bughelper-server
<huats> ScottK: feisty
<ScottK> huats: Enable the feisty-backports repository and update debchroot from there.
<dholbach> thekorn: I did not use the bughelper-server branch before
<Hobbsee> huats: usually says higher than that
<ScottK> huats: Or get the .deb from LP https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/1.0.1~feisty1
<thekorn> dholbach: oha, sorry i diid not mention it, I merged  the new_py_lp branch into bughelper-server
<dholbach> thekorn: ok
<huats> Hobbsee: there is nothing else...
<ubotu> New bug: #134302 in knetworkmanager (main) "keyboard accessibility problem with knetworkmanager error dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134302
<huats> ScottK:Indeed it seems to resolve that pb
<huats> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<thekorn> dholbach: the bughelper-server branch includes the -server script and uses the new API,
<thekorn> so I think this should be the new 0.2 branch
<dholbach> shouldn't we merge this into main?
<huats> Hobbsee: there no error right now with the new debooststrap
<Hobbsee> right, ok
<dholbach> thekorn: looks good up until now
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll test it a bit, then upload to PPA
<dholbach> thekorn: we have to wait for tribe freeze to end anyway
<dholbach> thekorn: it looks very good - thanks a lot
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> everybody hug thekorn!
<ubotu> New bug: #134303 in sudo (main) "sudo fails to authenticate user with pam_ldap based group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134303
<ubotu> New bug: #39061 in sudo (main) "visudo will open existing sudoers.tmp" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39061
<ubotu> New bug: #134304 in epiphany-browser (main) "Highlighting a suggestion with the keyboard changes the URL entry in Epiphany; breaks Smart Bookmarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134304
<dholbach> thekorn: no explosions up until now :)
<thekorn> yuhu
<ubotu> New bug: #134305 in ubuntu "Volume distorts when on 100%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134305
<ubotu> New bug: #134306 in tracker (main) "gnome-search-tool needs integration with indexer (tracker, beagle)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134306
<norsetto> huats: yes
<huats> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> huats: de rein
<huats> norsetto: I didn't want to pollute everyone with my trivial questions, that is why I sent you an email....
<norsetto> huats: s/rein/rien
<huats> norsetto: you should speak in french :-)
<norsetto> huats: je ne le parle pas ;-)
<ScottK> huats: Lots of people read and learn here.  When you take stuff off channel, you take away that chance.
<huats> ScottK: ok, sorry I didn't want to...
<ubotu> New bug: #134307 in gnunet-qt (main) "gnunet qt does not start : Failed to run /usr//bin/gnunet-setup " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134307
<ScottK> That and norsetto doesn't know everything.  Someone else here may better answer your question.
<mathiaz> about bug 134274
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134274 in apache2 "Unexplained random HTTP connection failures in hardware load-balanced web-server farms" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134274
* norsetto might not know everything but somebody sure seems to know it
<mathiaz> this is not a real bug, but rather a warkaround a specific situation
<mathiaz> how should this be handled ?
<ScottK> mathiaz: Maybe assign to ubuntu-doc?
<mathiaz> ScottK: I'm not sure about it...
* ScottK neither.
<mathiaz> basically it should go in a kind of knowledge base.
<ubotu> New bug: #134308 in emacs22 (main) "python-mode does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134308
<mathiaz> may be I can set the status to wishlist
<ScottK> mathiaz: What is he wishing for?
<mathiaz> and improve the description, so that people can find the bug
<ScottK> 124308 is a bug btw?
<ScottK> dupe rather
<mathiaz> bug 124308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124308 in njam "No .desktop file for njam" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124308
<ScottK> arghh
* ScottK meant bug 134308.  The one that just went by.  Sorry.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134308 in emacs22 "python-mode does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134308
<mathiaz> for bug 134274
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134274 in apache2 "Unexplained random HTTP connection failures in hardware load-balanced web-server farms" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134274
<ScottK> No.
<mathiaz> it's just a specific issue with the juniper networks
<ScottK> Typo on my part.
<mathiaz> with the juniper loadbalancer.
<ScottK> Someone who is bugsquadding should find the original and dupe it.
<ScottK> Right
<ScottK> It's either invalid or documentation IMO.
<mathiaz> We won'T change the default configuration.
<mathiaz> well it'd be documentation then
<mathiaz> I don't think it's invalid.
<ScottK> It's not an Apache bug.
<ScottK> As you say.
<mathiaz> Well. it's the interaction between apache and the loadbalancer
<ScottK> Yes and the loadbalance isn't doing the protocol right.
<mathiaz> the suggested fix is the change an option in the Apache configuration.
<ogra> mathiaz, it was filed by IntuitiveNipple btw ...
<ogra> (who is here)
<ScottK> Worth noting in docs, I agree, but definitely not a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #134311 in hal (main) "hald-addon-hid-ups eats memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134311
<ubotu> New bug: #132528 in restricted-manager "Restricted Manager broken in Gutsy (dup-of: 133218)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132528
<ubotu> New bug: #134313 in xpdf (universe) "pdfimages produces inverted image for black & white image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134313
<polopolo> can someone please edit the importance on bug #134279
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134279 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  OpenVIP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134279
* ScottK does
<ScottK> polopolo: Done
<ubotu> New bug: #134314 in lm-sensors (main) "pwmconfig claims it can't find pwm-capable sensor modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134314
<ubotu> New bug: #134315 in apt-mirror (universe) "clean.sh not executable by default [apt-mirror] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134315
<wousser> will anyone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/67141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67141 in ubuntu "GREP_OPTION can break system scripts" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<wousser> whether its a security issue or not
<FFForever2> i was just wondering if this is a bug (it has happened to me on more then one laptop...), i am running ubuntu 7.04 and when i use my volume buttons to lower the volume all the way the system treats it as mute...., but then i try to raise the volume through the volume up button it does not work........., so i have to raise it up in the volume app on my taskbar first before i can use my volume keys again
<ScottK> wousser: Why might it be a security issue?
<wousser> please see the last comment
<ubotu> New bug: #134316 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Mozilla-thunderbird crashes when clicking on "Account Settings"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134316
<ScottK> wousser: Same question.  That's just a generic statement.
<pedro_> FFForever2: probably this one ?  bug 34947
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34947 in gnome-media "Volume Control  slider doesn't update" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34947
<wousser> ScottK: well.. if distro policies are part of the security
<FFForever2> not quiet the same because it only happens on the keys if i move it up in the applet all is good again
<ScottK> wousser: I'd ask the commenter what they meant by that.
<bdmurray> I'm not clear on where they are setting GREP_OPTION
<bdmurray> pedro_: speaking of volume control my laptop multimedia keys are now adjusting headphone volume instead of speaker volume
<FFForever2> so should i make a new bug report pedro_?
<pedro_> FFForever2: let's search for one similar first
<FFForever2> ive searched to no end (lol)
<pedro_> bdmurray: weird...
<bdmurray> pedro_: It is probably a kernel bug if you haven't heard of something like that
<pedro_> no i havent before
<wousser> bdmurray: i don't know, i guess in the scripts itself which makes it an invalid bug? or he export GREP_OPTION
<bdmurray> wousser: right, I think he would have to set that option for the root user for init scripts to be affected
<pedro_> FFForever2: is there any change you can test your bug with gutsy?
<FFForever2> it is still downloading tribe 4 :)
<FFForever2> i am like 85% done downloading it
<pedro_> FFForever2: awesome!, do the test with it first
<wousser> ScottK, bdmurray: I'll ask that, thanks
<polopolo> Does openoffice.org have a bug system, or must I use the forum?
<bdmurray> polopolo: I think there is a bug tracking system if that is what you mean.
<polopolo> yes, but where?
<bdmurray> http://qa.openoffice.org/ooQAReloaded/ooQA-ReportBugs.html
<polopolo> aha
<bdmurray> somewhere from there
<polopolo> thank you
<polopolo> I gonna register
<bdmurray> polopolo: Are you forwarding a bug?
<polopolo> yes
<andre__> http://qa.openoffice.org/issue_handling/project_issues.html
<bdmurray> What bug?
<polopolo> uuhhm
<polopolo> #134276
<polopolo> bug #134276
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134276 in openoffice.org "OOO crashes opening this doc file" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134276
<bdmurray> Before forwarding it would be good to test it with gutsy
<polopolo> So I must install gutsy and test?
<ScottK> I'll test it.
<polopolo> ok, but if i forward a bug, I must test it in virtualbox with gusty?
<polopolo> ?
<ScottK> I'd ask bdmurray.
<polopolo> and?
<bdmurray> For the bug to be forwarded it should be test with the upstream version of the package - depending on the upstream
<polopolo> ok, good to knwo
<polopolo> I gonna install virtualbox and download tribe5
<bdmurray> polopolo: Our openoffice.org package is pretty divergent from upstream too, so it would be best to determine if it is an issue with the ubuntu package or not.
<polopolo> but how?
<ScottK> It crashed for me.  Let me see if I can narrow it down.
<bdmurray> calc: Can you lend some insight into forwarding ooo bugs?
<polopolo> ow
<polopolo> tribe 5 releses today, so I download tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #134317 in ubuntu "Samsung X20 suspends again after resume when using FN+ESC-Keykombo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134317
<polopolo> or can i upgrade my system to tribe 5?
<bdmurray> you could but it isn't recommended for day to day use - stuff can still break
<polopolo> you're right
<polopolo> :P
<ubotu> New bug: #134318 in ubuntu "writer doesn't alert if saving on /tmp dir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134318
<ubotu> New bug: #134321 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager-kde crashed with TypeError in description() (dup-of: 133218)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134321
<ubotu> New bug: #134323 in revelation (universe) "Can't save file" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134323
<bdmurray> I keep clicking on the wrong thing in bug reports. :(
<polopolo> bdmurray, how can I do what you said?
<polopolo> <bdmurray> polopolo: Our openoffice.org package is pretty divergent from upstream too, so it would be best to determine if it is an issue with the ubuntu package or not.
<bdmurray> polopolo: test the one from openoffice.org itself?
<polopolo> install the real one on my system?
<polopolo> is that you mean?
<bdmurray> polopolo: yes, but it can interfere with your exisiting openoffice install so with one system this is challenging
<ubotu> New bug: #134324 in pan (main) "pan's description in Add/Remove Applications... should mention nzb support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134324
<polopolo> So I must install a small linux distro, that haves nothing, only a small window program and the kernel?
<bdmurray> polopolo: There are a lot of different ways to do it depending on your computing environment.
<polopolo> :(
<polopolo> on a virtual compter, uninstall openoffice.org with synaptic, and then install the one on the website?
<polopolo> is that a idea i must do with all software bdmurray?
<ubotu> New bug: #134325 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Next O.S. Level Kills Present O.S." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134325
<bdmurray> polopolo: no, not with all software.
<polopolo> only the software that does not effect the system (like openoffice.org) ?
<bdmurray> polopolo: It really depends on the package.  Is it primarily developed by Ubuntu or somone else?
<polopolo> openoffice by someone else ;)
<bdmurray> It would also be ideal if we checked to see if the original piece of software has the bug too.  That way we can help improve the original piece of software.
<polopolo> But what if it only on ubuntu?
<bdmurray> Then that information is useful for Ubuntu's openoffice.org team.
<polopolo> okey
<bdmurray> Am I explaining this well?
<polopolo> I understand
<polopolo> good for someone with a age like me :P
<polopolo> I mean that
<polopolo> I have a very young age
<ubotu> New bug: #134326 in ubuntu "LiveCD does not load in Windows 98 PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134326
<bdmurray> Admittedly, openoffice.org is a tough software package to work on.
<ubotu> New bug: #134327 in scummvm (universe) "scummvm doesn't have menu icon in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134327
<ubotu> New bug: #134328 in bzflag (universe) "bzflag has no icon in K menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134328
<polopolo> hmmmm, strange
<polopolo> I new ubuntu install solves the .doc problem on bug #134276
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134276 in openoffice.org "OOO crashes opening this doc file" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134276
<ubotu> New bug: #134329 in freedroid (universe) "freedroid not installed into K menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134329
<ubotu> New bug: #134330 in ubuntu "Ubuntu download mirror (ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu) does not work" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134330
<ubotu> New bug: #134331 in gdebi (main) "gdebi should search for .debs in current folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134331
<ubotu> New bug: #134334 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso crashes when I have full disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134334
<ubotu> New bug: #134336 in tasks (universe) "Please sponsor tasks upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134336
<calc> bdmurray:  bug #134276 works in ubuntu gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134276 in openoffice.org "OOO crashes opening this doc file" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134276
<calc> bdmurray: or should i think
<bdmurray> calc: Hey there, I was interested in the best way to test openoffice.org bugs.
<ScottK> calc: It crashed on Gutsy for me
<calc> ScottK: hmm, oh crap i have icedtea debs installed
<calc> ScottK: that might be the reason
<calc> bdmurray: before it is forwarded upstream it has to be tested on the upstream version, so have to install that one and see if it works or not
<ubotu> New bug: #134338 in ubuntu "Feature Request: Sound in HDA-Intel only with the version 1.0.14a from CVS (2007/08/15)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134338
<calc> bdmurray: some of the bugs are due to use using gij instead of sun java to compile the code, maybe in this case
<calc> since icedtea seems to work that might be the case for this bug
<calc> also in this particular case the person who was forwarding it upstream couldn't even reproduce the crash on his system, which is helpful to be reproducible before sending it upstream
<calc> or at least the bug seems to indicate he wasn't able to reproduce it
<bdmurray> calc: and is that the upstream windows version or the upstream linux version?
<calc> bdmurray: upstream linux version
<ScottK> calc: Crashes for me  every time.
<calc> ScottK: if you haven't tested with the upstream linux version its very likely its due to ubuntu compiling it with gij
<calc> i can't reproduce the crash with my icedtea compiled debs
<ubotu> New bug: #134339 in stardict (universe) "Please sponsor stardict upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134339
<ubotu> New bug: #134340 in synaptic (main) "A filter for "top" packages in Synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134340
<calc> btw for anyone that doesn't know icedtea is the openjdk modified to only include free bits
<calc> its not in the archive yet since it still needs to be worked on a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<bdmurray> calc: and the upstream linux version is only available for 32 bit still right?
<ubotu> New bug: #134341 in beagle (main) "beagle ftbfs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134341
<ubotu> New bug: #134342 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Themeampache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134342
<calc> bdmurray: i believe so yes
<wousser> bdmurray, ScottK: i got a reply to your questions, will you please see bug #67141 and tell against which package it must be filled?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67141 in ubuntu "GREP_OPTION can break system scripts" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67141
<ubotu> New bug: #134343 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  GDM logout hangs if Power Manager is disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134343
<ubotu> New bug: #134344 in ubuntu "Feature Request: wifi driver rt73 (Ralink device) in Gutsy runs only with the rt73-cvs-2007072709 version from CVS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134344
<ScottK> wousser: I'd say not a security issue and package is grep.
<wousser> ScottK: oke
<bdmurray> wousser: the security team considers bugs that cross privelege boundaries or cause the loss of data / privacy as security bugs
<wousser> bdmurray: oke, i will remember that
<ubotu> New bug: #134346 in traceroute (main) "Please sync traceroute (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134346
<ubotu> New bug: #134347 in pidgin (main) "pidgin doesn't shutdown gracefully" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134347
<ubotu> New bug: #134350 in balsa (universe) "balsa - insertion point for reply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134350
<ubotu> New bug: #134351 in ubuntu "Sigmatel STAC9200 No Sound/Audio Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134351
<cbovy> hi all, beagle is not working with evolution-sharp at this moment in Gutsy. there seems to be a fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/beagle/+bug/128804  Who is able to do a recompile with mentioned patch?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128804 in beagle "beagled crashes" [Medium,Triaged] 
<ubotu> New bug: #134352 in gedit (main) "gedit slow on long lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134352
<ubotu> New bug: #134353 in gnome-terminal (main) "C compiler cannot create executables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134353
<ubotu> New bug: #134354 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "/etc/ldap.conf removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134354
<pedro_> what's the name of the applet that shows the battery status in kde?
<ubotu> New bug: #134356 in ubuntu "BCM4318 is recognized but not connecting." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134356
<ScottK> pedro_: probably kde-guidance or something similar.
<bdmurray> pedro_: kde-guidance I think
<pedro_> k thanks guys
<bdmurray> ScottK: jinx you owe me a beer. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #134358 in hexter (universe) "Please merge hexter (0.6.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134358
<ubotu> New bug: #134359 in rpy (universe) "version mismatch between gutsy GNU R packages and python-rpy package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134359
<ubotu> New bug: #134360 in evolution (main) "crash when changing image alignment in signature" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134360
<Kmos> when some bug got fix released, but it has an watch on debian not fixed, i can remove it ?
<Kmos> if the ubuntu one is fix released ?
<Kmos> bug 131372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131372 in yappy "FTBFS in gutsy" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131372
<ubotu> New bug: #134361 in ubuntu "Could you update Transmission please?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134361
<ubotu> New bug: #134367 in gtkguitune (universe) "Missing menu entry for gtkguitune" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134367
<ubotu> New bug: #134366 in pidgin (main) "[Gutsy]  Pidgin freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134366
<ubotu> New bug: #134368 in banshee (universe) "[gutsy]  banshe makes "$HOME directory in users home directory on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134368
<ubotu> New bug: #134370 in totem (main) "Video dosen't play correctly in Totem" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134370
<ubotu> New bug: #134371 in rhythmbox (main) "This is a bug in Rhythmbox or GStreamer." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134371
<ubotu> New bug: #134373 in ubuntu "Google Earth Overlay Map Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134373
<ubotu> New bug: #134374 in ubuntu "system lockup after entering password in gksudo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134374
<ubotu> New bug: #134375 in evince (main) "Evince Document Viewer " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134375
<ubotu> New bug: #134378 in ubuntu "Feature Request: Provide a single configuration file for user settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134378
<ubotu> New bug: #134379 in ubuntu "Mouse speeds settings flip-flopped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134379
<ubotu> New bug: #134381 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter crashes when event list is too long" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134381
<ubotu> New bug: #134382 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no sound output for NVidia MCP51 HDA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134382
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-24
<ubotu> New bug: #134384 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql reports debian etch distribution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134384
<ubotu> New bug: #134385 in kopete (main) "Kopete Now Listening plugin doesn't support XMMS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134385
<ubotu> New bug: #134386 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134386
<rbs-tito> Guys, I've just found an insane bug
<rbs-tito> If you hover over the username field on the GDM login screen it says "Answer questions here and press f10 when done"
<rbs-tito> Whoops, already been found. Shame, I though I was on to something huge
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: maybe the next one. ;)
<rbs-tito> I feel disheartened
<toutouff> rbs-tito, is it true ?
<toutouff> O_o
<rbs-tito> toutouff: Uh...yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #134387 in adept (main) "Adept Manager Handbook missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134387
<ubotu> New bug: #134388 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134388
<ubotu> New bug: #134078 in firefox (main) "ISAPI plug-in Error Message:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134078
<ubotu> New bug: #134390 in restricted-manager (restricted) "gutsy restricted-manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134390
<ubotu> New bug: #134391 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5: Backlight does not come back on after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134391
<ubotu> New bug: #134392 in ubuntu "doesn't work for low-res monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134392
<ubotu> New bug: #134395 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[gutsy]  corrupt textures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134395
<ubotu> New bug: #134396 in ubuntu "Flaky firewire disk Fails Feisty but Does Dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134396
<RAOF> Isn't the debootstrap in feisty-updates sufficient?
<RAOF> Whoops.  I should really check the question I'm replying wasn't asked 24 hours ago :/
<ubotu> New bug: #134398 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134398
<ubotu> New bug: #134399 in ubuntu "2.6.22-10 Kernel Panic on Boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134399
<ubotu> New bug: #134400 in glibc (main) "glibc do not really static compile my project." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134400
<ubotu> New bug: #134404 in mbr (main) "mbr ftbfs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134404
<ubotu> New bug: #134405 in pgadmin3 (universe) "pgadmin3: double free or corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134405
<ubotu> New bug: #134406 in gnome-panel (main) "Display issues with Thinkpad T42P (Model 2379-DYU)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134406
<ubotu> New bug: #134407 in network-manager (main) "vpn plugins should be in main repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134407
<ubotu> New bug: #134408 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sound broken since 2.6.22-10 upgrade, on HP 6710b" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134408
<ubotu> New bug: #134409 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "usb mouse not working on 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134409
<ubotu> New bug: #134414 in dpkg (main) "dpkg:serious warning unable to install any new software" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134414
<ubotu> New bug: #134410 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  wicd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134410
<ubotu> New bug: #134411 in no-ip (universe) "No-ip conf files permission problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134411
<ubotu> New bug: #134412 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric chart tool broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134412
<ubotu> New bug: #134413 in ubuntu "(wishlist) Vesa driver and quiz on hardware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134413
<ubotu> New bug: #134415 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Unable to disable field shadings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134415
<ubotu> New bug: #134416 in firefox (main) "flash and gnash do not install for firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134416
<ubotu> New bug: #134417 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in run()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134417
<ubotu> New bug: #134420 in nautilus (main) "Devices are not mounted in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134420
<ubotu> New bug: #134422 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Intel HDA sound (ALC883) broken after kernel upgrade to 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134422
<ubotu> New bug: #134423 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-new-kernel-source needs to add a symlink to be seen by module-assistannt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134423
<ubotu> New bug: #134424 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 won't connect to ap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134424
<ubotu> New bug: #134425 in ubuntu "wish Gnome would announce filesystem trouble" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134425
<ubotu> New bug: #134426 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  plugin finder service runs forever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134426
<ubotu> New bug: #134427 in system-config-printer (main) "Main windows has unnecessary glade widgets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134427
<ubotu> New bug: #134428 in compiz (main) "compiz default inclusion causes performance regression in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134428
<ubotu> New bug: #134429 in ubuntu "Intel GMA965 Brightness Adjustments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134429
<ubotu> New bug: #134431 in ubuntu "LiveCD initial GUI broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134431
<ubotu> New bug: #134432 in ubuntu "kickstart doesn't export environment variables from %pre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134432
<ubotu> New bug: #134433 in ubuntu "Video problem with Nvidia GeForce Go 6600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134433
<ubotu> New bug: #134430 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Notification message is placed incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134430
<ubotu> New bug: #134434 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ubuntu crashes with Kernel version 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134434
<ubotu> New bug: #134435 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Doesn't detect External Monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134435
<ubotu> New bug: #134436 in ubuntu "rigth-click on desktop give no response" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134436
<ubotu> New bug: #134437 in ubuntu "Bottom Panel Dosen't Load Correctly " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134437
<ubotu> New bug: #134438 in ubuntu "GRUB Bootloader fails to load/work in tribe5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134438
<ubotu> New bug: #134439 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties sets workspaces to 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134439
<ubotu> New bug: #134441 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no sound with HDA Intel since updated to 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134441
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #134443 in compiz (main) "compiz benchmark is much slower" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134443
<ubotu> New bug: #134444 in quagga (main) "type3 fonts in quagga.pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134444
<ubotu> New bug: #134446 in compiz (main) "Compiz-Fusion gives hard locks when installed from packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134446
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm quite pleased with bughelper/python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> I had another failure, when I let the script do its work
<dholbach> let me upload the log
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/failures
<dholbach> thekorn: let me know if this is something you want to fix right now or in another update
<thekorn> dholbach: I already fixed these errors in the latest rev of bughelper-server and py-lp-bugs.GSoc
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> rock and roll
* dholbach hugs super-thekorn
<thekorn> dholbach: but the last one is new to me
<dholbach> take your time looking at it, it will be easy for me to roll new packages and merge back into .main
<thekorn> super
<thekorn> dholbach: this last error is not easy to solve, py-lp-bugs takes status, importance ... of a bugreport from the highlighted row in the  InfoTable,
<thekorn> but in bugreports like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/88102 is no highlighting anymore
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88102 in bughelper "sort report by issue type rather than bug number" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<exodos> can anyone help me with debugging libflashsupport? whaere can I find debug symbols for it?
<dholbach> thekorn: urg.... what do you reckon we should do?
<exodos> I mean libflashplayer
<thekorn> dholbach: i would suggest a kind of 'random' solution:
<thekorn> 1.) try to find the row where affects ends with (ubuntu)
<thekorn> if this fails choose the first
<thekorn> one
<ubotu> New bug: #134450 in purple-plugin-pack (universe) "[Gutsy]  /exec not able to execute wget command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134450
<thekorn> dholbach: btw. to avoid errors like Package "'linux-source-2.6.15' not found" I removed the function 'package_exists()' from bughelper and bugnumbers
<dholbach> nice, I wanted to do that too already
<thekorn> instead of this the user gets an extra message if there is a LPUrlError "page not found"
<thekorn> if we could find a way to remove this function from bugxml, we would not need apt_pkg anymore
<ubotu> New bug: #134451 in epiphany (universe) ""go" button stays pressed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134451
<ubotu> New bug: #134452 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta6~r702320-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de /usr/lib/libkbluetooth.so.0.0.0, qui appartient aussi au paquet kdebluetooth" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134452
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll think about it - it'd be nice
<ubotu> New bug: #134453 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134453
<ubotu> New bug: #134454 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  nautilus icon view is unpredictable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134454
<ubotu> New bug: #134457 in espeak (main) "espeak version is very old" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134457
<ubotu> New bug: #134458 in ubuntu "system randomly halt while shutting down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134458
<ubotu> New bug: #134460 in kdepim (main) "KMail / Kontact Mail List Navigation incomplete (PageUp not working)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134460
<ubotu> New bug: #134461 in xfce4-panel (main) "doesn't show tool tip while mouse move over it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134461
<ubotu> New bug: #134462 in bluez-gnome (main) "Can you upgrade bluez-gnome to 0.13 version in gutsy because of the lot of bugfixes and better translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134462
<ubotu> New bug: #134465 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "nautilus open terminal does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134465
<ubotu> New bug: #128187 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crasshed" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128187
<ubotu> New bug: #134466 in ubuntu "ipw3945d causing computer to stutter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134466
<ubotu> New bug: #134468 in firefox (main) "Bad editing keys on firefox address bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134468
<ubotu> New bug: #134469 in revelation (universe) "Revelation slow to open file - en message catalog missing?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134469
<ubotu> New bug: #134470 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Metamorphose" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134470
<ubotu> New bug: #134471 in sudo (main) "sudo puts the clock back twenty days" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134471
<ubotu> New bug: #134473 in gnome-keyring (main) "[gutsy]  german translation of "einstellungen" in system menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134473
<ubotu> New bug: #134472 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool Crashed (Gutsy Tribe 4 to Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134472
<ubotu> New bug: #134474 in gksu (main) "User authentication dialog's failure to lock the screen has an error that is unnecesarily scary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134474
<ubotu> New bug: #134475 in xournal (universe) "xournal move looses insert point 7.10 gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134475
<ubotu> New bug: #134476 in ubuntu "Tribe 5: suspend hangs laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134476
<ubotu> New bug: #134477 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "reports corrupt filesystem on flash-media, fine on feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134477
<ubotu> New bug: #134479 in kubuntu-meta (main) "firefox pdf default application is set to gimp, whereas it is set to kpdf in kde !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134479
<ubotu> New bug: #134480 in ubuntu "HPLIP menu entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134480
<ubotu> New bug: #134481 in ubuntu "i dont have sound in the pc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134481
<ubotu> New bug: #134484 in apcupsd (universe) "shutdown machine apcupsd --killpower dont work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134484
<ubotu> New bug: #134485 in kexi-mdb-driver (universe) "package kexi-mdb-driver None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kexi-mdb-driver.list]  failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, /usr/lib/kde3/keximigrate_mdb.so zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket kexi-mdb-plugin ist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134485
<ubotu> New bug: #134483 in libapache-request-perl (universe) "Please remove libapache-request-perl from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134483
<ubotu> New bug: #134487 in evolution (main) "Evolution UI flashes when formatting large message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134487
<ubotu> New bug: #134489 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  system sounds are all wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134489
<ubotu> New bug: #134490 in apt-watch (universe) "Please merge apt-watch (0.3.2-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134490
<ubotu> New bug: #134491 in ubuntu "Completely Fair Scheduler (CFS) inclusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134491
<ubotu> New bug: #134492 in gnome-terminal (main) "leading space hides command in history" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134492
<ubotu> New bug: #134447 in libflash (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed -- libflash [@GraphicDevice32::drawLine]  [@GraphicDevice::drawBox]  [@FlashMovie::renderFocus] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134447
<ubotu> New bug: #134493 in cdrkit (main) "icedax only works for root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134493
<ubotu> New bug: #134494 in ubuntu "XFree86-DRI missing after resume from suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134494
<ubotu> New bug: #134495 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash in manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134495
<ubotu> New bug: #134496 in ubuntu "After initial reboot, wrong ethernet card is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134496
<ubotu> New bug: #134497 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 5 AMD64 Alternate Install CD GRUB gave an error 15 on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134497
<ubotu> New bug: #134498 in smbldap-tools (universe) "smbldap-populate: failes to add any uid entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134498
<ubotu> New bug: #134499 in ubuntu "Only sound in headphones on intel HDA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134499
<ubotu> New bug: #134500 in archmage (universe) "Please sync archmage (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134500
<ubotu> New bug: #134501 in gmountiso (universe) "[UVFe]  gmountiso 0.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134501
<ubotu> New bug: #134502 in synaptic (main) "dependencies problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134502
<ubotu> New bug: #134503 in cupsys (main) "cupsys 1.3 upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134503
<ubotu> New bug: #134504 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tapioca-glib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134504
<polopolo> Can someone please change to wishlist for bug #134505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134505 in ubiquity "installer create huge swap partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134505
<ubotu> New bug: #134505 in ubiquity (main) "installer create huge swap partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134505
<ubotu> New bug: #134506 in ubuntu "Gnome Panel changes launchers on reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134506
<coNP> polopolo: does this team like to have bugs assigned? :)
<Hobbsee> cant see the point of assigning bugs to that team, tbh
<Hobbsee> they're already going to be subscribed by default.
<polopolo> unsubscribe then?
<Hobbsee> you'll create more mail that way
<Hobbsee> i'd just stop doing it in future
<rbs-tito> bug 134507 , is it invalid? Suggested seems like a good mark for gnucash-docs, it shouldn't be a dependency right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134507 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  'Add / Remove...' installing Gnucash doesn't install or offer gnucash-docs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134507
<rbs-tito> Whoa, new launchpad is confusing
<Pici> Really? I didnt see much of a UI difference... I havent looked deeper yet though.
<rbs-tito> Pici: The dropdown icons on bug reports are odd, they both drop the same thing down
<Pici> rbs-tito: Yeah, I noticed that too. It is a little odd.
<rbs-tito> It doesn't feel natural, there should just be one dropdown next to the package name
<ScottK> rbs-tito: It's on purpose.
<rbs-tito> ScottK: The bug I was talking about or the Launchpad UI?
<ScottK> The LP UI
<rbs-tito> Any idea on the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #134507 in gnucash (universe) "[gutsy]  'Add / Remove...' installing Gnucash doesn't install or offer gnucash-docs" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134507
<ubotu> New bug: #134508 in cameramonitor (universe) "Please sync cameramonitor (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134508
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> One could argue that maybe docs should be recommended, not just suggested.
<ScottK> What he's asking isn't the way the package management system works.
<ScottK> So maybe it's a wishlist bug against whatever package management tool he's using...
<rbs-tito> Or maybe it is just gnucash-docs should be recommended
<ScottK> Maybe.
<rbs-tito> It warrants two bugs
<ScottK> Except making it recommended wouldn't actually solve the problem he's asked about.
<ScottK> Recommended/Suggested is a fine nuance that I wouldn't bother with.
<rbs-tito> True
<ubotu> New bug: #134510 in language-support-fr (main) "Installing French support failed on Gutsy Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134510
<rbs-tito> ScottK: I think I will change it to wishlist against Synaptic ,  should apt-get be affected too?
<ScottK> I'd say not.  People using apt probably know about this stuff.  You migh consider Adept though.
<rbs-tito> ScottK: Would it need to go upstream too?
<ScottK> I'd leave that to the people that deal with those packages.
<rbs-tito> ScottK: And gnome-app-install ?
<ubotu> New bug: #134511 in ubuntu "Launchpad crashes every time I try to report a bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134511
<ScottK> I have no idea.  I use Kubuntu.
<rbs-tito> ScottK: It's a friendly nooby package manager, with pretty icons and only select packages
<ScottK> OK.  I still don't have an opinion on it.
<ubotu> New bug: #134512 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "The Applet crashes when clicking on Start Control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134512
<rbs-tito> ScottK: Could you take a look at the report now?
<rbs-tito> bug 134507
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134507 in synaptic "Package managers should offer suggested and recommended packages" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134507
<ScottK> Not really.
<rbs-tito> I've rewritten it
<rbs-tito> And could someone from QA set it to wishlist please
<jeromeg> rbs-tito: done
<rbs-tito> Thanks
<jeromeg> rbs-tito: but for example with synaptic you just have to right click on the package to install recommended/suggested packages
<polopolo> <Hobbsee> i'd just stop doing it in future - Hobbsee, what do you mean
<Hobbsee> polopolo: i'd just stop assigning the bugs to the installer team
<polopolo> aha, why?
<polopolo> If I may ask?
<ScottK> polopolo: Put it the other way, why would you?
<ScottK> Does the installer team have a policy saying they want you to do that?
<polopolo> okey, I unsubscribe that ig you want
<ScottK> There are teams (like the kernel team) that do have policies like that, you just need to check.
<polopolo> okey, unsubscribed, if that was what you want to say
<ScottK> Each team does things a bit differently.
<ScottK> Another example is the server team....  What they do is have the team mailing list subscribed to all the packages they mind.
<ScottK> So in some cases if you assign when it's not wanted you may cause people to get duplicate bug mail.
<polopolo> So I must not send bugs to another (like bug #134276 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134276 in openoffice.org "OOO crashes opening this doc file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134276
<Hobbsee> polopolo: you may want to read what i said.  twice
<polopolo> oh okey, now I understand
<ubotu> New bug: #134514 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "Fix to Bug.set_status() due to  LP 1.1.8 update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134514
<polopolo> I should never be assign a bug to someone else that already have a view in the bug, if you all want to say to me
<Hobbsee> you should never assign a bug to someone else unless it's listed in the bug policies, or you're their boss.
<ubotu> New bug: #134515 in ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG can connect once, after that reboot is needed to reconnect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134515
<polopolo> I should never assign a bug to someone else unless it's listed in the bug policies, or i'm their boss!
<Hobbsee> yes
<polopolo> but I don't really understand about bug policies
<jeromeg> polopolo: it's simply people that are used to work in a certain way, if you follow their wishes they can be more efficient
<jeromeg> polopolo: as bug triagers we are here to ease the tasks of dev, so following bug policies is essential
<ubotu> New bug: #134059 in fceu (universe) "Please sync fceu from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134059
<ubotu> New bug: #134516 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  telepathy-haze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134516
<ubotu> New bug: #134517 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Can't reply to nested messages in Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134517
<ubotu> New bug: #134518 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "/dev/rtc cannot be read" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134518
<ubotu> New bug: #134519 in mail-notification (universe) "[GUTSY] Mail-notification doesnt have options in toaster" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134519
<ubotu> New bug: #134520 in ubuntu "please sync package python-clutter (src:pyclutter, version:0.4.1-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134520
<ubotu> New bug: #134521 in loop-aes-source (universe) "loop-aes-source not available in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134521
<ubotu> New bug: #134522 in cpio (main) "cpio --extract says --sparse is meaningless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134522
<ubotu> New bug: #134523 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Xorg crashes when running glxgears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134523
<ubotu> New bug: #134299 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in utf8toucs2()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134299
<ubotu> New bug: #134524 in openoffice.org (main) "-core and -common are lacking changelog and copyright files" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134524
<ubotu> New bug: #134525 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Plugging in headphones no longer turns off laptop speakers after updating to 2.6.22-10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134525
<ubotu> New bug: #134526 in ubuntu "Gutsy crashes upon opening screen after it was closed, going to a "blank screen"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134526
<ubotu> New bug: #134528 in vino (main) "Vino doesnt work from live-session under vmware." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134528
<ubotu> New bug: #134529 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "1.06.17 break include path with 0.9.x version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134529
<ubotu> New bug: #134530 in apt (main) "[Gutsy]  apt-get upgrade freezes from time to time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134530
<ubotu> New bug: #134531 in gnome-panel (main) "sherman aquarium applet crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134531
<ubotu> New bug: #134533 in warzone2100 (universe) "Warzone2100 crashes when I load a saved game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134533
<ubotu> New bug: #134535 in aptoncd (universe) "Typo in description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134535
<ubotu> New bug: #134537 in eclipse (universe) "[gutsy]  No ant support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134537
<ubotu> New bug: #134538 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes when getting mail from pop account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134538
<ubotu> New bug: #134539 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Please sync ntfs-3g (1:1.810-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134539
<ubotu> New bug: #132594 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132594
<ryanakca> debian bug 439075
<ubotu> Debian bug 439075 in bzflag "BZFlag: Bashisms in debian/rules" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/439075
<ryanakca> bug 132587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132587 in bzflag "bzflag includes source makefiles and empty directories, no fonts included" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132587
<ubotu> New bug: #129816 in pycairo "update-manager crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129816
<ubotu> New bug: #134540 in ubuntu "cant open any pps files with OpenOffice and the system crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134540
<ubotu> New bug: #134541 in openoffice.org (main) "Printing From OpenOffice.org Causes Lexmark Z45 to Lockup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134541
<ubotu> New bug: #134544 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager aborts when attempting to connect to PPTP VPN server with bogus host name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134544
<ubotu> New bug: #134546 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar applet default inclusion in gutsy is a performance regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134546
<ubotu> New bug: #134547 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "NetworkManager PPTP VPN does not work; bad pptp plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134547
<ubotu> New bug: #134548 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "gnome-main-menu button is not displayed correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134548
<ubotu> New bug: #134549 in nufw (universe) "Please sync nufw (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134549
<ubotu> New bug: #134550 in asterisk (universe) "Please sync asterisk (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134550
<ubotu> New bug: #134552 in yappy (universe) "Please merge yappy (1.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134552
<ubotu> New bug: #134551 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound cards detected with 2.6.22-10-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134551
<ubotu> New bug: #134554 in ubuntu "Incorrect time zone for Sofia/Bulgaria" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134554
<ubotu> New bug: #134555 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "fan staying on constantly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134555
<ubotu> New bug: #134558 in slocate (main) "slocate ignores PRUNEFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134558
<ubotu> New bug: #134559 in gdm (main) "[gutsy] Cannot login to Gnome after previous logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134559
<ubotu> New bug: #134560 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  vinagre - vnc client" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134560
<ubotu> New bug: #134562 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy] gnome-panel hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134562
<ubotu> New bug: #134563 in compiz (main) "Gnome terminal crashes when using desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134563
<ubotu> New bug: #134564 in ubuntu "[tribe 5]  setting and removing the "name" field in the partitioner causes the installer (alternate) to lock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134564
<ubotu> New bug: #134565 in ubuntu "[tribe 5]  The installation CD does not contain full support for your language? (english-us dvorak)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134565
<ubotu> New bug: #134566 in gnome-control-center (main) "Selected refresh rate not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134566
<ubotu> New bug: #134568 in evolution (main) "Evolution Mail plugin segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134568
<ubotu> New bug: #134571 in ubuntu "Add/Remove does not show all applications available" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134571
<ubotu> New bug: #134572 in nbd (main) "Segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134572
<ubotu> New bug: #134573 in ubuntu "some fonts have horrible colour fringes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134573
<ubotu> New bug: #134576 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Can't translate displayconfig-gtk from rosetta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134576
<ubotu> New bug: #134579 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "headphone jack stopped working on vaio sz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134579
<ubotu> New bug: #134569 in aptoncd "Minor grammar issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134569
<ubotu> New bug: #134581 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythplugins UVFe for 0.20.2 tagged release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134581
<ubotu> New bug: #134582 in stardict (universe) "Sync request: stardict 3.0.0 from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134582
<tuxcrafte1> what does it mean when the status of a packaged is removed
<tuxcrafte1> is it no longer supported?
<tuxcrafte1> where can i find this ifo
<tuxcrafte1> information
<bdmurray> tuxcrafte1: what package and what do you mean exactly?
<tuxcrafte1> I was searching for the relationships between kbd-chooser, debian-installer and console-setup, trying to understand there structure in the bug report system
<bdmurray> and which package was removed?
<tuxcrafte1> bdmurray:  kbd-chooser
<evand> kbd-chooser and console-setup are debian installer components.  kbd-chooser was used prior to Edgy, console-setup was used thereafter.
<tuxcrafte1> evand: ok but can i find that information
<tuxcrafte1> ok but how can i find....
<tuxcrafte1> hmm i think we will also get a big GPL2 vs GPL3 problem like fedora
<tuxcrafte1> a lot of things are GPL2 licenced
<ubotu> New bug: #134584 in ubuntu "[tribe 5]  update and restricted driver notifications display on wrong side" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134584
<ubotu> New bug: #134585 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  kdebluetooth send to disappeared from konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134585
<ubotu> New bug: #134583 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin no se muestre en el systray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134583
<tuxcrafte1> OK, how do I download the following file out of the released-cd-images without downloading the complete CD?
<tuxcrafte1> /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<ubotu> New bug: #134586 in squashfs (main) "when i run ltsp-update-image, it is aborted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134586
<tuxcrafte1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<tuxcrafte1> found it
<tuxcrafte1> is this the same package as used in xubuntu and kubuntu?
<toutouff> Excuse me, what is the tag to add for a sync request ?
<bdmurray> toutouff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags - it looks like upgrade
<toutouff> thank you for your answer (and for the link, I begin in triaging) =)
<bdmurray> You might also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<toutouff> thnks :)
<toutouff> thanks*
<ubotu> New bug: #134589 in ubuntu "Hang When searching in Synaptic Package Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134589
<bdmurray> toutouff: sure no problem - feel free to let me know if you have any other questions
<toutouff> :)
<bdmurray> tuxcrafte1: yes, the installer should be the same
<bdmurray> That is the alternate correct?
<tuxcrafte1> bdmurray: perfect
<ubotu> New bug: #134588 in zziplib (universe) "[UVFe]  Sync zziplib (0.13.49-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134588
<finalbeta> I wish to report a bug, My system freezes up about a minute after I hit the log-on screen (even if I log in). This with the TRibe 5 kernel, the previous one still works. What information should I add, and how do I get it?
<ubotu> New bug: #134591 in compiz (main) "[tribe 5]  changing tabs in full-screen mode firefox causes minor redrawing issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134591
<toutouff> For a sync request, do i subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors ?
<coNP> toutouff: if it is in universe, yes. But first motu UVF I guess
<toutouff> ok thanks
<ScottK> coNP and toutouff: Only motu-uvf it's a new upstream version.  For a new Debian revision, go straight to UUS.
<toutouff> thanks
<coNP> I guess it is UUS then. You can only sync from Debian. Am I wrong?
<toutouff> no
<ubotu> New bug: #134592 in firefox (main) "infinite 100% load one one page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134592
<ubotu> New bug: #134593 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "System Freeze Tribe 5 Kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134593
<ubotu> New bug: #134595 in xcompmgr (universe) "Can't see gnome logout screen when using xcompmgr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134595
<Kmos> some kubuntu user can check this one
<Kmos> bug 129293
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129293 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Can access internet only with Konqueror" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129293
<bdmurray> That bug doesn't logically seem possible
<Kmos> bdmurray: yeah
<Kmos> now he show apt-get output in last comment
<Kmos> emmc: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource
<Kmos> temporarily unavailable)
<bdmurray> I think that error message can happen if another package manager is running
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> like update-manager
<bdmurray> I'd be curious about disk space and sources.list though
<emmc> that error message happens when you are brutally closed a terminal window where you were using apt-get
<Kmos> i've commented it
<ubotu> New bug: #134596 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Installer Crash, Need help plz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134596
<ubotu> New bug: #123104 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Suspend using nvidia driver and NVIDIA 8400M GS doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123104
<ubotu> New bug: #134598 in glade-3 (main) ".pot file is not generated on build time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134598
<ubotu> New bug: #134599 in ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134599
<ubotu> New bug: #134600 in valgrind (main) "calloc'd blocks reported as "uninitialised" in X11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134600
* tuxcrafte1 is going to sleep, and takes a few steps back form ubuntu for 2 days, I have seen to many unsolved bugs that i filled and checked 6 months ago, feeling down.
<ubotu> New bug: #134602 in gnome-system-tools (main) "directory share with samba require manual user creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134602
<ubotu> New bug: #134603 in avahi (main) "Nework doesn't work after hardware upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134603
<ubotu> New bug: #134605 in mt-daapd (universe) "mt-daapd needs to start after avahi-daemon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134605
<ubotu> New bug: #134606 in adept (main) "adept crashes (click multimedia and then change suite before ready)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134606
<ubotu> New bug: #134607 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134607
<ubotu> New bug: #134609 in foobillard (universe) "Tribe 5 foobillard crashes gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134609
<ubotu> New bug: #134610 in kdepim (main) "karm "revert and stop" does not revert time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134610
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-25
<ubotu> New bug: #134611 in genpower (universe) "genpower should use /usr/share/doc instead of /usr/doc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134611
<ubotu> New bug: #134612 in kmplayer (universe) "kmplayer is not listed in "open with" menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134612
<ubotu> New bug: #134613 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 5, ThinkPad T40 and Dual Monitor Issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134613
<ubotu> New bug: #134614 in claws-mail (universe) "Please sponsor claws-mail upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134614
<ubotu> New bug: #134616 in eog (main) "[gutsy]  image viewer slow to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134616
<ubotu> New bug: #134617 in xcircuit (universe) "xcircuit crash middle click dragging a selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134617
<ubotu> New bug: #134618 in gksu (main) "gksudo doesn't display keyboard layout and caps status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134618
<ubotu> New bug: #134619 in acpi-support (main) "pc does not power off or restart after suspend-resume cycle is done at least once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134619
<ubotu> New bug: #134622 in kdepim (main) "kitchensync - opensync synchronization crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134622
<ubotu> New bug: #134623 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ubotu> New bug: #134624 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134624
<ubotu> New bug: #134625 in ubuntu "[UVFe]  Please update empathy to version 0.12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134625
<ubotu> New bug: #134626 in ubuntu "Intel Poulsbo hda driver was not correctly built" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134626
<ubotu> New bug: #134627 in gaim (main) "Gaim is no longer able to connect to any of my IM accounts." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134627
<ubotu> New bug: #134628 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany doesn't exit cleanly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134628
<ubotu> New bug: #134629 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134629
<ubotu> New bug: #134630 in ubuntu "Double clicking Ogg Vorbis file gives " cannot be opened " message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134630
<tck> cant someone kick/ban that khermans_ user?
<ubotu> New bug: #134631 in ubuntu "Time zone set incorrectly on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134631
<ubotu> New bug: #134632 in kdeutils (main) "[kubuntu gutsy]  Stopping Kmilo makes keyboard stop working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134632
<ubotu> New bug: #134633 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xorg.conf borked after installing nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134633
<ubotu> New bug: #134635 in gaim (main) "gaim drops Yahoo & MSN connections repeatedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134635
<ubotu> New bug: #134636 in totem (main) "totem when started gives a high frequency noise  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134636
<ubotu> New bug: #134637 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "/dev/parport0 not created by system on feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134637
<ubotu> New bug: #134638 in ubuntu "[tribe 5]  sound does not work on a fresh install, macbook C2D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134638
<ubotu> New bug: #134639 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  keyboard sound shortcuts on ICH7 based laptop not working properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134639
<ubotu> New bug: #134640 in ubuntu "[Feisty]  Sound Juicer plays noise instead of music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134640
<ubotu> New bug: #134641 in gedit (main) "[tribe 5]  any time I open a document in gedit (from the shell) I get /usr/bin/esd: not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134641
<ubotu> New bug: #134642 in thunar (main) ""Find as you type" feature does not "appear to" work in thunar while horizontal scrolling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134642
<ubotu> New bug: #134644 in hal (main) "mouse quits working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134644
<ubotu> New bug: #134645 in ubuntu "system does not power down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134645
<ubotu> New bug: #134648 in aptitude (main) "aptitude gets 'segmentation fault core dumped'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134648
<ubotu> New bug: #134649 in ubuntu "Installation Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134649
<ubotu> New bug: #134650 in ubuntu "/var on separate partition breaks networking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134650
<ubotu> New bug: #134656 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-0.9.7-0ubuntu1~dapper1 from dapper-backports make's Problem's on dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134656
<ubotu> New bug: #134657 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier spams .xsession-errors with GDK errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134657
<ubotu> New bug: #134658 in ubuntu "gnome -screenshot doesnt save screenshots" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134658
<ubotu> New bug: #134659 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes when opening it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134659
<ubotu> New bug: #134660 in ubuntu "Ralink rt2400 does not work in Gutsy!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134660
<ubotu> New bug: #134661 in ubuntu "black screen and freeze after standby or hibernate in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134661
<ubotu> New bug: #134662 in ubuntu "very low sound with HDA Intel and analog device 1986" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134662
<ubotu> New bug: #134663 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Missing Resolutions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134663
<ubotu> New bug: #134664 in kopete (main) "In Gutsy Gibbon tribe 5, Kopete does not keep the connection to MSN messenger when a message is sent." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134664
<ubotu> New bug: #134667 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "missing firmware for epson, could maybe be included in non-free drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134667
<ubotu> New bug: #134668 in ubuntu "In gutsy gibbon tribe 5 there is no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134668
<ubotu> New bug: #134669 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Unfortunate Selection of Primary Display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134669
<ubotu> New bug: #134670 in ubuntu "connection not made on boot up in tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134670
<ubotu> New bug: #134671 in cups-pdf "CUPS/PDF_file_generator fails the 2nd time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134671
<ubotu> New bug: #134672 in ubuntu "installing Firefox plugins from add/remove applications doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134672
<ubotu> New bug: #134673 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[ENHANCEMENT]  displayconfig-gtk should allow to change gamma settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134673
<ubotu> New bug: #129007 in firefox (main) "MASTER firefox-bin crashed with crux theme [@moz_gtk_widget_paint]  at #10" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129007
<ubotu> New bug: #134674 in splashy (universe) "update splashy to 0.3.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134674
<ubotu> New bug: #134675 in stk (universe) "ftbfs (b-d libjack0.100.0-dev is in universe)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134675
<ubotu> New bug: #134677 in kaffeine (main) "Wrong version number in kaffeine.desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134677
<ubotu> New bug: #134678 in ubuntu "[feisty]  Network manager continuously reboots network adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134678
<ubotu> New bug: #134679 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror's navigation panel doesn't work right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134679
<ubotu> New bug: #134680 in ubuntu "Sleep and Hibernate issues in Gutsy on Thinkpad x41" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134680
<ubotu> New bug: #134681 in ubuntu "Problem with advance in 8pt Vera Serif font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134681
<ubotu> New bug: #134682 in cups-pdf (main) "[Tribe5]  user don't know where are his pdf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134682
<ubotu> New bug: #134683 in fontconfig (main) "Bad selection of font for Chinese characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134683
<ubotu> New bug: #134684 in boost (main) "Upgrade to Version 1.34.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134684
<ubotu> New bug: #134685 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office crashs when trying to save document on WebDAV folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134685
<ubotu> New bug: #134686 in metacity (main) "alt-tab partially broken with focus-follows-mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134686
<ubotu> New bug: #134688 in ubuntu "I can't here anything on Lenovo y 400[Feisty] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134688
<ubotu> New bug: #134689 in gnome-panel (main) "The Limewire applcation has no user interface when I open it there is just a blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134689
<ubotu> New bug: #134690 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "Bug.Reporter() is broken since last LP upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134690
<ubotu> New bug: #134692 in cron (main) "updatedb runs on a too high priority" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134692
<ubotu> New bug: #134693 in youtube-dl (universe) "Script version too old and no longer works -- please update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134693
<ubotu> New bug: #134694 in pkgbinarymangler (main) "Please put patrick.matthaei@web.de back as the maintainer for tmw, and any of his other source packages." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134694
<ubotu> New bug: #134695 in ubuntu "[enhancement]  ext3cow by default in installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134695
<ubotu> New bug: #134697 in ubuntu "Alsa bug on tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134697
<ubotu> New bug: #134698 in ubuntu "LPD Queue Confusion - Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134698
<ubotu> New bug: #134699 in up-imapproxy (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync up-imapproxy (1.2.4-10.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134699
<ubotu> New bug: #134700 in youtube-dl (universe) "Please sync youtube-dl 2007.08.24-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134700
<ubotu> New bug: #134701 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when I visit a *.m3u website, playing the streaming with maplyer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134701
<finalbeta> Anyone who can help me provide useful information for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134593 in linux-source-2.6.22 "System Freeze Tribe 5 Kernel" [Undecided,New] 
<RAOF> finalbeta: Have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<finalbeta> I had not, but now that I read them, they will not help me.
<ubotu> New bug: #134703 in totem (main) "image quality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134703
<ubotu> New bug: #134704 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 wakes up to often (as shown by powertop)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134704
<ubotu> New bug: #134705 in evolution (main) ""Send / Receive" button is inactive after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134705
<ubotu> New bug: #130722 in xarchiver "xarchiver crashed with SIGSEGV in g_strconcat()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130722
<ubotu> New bug: #134706 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk: "Test" fails (scramled screen) even with default settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134706
<ubotu> New bug: #134707 in pidgin (main) "Group with broken characters keeps coming back with ICQ/AIM buddies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134707
<ubotu> New bug: #134708 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "synaptic manager opens with an error message and crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134708
<ubotu> New bug: #134709 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "gnome-phone-manager unable to connect to any newer sony ericsson mobile " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134709
<ubotu> New bug: #134710 in ubiquity (main) "installer hangs on "Creating ext3 file system for / in..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134710
<ubotu> New bug: #134711 in firefox (main) "Folder in Bookmark Toolbar makes ff crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134711
<ubotu> New bug: #134712 in gparted (main) "gparted didn't exit cleanly, no automount anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134712
<ubotu> New bug: #134713 in ubuntu "Strange sound when booting Kubuntu 7.04 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134713
<ubotu> New bug: #134714 in ubuntu "update broken after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134714
<ubotu> New bug: #134715 in manpages (main) "Typo in strfmon manpage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134715
<ubotu> New bug: #134716 in samba (main) "Mount with smbfs treats symlinks invalid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134716
<ubotu> New bug: #134717 in emacs22 (main) "Auctex does not work when emacs is upgraded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134717
<ubotu> New bug: #134718 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "When I have beryl+emerald on KDE, if I start a command with "Alt+F2", the Desktop is gone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134718
<ubotu> New bug: #134719 in ubuntu "ubiquity eat 100% CPU in Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134719
<ubotu> New bug: #134720 in ubuntu "automount doesn't work for Ntfs partitions on external Usb disks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134720
<ubotu> New bug: #134723 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in strncmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134723
<ubotu> New bug: #134725 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "xrandr rotates screen, does not change resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134725
<ubotu> New bug: #134726 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV Feisty SRU " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134726
<ubotu> New bug: #134727 in ubuntu "zim: find option (Ctrl-F) disappears after the first time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134727
<ubotu> New bug: #134728 in ubuntu "Distorted sound from cdrom (ogg)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134728
<ubotu> New bug: #134729 in ubuntu "kde panel buttons jump when moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134729
<ubotu> New bug: #134731 in ubuntu "xorg.conf to cleared and keyboard in english for password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134731
<ubotu> New bug: #134730 in dvgrab (universe) "[UVFe] Please sync dvgrab 3.0-1 (universe) form debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134730
<ubotu> New bug: #134733 in zim (universe) "zim: emphasize clickable backlinks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134733
<ubotu> New bug: #134734 in ubuntu "Sound not working after upgrading to gutsy (Intel 82801G HDA)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134734
<ubotu> New bug: #134736 in zim (universe) "zim: emphasize 'Search (in notes)'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134736
<ubotu> New bug: #134737 in compiz (main) "Glitchy opengl apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134737
<ubotu> New bug: #134738 in dia (main) "Cisco-Misc cameras pixmaps are wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134738
<ubotu> New bug: #134739 in ubuntu "Thinkpad LED does not blink when going to sleep (regression)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134739
<ubotu> New bug: #134740 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "the program is not shown on ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134740
<ubotu> New bug: #134741 in ubuntu "amarok in GutsyGibbon tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134741
<ubotu> New bug: #134742 in ubuntu "Choose boot keymap in GutsyGibbon Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134742
<ubotu> New bug: #134743 in latex-bridge (universe) "Change dependency to TeX Live" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134743
<ubotu> New bug: #134744 in xine-lib (main) "Unable to build xine-lib from source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134744
<ubotu> New bug: #134745 in metacity (main) "Metacity Dialogs appear and lock up the system." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134745
<ubotu> New bug: #134746 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "[Gutsy]  sunbird help>check for updates is enabled and shouldnt be." [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134746
<ubotu> New bug: #134747 in f-spot (main) "f-spot does not call the gimp every time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134747
<ubotu> New bug: #134748 in ubuntu "tried to run the alsa fix for 7.10 sub. vT5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134748
<ubotu> New bug: #134749 in ubuntu "Notification baloon tooltip appears in wrong place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134749
<ubotu> New bug: #134750 in xfce4-netload-plugin (main) "[Gutsy]  it doesn't show any traffic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134750
<huats> HI all, I have small pb here : I am trying to build a package for a bug fix (flightgear) with pbuilder for gutsy. the build fails on "E Couldn't find package plib1.8.4-dev". But when I look on package.ubuntu.com it seems good to me. Any hint ?
<huats> norsetto: Hi
<norsetto> huats: salut :-) c'est pas le bon canal, #ubuntu-motu
<huats> norsetto: oups
<ubotu> New bug: #134752 in ubuntu "Shutting down server causes Nautilus to slow down on Remote Ubuntu clients (SAMBA CIFS)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134752
<ubotu> New bug: #134754 in ubuntu "hp scanjet 4200C crashes (x)sane " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134754
<ubotu> New bug: #134755 in ubuntu "sound card not fully functional in 2.6.22-10 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134755
<ubotu> New bug: #134756 in ubuntu "Brightness applet not working in Gutsy (worked in Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134756
<ubotu> New bug: #134757 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin tray icon does not show " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134757
<ubotu> New bug: #134760 in ubuntu "Network doesn't work after rebooting in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134760
<ubotu> New bug: #134759 in alsa-driver (main) "No state is present for card Intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134759
<ubotu> New bug: #134762 in ubuntu "[Feisty] update-manager -d does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134762
<ubotu> New bug: #134763 in e2fsprogs (main) "[Feisty] fsck shows a bug on a partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134763
<ubotu> New bug: #134764 in dcraw (main) "version 8.77 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134764
<ubotu> New bug: #134765 in zim (universe) "zim: search dialog should record last search text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134765
<ubotu> New bug: #134766 in zim "zim: more distinct colour for found items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134766
<ubotu> New bug: #134767 in pidgin "pidgin 2.1.1 doesn't use "close tab" icons from theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134767
<ubotu> New bug: #134768 in usplash (main) "Progress bar problems + failure to set usplash.conf values in Ubuntu tribe 4 and tribe 5 i386 and amd64 desktop cds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134768
<ubotu> New bug: #134769 in zim (universe) "zim: starting a repo twice should be prohibited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134769
<ubotu> New bug: #134770 in totem (main) "totem crashed my out sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134770
<ubotu> New bug: #134771 in kubuntu-meta (main) "package kubuntu-desktop 1.54 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134771
<ubotu> New bug: #134772 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  live cd fails to start, black screen after installation screen on ati mobility radeon x700" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134772
<ubotu> New bug: #134773 in ubuntu "Files in Examples folder won't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134773
<ubotu> New bug: #134774 in gnome-panel (main) "e-mail notification applet missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134774
<ubotu> New bug: #134775 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "random oops under memory pressure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134775
<ubotu> New bug: #134776 in grub (main) "[Ubuntu 7.04] Executing upgrade-grub failed This is a fatal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134776
<ubotu> New bug: #134777 in ubuntu "Network-Admin does not work with wireless in E1505" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134777
<ubotu> New bug: #134778 in gstreamer0.10 (universe) "cheese hangs on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134778
<ubotu> New bug: #134779 in gnome-panel (main) "Cannot run custom launcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134779
<ubotu> New bug: #134780 in zim (universe) "zim: default for 'Open folder' should not be 'rox'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134780
<ubotu> New bug: #134781 in fwbuilder (universe) "GNOME Icon?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134781
<ubotu> New bug: #134782 in ubuntu "Java Runtime Environment can't Install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134782
<ubotu> New bug: #134783 in xsane (main) "XSane and PSC1510 worked on Feisty broken on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134783
<ubotu> New bug: #134784 in gutenprint (main) "Epson utility (escputil) not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134784
<ubotu> New bug: #134786 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Hard drive hangs with latest kernel on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134786
<ubotu> New bug: #134787 in ubuntu "compiz+warsow=no go" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134787
<ubotu> New bug: #134788 in system-config-printer (main) "System-Config-Printer applet doesn't go" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134788
<ubotu> New bug: #134789 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no sound with Intel HDA 82801H (Gutsy Tribe 5, 2.6.22-10.30)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134789
<ubotu> New bug: #134790 in ubuntu "Typo Error in button, section "Local e  Idioma"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134790
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-08-26
<ubotu> New bug: #134791 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "wrong screen size for VG2230wm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134791
<ubotu> New bug: #134792 in hunspell (main) ""misspelled" spelled incorrectly in hunspell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134792
<ubotu> New bug: #134793 in update-manager (main) "update crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134793
<ubotu> New bug: #134794 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install error message confuses "maybe" with "may be"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134794
<ubotu> New bug: #134795 in gsambad (universe) "GSAMBAD switches User and Password match levels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134795
<ubotu> New bug: #134797 in ttf-dejavu (main) "ttf-dejavu-core should include Oblique" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134797
<ubotu> New bug: #134798 in ubuntu "Crashes in some GL applications with DRI enabled, using Intel X3000 (G965)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134798
<ubotu> New bug: #134799 in dcgui (universe) "dcgui won't launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134799
<ubotu> New bug: #134800 in ubuntu "[Gutsty-tribe5-cd]  remote desktop don't work good" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134800
<ubotu> New bug: #134801 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythplugins 0.20.2 SRU " [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134801
<ubotu> New bug: #134802 in ubuntu "linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic no sound at snd-emu10k1 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134802
<ubotu> New bug: #134803 in gnome-btdownload (main) "German translation buggy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134803
<ubotu> New bug: #134804 in pidgin (main) "QQ can't login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134804
<ubotu> New bug: #134807 in gnome-libs (universe) "[gutsy]  static declaration of 'my_x_query_colors' follows non-static declaration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134807
<ubotu> New bug: #134808 in gnome-panel (main) "adnes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134808
<ubotu> New bug: #134809 in ubuntu "restart does not work in Tribe 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134809
<ubotu> New bug: #134810 in ubuntu "Add PPTP VPN support and GUI to configure it to Ubuntu's CD (_very_ critical bug for Russia!)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134810
<ubotu> New bug: #134812 in gnome-libs (universe) "[gutsy]  undefined reference to `XpmCreateXpmImageFromBuffer' (and others)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134812
<ubotu> New bug: #134813 in firefox (main) "Context menu key to fix spellings is on wrong line of textarea" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134813
<ubotu> New bug: #134818 in lirc (main) "wrong permissions on /etc/lirc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134818
<ubotu> New bug: #134819 in ubuntu "suspend/hibernate failure (gutsy and fglrx)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134819
<ubotu> New bug: #134820 in gaim (main) "gaim won't log-in to chat on yahoo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134820
<ubotu> New bug: #134821 in ubuntu "xmms was segfaulting, firefox & other apps randomly crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134821
<ubotu> New bug: #134822 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "gutsy: please add firefox-granparadiso" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134822
<ubotu> New bug: #134823 in ubuntu "[dualboot]  Sound doesn't work after running XP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134823
<ubotu> New bug: #134824 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-report-builder 1:1.0.0+OOo2.3.0~oog680m1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134824
<ubotu> New bug: #134825 in pokerth (universe) "pokerth - blank raise/call/fold buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134825
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #134826 in gnash (universe) "Gnash failes to install in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134826
<ubotu> New bug: #134828 in brasero (universe) "Broken libdvdcss support, patch included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134828
<ubotu> New bug: #134830 in ubuntu "GL Desktop (gnome-compiz-preferences) crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134830
<ubotu> New bug: #134831 in ubuntu "new hostname not reflected in /etc/hosts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134831
<ubotu> New bug: #134834 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-agent crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134834
<ubotu> New bug: #134835 in kdebase (main) "konqueror randomly reports an error while loading web page(s) at the same time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134835
<ubotu> New bug: #134836 in dvi2ps (universe) "print of .eps graphics fails with absolute path reference" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134836
<ubotu> New bug: #134837 in ubuntu "Logout button - shutdown & switch user cause lockup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134837
<ubotu> New bug: #131758 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131758
<ubotu> New bug: #134839 in xarchiver (main) "xarchiver should have a real progress bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134839
<ubotu> New bug: #134840 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should open yelp at first boot after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134840
<ubotu> New bug: #134841 in sane-backends (main) "HP DeskJet F4140 All-in-One has wrong permissions on the USB scanner device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134841
<ubotu> New bug: #134842 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Fairmount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134842
<ubotu> New bug: #134843 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome - bottom panel missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134843
<ubotu> New bug: #134844 in gdesklets (universe) "edit source for FTB-net-gauge won't make changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134844
<ubotu> New bug: #134845 in ubuntu "dvd-r burn from computer files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134845
<ubotu> New bug: #134846 in ubuntu "akregator disables all video on Dell GX110" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134846
<ubotu> New bug: #134847 in firefox (main) "clipboard data lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134847
<ubotu> New bug: #134849 in hal (main) "Sansa e140 not recognized as audio player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134849
<ion> anyone know of a howto to compile a kernel with cfs scheduler patch?
<ubotu> New bug: #134850 in totem (main) "Ho deinstallato vlc e totem non mi funziona pi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134850
<ubotu> New bug: #134851 in childsplay (universe) "Installing from the menu, Add/Remove ..., only installs the core package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134851
<ubotu> New bug: #134852 in gaim "no way to disable tabs" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134852
<ubotu> New bug: #134853 in sane-backends (main) "CX6600 entry in SANE udev rule is incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134853
<ubotu> New bug: #134854 in ubuntu "temporal assigned ip address missing after hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134854
<ubotu> New bug: #134855 in network-manager (main) "[Gusty]  test 5 kubuntu - no sound on thinkpad R60" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134855
<ubotu> New bug: #134856 in ubuntu "Harddisk to slow on HP 6715s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134856
<ubotu> New bug: #134857 in ubuntu "screen and graphics, 1st monitor resolution changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134857
<ubotu> New bug: #134858 in update-manager (main) "update-manager freezes due to defunct dpkg process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134858
<ubotu> New bug: #134861 in firefox (main) "firefox crash in "special" website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134861
<ubotu> New bug: #134864 in compiz (main) "Compiz crash with Nvidia 7500LE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134864
<ubotu> New bug: #134865 in ltsp (main) "segfaults on ltsp in xen dom0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134865
<ubotu> New bug: #134867 in libimage-imlib2-perl (universe) "can't scale or clone tiff image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134867
<ubotu> New bug: #134868 in vbetool (main) "100% cpu on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134868
<ubotu> New bug: #134869 in compiz (main) "ctrl+alt+pgup/pgdn doesn't work with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134869
<ubotu> New bug: #134870 in ubuntu "Shared Folders do not take effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134870
<ubotu> New bug: #134872 in ubuntu "New user does not get the correct resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134872
<ubotu> New bug: #134874 in ubuntu "sound off button of laptop does not work, sound always off, hp compaq nc8430" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134874
<ubotu> New bug: #134875 in gcc-4.2 (main) "g++-4.2 does not install correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134875
<ubotu> New bug: #126571 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_doallocate()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126571
<ubotu> New bug: #134876 in ubuntu "[upgrade]  please upgrade jack audio connection kit to 0.103.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134876
<ubotu> New bug: #134878 in firefox (main) "webbrowser  no working wih hotmail " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134878
<ubotu> New bug: #134879 in wacom-tools (main) "wacom-tools 0.7.8 in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134879
<ubotu> New bug: #134880 in xen-meta (universe) "ssh xen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134880
<ubotu> New bug: #134881 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ide cdrom not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134881
<ubotu> New bug: #134882 in amarok (main) "amarok: MusicBrainz result dialog: use track by dbl-click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134882
<ubotu> New bug: #134883 in ubiquity (main) "[gutsy tribe-5]  Failed to unmount partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134883
<ubotu> New bug: #134884 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PCI: Bus #02 (-#05) is hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134884
<ubotu> New bug: #134885 in gnome-panel (main) "error de hal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134885
<ubotu> New bug: #134887 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Duplicate entries in K menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134887
<ubotu> New bug: #134888 in kopete (main) "kopete history plugin: contact context menu item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134888
<ubotu> New bug: #134889 in centericq (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove the centericq source package from gutsy." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134889
<frenkel> what does it mean, if a bug is triaged?
<frenkel> for example this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/129183
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129183 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  System freeze when bringing up rt2500pci interface" [Medium,Triaged] 
<frenkel> it's still not solved, pretty important
<frenkel> there's even a fix in the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #134890 in ubuntu "[feisty]  PPC installer gives error: subprocess post-removal script returned error status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134890
<ubotu> New bug: #134892 in debian-installer (main) "gutys-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso hangs at booting system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134892
<ubotu> New bug: #134893 in ubiquity (main) "compiz compositing locks up computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134893
<ubotu> New bug: #134894 in gnome-panel (main) "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' tocorrect the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134894
<ubotu> New bug: #134895 in centerim (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync centerim (4.22.1-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134895
<ubotu> New bug: #134896 in ubuntu "No Video after Upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134896
<ubotu> New bug: #134897 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  MacBook Rev.A, Gutsy Live CD fails to load X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134897
<ubotu> New bug: #134898 in usplash (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  MacBook Rev.A, Gutsy Live CD framebuffer blank with all modes other than "VGA"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134898
<ubotu> New bug: #134899 in lmms (universe) "(Gutsy) No menu entry for lmms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134899
<ubotu> New bug: #134900 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox shouldn't attempt to import temporary files generated when changing song tags" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134900
<ubotu> New bug: #134902 in putty (universe) "pterm crashes with SIGFPE if 'mincho (kochi)' font selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134902
<ubotu> New bug: #134903 in putty (universe) "pterm should default to a wide character font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134903
<ubotu> New bug: #134905 in d4x (universe) "Downloader for X - crash on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134905
<ubotu> New bug: #134910 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gusty]  no sound on gusty 2.6.22.10.11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134910
<ubotu> New bug: #134911 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gutsy]  Screen resolutions other than current are not listed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134911
<ubotu> New bug: #134912 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - GrubInstaller failer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134912
<ubotu> New bug: #134914 in eog (main) "[regression]  mousewheel on eog no longer scales image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134914
<ubotu> New bug: #134915 in fuse (main) "Unable to export/share fuse filesystems like ntfs-3g using NFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134915
<ubotu> New bug: #134917 in cpqarrayd (universe) "cpqarrayd crashed with a Seg Fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134917
<ubotu> New bug: #134918 in ubuntu "Misleading error message - cannot install 3d drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134918
<ubotu> New bug: #134919 in matplotlib (universe) "matplotlib quiver wrong plot [incl. proposed solution] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134919
<ubotu> New bug: #134920 in ubuntu "No wireless in Gutsy t4+5. Works in Feisty." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134920
<ubotu> New bug: #134921 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash downloading messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134921
<ubotu> New bug: #134922 in gtk+2.0 (main) "GTK based windows/apps don't load completely --- stalls " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134922
<ubotu> New bug: #134923 in ubuntu "Please sync webkit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134923
<ubotu> New bug: #134924 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134924
<ubotu> New bug: #134925 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  sphinxbase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134925
<ubotu> New bug: #134926 in f-spot (main) "[gutsy]  f-spot's import feature doesn't care about xdg_dirs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134926
<ubotu> New bug: #134927 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel update fails from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134927
<ubotu> New bug: #134928 in openoffice.org (main) "Format cell color not saved for [>0] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134928
<ubotu> New bug: #134929 in ubuntu "No sound output VIA VT82xx onboard audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134929
<ubotu> New bug: #134931 in nautilus (main) "nautilus will not respond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134931
<ubotu> New bug: #134932 in sonata (universe) "Sonata fails to display/load album art" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134932
<ubotu> New bug: #134933 in ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134933
<ubotu> New bug: #134934 in eog (main) "[gutsy]  eog doesn't show current directory images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134934
<ubotu> New bug: #134935 in ubuntu "Low microphone volume on Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134935
<ubotu> New bug: #134936 in amarok (main) "Nvidia driver needs to be reinstalled after installing KDE based programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134936
<ubotu> New bug: #134937 in ubuntu "Live CD hangs before loading GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134937
<ubotu> New bug: #134938 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-config makes the x-server crash (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134938
<ubotu> New bug: #134939 in gnome-panel (main) "beta graphics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134939
<ubotu> New bug: #134940 in nautilus (main) "nautilius blocks when I try to view .mkv file props" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134940
<ubotu> New bug: #134941 in ubuntu "Xwindows does not work in Kbuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134941
<ubotu> New bug: #134942 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa sound works only as root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134942
<ubotu> New bug: #134943 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-10-generic Kernel Package missing snd-hda-intel module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134943
<ubotu> New bug: #134944 in ubuntu "Keyboard locks up randomly while typing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134944
<ubotu> New bug: #134945 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus sendto + pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134945
<ubotu> New bug: #134946 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "master volume misrecognized as headphones volume in alsamixer (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134946
<ubotu> New bug: #134947 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail does nor recognise screen height correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134947
<ubotu> New bug: #134948 in gnome-system-tools (main) "required password length for new user does not correspond with settings in common-password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134948
<ubotu> New bug: #134949 in lirc (main) "IDs for MCEUSB2 distributed by HP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134949
<ubotu> New bug: #134950 in ubiquity (main) "fails to detect Windows during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134950
<ubotu> New bug: #134951 in ubuntu "gutsy too high resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134951
<ubotu> New bug: #134952 in synaptic (main) "synaptic's Mark Recommended/Suggested for installation not working (Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134952
<ubotu> New bug: #134953 in firefox (main) "www" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134953
<ubotu> New bug: #134954 in ubuntu "internal laptop speakers don't work, but headphones do" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134954
<ubotu> New bug: #134955 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Tooltips frequently appear below menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134955
<ubotu> New bug: #134958 in control-center (main) "gnome-at-properties Accessibile Login button tries to run gdmsetup without super user permissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134958
<varza> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #134959 in update-notifier (main) ""A package manager is working" but apt is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134959
<varza> Could you add this patch to sane for make working Lexmark x1100 series scanner?
<varza> http://stef.dev.free.fr/sane/lexmark/
<ubotu> New bug: #134961 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Hardware-Database isn`t working correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134961
<ubotu> New bug: #134962 in network-manager (main) "rt2500: network-manager fails to join wireless networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134962
<ubotu> New bug: #134960 in gwget2 (universe) "progess with decimal increment as well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134960
<ubotu> New bug: #134965 in sane-backends (main) "Patch Sane to support Lexmark X1100 series" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134965
<ubotu> New bug: #134966 in qtparted (main) "qtparted crashed when i select disk  /dev/sfd/  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134966
<ubotu> New bug: #134967 in language-pack-en (main) "package language-pack-en 1:7.10+20070820 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134967
<ubotu> New bug: #134968 in language-pack-en-base (main) "package language-pack-en-base 1:7.10+20070803 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134968
<ubotu> New bug: #134969 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feistey Upgrade: Could not install 'bcm43xx-fwcutter'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134969
<ubotu> New bug: #134970 in ubuntu "Gutsy not seeing Netgear WG311 wireless card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134970
<ubotu> New bug: #134971 in f-spot (main) "export to cd does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134971
<ubotu> New bug: #134972 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution does not resume from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134972
<ubotu> New bug: #134975 in debian-installer (main) "Should support WPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134975
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-18
<hggdh> Ampelbein, you are doing a good work, old bugs are as worthy as new ones. And yes, many reporters will complain it took us quite a long time to get there
<hggdh> such is life
<hggdh> mrooney, makes sense, I think. Go ahead and change it
<mrooney> I think we need a wiki page for complainers :)
<mrooney> explaining paradigms for non-free OSes simply don't apply to a free OS like Ubuntu, where it is very rare someone is getting paid to work on a piece of software. and since it is open source, the best thing they can do for an issue they care about is learn how to fix it and do so
<hggdh> one single wiki page will not be enough ;-)
<mrooney> haha, I know
<mrooney> something like WhyIsntMyBugFixed could be useful
<mrooney> Ampelbein: just read your stuff, yes I think what you are doing is great, as long as you can "take the heat" of some users, it will improve everything in the end. it is better IMO to get a reply asking why it has taken so long, than leave someone waiting indefinitely
<james_w> just subscribe them to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list for a day
<mrooney> james_w: brilliant :)
<mrooney> okay I have thinking about this stock response change a little more
<mrooney> "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Unfortunately we can't fix it in its current state..." doesn't make grammatical sense, as the `it` is sort of ambiguous and assuming it refers to the bug, that doesn't make semantic sense, the state of the bug isn't what needs to be changed
<mrooney> what about just changing "Unfortunately we can't fix it, because your description didn't include enough information." to "Unfortunately we can't fix it without more information."?
<hggdh> mrooney, this is indeed better
<mrooney> okay, that is used in 8 of the responses, I will just adjust all of them? obviously it is easy to change later :)
<tuxmaniac> good morrning folks
<dholbach> good morning
<techno_freak> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi techno_freak
<mattik> Hello, how is it possible, that I have reported many bugs what is marked duplicated newer one? Is there some people who try to collect more karma and ubuntuteros who help they?
<dholbach> mattik: the age of a bug is not relevant when deciding which bug is a duplicate of which other bug
<mattik> why
<dholbach> mattik: which contains more information is much more important
<mattik> ok
<dholbach> so if bug A is forward upstream already, has clear instructions how to reproduce, etc, bug B is likely to be made a duplicate of A
<mattik> but who decide it
<dholbach> whoever triages the bug and finds out about a duplicate
<mattik> ok, I agree
<elmargol> the guys from the linux action show are flaming about the ubuntu bugtracker :(
<dholbach> elmargol: do you have a link to that?
<mouz> dholbach: it might be (i could not find the flaming itself) somewhere here: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?cat=4
<dholbach> mh
<mcas> good morning
<nullack> Hi everyone :) I just joined the team, Ive been testing professionally for 12 years and have related experience in release management, problem management, ITIL, etcetc
<nullack> Anyway where is the bug management policies? The wiki is pretty brief on reporting bugs and Im getting inconsistencies from some devs on bugs Im involved on
<dholbach> hi nullack - did you check out  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<nullack> Yes I did, I need deeper info :) Anyway Im now looking at the IRC chat logs from the KB it has some info
<seb128> hey nullack, thanks for the good bug work ;-)
<seb128> nullack: about upstream bugs, things like "software is using too much ressources" are not usually distro changes, especially for gedit which has no distro change
<nullack> I dont have credentials to move the importance for bug 257818 - according to the bug policy as stated in the IRC chat log "High importance: This is a bug that has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users. It makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable." and it should be this priority. Can someone please change it, the dev is wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257818 in gstreamer "Totem Fails To Deinterlace" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257818
<seb128> nullack: looks like that's something which never worked right?
<seb128> nullack: you are the first one to complain about that, it might be annoying for some usecase but that's not something most users run into
<nullack> Sebastien how can we gaurentee that it isnt due to customisation in debian or Ubuntu? And it only recently came into existence when no gedit chages were made very recently
<seb128> nullack: and that's not something the ubuntu team has ressources to work on, so fighting over bug settings will not make a difference
<nullack> Sebastien, please Im not fighting :) Im simply looking to apply the Ubuntu policy
<seb128> nullack: a new gedit has been uploaded some days ago which uses gio
<nullack> I understand your reasons but thats not the policy
<seb128> you are using intrepid?
<nullack> Yes I am mate
<seb128> no gedit changed a lot
<seb128> they ported the code to gio
<seb128> and I uploaded that new version some days ago
<seb128> s/no/so
<nullack> Yeah I know, but I didnt have the issue until very recently
<seb128> maybe a gio thing
<nullack> I was synched to your change no problems then
<seb128> like you mounted a share which is low latency
<seb128> and it doesn't handle that correctly
<seb128> that would require somebody having the issue to use sysprof or similar to know what is going on
<nullack> I will look into that, can we please quickly discuss the deinterlace issue?
<seb128> nullack: gedit didn't change after the new version update (and a svn change backport), and there is no distro patch there, so I doubt the issue is specific to ubuntu, but right not easy to determine for users
<seb128> nullack: right, first what you call policy are guidelines
<nullack> Yeah Ive reported it upstream anyway :)
<seb128> the maintainers decide on what are the appropriate settings
<seb128> is that something which ever working using totem-gstreamer?
<nullack> No its not
<seb128> ok, so it's something which is not a regression
<nullack> Yes my friend, no regression
<seb128> and you are the first one to complain in several years of ubuntu
<seb128> now I can understand it's frustrating in your usecase
<nullack> Most people just install mplayer or VLC
<seb128> but that's not a high priority for our userbase
<nullack> Hmm, I understand, but I think I need to make a point
<nullack> It does effect the userbase, quite a bit, but people go and work around it by installing vlc or mplayer
<nullack> People rubbish gstreamer / vlc for the deinterlacing reason, and also other stuff like the stream bug I reported
<nullack> I want to support the default Ubuntu build with my tests and this is why Im one of the few who have reported these bugs instead of installing vlc or mplayer
<nullack> The user impact of not being able to deinterlace wrecks use cases like watching digital TV thats interlaced and using footage shot on interlaced cameras
<seb128> nullack: I don't agree about that, we get lot of people reporting totem bugs
<seb128> I just think 98% of users play avi, wmv, or mpeg files
<nullack> Ok, well I will defer to your judgement since youve seen my point of view :) If your really, really sure
<seb128> ok, let's be clear
<seb128> - it sucks
<seb128> - it's not trivial to fix
<seb128> - the ubuntu team doesn't write the software and doesn't have the ressources to work on this right now
<seb128> so the settings are not making any difference
<seb128> I think it's doesn't make the installation un-usable
<seb128> "# A cosmetic/usability issue that does not limit the functionality of an application "
<seb128> that would be low
<seb128> "# A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application. "
<seb128> that would be medium
<seb128> it's somewhere between those
<seb128> but as said picking on or the other is not going to make a difference
<nullack> Higher priorities might make a difference to an ethusiast whos looking at what the key issue are, but as you say its not trivial to fix
<nullack> I think not being able to watch interlaced DVB is serious, same with camera footage, but your view is that those use cases are not common
<elmargol> dholbach, on the latest podcast... reporting bugs is a waste of time for you and for the developers
<seb128> nullack: I don't know what DVB is and I think 95% of users just want youtube videos or divx movies yes
<nullack> Its Digital Video Broadcasts :) mostly Free to air TV thats sometimes broadcast in interlaced format
<dholbach> elmargol: maybe mail the link of the podcast to ubuntu-buqsquad@ along with the minute when that occurs - maybe somebody better than me can approach the producers of the podcast and have a chat with them about it
<seb128> nullack: and I don't think anybody looking at fixing hard issues will look at the ubuntu bug trackers, people working on gstreamer will do that upstream
<nullack> Ive added test files and info upstream
<seb128> cool
<seb128> anyway the importance is suggestive there
<nullack> I now understand your reasons and accept the policy are guidelines, thanks for your time Sebastien
<seb128> and if users want to get their issues considered they should let us know about it those rather than switching softwares
<nullack> I agree, thats what I was trying to do
<nullack> And besides, MOTU dont keep ffmpeg and mplayer up to date
<seb128> right, and I consider your bug, but you are the only one who raised that as a real issue so far
<seb128> another topic ;-)
<seb128> part of that is due to debian, ffmpeg is the debian version
<seb128> and there is also a manpower issue there, MOTU is way understaffed for the work to do
<nullack> Yeah their swamped
<seb128> btw about the file-roller chmod issue, I agree low was maybe not appropriate, though basic users don't know how to use sudo and user who do should know better than running graphical tools using it
<elmargol> dholbach, I'll that
<seb128> but thanks for sending it upstream and getting it fixed
<seb128> new GNOME tarballs are due today so it'll be fixed in intrepid
<nullack> No worries Sebastien, Im pleased you agree with my reasons why that particular bug was pretty nasty :)
<nullack> Great, were looking forward to testing it Ive got a few peeps on the forums lined up ready for it
<elmargol> dholbach, sadly I have to agree an some parts :( I have some verry old bugreports and since they are not easy to fix they get ignored
<elmargol> #55496 2006-08-07
<elmargol> Bug #103210 2007-04-05
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103210 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "ipw3945 Wifi connection is very slow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103210
<mcas> can someone please look at bug 258588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258588 in linux "upgrade error in linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258588
<mcas> i think this should be medium or high importance but i cannot change it
<gnomefreak> mcas: i see a few issues with -5
<mcas> ok
<gnomefreak> file system is read only so cant get X working due to that
<mcas> i forgot to search for duplicate bugs. sorry
<gnomefreak> but it upgrades fine. browser is slow
<gnomefreak> mcas: i havent filed a bug yet
<mcas> ah ok
<mcas> and my suggestions about the importance... do you think its ok?
<gnomefreak> im assuming its stopping you from upgrading the kernel is due to its issues but i havent looked at logs yet
<mcas> ok
<nullack> Anyone: When I have a bug that I already linked upstream, and upstream decide that its a duplicate of an existing other bug, LP says bugwatch for the upstream bug is invalid. How do I point the LP bug to the new upstream path? Trying it the usual way doesnt work, thanks
<nullack> Ah! Ive got it. Its the little yellow icon that allows to change the bug watch details next to the bug watch panel in LP in case anyone else has run into this :)
<anakron> Hi all
<mrooney> can anyone recommend a course of action for bug 250497?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250497 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver has stopped working for me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250497
<nullack> WinTesting1
<mrooney> the reporter says it hasn't happened recently and guessed it was fixed in a recent update, however the package hasn't been updated since months before his report
<mrooney> do I just mark as Invalid and ask him to re-open if he experiences the issue again?
<Hobbsee> i would - it could well be pebkac
<Hew> mrooney: I'd mark it invalid and use the standard response from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<mrooney> Hobbsee: pebkac?
<Hobbsee> !google pebkac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google pebkac
<Hobbsee> aww
<Hobbsee> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<mrooney> Hobbsee: :)
<nullack> lol
<seb128> mrooney: right, close the bug and ask him to reopen if he gets the issue again
<mrooney> Hew, seb128: thanks!
<nullack> Ping Sebastien : Gnome dont want to use ffdeinterlace for a work around to the current deinterlacing and it appears I wont be able to convince them. Get the feeling they are not keen on ffmpeg. Perhaps by October the newer gstreamer bad plugins and playbin2 will be happening
<seb128> nullack: let's see, not really something ubuntu can change in a distribution specific way
<nullack> No, next cycle should be much better though with playbin2, resindvd, deinterlace support - gstreamer coming of age :)
<seb128> right
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu
<bddebian> :)
<nullack> Anyone: Ive found a bunch of bugs in Intrepid with gnome not recognising certain file extensions as multimedia files by default and the second related issue being that although I have all the necessary demuxers and decoders installed, I dont get thumbnails generated as gnome doesnt know they are video. Im not sure, is this an upstream bug or one I should report in LP?
<qense> This could indeed be an upstream bug. However, I would report it at LP. The Bugsquad nows Ubuntu better than upstream and can ask for the right files. If it turns out to be caused by something else, the report won't go lost.
<qense> It's also good for us to have an overview of bugs in Ubuntu. ;)
<nullack> Ok Ill kick it off in LP and consider bugwatching it to a new one in gnomes bugzilla
<qense> I'd add first the files requested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures and wait for the Bugsqua to respond.
<nullack> Not too much there thats relevant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOME :) Its ok, I know the gnome revision Im on and can provide details
<qense> OK
<nullack> What package in gnome controls the desktop file extension stuff?
<qense> I'm not even sure if it's gnome at all, I just realized that some things are handled by shared-mime-info.
<nullack> Even on KDE?
<qense> At the moment it's just being used my ROX and GNOME, but they expect KDE to change soon too. I'm not sure about KDE 4.1 though, I'm running hardy.
<nullack> ok well I will put the package as shared-mime-info because I honestly dont know what packages this is for
<qense> It could be a bug in the GNOME handling.
<qense> It's a database.
<nullack> Sebastien might be busy, maybe I should leave it blank till a gnome guru is available
<seb128> nullack: could you describe the bug?
<nullack> lol
<nullack> Hi mate
<nullack> There is two issues
<nullack> One, some common multimedia file types are not associated with their extensions as video by default
<seb128> which ones?
<nullack> Heres my list one sec
<seb128> do you have an example?
<nullack> So far I have ps. ts and mqv being missing
<nullack> Minor as user can open with, but as you know I have reported a bug on that as well
<seb128> I still didn't understand this open with bug but let's talk about that later
<nullack> TS and PS especially are very common types
<seb128> .ts like the video dvd thing?
<seb128> .ps for a video? namespace conflict ...
<nullack> Its a transport stream so it is many things, but one of them is video dvd
<nullack> Well see alot more ts and people get into DVB more
<seb128> .ts is a defined type
<seb128>   <mime-type type="application/x-linguist">
<seb128>     <comment>message catalog</comment>
<nullack> Gnome errors with an error dialogue saying there is no application of this type
<seb128> nothing claims this mimetype
<seb128> ok, so way it works
<nullack> Error test is Could not display (filepath and name)
<seb128> shared-mime-info define known mimetype
<seb128> see /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml
<seb128> it can using filenames and content for that
<nullack> Do you agree its a bug?
<seb128> then .desktop in /usr/share/applications list the mimetype they can open
<seb128> well
<nullack> So root cause .desktop is missing ts app?
<seb128> it requires somebody who has a clue about the format to open a freedesktop bug on shared-mime-info
<seb128> including an example of possible
<seb128> no
<seb128> first we should know what you call .ts
<nullack> A transport steam file
<seb128> shared-mime-info knows "application/x-linguist" which are .ts
<nullack> is x-linguist common?
<seb128> no clue
<seb128> I've never used any I think
<nullack> Ive never heard of it and IMHO most people would think video when someone said .ts
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> that's purely upstream request
<seb128> so
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=shared-mime-info
<seb128> open a bug there
<nullack> Righto, upstream
<seb128> describing the mimetype you want to be added
<seb128> and attach an example if possible
<nullack> Ready for the second issue?
<seb128> they will want to know how the format is called
<seb128> where it's used
<seb128> and if the content is specific
<seb128>  
<seb128> yes
<nullack> Ok
<seb128> what is the next one?
<nullack> 2nd one is I have the right demuxers and decoders installed but gnome fails to thumbnail them, even though totem plays them through gstreamer no problems
<nullack> These are TS's, MKV's, SWF's and MQV's
<seb128> gconf-editor, desktop, gnome, thumbnailers
<seb128> you have a list of formats to thumbnail there
<nullack> Right I can look that up :)
<seb128> those need a mimetype again, so .ts will not work until defined in shared-mime-info
<seb128> there is a /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-matroska/command so those should work though
<seb128> verify if they have the correct mimetype in the nautilus dialog
<seb128> otherwise for those which are not listed that's a totem upstream bug
<nullack> Nautilus opens MKVs into Totem and plays them fine
<nullack> No tumbnails though
<seb128> look to /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-matroska/command in gconf-editor
<seb128> and try running the command on a command line
<nullack> Ok one moment
<seb128> verify also that they have the correct mimetype in nautilus too
<nullack> Sebastien do you know the syntax for the path, the command in gconfeditor has input variables
<nullack> e.g. /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-matroska/command
<nullack> No man pages for it either
<nullack> Ah got it, executing is spat out the parameters
<seb128> nullack: command source destination
<seb128> nullack: there is a timeout so if the thumbnailing is too slow for this format that might be the issue
<nullack> nullack@PPP:/mnt/vault/Film/Tests$ gnome-video-thumbnailer -j Mushishi24-head.mkv 1.jpg
<nullack> gnome-video-thumbnailer couldn't process file: 'Mushishi24-head.mkv'
<nullack> Reason: Took too much time to process.
<nullack> Your spot on :)
<seb128> I think we already got some bug about that issue
<nullack> Ok so 1st is an upstream bug and second is a feature not a bug
<seb128> not sure what we can do though
<nullack> Buy me a faster machine? what ya reckon? hehe
<seb128> bumping the timeout would mean increase ressource usage for that
<nullack> Exactly
<seb128> and optimizing the thumbnail might not be trivial
<nullack> Yes it is H.264 and until we have AVC GPU acceleration my sys struggles
<seb128> but that sounds quite some work for a low importance issue so not likely a priority
<nullack> Agreed, Im dropping the second item
<nullack> Would you like to discuss the open with later, I know your busy
<seb128> that's fine, I can discuss while updates are building
<nullack> Its a usability thing, low priority
<nullack> My thinking is...
<nullack> Gstreamer is installed by default
<nullack> So choosing between Movie Player and Movie Player (gstreamer) is no choice
<nullack> It confuses a user
<seb128> I've no such options
<seb128> I've only "movie player" listed
<seb128> and then xine and mplayer because I installed those
<nullack> They are there by default, I did a special clean install of Alpha 4
<seb128> that's weird
<nullack> As well, that link I sent you to the forum many others have it
<nullack> Yeah it is
<nullack> Would installing gstreamer plugins do it?
<seb128> where do you get those? in the context menu?
<nullack> Right mouse click video file, choose open with, and observe those two options in the list of apps to open the video with
<nullack> Specifically it is Open With Other Application
<seb128> do you have any mimetype in /usr/share/applications/totem-gstreamer.desktop?
<nullack> lemme grep it one sec
<nullack> Are you sure your going into the seperate dialog box with the heading Open With and not just the right mouse click window?
<seb128> those should be equivalent
<seb128> and yes, I tried on a .avi
<nullack> Ive got lots of entries in different languages in that desktop file
<nullack> I will post a screenshot right now to show you, one moment please
<seb128> look into /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache the avi line for example
<seb128> video/x-avi=totem.desktop;mplayer.desktop;
<seb128> is what I get here
<nullack> nullack@PPP:/mnt/vault/Film/Tests$ cat /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache | grep avi
<nullack> video/x-avi=totem.desktop
<nullack> nullack@PPP:/mnt/vault/Film/Tests$
<seb128> nullack: and in .local?
<seb128> grep avi .local -R?
<nullack> No movie apps, other stuff
<seb128> did you try on a .avi?
<nullack> The thing is, once you right mouse click, go into Open With other Application ...  noting the three dots means its going into a new window
<seb128> and you have a gstreamer entry listed?
<nullack> Its not just the right mouse menu
<nullack> No gstreamer is listed in the right click menu
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you are speaking about the dialog to pick an application
<nullack> Yes sir
<seb128> not the "open with" tab in the properties dialog
<nullack> Its the "open with" window
<seb128> I was thinking about the tab in the property dialog
<seb128> ok, I can confirm the issue now
<nullack> Sorry
<nullack> Can you see it now?
<seb128> not your fault, just a misunderstanding there
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I just never use this dialog usually
<nullack> The thing is because some video mime types arent recognised a user has to go into this menu to fix video playback
<nullack> To force it
<seb128> I usually open totem and dnd things to it
<seb128> but right, this dialog is there and should be fixed
<nullack> Yeah, alternative workflows
<seb128> this issue is a packaging one
<nullack> Can I do anything else to help?
<seb128> that's due to the "make possible to install xine and gstreamer variants together"
<seb128> you can try to work on a patch if you want ;-)
<seb128> hum, the .desktop has a NoDisplay=true, maybe nautilus should respect that
<nullack> I have alot to learn about packaging and really my professional skills are in test management / release management / problem management not configuration management
<seb128> nullack: I've a fix, those should use Hidden=true rather than NoDisplay=true, will fix in the next upload
<nullack> Great thanks my friend, will test when you deliver the goodness in updates
<seb128> nullack: ok, keep the good work on bugs then and let other people come with changes, that works too ;-)
<seb128> thanks for your interest in this issues
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<nullack> Ping Pedro : Thankyou for adding your comment to 250021 but I do not think that a new file roller has been committed for build - I have not received any emails about it and I dont see it in the build farm
<nullack> #250021
<seb128> bug #250021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250021 in file-roller "copy as root  trashes my install" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250021
<pedro_> nullack: according to upstream that doesn't affect trunk
<pedro_> that's why i marked as fix committed
<seb128> nullack: we use "fix commited" when the bug is fixed upstream so we know what to close in the next version update
<pedro_> at the desktop (gnome) fix committed  = fixed upstream also
<pedro_> indeed
<nullack> Ok, I understand, not intuitive but Ill follow the standards :0 Since our tree isnt their tree
<nullack> Sorry Pedro, thanks for your help on this bug :)
<pedro_> nullack: you're welcome, thanks for following up ;-)
<awalton_laptop> is anyone from the bug squad around that could renew my membership?
<Igorot> awalton_laptop: ask bdmurray
<awalton_laptop> Igorot, thanks
<pedro_> awalton_laptop: renewed
<awalton_laptop> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<nullack> Ping someone at Canonical : I think packages,ubuntu.org has lost the plot it tells me that my search for ffmpeg packages in intrepid and hardy are not found
<nullack> You have searched for packages that names contain ffmpeg in suite(s) intrepid, all sections, and all architectures.
<nullack> Sorry, your search gave no results
<nullack> Edit: No Ive lost the plot - time for coffee - I forgot to put search by package name
<nullack> lol edit2: it has :)
<nullack> Internal Server Error
<nullack> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<nullack> Please contact the server administrator, frank@lichtenheld.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
<nullack> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<chrisccoulson> just having a look through some of the expirable bugs. i've just come across bug 217760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217760 in synaptic "Under 64 bit architecture, no easy way to add a 32-bit archive to synaptic or apt" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217760
<chrisccoulson> personally, i think thats a bad idea, but what does everyone else think?
<pheeror> as isv (read adobe) sux hard, it's not so bad idea
<hggdh> argh, LP is slow...
<chrisccoulson> it is a bad idea. we shouldn't give users an easy way of installing packages that have been specifically built for 32-bit architecture on a 64-bit machine
<hggdh> well, there are builds for this
<chrisccoulson> the packages should be re-packaged to install on a 64-bit architecture. that is already the case with adobe (which is installable from medibuntu on 64-bit)
<pheeror> take in consideration that amd64 is backward compatible with x86
<pheeror> yes sure
<pheeror> my bad
<chrisccoulson> but 32-bit packages will contain files in /usr/lib. installing these on a 64-bit machine is almost guaranteed to cause breakage
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, what did you mean about there are builds for this?
<pheeror> indeed, i've misunderstood the issue
<hggdh> for example, ia32
<hggdh> (and I do run both 32 and 64 bits on my laptop)
<pheeror> btw is it possible to install ff x86-32 with that evil flash on amd64 hardy?
<pheeror> (by one or two commands)
<chrisccoulson> i thought so, thanks. do you think that bug 217760 should be set to won't fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217760 in synaptic "Under 64 bit architecture, no easy way to add a 32-bit archive to synaptic or apt" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217760
<hggdh> if a specific package/library needs to be built for 32 bits on a 64bits architecture, this has to be requested
<hggdh> darn it, my browser refuses to go online right now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree with you. i definately don't think we should enable an easy way to pull packages from a repository built for 32-bit architectures on to a 64-bit machine
<hggdh> this is usually not a good idea. I have done that before, but by copying the necessary individual libraries over to /usr/lib32, and stitching the resulting mess by hand
<chrisccoulson> me too. could you mark the bug report as 'wont fix' please? :) i can't do that unfortunately
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson, thanks for working on the gnome-session bug
<chrisccoulson> no problem! sorry i havent responded yet.
<chrisccoulson> i think yours is probably the better solution, as it is more consistent with the rest of the code
<james_w> it does seem to be
<james_w> shall I forward it to upstream?
<chrisccoulson> you can do. i already attached my patch to the upstream report actually, but nobody has commented yet
<james_w> ah, ok, I should have looked
<chrisccoulson> james_w, are you familiar with bug 235698?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235698 in gvfs "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235698
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I don't think so
<james_w> why?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. it's been fixed in intrepid, and i was going to ask if you knew whether it was going to be fixed in hardy as a SRU?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: not likely, it's a non issue for hardy, the only reason users notice is apport
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks for that seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what do you think about blacklisting gvfs-fuse-daemon in apport? it might stop people who have enabled apport from reporting new bugs...
<seb128> chrisccoulson: there is not a lot of recent duplicates and I would prefer to backport the patch for this specific issue rather than workaround it this way
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i suggested that was because i got the impression it probably wasn't going to be fixed in hardy
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you think it's important to fix there? it should create no real issue
<chrisccoulson> i was just trying to think of a way to reduce the number of people reporting that bug from hardy, but, like you said - there aren't that many recent duplicates anyway, so it's probably a non-issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson: apport also has a list of known bugs in bzr, so you can add an entry there and user will be pointed to this bug when trying to open a new duplicate
<chrisccoulson> seb128: i didn't know that actually. thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<_stink_> I'm new-ish to bug triage. Bug 154621 is apparently a well known KDE issue, with solutions and other info available in more than one KDE bug (75828 and 70624, e.g.). Other info at http://ur1.ca/30z. I'd like to add these links to the LP bug and close it somehow.  Is invalid the right status?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154621 in ubuntu "Kubuntu shortcuts: switch to next keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154621
<_stink_> those KDE bug #s are at bugs.kde.org
<yuriy> _stink_: there is an "also affects project" link to link the reports together
<yuriy> _stink_: if there are other reports about it in launchpad, you can pick a "main" one and mark the others as duplicates
<yuriy> _stink_: and add all relevant information to the main report in a comment  if it's not already there
<_stink_> yuriy: ok. i don't see other LP bugs on the same issue, just bugs at bugs.kde.org.  so i'll put the info in a comment on this bug.
<yuriy> _stink_: if it is an actual bug, and can be confirmed in other reports, invalid is not the right status
<yuriy> _stink_: right, that's what "also affects project" is for
<_stink_> yuriy: the KDE bug reports about this don't consider it an open bug. they are old reports and amount to telling the user to config correctly
<_stink_> ok
<_stink_> which is why i thought it should be closed somehow in LP
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> well, that may be correct then, but comment carefully
<_stink_> ok, thanks
<_stink_> i'll be nice :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/258797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258797 in audacious "audacious (tuple_get_int: assertion `tuple != NULL' failed) add patch" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> would be cool if it was added, now audacious is useless imo :)
<bdrung> dupondje: may be I have a look at it
<dupondje> tested and successfully working :)
<bdrung> dupondje: can you give me the link to the bugreport from the upstream project?
<dupondje> bdrung: http://bugzilla.atheme.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42
<ubottu> bugzilla.atheme.org bug 42 in Core "Infinite playlist update when entry->tuple == null." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<bdrung> dupondje: thx
<dupondje> without the patch audacious creates logfile with size of 1gb/10mins or something :p
<dupondje> quite crap :P
<bdrung> dupondje: what do i have to do to reproduce this bug or does this happen right on the start?
<dupondje> think u need to load files in the playlist
<bdrung> k, i'll try it
<dupondje> and I got ARTIST - TITLE as playlist info ...
<bdmurray> hggdh_: Do you remember what we said about needs-packaging bugs that are already packaged for debian?  change to sync request?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: that's what it was originally, but then we decided to take that out
<LaserJock> bdmurray: do you think it should go back in?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: maybe, I wrote a script this weekend that found a fair number of n-p bugs that are already packaged for debian
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> to me it depends on the intent of the bug
<LaserJock> if they are saying "I want this software in" I'd invalidate it
<LaserJock> but if they're saying "I know it's in debian, I just want the latest version" I'd maybe turn it into a "upgrade" bug
<LaserJock> but I'd avoid turning them into sync requests because that's a more defined process bug
<LaserJock> bdmurray: does that make sense?
<bdmurray> not really
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> what would be the purpose of the bug then, if the software is already in Debian?
<LaserJock> unless there's more to the story it's probably useless
<LaserJock> and I'd rather have people do investigation first before doing a sync bug
<dupondje> its about my bug ? ;)
<LaserJock> so I think it's counter-productive to try to turn needs-packaging into sync bugs
<bdmurray> right, but I could run requestsync for the the bug, invalidate the n-p bug and point them the at the sync request bug to subscribe to
<LaserJock> but I don't want people using requestsync unless they know what they're doing
<bdmurray> I said "I could run requestsync"
<LaserJock> people should at a minimum test build the debian package in sbuild/pbuilder before submitting requestsync
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> well, that'd be a lot of work on your part
<LaserJock> or wait
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess doesn't say anything about sbuild/pbuilder
<LaserJock> if these packages are in Debian but not in Ubuntu then nothing should be done at all really, depending on the stage of release
<LaserJock> packages are semi-automatically imported in that case
<bdmurray> Right, but we are past Import Freeze now
<LaserJock> so we shouldn't be filing sync bugs for those unless there's a good reason
<LaserJock> I'm not sure when the archive admins stop importing new sources
<bdmurray> I'll check with them then
<LaserJock> but SyncRequestProcess should probably have something about test building
<LaserJock> currently it's implied
<jpds> LaserJock: If the person running requestsync is not a member of the MOTU team, they will first need approval of the u-(m|u)-s team.
<LaserJock> jpds: exactly, I don't think we should fill up the queue with low-priority bugs
<jpds> Good point.
<LaserJock> I'd rather people do some work on it first to make sure it's worth the sponsors time
<bdmurray> So I should just forget about those?
<LaserJock> honestly I don't think it's worth your time to file sync requests
<bdmurray> Okay, so I am at a point we are know something should be done w/ 10 bugs or so but just shouldn't do anything?
<LaserJock> in a reply to invalidating you might point people to SyncRequestprocess and say something like "This software has already been packaged in Debian. If it is not available in the current Ubuntu development version feel free to follow [sync wikii page]"
<LaserJock> bdmurray: which bugs are you talking about?
<bdmurray> bug 255110, bug 151564, bug 198048, bug 181084, bug 230453, bug 255106, bug 255402, bug 141171, bug 204711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255110 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] bzr-stats" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151564 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Gtk2::Sexy Perl bindings - libgtk2-sexy-perl" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198048 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pulseaudio-module-jack" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181084 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] guake" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230453 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] linux-uvc" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230453
<bdrung> dupondje: i cannot repproduce it.
<dupondje> strange
<bdrung> dupondje: with wich filetype does this bug appears?
<dupondje> if u google the error, tons of people have it
<dupondje> .MP3
<bdrung> i will test with mp3
<LaserJock> bdmurray: you're saying you have ~ 10 needs-packaging bugs now in your list of New/Undecided ?
<LaserJock> s/Undecided/Unkown/
<vadi2> A pair of people after an update of ubuntu got their themes broken, and I'm not sure how to fix it. The question has been open for quite a while: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38900
<bdmurray> LaserJock: no, I'm saying I've discovered that those needs-packaging bugs are already packaged in Debian
<bdrung> dupondje: still not
<LaserJock> bdmurray: oh, right
<dupondje> what version using ? :)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I'm guessing a few of them are people who've filed a bug in both Ubuntu and Debian
<bdrung> dupondje: 1.5.1-2ubuntu2
<dupondje> same :x
<bdrung> does it also happen on other file types?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: so are you wanting to mark them Invalid or no?
<dupondje> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/38616/
<dupondje> this is my conf
<bdrung> dupondje: where do i have to put it?
<LaserJock> Invalidating a needs-packaging bug that's In Progress is a bit troublesome, but people can reopen them if they've got a reason to
<dupondje> /home/<user>/.config/audacious/config
<dupondje> also see: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491655
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian bugtracker: global name 'ls' is not defined (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=491655;mbox=yes)
<bdrung> dupondje: with your config audacious does not start. there is no alsa device, because i run intrepid in a virtual machine. therefore i use null output instead of alsa
<dupondje> oh :s well dunno, try loading ALOT of MP3 files
<dupondje> +1000
<dupondje> but I gtg now
<dupondje> pm me if u have questions
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-19
<hggdh_> bdmurray, LaserJock commented on this (I do not remember the details, but I will search) -- he asked to take out the "change to sync"
<hggdh_> ah, I see LaserJock already answered, sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<techno_freak> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi techno_freak
<LaserJock> dholbach!
<dholbach> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> dholbach: used your harvest-page.py today
<dholbach> LaserJock: nice
<LaserJock> then I made a tinyurl out of the result ;-)
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> :-)
<LaserJock> but it made for a pretty good working list
<dholbach> that's why I couldn't find it on the wiki :)
<dholbach> that's what I hoped
<dholbach> which team?
<LaserJock> ~edubuntu-bugs
<dholbach> MOTU Science?
<dholbach> ah ok
<LaserJock> MOTU Science would probably be too much to do realistically I think
<LaserJock> it's ~ 550 source packages
<dholbach> worth a try ;-)
<dholbach> http://tinyurl.com/6l7x9b
<dholbach> would be nice to have all the packages that were "not found" at the top or the bottom or something
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> that's typical for science apps
<LaserJock> most of them don't have much going on
<LaserJock> but you never know so you need to check anyway
<dholbach> and that's fine
<macvr> hi, i'm trying to report  a touchpad bug[this is my first time] the debugging page tells that i have to attach 6 different files along with the report but the launchpad site has provision for attaching ONLY 1 file... am i doing this correctly?
<macvr> i have tried #ubuntu ,but no 1 knows , what to do!
<Hobbsee> i think you have to attach them one at a time.
<nullack> Macvr - you could tar them all up or add them one at a time.
<nullack> The good thing about launchpad with bugs is that you can always add to it :)
<macvr> oh, ok. i'm new to ubuntu so didnt know that, thank you
<macvr> i have submitted a bug report for low touchpad sentivity, while using tap for clicking. tap clicking makes my fingers ache!!! :'(what are the chances that it will get triaged?
<seb128> ;-)
<nullack> Is it wrong to point a user to the dvd decryption library as a fix to his bug? I dont know what country the user is and therefore I dont know if my suggestion would be questionable or not
<nullack> Also the user who was on here earlier (macvr) the bug he was talking about is bug #259289 - I dont have any laptops with which to replicate the issue but someone here may have
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259289 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "touchpad TAPPING, scrolling, dragging don't work (as expected)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259289
<nullack> If no one knows the answer to the DVD decrypt library question I will raise it on the mailing list :)
<knorr> Hey. Just started triaging. A user requests a new version of a package that's already in the repos in a previous version. Do I mark the bug as Invalid?
<james_w> knorr: tag the bug "upgrade"
<james_w> it's not invalid to want a new version of a program
<james_w> if the version they want, or a later one, is in Intrepid, then mark the bug fixed released
<james_w> if they want it for an older release then point them to how to request a backport
<knorr> Okay. The new version is not present in intrepid, so I guess I set the status to Confirmed, add the package name of the one present in the repo, and add a tag "upgrade"?
<techno_freak> james_w, on the same lines, what do I do when someone points to an updated version available in Debian?
<james_w> knorr: yep, and wishlist it if you have the power
<james_w> techno_freak: a sync request will bring it in
<knorr> james_w: I don't ;)
<james_w> techno_freak: but what you can do is the same as above, and mention in your comment that it is in Debian already
<techno_freak> james_w, ok, will do it :)
<techno_freak> james_w, on my case, there is already a bug 259347 on it, how do i triage it now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259347 in ttf-indic-fonts "Update ttf-malayalam-fonts-udeb package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259347
<techno_freak> james_w, do i add a tag  to it?
<james_w> techno_freak: yep, you can check it's not in Intrepid, confirm it, and tag upgrade, wishlist if you can
<techno_freak> james_w, ok thanks :)
<james_w> techno_freak: and if you understand what to do convert it in to a sync request
<techno_freak> ok
<techno_freak> james_w, in addition, do no i need to subscribe another team like ubuntu-main-sponsors ?
<james_w> if you are doing a sync request, but not just for an upgrade bug
<techno_freak> james_w, ok :)
<bddebian> Boo
<nullack> Ping tseliot : FYI Nvidia have released  177.67 ;)
<tseliot> nullack: I'll upload the new release ASAP
<nullack> ty, will test it :)
<tseliot> nullack: ok ;)
<seb128> will the new version fix all those compiz crashes?
<nullack> Release notes say stability improvements but I need to test to give you concrete outcomes
<nullack> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_177.67.html
<emgent> tseliot: heya
<tseliot> emgent: hi ;)
<nullack> Ping Pedro : Next time you need some info on one of my bugs can you please ask me if Im here, thanks
<pedro_> nullack: next time, please use the correct nick, thanks you
<nullack> What nick?
<jcastro> pedro_: is there a list somewhere that shows bugs that are still NEW on Ubuntu but fixed in Debian?
<pedro_> anyways
<jcastro> pedro_: something like "bugs fixed elsewhere" but more specific
<bdmurray> ogasawara: what happend to kern.log in Intrepid?
<bdmurray> jcastro: I might be able to work that out for you
<jcastro> so for example
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/84072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84072 in rdesktop "[feisty] rdesktop should be compiled with IPv6 enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> this was fixed in debian but was missing a link
<jcastro> so I linked it
<jcastro> I figure the next step would be a list of low hanging fruit that are fixed in debian
<ogasawara> bdmurray: what do you mean?
<jcastro> (or upstream or whatever)
<jcastro> bdmurray: I was going to put it in the upstream report by package, I was just seeing if you guys had something like this already
<bdmurray> ogasawara: 2 of my systems aren't writing to kern.log but to /var/log/debug
<ogasawara> bdmurray: huh, dunno
<nullack> bdmurray: Im replciating that issue on Alpha 4 by default kern.log has no log messages. A cat of the file is null
<nullack> I do not recall kernel 2.6.26 changing logging, does anyone know?
<pedro_> jcastro: ah no that i know
<bdmurray> bug 255635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255635 in sysklogd "Kernel messages not logged to /var/log/kern.log" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255635
<bdmurray> ogasawara: did you see that?
<nullack> bdmurray: I see its upstream with Debian. Do you have time for a quick q?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup, just reading through it
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Is there much debugging documentation that asks for kern.log?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: seems Ben is aware of it
<bdmurray> nullack: sure
<ogasawara> bdmurray: only if we specifically ask for it
<bdmurray> okay, I'll be careful then. ;)
<nullack> bdmurray: Thanks. I have not responded to a bug in LP as Im not sure if it is allowed to resolve a DVD playback bug by providing instructions to a DEB package outside our repos for DVD2CSS? I asked earlier and was going to email the list but since your here
<nullack> I do not know the country the reporter is in, therefore I dont know if its a problem for him or not
<seb128> nullack: I've rejected the "totem listed several time in the open with dialog" nomination, nominations should be used for bugs that are blocker for the version nominated and that's not the case for this one
<bdmurray> I would prefer bug reporter not be pointed to stuff outside our repos as that is not something we can help them with / take bug reports for
<nullack> Understand, so invalid?
<bdmurray> libdvdread3 which is in universe should be able to help them out
<nullack> Only if its been compiled with the -libdvdcss option
<bdmurray> nullack: look carefully at the contents of that package
<nullack> seb128: Sebastien thats fine thanks for letting me know
<nullack> Will do Brian, thanks
<bdmurray> again it depends on it being legal in their country
<seb128> nullack: btw I'm not sure the bug is easy to fix now, the variants should be listed for people who want to use the non-default backend to open a video
<seb128> nullack: and masking the totem entry would break the nautilus association
<nullack> seb128: Great news, and I hope next gnome cycle we have all the goodness with resindvd, deinterlace, playbin2 :) No one will have issues with ubuntu default then
<nullack> bdmurray: I see the package is depended on the gstreamer bad plugins so that makes it an easy one to instruct for installing that package
<jcastro> bdmurray: ok, apparently after I link it to the debian thing it shows up on harvest automatically.
<jcastro> bdmurray: I just was wondering if the linking led to it actually getting on someone's radar
<bdmurray> jcastro: heh, thats funny.  I've done both those bits but didn't see the connection.
<jcastro> bdmurray: yes, my  lightbulb just went off as well
<nullack> seb128: I consider it a usability issue of low importance. Anyway since its not choice for the default ubuntu build either will work - it only becomes a real choice later on but a user who installs xine isnt going to be so easily confused which I think mitigates the bug?
<jcastro> bdmurray: so, this afternoon I've been linking debian bugs from your unlinked.html page.
<seb128> nullack: well that's a bug but there is easy way to fix it as said
<jcastro> bdmurray: I was thinking, as we 5-a-day these they'll show up on harvest
<seb128> nullack: the non-backend-specific is required for nautilus to have a default association, the other ones are required to allow the user to select the non default one
<seb128> nullack: the only way to fix that would be to special case that in the code which does list the applications which is ugly
<nullack> seb128: understand
<anakron> Bmurray
<anakron> ping bmurray
<bdmurray> that's not me but close enough
<anakron> :o
<anakron> ping bdmurray
<Pimpy> Hi there
<Pici> -_-
<bdmurray> anakron: pong
<Pimpy> Brand new on 8.10 alpha 4
<Pimpy> :)
<nullack> seb128: I have consistently chosen the Totem Movie player one on the default build and not had any problems. Since this issue would confuse newer users I thnk the default situation is ok - either choice works
<nullack> seb128: It could be said those who use alternative backends are more advanced and can handle the choice
<seb128> right
<Pimpy> can someone help, when i move windows they are "delayed"
<Pimpy> using nvidia main drivers version 177, 8.10 alpha 4
<Pimpy> thanks
<nullack> Pimpy on that configuration - have synched today? Lots of X and gnome bits have changed. Is your mirror up to date?
<Pimpy> hi nullack synched ? i am a naab man, since 2 months on 8.04, since 2 days on 8.10
<nullack> Pimpy: Goto software sources, change mirror to main, goto update manager, update
<Pimpy> thing i have it in FR
<Pimpy> you mean on the main source code ?
<nullack> Pimpy lets take this to private chat this chan isnt for support ok
<Pimpy> ok sorry
<Pimpy> thanks for this help, guys, waiting update to go from main source, then reboot :)
<nullack> Cheers Pimpy, cya
<Pimpy> hi, i did the upgrade for packages from main source, pc was not booting, had to choose safe mode, then resume normal boot, still "lag" in windows when i move them
<nullack> bdmuarry: Ive taken a close look at libdvdread in Ubuntu and I dont think it is compiling with libdvdcss. URL: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvdread/libdvdread_0.9.7-10ubuntu1.diff.gz
<nullack> bdmurray: I note build flags are CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,defs" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr
<bdmurray> I was talking about install-css.sh
<nullack> bdmurray: I compile my own mplayer for testing comparison purposes (I do gstreamer and totem tests)  and the build flag requires --with-libdvdcss
<pheeror> Pimpy: that's bad ;-)
<pheeror> Pimpy: what driver for you nvidia card do you use?
<pheeror> Pimpy: whatever the answer is, try another one ;-)
<nullack> bdmuarry: Hmm, the puzzle deepens I'll look more
<pheeror> Pimpy: because it's very probably the source of the problem and you can identify it this way
<nullack> Anyone: Where are shell scripts kept in the repos? How do I search for scripts on the packages website?
<james_w> nullack: shell scripts that are part of packages?
<nullack> james_w: Yes, install-css.sh
<james_w> nullack: that would be in the package
<nullack> james_w: Got ya, ta
<Pimpy> nullack,  you dont go to sleep ? ::
<nullack> No Im between contracts so Im keeping my own hours
<nullack> Plus its peaceful with my wife is asleep :)
<nullack> Pimpy: If youve synched your Alpha to the repos and continue to have problems, consider a bug report if your out of ideas or try to diagnose it further. Remember your OS is in an alphe release state
<chrisccoulson> just come across bug 234961 against gnome-power-manager.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234961 in gnome-power-manager "battery monitor not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234961
<chrisccoulson> i think this could be in hal or g-p-m. does anyone have any ideas for the best way to determine this?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I thought there was a debugging page about g-p-m
<chrisccoulson> there is, and the reporter has posted a log file requested from the debugging page
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<chrisccoulson> it provides details of getting the info from HAL too. Missed that bit!
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to ask the reporter to get the info from hal using dbus-send
<nullack> Do we have an automated regression test harness?
<kees> nullack: some scripts are written in qa-regression-testing project
<nullack> Is that on LP?
<nullack> Got it, ty https://code.launchpad.net/qa-regression-testing
<kees> nullack: yup, that's the one.
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> pedro_: Is it just me or did the location of System -> Administration switch ordering with Preferences?
<nullack> Yes it did Brian
<bdmurray> I find that really disconcerting
<pedro_> yup it changed
<nullack> Users seemed to adapt to it on the forums its been that way for some alphas. One user has it down as a "feature" of whats new in Intrepid in his thread
<nullack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886980
<seb128> the order switch is an ubuntu patch not sure why it's broken but it'll likely be fixed before intrepid
<bdmurray> seb128: cool, that's what I wanted to hear. ;)
<nullack> Hey Sebastien is the logout thing due to an Ubuntu patch? Ronacc was saying he thinks it is
<seb128> what logout?
<nullack> The inability to shutdown with a user login and having to logout for shutdown or shutdown -r now
<nullack> Ronacc says he cant find it upstream
<seb128> it's a debian and ubuntu thing and there is a bug milestoned already
<nullack> Yes I know its bugged just wanted to calrify where it was :)
<seb128> debian disagree on making consolekit uses policykit because that creates a dependencies circle
<nullack> Well gnome must cope with it - but Im not across it properly to make any informed comment
<seb128> well, that's a design decision, pitti who maintains those in ubuntu has some ideas on how to fix that but he's on holidays
<seb128> no need to worry that will be fixed before the intrepid beta version
<nullack> cool
<nullack> Pedro_ Ping
<pedro_> nullack: pong
<nullack> I dont know much about how the sound works, can you help me? I get static when playing never winter nights sometimes, and Ive noticed some users mention it too
<seb128> that's going to be complicated
<nullack> I can learn :)
<seb128> you first might want to try using alsa directly rather than pulseaudio and see if that makes a difference
<seb128> the issue is not learning
<seb128> but the linux audio stack currently is far to be optimal
<seb128> some issue are due to linux scheduling, some are due to sound servers, etc
<nullack> Difficult to debug eh
<nullack> Would a placemarker bug help at all?
<seb128> try if using pulseaudio makes a difference or not
<nullack> Ok will do
<seb128> there is probably lot of similar bugs already open
<nullack> Pedro have you had similar problems?
<seb128> lot of users are having audio issues
<nullack> seb128: I saw some but not intrepid Ill do a better look in LP
<pedro_> nullack: nop sorry
<nullack> seb128: are hardy bug reports relevant with the build for intrepid? with sound?
<pedro_> i only have a very very very low noise when playing music but i only can hear it with my headphones on
<seb128> there is not lot of changes between hardy and intrepid so bugs might be revelant
<pedro_> but that's a known problem for me since using linux :-P
<nullack> pedro_ : hehe
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> kleopatra not working. anyone can confirm/unconfirm?
<|dupondje|> thx bdrung :)
<|dupondje|> any id when it will get in the repo's ? ;)
<bdrung> |dupondje|: no problem. i can ping dholbach tomorrow and ask him to review the patch. then its needs to build and uploaded to the archive and then the mirrors must sync. so at least two days (i assume). if you want it faster, then you can build the package on your own.
<|dupondje|> I did that already ;)
<bdrung> dupondje: and it works fine?
<dupondje> downloaded the ubuntu source
<dupondje> and used the patch I linked to in my bugreport
<dupondje> then compiled
<dupondje> works like a charm :)
<bdrung> dupondje: you can download the debian version 1.5.1-3 from http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/audacious.html and grab http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16934576/audacious_1.5.1-3ubuntu1.debdiff from bug #256574 and apply this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256574 in audacious "Please merge audacious 1.5.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256574
<dupondje> mmm need to update deps also :(
<bdrung> dupondje: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<dupondje> intrepid :)
<dupondje> but I got it fixxed now :D
<bdrung> dupondje: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dupondje> ii  audacious                                  1.5.1-3ubuntu1
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/audacious <- still the old ? :)
<bdrung> dupondje: follow the bugreport. after the bug is marked as "fix released" it need some hours and then you can grab it.
<dupondje> just compiled my own from debian version and then debdiff :p
<bdrung> dupondje: it would be better if change the version in debian/changelog and add a ~pre1 or something similar. so that when the real 1.5.1-3ubuntu1 you can upgrade
<dupondje> i'll delete and reinstall from repo's then :)
<dupondje> thx for the help anyway
<dupondje> its cool its fixxed now :D
<bdrung> dupondje: the big task was to clean up the ubuntu changes. there were some useless html files in there.
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> indeed useless
<dupondje> btw another bug it seems, when u enable Numlock @ loginscreen, the numpad doesn't work ...
<bdrung> dupondje: is it already reported upstream or in debian?
<bdrung> dupondje: filed in ubuntu? if not please open a bugreport
<dupondje> i'll do tomorrow :)
<james_w> bdmurray: hey, did you see this? http://qa-rockstar.livejournal.com/7097.html
<bdmurray> james_w: nope, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-20
<ma10> if i have a bug filed against a package, which is fixed in intrepid but still in hardy, should i mark it fix released?
<bdrung> ma10: yes
<ma10> thanks
<bdrung> if you want it to be fixed in hardy to, please "nominate for release"
<bdrung> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> bdrung: pong
 * LimCore fires decoys and goes to 300 m
<bdrung> bdrung: any progress in my request to join Ubuntu Bug Control?
<bdrung> bdmurray: is there something to do for me or do i still have to wait?
<bdrung> bdrung and bdmurray both starts with bd. ;)
<bdmurray> bdrung: no, it's going well.  we allow a one week period for the review process
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> I'm still here ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so are you in sync with what laserjock was saying re. sync?
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what you mean by 'in sync'
<bdrung> bdmurray: thanks.
<hggdh> do you agree with his position?
<bcurtis> are there still bugs with intrepid starting in low graphics mode?
<bcurtis> mine still does, im j/w if thats ok
<bdmurray> I'm still thinking about it
<hggdh> thanks ;-)
<hggdh> this is what I did not like about the whole shebang -- it completely disregards standard practice
<hggdh> and this is why I was trying to document it -- at least we would be stating what to do
<shane2peru> I have a real bug concern about bug 221316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221316 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[hardy] blank screen on 855GM when playing video using intel driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221316
<persia> shane2peru: What is the concern?
<shane2peru> it shows that a fix has been released, but where is it?
<shane2peru> am I reading that correctly, Fix released?
<shane2peru> I have the i855GM and have recently installed, and have some serious lockup issues on log out, shutdown, and restart
<shane2peru> I am all up to date too.
<shane2peru> I did hack my xorg to use the i810 driver and that has fixed my issue, but someone in the bug report told me it was fixed, and that is odd, because as of yesterday I have yet to have the issue fixed with that driver enabled.
<persia> Hmm.  Hard to say.  You might try hunting for the person who marked it Fix Released here, and trying to understand what was supposed to have fixed it.
<shane2peru> persia: does it show in the bug report who marked it fixed?
<shane2peru> persia: I have figured out enough to file bug reports, but I'm not that good at working on the bug stuff, I want to help get it resolved correctly though.
<shane2peru> and do my part as a user to let the problem be known and provide all the info I can.
<persia> shane2peru: There's a comment by someone saying they are marking it Fix Released.
<persia> If you open that person's page (click their name), you may find their IRC nick.
<persia> Also, at the top right, there is a link "Activity Log" which shows some of the changes to the bug, and may help where such a comment isn't present.
<shane2peru> ok, checking it out now.
<shane2peru> persia: hmm, seems as though unggnu closed it, and I have no idea who he is. :)  Clicking on the name only shows me all the bugs that are assigened to him.
<persia> shane2peru: Click on "Overview" to see the IRC nick.
<persia> Also note that it's 5:18am in Europe/Berlin, so this might not be the best time to make contact on IRC.
<shane2peru> persia: ha ha, right, it is getting late for me here, I can't believe I didn't see that overview tab!
<shane2peru> ok, I'll try again later, thanks persia.
<persia> shane2peru: Another thing to note is the team memberships (especially in moderated teams).  unggnu is likely fairly knowledgeable about this bug, and can probable explain in some detail.
<shane2peru> persia: right, I need to re-look at the bug too, it seems that people were having problems with video playback as well, my issue is logging out and in, and shutting down, although the same results happens, balckscreen with no response at all.
<shane2peru> thanks again persia.
<shane2peru> cya
<persia> Right, that may well be a different bug.  We try to keep each bug to a single test case, to ease solution, although sometimes a solution will solve several bugs.
<persia> Have a good night.
<shane2peru> you too.
<mrooney> Oh boy I finally installed Intrepid A4, lots of bugs to report...
<mrooney> Interestingly enough I am not finding dups of any of them...
<mrooney> Which is the correct package for the migration dialog during install?
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<ma10> does misc bug management as marking duplicates, invalidating or closing with fix released count for the application to bug control?
<techno_freak> ma10, if you think it comes under your "5 best triages" ;)
<ma10> techno_freak: lol, ok i'll do some real work.. :) the fact is that i'm more busy with packaging
<techno_freak> ma10, naah, marking duplicates really helps, provided it was indeed duplicates ;)
<ma10> techno_freak: of course they are.. i think launchpad is so cluttered that priority n.1 should be reducing the bug count
<techno_freak> ma10, true
<nullack> Folks some testers on Intrepid have done a good job diagnosing problems with gnome menus in the GUI, including some videos showing the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893782&page=3
<nullack> Id like to know please, is this an upstream issue? No relevant patches for Debian/Ubuntu?
<nullack> The problem is being replicated and it was not in hardy
<nullack> ping seb128:  Folks some testers on Intrepid have done a good job diagnosing problems with gnome menus in the GUI, including some videos showing the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893782&page=3
<nullack> Id like to know please, is this an upstream issue? No relevant patches for Debian/Ubuntu?
<elmargol> nullack, yes yes yes... downloading the movie
<nullack> seb128: I think its upstream just looking for you to confirm for buzilla please
<seb128> nullack: hi, yes it's an upstream issue
<nullack> seb128: ty, will report there
<ma10> if i'm reporting upstream, can I copy-paste the original description (crediting the author) or is this some kind of copyright problem?
<nullack> ma10: Ive routinely seen upstream copy the original report so theres precedent
<ma10> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ma10: i dont think its an issue but its ok to just add upstream to LP bug
<techno_freak> ma10, you need not credit the orig author, IIRC, just use the same description and give a link of the bug your are referring in launchpad
<hubuntu> asac I have a weird bug in intrepid: nm-applet is not visible (the process runs, but I can't see it). Have you heard of this bug?
<hubuntu> the same is true of the xchat icon in the right upper corner... I have the feeling this has something to do with a certain applet in gnome, rather than the apps...
<nullack> hubuntu: Strange, I dont replicate that
<nullack> hubuntu: Just wondering - is your panel setup and theme default?
<seb128> hubuntu: do you have a notification area in your gnome-panel?
<hubuntu> seb128, nullack : yes, my upper panel setup and theme are the intrepid default (dark theme). The notification area seems to be there, although I'm not sure. The exit, change user, sound and date applets are there.
<hubuntu> ok seb128, you were right. The notification area seems to have evaporated
<hubuntu> but I'm 100% sure I didn't remove it
<seb128> it's one click away, easy to remove by mistake
<seb128> how can you be sure?
<hubuntu> because I know what I do. I got a series of crashes (jockey, gvfs and some other) after an update and gone it was
<hubuntu> but again... It could have been my mistake (never experienced it though)
<seb128> when an applet crash you get a dialog which asks if you want to reload it or not, maybe it stole the focus while you were typing and you hit a key which said to not reload?
<hubuntu> that's likely, I got many apport windows up in my face and was in the middle of a server setup, so yeah, it could have happened
<hubuntu> anyway, thank you very much :)
<hubuntu> now, I have a question about 5-a-day
<hubuntu> is it about fixing 5 bugs a day or just merely reporting, triaging them?
<hubuntu> I'm not a developer you see
<hubuntu> but I want to write a guide for the Spanish speaking community on the subject
<seb128> hubuntu: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548594, triaging is good
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548594 in logview "gnome-system-log should use some wrapping" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> ups
<seb128> hubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<hubuntu> I'll give it a shot again and see what happens... :)
<hubuntu> thx seb128
<seb128> cool, you're welcome
<bliZZardz> persia,bdmurray : Hello ...long time since been here!!!
<bdrung> hubuntu: 5-a-day is about working on 5 bugs a day. confirming, triagig or fixing; all helps.
<asac> hubuntu: if nm-applet is running, but not visible it usually means that NetworkManager daemon is not running
<asac> hubuntu: try to restart it
<hubuntu> I did asac, killed it and run it again and now it's fine
<hubuntu> thx
<james_w> hey seb128, I'm seeing several bugs similar to bug 196724, have you seen anything like this before
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196724 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196724
<james_w> similar as in SIGSEGV in g_str_hash in g_hash_table_remove_internal
<seb128> james_w: no, but that would rather be a question for pitti
<james_w> seb128: yeah, I just wondered if crashes in g_hash_table was something you ran in to from time to time, or consolekit is doing something very wrong
<seb128> could be several reasons, for example trying to access something which has already been freed
<seb128> random corruption
<seb128> etc
<ara> sound-juicer used to be in the default installation of ubuntu. When installing intrepid (alpha-4) sound-juicer is not installed by default and needs to be installed manually. Is this a bug or a feature?
<seb128> ara: that's a feature, we decided to use rhythmbox for that now
<ara> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<mrooney> whoa, no aptitude by default in Intrepid? how interesting!
<hubuntu> you kidding me mrooney?
<hubuntu> in the server edition that is, or in the desktop?
<seb128> why would aptitude be installed?
<nullack> ping tseliot : Apologies in advance if youve already seen this but just in case some info from the NVidia devs on configuring the new Nvidia driver http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<tseliot> nullack: thanks for the link. BTW the new NVIDIA driver was uploaded today at 02:14:17 PM UTC+1
<nullack> Mucho gracious :)
<Hew> Is bug 257317 a dupe of bug 256972?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257317 in human-theme "Default theme does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256972 in human-theme "original Human theme is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256972
<Ampelbein> Hew: seems so.
<Hew> Ampelbein: Thanks, just wanted to check. Marking as dupe.
<pedro_> omg thunderbird is so confusing...
<LaserJock> pedro_: in what way?
<nullack> ping tseliot : Just wondering since the nvidi-settings package is installed when a user installs the nvidia 177 driver, if the user removes the nvidia 177 driver within synaptic, shouldnt the nvidia-settings package also go?
<pedro_> LaserJock: mostly shortcuts, but maybe is just me since i've been using evolution for years
<tseliot> nullack: adding a Recommends or a Depends |nvidia-glx-177|nvidia-glx-177| etc. would make nvidia-settings install a driver, which is not what we want
<nullack> so its unavoidable cruft then
<tseliot> nullack: yep
<nullack> Maybe managed through the cruft cleanup I was reading about from UDS? If you agree how can I note that as a cruft item to help?
<LaserJock> QA Team meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting if people are interested
<emgent> thanks
<persia> pedro_: re: bug #197537: Have you tried to reproduce with the Debian PDF I linked?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197537 in poppler "Can't read PDF file with Japanese text" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197537
<persia> I'm not sure that the bug doesn't remain valid, so long as we're dependong on something in multiverse, and very much not installed by default in oder to enable this functionality.
<persia> pedro_: And yes, that is the right upstream bug for it.
<stefanlsd> How do i close this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/showimg/+bug/258593.   I suggested the package concerned and it was accepted for removal...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258593 in showimg "Please merge showimg 0.9.5-1.3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> stefanlsd: could that be backported for Hardy though?
<pedro_> persia: alright, will re open the bug, thanks for checking the upstream one
<jdstrand> bdmurray: hi! I am having a problem adding comments to bugs with python-launchpad-bugs since the recent LP updates. I am using p-l-b 0.3 rev 152.
<stefanlsd> bdmurray: i'm not sure. It has been removed from Intrepid though.
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I used to do:
<jdstrand> comment = Bug.NewComment(text='foo')
<jdstrand> bug.comments.add(comment)
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I think subject is required for some reason now
<pedro_> you needto add a subject too
<jdstrand> but that doesn't work anymore. I don't get errors, but the comment isn't added
<bdmurray> so Bug.NewComment(text='foo', subject='bar')
<jdstrand> hmm-- can the subject be blank? what is it used for?
<mattik> is it bug that konsole doesn't show command history if I press up arrow button?
<bdmurray> stefanlsd: someone might still want that update in Hardy, but since you submitted it you can be the judge.  You can invalidate it by clicking on the current status "new"
<stefanlsd> bdmurray: kk. thanks.
<bdmurray> jdstrand: it just goes in the comment like bug 259779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259779 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Causes Hard Lockup on Shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259779
<bdmurray> well, the comment heading
<jdstrand> bdmurray: so the 'Package assigned' and 'Need more information' bits?
<mouz> mattik: if you are using the default shell+config then yes it is a bug
<bdmurray> jdstrand: yes, however that ends up being the e-mail subject ... which can be strange
<jdstrand> bdmurray, pedro_: cool, thanks. this helps a lot :)
<bdmurray> jdstrand: the fact that is required now should be a bug report if you want to submit it ;)
<pedro_> i wonder why lp doesn't notified us about that kind of changes
<mouz> mattik: s/is/can be/ :)
<pedro_> or they did?
<mattik> mouz: It seems my arrow buttons doesn't work
<mouz> mattik: try to get help on #ubuntu
<mattik> mouz:thanks
<jdstrand> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/259860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259860 in launchpad "Launchpad should not require subject when adding a comment with python-launchpad-bugs" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> ask and ye shall receive ;)
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/244218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244218 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon segfautls and error "Error waiting for native console"" [Undecided,New]
<hwilde> status is undecided
<hwilde> would you like debug info to confirm?
<james_w> I'll deal with that tomorrow, no-one else needs to worrt
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-21
<anakron> HI all
<artfwo> Hi! May I ask, what package is currently used for reporting kernel bugs?
<bdmurray> linux
<artfwo> ah, thanks :)
<wishie> i have an issue with hotkey-setup on hardy 64bit, which loosely relates to bug #33045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33045 in hotkey-setup "'Special keys' on HP Pavillion DV4000" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33045
<wishie> some of my 'special' keys are mapped wrong, and 2 of them dont work. id like to know how i can fix this
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi hggdh, hi thekorn
<thekorn> good morning dholbach !
<persia> pedro: Thank you.
<hggdh> anyone here running Evolution 2.23.90 (Intrepid)?
<mouz> Should I as a triager nominate bug 259942 for a release? Should I set a milestone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259942 in gnome-control-center ""Help" button in gnome-display-properties does nothing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259942
<hggdh> mouz, its a regression... james_w did the previous update, perhaps he can state this
<hggdh> mouz, at least you can tag it 'regression'
<mouz> hggdh: ok i'll do that and wait for james_w 's reply. thanks.
<hggdh> Intrepid had the patch as of 1:2.23.5-0ubuntu1
<hggdh> it seems to have been dropped on 1:2.23.6-0ubuntu1
<james_w> mouz, hggdh: we just patched it out for hardy
<james_w> this capplet is now upstream, and we dropped most of the patches to follow them
<james_w> it's ok to forward that bug upstream if there wasn't one already
<james_w> you can milestone it for intrepid as well if you like, as we can always just patch it out again
<aetern> hidy
<aetern>  8-)
<aetern> so, what is wrong with hardy heron, intrepid ibex ubuntu versions? My laptop freezes sometimes, i can't do anything... earlyer versions of ubuntu hadn't this error... Using asus f5 x50m model, amd turion 64(mobile thechnilogy mk - 36), 1GB of rams, NV geforceGo 6100.
<hggdh> pedro_, ping
<pedro_> hggdh: hello
<hggdh> hi, good morning... a question: are you running Evolution 2.23.90?
<hggdh> pedro_, ^^
<pedro_> hggdh: sadly, yes
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> could you please click on Help/Report a Problem?
<pedro_> It deleted my a big part of my emails :-/
<pedro_> s/my/me
<hggdh> same here...
<pedro_> hggdh: let me try
<hggdh> for me it does not open LP, and I was wondering if it is a screw-up on my side
<pedro_> blah is not working
<hggdh> AH!
<hggdh> OK, then I did not mess up my system :-)
<hggdh> I think this may have been due to the changes on LP
<pedro_> I get this on the CLI :
<pedro_> Usage: apport-gtk [options]
<pedro_> apport-gtk: error: no such option: --package evolution --pid 7919
<pedro_> are you getting the same?
<hggdh> I did not get any output :-(
<hggdh> I will test again (I was prepping a change to 03_lpi.patch to take out bug buddy)
<hggdh> thank you, pedro_ . I will open a bug on this later this evening (now I have to get to my contract)
<pedro_> hggdh: you're welcome, thanks for let me know about it ;-)
<hggdh> just for grins, I ran apport-gtk --help -- it may be that it is now required to have the equal sign on long options (--package=evolution --pid=xxxx)
<lumn0t> I'm looking for some help with hunting down enough information to report a bug.  My issue is described in a LaunchPad question currently (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+question/38900), but I think the larger issue has gone beyond the question.
 * lumn0t prods the channel.
<lumn0t> Hello? Hello?
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe everybody is out to lunch :-)
<chmac> I'm trying to file a bug against dhclient, but it's saying "There is no package name 'dhclient' published in Ubuntu"
<chmac> Even though when I click "Choose" it lists dhclient as an option
<chmac> It says "not uploaded" underneat dhclient
<chmac> Anyone know how / where I file the bug?
<ogra> dhcp3-client
<LaserJock> dhcp3-client
 * LaserJock ^5s ogra 
<ogra> :)
<chmac> :)
<lumn0t> Responses! Horrah!
<chmac> Oh dear, I've just realised, I'm using NetworkManager 0.7, perhaps that's the issue...
<chmac> Hmm
<chmac> No, it's not, I tested that already I think...
<lumn0t> Problem: GNOME settings seem borked.  Two obvious symptoms of this are gnome-power-manager had issues and GNOME themes will not apply.  This is being discussed in a LaunchPad question (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+question/38900).
<LaserJock> yeah, that's pretty funky
<lumn0t> Not sure what package to file a bug against.
<LaserJock> seb128 or pedro_ would probably be good people to ask
<lumn0t> Is privmsg the best way to direct this, then?
<pedro_> lumn0t: for the GNOME Themes issue is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<pedro_> is a known issue that it's crashing quite a lot
<lumn0t> Ah.
<pedro_> that could be why the themes are not being applied
<pedro_> for the gnome-power-manager tedg is the right person since he's the maintainer ;-)
<lumn0t> gnome-settings-daemon is indeed running.
<pedro_> he should be online shortly
<pedro_> lumn0t: are you running Intrepid or Hardy?
<lumn0t> Hmm.
<lumn0t> gnome-settings-daemon does seem to be the culprit.  Reinstalling the package has brought themes back.
<pedro_> well reinstalling it shouldn't make any difference, unless your installation was broken
<pedro_> we don't have any bugs regarding that and the only issues with themes are in Intrepid with some g-s-d crashes
<LaserJock> pedro_: it seems to be a problem in a 8.04-> latest updates
<LaserJock> that question has at least 3-4 Hardy users with the same problem, I'd suspect a bad SRU
<lumn0t> ..er.. Yes.  But the installation was *not* broken before some relatively recent update.  I was hoping to help find what it was that broke both gnome-power-management and gnome-settings-manager.
<pedro_> could be but there's no new g-s-d package since april
<pedro_> s/april/may
 * pedro_ looking at the sru list
 * lumn0t wonders where the sru list is.
<pedro_> lumn0t: http://people.ubuntu.com/~sbeattie/sru_todo.html
<lumn0t> And I'm curious that if there was some common cause to both gnome-power-manager and gnome-settings-daemon getting squirrelly, if something else may have been affected that I have not noticed yet.
<lumn0t> I don't recall when I first saw the symptoms, but the LaunchPad question was opened 7-11, so the update that may have caused the issue dates from before then.
<lumn0t> Would something that affected gnome-settings-daemon have affected the "configuration defaults" for gnome-power-manager that the reinstall of g-p-m resolved?
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<wishie> i have an issue with hotkey-setup on hardy 64bit, which loosely relates to bug #33045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33045 in hotkey-setup "'Special keys' on HP Pavillion DV4000" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33045
<wishie> could i possibly get some help with this issue ? i need to know how to edit /usr/share/hotkey-setup/hp.hk file, so it works on my laptop, and doesnt cause crashes (like it currently does)
<Awsoonn> Hugday is on the wiki!
 * Awsoonn runs before the tomatoes are thrown 
<bdmurray> james_w: do you know something about "No handlers could be found for logger 'bzr'"?
<afflux> huh. I just got the notice that bug 259311 was marked as a dup of bug 250506. Why is that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259311 in ubuntu "Movie player - no codecs to play DVD(winthout encryption)and mp3 (dup-of: 250506)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250506 in consolekit "shutdown and restart act as logout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250506
<bdmurray> afflux: its in the activity log
<afflux> oh, well. I didn't see that it actually wasn't marked anymore. Woops :)
<bdmurray> it was quick! 10 seconds
<afflux> isn't that minutes?
<bdmurray> minutes / seconds - whatever ;)
<afflux> yup, quick anyway ;)
<nullack> Im not an IRC guru - how do I snipe what chans hes on?
<jpds> nullack: /whois should be enough, assuming he doesn't have the +i (invisible) usermode on.
<nullack> Ping Ampelbein : Thanks for your email I got mixed up with bugs Im sorting it out. The particular bug is a wontfix, its by design a non issue
<persia> Note that even +i people can be found if they share channels in common with the person running /whois
<Ampelbein> nullack: oh, ok. just saw the mail and thought i'd quickly set duplicate status, haven't checked anymore. will do that next time.
<nullack> Its not duplicate - I was suffering from multiple bug syndrome and made an error Im fixing it
<Ampelbein> got that. happens sometimes.
<james_w> bdmurray: your ~/.bzr.log is probably not writeable for your user
<james_w> it's a pain to try and give a better message for though, as it's a library that gives the warning, and doesn't give much indication when it has.
<bdmurray> james_w: but it is! unless cron needs different permissions
<james_w> bdmurray: it may be something else then, but that's the usual reason for the message
<james_w> this is your users crontab, and you're not sudoing?
<james_w> i.e. the process is run as your user?
<bdmurray> james_w: it's weird because I'm not even using bzr
<james_w> oh, what are you using?
<bdmurray> its, just a bash script and python script
<sbeattie> bdmurray: but python-launchpad-bugs tries to determine what version it is via bzrlib
<bdmurray> I'll pastebinit
<bdmurray> sbeattie: ah, winner!
<bdmurray> sbeattie: did you fix it?
<james_w> does it exec() bzr for that?
<bdmurray> looks like it import bzrlib.branch
<sbeattie> bdmurray: no, that's as far as I got in digging into the problem.
<james_w> I wouldn't have thought that this triggered that message, but I may well be wrong
<bdmurray> james_w: Do you have any ideas then?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: did you look in your .bzr.log file on rookery?
<james_w> bdmurray: no, sorry, I'm a bit stumped
<james_w> I've only ever seen this be a permission error
<bdmurray> There is a message about using 'bzr upgrade' for bughelper
<sbeattie> james_w: I get it the same message, even though it successfully wrote to to my .bzr.log
<sbeattie> bdmurray: mine contains nice tracebacks from each run because it's trying to do bzr operations on the cwd, which for me was $HOME and thus contains no bzr metadata.
<sbeattie> Odd: 0.089  Plugin name __init__ already loaded
<james_w> that's odd
<james_w> well, the last message happens on every run, but the rest is odd
<sbeattie> james_w: note that this is showing up on rookery, which is a dapper install.
<bdmurray> but it now has bzr 1.6 I think
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I noticed the same thing on cranberry though
<bdmurray> which is hardy
<chrisccoulson> bug 131846 from the hug day list is an intersting one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131846 in gnome-panel "run as doesn't include all folders used in $PATH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131846
<bdmurray> I've seen a duplicate of that
<chrisccoulson> the reporter says that gnome-panel ignores their $PATH env variable when it is defined in ~/.bashrc
<chrisccoulson> i have a customised $PATH defined in /etc/environment, and it uses that
<sbeattie> bdmurray: curious. I don't see it on my hardy machine.
<chrisccoulson> so i'm wondering if it's actually a bug in gnome-panel
<bdmurray> sbeattie: are you up to bzr 1.6 though?
<sbeattie> nope
<sbeattie> I'm eating distro dogfood not bzr dogfood.
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: oh, that's the bug I'm thinking of ;)
<bdmurray> I can recreate it
<chrisccoulson> how do you set your $PATH environment? Do you define it in ~/.bashrc too?
<bdmurray> oh, my .zshrc
<bdmurray> :)
<bdmurray> but it's in my ~/.bashrc too fwiw
<jpds> zsh FTW.
<chrisccoulson> i'll try modifying another users .bashrc on my machine in a bit and see if i can recreate it too. but gnome-panel searches all of the folders in my $PATH environment, which is defined in /etc/environment (so I've done it a bit different to you)
<chrisccoulson> that might mean it isn't a bug in gnome-panel
<chrisccoulson> for example, i have a load of apps installed in /opt/bin. i can run them no problem by pressing ALT+F2 and typing the program name, so I'm not seeing this issue
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray: referrring to bug 131846 again - i think the issue because /bin/sh (symlinked to /bin/dash) is the shell used when the session loads. Dash appears to ignore ~/.bashrc when it loads, which would explain why gnome-panel doesn't search the full $PATH on your machine, but does search it on mine (because I have $PATH defined elsewhere).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131846 in gnome-panel "run as doesn't include all folders used in $PATH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131846
<chrisccoulson> i'#ve just tried it here by modifying my bashrc. after i've modified $PATH and launch a new bash shell, the new $PATH takes effect. if i then exit and launch dash, it doesn't take effect
<bdmurray> If I start dash and echo $PATH I see /home/brian/bin there
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that's strange
<chrisccoulson> do you start dash from within a bash session which already has the environment set correctly?
<bdmurray> yeah, I guess that isn't right
<chrisccoulson> what you could do is launch a terminal (bash), then clear your $PATH environment by typing (PATH=""). once you've done this, launch dash using '/bin/dash' and then inspect the environment
<chrisccoulson> actually, that doesn't behave as expected. $PATH is still empty after loading dash
<chrisccoulson> a better way of verifying it might be to temporarily set the /bin/sh sym-link back to /bin/bash. i'll try that on my intrepid VM in a bit
<sbeattie> chrisccoulson: you probably want /bin/dash -l
<sbeattie> though that's not reading /etc/environment here.
<chrisccoulson> thanks for the clarification sbeattie
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/260208
<dupondje> there :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260208 in ubuntu "Numlock not working at gdm login (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> a fresh bug :p
<chrisccoulson> sbeattie / bdmurray - i can confirm on intrepid that dash ignores the ~/.bashrc file. i set my users shell to /bin/dash, and when I open gnome-terminal, by customised entries are not there. however, if I launch a bash shell, they all appear there
<chrisccoulson> i'll re-assign that bug from gnome-panel to dash, if we want dash to look at ~/.bashrc
<bdmurray> I don't think that is right
<chrisccoulson> which bit?
<bdmurray> reassinging it
<bdmurray> I'd ask seb128 about as he is probably most familiar with the package and our diff from upstream
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i had a quick look in the source for gnome-panel, and it does appear to correctly search $PATH when it launches an application. the problem is that it's environment isn't correct as it is spawned from dash
<chrisccoulson> i'll catch seb128 when he's on here next and speak to him about it.
<Pimpy> hi there, need support if possible for my crash for compiz,real after a few seconds on boot on desktop- have 8800gt, 8.10 alpha4
<Pimpy> nvidia official driver ver 177
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-22
<Stemp> Hi all, I have a problem with bug #123916. It affect Hardy and the problem is fixed in Debian.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123916 in fail2ban "fail2ban will not start if fail2ban socket is present" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123916
<Stemp> I built it in my PPA, but what should I do now ? requesting a Sync is only for Intrepid, right ?
<mrooney> Stemp: right, what you want is one or both of 1) backport the updated package, 2) patch the current package to fix the bug
<Stemp> As the actual package is a copy of an old Debian version, I guess it's better to ask for backport. So in fact there is nothing I have to do in launchpad bug ?
<RAOF> Stemp: Verify that it's fixed in intrepid is nice.
<Stemp> it is, the new version is in Intrepid
<RAOF> Stemp: Right.  So, it'll only be fixed in Hardy with a SRU - Stable Release Update.  If you want that to happen, you need to ask nicely.
<RAOF> And, by ask nicely, I mean: follow...
<RAOF> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Stemp> thanx RAOF
<Stemp> Ok I did my 1-a-day :p Good night
<dholbach> good morning
<techno_freak> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi techno_freak
<ma10> shouldn't incomplete bugs turn automatically invalid after a while? how long does it take?
<persia> ma10: There's some debate about whether they should do so or not, but 60 days is the configured value.
<ma10> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patc
<ma10> there are bugs untouched since years!
<ma10> This bug report was marked for expiration 243 days ago.
<persia> ma10: RIght.  The automatic expiry appears to be off, yet the expiry clock is on.
<ma10> persia: mhh.. would it be ok to set incomplete with the "old untouched" standard response all new (and maybe confirmed) bugs untouched for one year or so?
<persia> ma10: I don't think the bugs become incomplete with age.  On the other hand, most of them could do with some triage.
<Ampelbein> ma10: thats what i do with those.
<persia> I suspect a lot of them are fixed.
<ma10> i'm trying to think of some ways to reduce the clutter
<persia> Ampelbein: How is that helpful to ensure the distribution is bug free?
<persia> ma10: Triage the bugs?
<ma10> yes.. 100% the submitter doesn't care anymore
<Ampelbein> persia: if the issue is no longer there
<persia> Ampelbein: If the issue is no longer there, the correct status is Fix Released, not Invalid.
<Ampelbein> persia: not saying anything against it.
<persia> ma10: Even if the submitter doesn't care, is it not worth checking to see if the bug is present, and either closing it, or ensuring it is complete?
<Ampelbein> persia: thats what the "old untouched" response is for. if the submitter says its corrected with an update: Fix Released.
<persia> Ampelbein: Ah.  In that case, I'm misunderstanding the terminology.  Please forgive the rant.
<Ampelbein> persia: no problem. but according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change, the status should be set to invalid.
<persia> Also, for many bugs with some information on how to reproduce, it's often easier to try to reproduce oneself than to ask the submitter.
<persia> That URL crashes my browser, but from the title, I disagree.  If it was fixed by a config change, and we don't ship that by default, someone else will encounter the bug.
<persia> If it was fixed by an update, it should be Fix Released.
<Ampelbein> persia: i think the wiki has a point there. it could be anything that corrected the issue, including a hardware change, config change or the update.
<Ampelbein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<persia> Indeed, but is it not worth trying to figure out what happened, and reporting it correctly?
<Ampelbein> persia: depends on the severity.
<persia> We mark a lot of bugs Invalid.  This has generated a fair amount of press that we don't care about bugs.
<persia> I think we care about bugs, and it's worth spending a couple minutes to say "Yep, we fixed it, finally" so that the submitter feels like they should submit more bugs, and we can fix those as well.
<Ampelbein> if its a minor bug that can't be reproduced in any of the new releases i don't see the point in trying to figure out why it happened in the first place.
<ma10> the problem is that there are 21073 new unassigned bugs
<ma10> do we have the manpower to do things "properly"?
<persia> ma10: No.  The problem is that Ubuntu has bugs.  That is the thing that should be fixed.  Reducing the number of bugs doesn't mean anything at all.
<persia> TO take an example, Microsoft's public bug tracker for Word doesn't have any bugs shown.  Does that mean there are no bugs in Word?
<Ampelbein> you are right. but if we reduce the number of open bugs by checking which ones are still in the packages we could concentrate on the important things.
<persia> Yes, but I'd also like to get more good bugs reported.  If someone has an issue, I'd like them to have a good experience reporting a bug.  I think it's worth a couple minutes to check the changelog for the affected package and verify it was fixed.
<Ampelbein> and i think a response saying that the submitters bug has been fixed with a new release is better than no response at all.
<persia> Generally there will be some mention of the fix.
<persia> Precisely, and that encourages the submitter to upgrade, and report more bugs, and generally improves the quality of Ubuntu.
<persia> I just think the appropriate bug status for "Fixed in a new release" is "Fix Released" and not "Invalid"
<Ampelbein> so the first thing to do is check IF its still an issue. either by reproducing or by asking the submitter (status: incomplete). if its not an issue anymore we try to look in changelog. if mentioned there: status: fixreleased. if not mentioned: status invalid.
<ma10> persia: i think the wiki says invalid for bugs whose cause was never understood
<persia> Cool.  I was worried it was something else.  Thanks for the confirmation.  I'll try to turn off the rant button :)
<Ampelbein> persia: sometimes its good to be ranted at. can bring oneself to think about it ;-)
<persia> ma10: Yes, it does.  My main concern is the case of NEW Unconfirmed bugs of significant age, that we ought at least try to understand the cause.
<persia> Ampelbein: That's a delightfully refreshing attitude :)
<ma10> persia: ok policy received
<ma10> but i still think it would be useful to have an automatic procedure that does something like: for old bugs, ask if it's still a problem, make incomplete, if someone replies turn back to new. And have a working auto expiry
<persia> At the last UDS there was talk about having things go from incomplete to NEW when someone replied, but it needs more work, so we have to wait for the LP devs to do something.
<ma10> yes i saw that on the mail from the lp team to motu where they asked to prioritize features
<persia> My memory (which may be flawed) is that auto-expiry was turned off because the bugsquad only processes ~2500 bugs a week, and there's some backlog (it used to be a lot smaller), so using auto-expiry would expire some people's bugs just because someone was too busy to get back when the person answered.
<ma10> but there was nothing about "auto respond to old bugs"
<persia> You might propose it.  I believe the best way to do this is to file a bug against launchpad, but I may be mistaken.
<ma10> (2500 bugs a week) that's not bad!
<hggdh> ma10, indeed not bad -- but only if you have enough people to work on them!
<ma10> ok, i'll think about filing a bug.. maybe someone already has
<persia> ma10: Yep.  2500 bugs is actually a number to be celebrated, but it's hard to compete with the flow we get after some good press story, or a new release.
<ma10> yeah i guess we could see it that way: more bugs more users more success :)
<hggdh> ma10, auto-respond to old bugs does not really help any: if the bug was not been looked at before, it will probably not be looked at after an auto-query
<ma10> hggdh: what i want to happen is that if the user does not respond the bug auto-expires
<hggdh> and what if the user *does* respond, but nobody looks at it?
<persia> That's why the expiry feature is less interesting until we can automatically turn off the clock when someone responds.
<hggdh> I would personally find this very rude -- "are you still interested" -- "yes, I am" -- silence
<ma10> turns automatically new and the cycles begins again.. the poor user is pinged over and over :) should not be too much of an annoymnet if it's once every 2 months
<ma10> turns automatically new and the cycles begins again.. the poor user is pinged over and over :) should not be too much of an annoymnet if it's once every 2 months..
<ma10> turns automatically new and the cycles begins again.. the poor user is pinged over and over :) should not be too much of an annoymnet if it's once every 2 months..
<persia> Except it's a reminder every two months that one's bug is being ignored.
<ma10> sorrry!!!! :(
<persia> No, you've demonstrated the problem precisely :)
<hggdh> it is not the frequency, but what persia jut said (darn, persia *again* preempted me ;-)
<ma10> sorry for the multi-send
 * persia leaves the next several responses to hggdh :)
 * hggdh is too slow to compete
<ma10> don't know i'm thinking.. i guess you're right anyway
<ma10> i started this discussion because i'm beginning to mantain packages and the first thing i had to do was clean up a lot of old bugs before i could understand what i *really* had to fix
<Ampelbein> ma10: another thing about automated expiry is that people would then think: why should i care about filing bugs, when i get an automated reply after X months to verify that i still have the issue.
<Ampelbein> if the reply actually comes from a human being thats not so bad.
<Ampelbein> because then the submitter sees that someone is taking care of the report.
<Ampelbein> of course the next action after verification that the bug still exists should not be to set status new and leave it be ;-)
<ma10> Ampelbein: that's true.. if you do it you subscribe and when he replies you have to care
<ma10> lol :) this way you act no better than a bot
<ma10> ok so what i learned is "care about the user, live with the clutter" :)
<ma10> thanks
<ma10> for the explanations!
<persia> ma10: Thanks for cleaning up the clutter in the packages you examined to figure out what work needed to be done.
<hggdh> ma10, still -- thank you for your proposal (even if not accepted): you are helping, and we we are all thankful for that.
<hggdh> (and do not fell alone -- I have had some of my own ideas shot down, sometimes very fast ;-)
 * Hobbsee loads her bubblegun, and points it in hggdh's general direction
 * hggdh wonders if there is *any* kind of effective protection
<hggdh> Hobbsee, ping
<Hobbsee> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> should I run for my life?
<hggdh> :-)
<bokey> wheres grendal?
<bokey> :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> not unless you fear a bubble attack...
<Hew> Is there an easy way to know which dbgsym packages to install? Apport-retrace does a great job, but is there a single command or something that just targets a package and pulls the required packages?
<afflux> Hew, no, apport-retrace looks at the ProcMaps field in the crash report, looks for the loaded libraries, searches for the packages they belong to, and pulls the dbgsym packages for them.
<Hew> afflux: Ah ok, I assumed it just pulled all the dbgsym packages for the dependencies. Thanks for the info.
<afflux> Hew: no problem. You still can find out which dbgsym packages you need by using some shell magic
<afflux> Hew: like: cat /proc/9604/maps  | awk '{ print $6 }' | sort | grep -v '^$' | grep -v '^\[' | while read p; do dpkg -S $p; done | cut -d':' -f1 | sort -u
<afflux> Hew: where cat /proc/9604/maps could be changed to point to the file containing the ProcMaps
<Hew> afflux: I'm trying to triage bug 252174, which requires a valgrind log. Someone has (finally) produced one, but it's missing symbols. Is there something easy to tell the user? What info am I looking for in the valgrind.log?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<afflux> Hew: are you running hardy?
<afflux> oh wait, the report is for intrepid
<afflux> never mind
<Hew> afflux: Yes, this is an Intrepid bug. I was wondering how it's possible to look at a valgrind.log and work out which dbgsym packages it needs. Do I just look for all the "within /lib/libpthread-2.8.90.so" parts, and find which packages contain these files?
<afflux> Hew: to make sure it will be complete, you look at the ProcMaps.txt file at the beginning of the report, and make sure that all libraries mentioned there have debug symbols.
<Hew> afflux: ah of course, I should be able to work it out from there. Thanks again!
<afflux> Hew: I'll have a list ready in a minute
<Hew> afflux: wow thanks, even better than working it out myself! :P
<afflux> Hew: you'll definetly need libc6-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbgsym and gvfs-dbgsym, maybe gvfs-backends-dbgsym and libgvfscommon0-dbgsym, unlikely are the ones for: libdbus-1-3, libgnome-keyring0, libpcre3 and libselinux1
<Hew> afflux: Excellent, I'll post a comment and let the guy know!
<afflux> thanks!
<mcas> hello
<Hew> mcas: hi
<mcas> if there are bugs "please upgrade to newer version" or "please sync from debian"
<mcas> are these bugs "wishlist"? i think they are but i want to ask bevor doing something wrong
<Hew> mcas: Yes, they are wishlist.
<mcas> ok :-)
<mcas> thank you Hew
<Hew> mcas: no worries, thank you for helping out :-)
<persia> mcas: Hew: Please don't set the status of those bugs to "Wishlist".
<persia> While it is often accurate, it's not always accurate (as sometimes we get a critical bugfix through a merge or a sync)
<persia> Also, those are mostly filed by developers, and some of the developers complain about extra bugmail just for setting them wishlist.
<persia> My understanding is that as the Launchpad API improves, the tool the developers use to file those bugs will automatically set them to the right Importance, but it doesn't do that yet.
<Hew> persia: Sure thing. I know that wishlist isn't a blanket policy, but I was thinking the case here was probably a user asking for a new feature like most sync bugs. I suppose I should have asked for more detail.
<Hew> mcas: Which bug are you working on?
<Hew> mcas: or was it just a general question?
<persia> Hew: Yeah, it gets confusing when users who aren't developers file what should be upgrade bugs and use the sync format.
<xnevermore> Hey guys. I filed a bug (#255976) and provided a package for a new upstream version for sponsoring about three weeks ago, and have heard very little since. Is there any more I should do to get it noticed?
<persia> bug #255976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255976 in keytouch "Keytouch 2.4.1 Package" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255976
<Ampelbein> Hi! What about a bug like #74807, where the poster found a solution himself? What is the correct status to set the bug to? Personally I would say "Confirmed", have the documentation edited to represent the problem and then "Fix Released". What is the right way here?
<Ampelbein> bug #74807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74807 in acpi "Audio stops working after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74807
<mcas> i need some help with bug 260244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260244 in kdebase "seg-fault while rendering page" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260244
<persia> xnevermore: You've done everything you need.  The sponsor queue is a bit clogged right now.
<mcas> i can confirm the problem with konqueror3 and don't have the problem with konqueror4
<mcas> what should i do with this bug.
<mcas> should i mark it as triaged?
<persia> Ampelbein: I'd call that Triaged, as the solution is known for that hardware.  Mind you, it may not be trivial to integrate into the packaging because it may be that different hardware needs different settings, but that really needs a developer to investigate.
<mcas> with a comment with my information?
<xnevermore> persia: awesome. I just found it a bit strange. If I file a regular bug, I usually hear back from folks fairly soon, but when I release fixes, they seem to go unnoticed.
<xnevermore> bug #257110 is another example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257110 in libgems-ruby "libgems-ruby1.8 conflicts with rubygems1.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257110
<Ampelbein> persia: ok, then i would need someone of bug-control have set this. thanks for the info.
<persia> xnevermore: Yeah, in the past we were better about pushing fixes, and less good about reviewing bugs.  We've tried to fix the reviewing bugs bit, but we're falling behind on the including fixes bit :(
<xnevermore> lol
<xnevermore> i see
<asomething> xnevermore: I think a big part of that is that there are a lot of people triaging that aren't devs, so if you post a bug that needs more info people will ask you about it but when you have something that needs to be acted on it can take a little while longer for a response
<persia> mcas: That's a tricky one.  You might ask in #kubuntu-testers if someone can reproduce with an earlier version, or maybe if they have any guidance on whether such bugs should be considered fixed.
<xnevermore> persia: yeah, that makes sense.
<mcas> persia: i tried it with a konqueror from kde4.0 not 4.1
<persia> asomething: That's precisely it.  We seem to get about the same percentage of new people each cycle, but depending on which area is behind, that area gets more recruiting, so we're never quite perfectly balanced.
<persia> mcas: Still, unless someone answers here, your choices are really to ask there, or find another bug for now.
<mcas> ok
<xnevermore> asomething: maybe the focus should be to motivate triagers and packagers to move up the later to become MOTU, etc.
<persia> xnevermore: Last time we did that we ran out of triagers :)  It's all a matter of balance :)
<xnevermore> persia: good point =P
<jcastro> bdmurray: you do needs-packaging bugs as confirmed,wishlist right?
<bdmurray> jcastro: correct, provided it isn't already packaged and minimal information about the software is provided
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=needs-packaging&field.tags_combinator=ANY&fiel
<jcastro> might be a good 5-a-day target to clean these out then
<greg-g> ugly link!
<jcastro> sorry!
<greg-g> heya
<bdmurray> that's probably scriptable
<jcastro> welcome back greg!
<greg-g> jcastro: not quite, closer though, I'm in Minneapolis
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> we need a bug jam. kubuntu-de is pulling away!
<greg-g> getting there, next weekend, this weekend is the gf's sister's wedding
<greg-g> jcastro: oh noes!
<greg-g> we'll do one once some students are back in town, see if I can poster some geek hangouts
<asomething> jcastro: if you do a hug day or something for those, one good thing to ask people to do is check if there is also a Debian ITP bug filed and link it, so as to not duplicate work
<jcastro> asomething: good idea
<greg-g> +1
<bdmurray> asomething: I've written a script that looks for those
<jcastro> hey ... you know how we link bugs to debian, etc ...
<jcastro> I wonder if it would be useful if lp let you link to ITPs
<bdmurray> jcastro: you can as though are filed in the debian bts about the wnpp pseudo-package
<bdmurray> s/though/those/
<jcastro> ahh
<jcastro> now can you script /that/?
<bdmurray> jcastro: yes, I wrote something that does that last weekend
<jcastro> man, everytime I think of something you've already got a script
<bdmurray> I'm still actively working on it but I've affected 76 needs-packaging bug reports so far
<jcastro> hot
<bdmurray> Yeah, I was / am really excited about it
<greg-g> pretty soon bdmurray will write a script to come up with new script ideas
<bdmurray> lol
<greg-g> karma for code commits means that each time I commit to my 5-a-day branch I'm getting karma? :)
<jcastro> extra motivation
<jjesse> greg-g: don't know how that is working cause i've been commit to branches and haven't seen my karma go up yet
<greg-g> jjesse: hmm
<jjesse> doesn't even show in the karma summary section
<jjesse> i see bugs, but no commits
<greg-g> hmmm
<bdmurray> james_w: still around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-23
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could some member of bug-control please set bug 219593 to wishlist? thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219593 in firefox-3.0 "Allow the user to specify enlargement factor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219593
<hggdh> Ampelbein, it was already wishlisted. I set it to triaged, though
<Ampelbein> hggdh: yeah. but for the record: it was not wishlisted as i posted here. ;-) thanks.
<hggdh> :-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: repong.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, reping
<Hobbsee> hggdh: what did you want yesterday?
<hggdh> Hobbsee, nothing, you were pointing your bubblegun at me (or my my general direction, which is the same, given that bubbleguns are known to have a wide range)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: oh, fair enough :P
 * Hobbsee covers hggdh in bubbles
 * hggdh swims for safety
<hggdh> huh, floats, methinks
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could some member of bugcontrol please set bug #260659 to wishlist? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260659 in policykit "Indefinitely keep authorization by default isn't good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260659
<persia> Ampelbein: Why is that wishlist?  Is it not possibly Low, as forgetful users might fail to lock the workstation, andsomeone else could run `rm -rf /`without a password?
 * persia is open to "Wishlist", but would like to hear a justification
<qense> Ampelbein: I agree with the reporter of the bug in this issue. However, you could consider it as a small usability bug. It's surely not a wishlist, since it's a really small change.
<qense> I would set it to Low.
<Ampelbein> Just thought it might be wishlist because its just a change of default behavior.
<Ampelbein> but after rethinking persia's comment i agree to low.
<qense> Are you a member of the bugsquad?
<Ampelbein> bugsquad yes, bugcontrol no.
<qense> OK
<qense> Do you want to confirm the bug and tell the user about that to collect bugs for your (possible) application to bugcontrol, or shall I do that?
<Ampelbein> am just writing the confirmation.
<qense> ok
<Ampelbein> done
<qense> nice
<qense> I'm going to set the importance to low
<qense> aargh!
<qense> done, btw
<qense> But the status was set to new in some way when I set the importance to low, so I had to set that again to confirmed
<qense> That's really weird
<Ampelbein> yeah, sometimes the webinterface seems to not do what i want it to do. but most of the time it just works ok.
<persia> qense: I'm confused.  Why is it not wishlist because it's a small change?
<qense> It's not something new, a new feature.
<qense> It's a change of something that could be a security riks, or a usability bug
<qense> (in its current state)
<persia> Sure, but wishlist isn't only that.  If I say that I think the links in xchat-gnome ought to be human brown by default, surely that's also wishlist.
<persia> In the case of this bug, I also think it's "Low", but I'm not sure that there aren't trivial wishlist bugs.
<qense> I agree with that.
<qense> Your example is a wishlist, because it doesn't cause problems when it isn't, just you not liking the colour.
<qense> (that was probably a horrible sentence)
<persia> Sure.  I think "wishlist" is for anything that doesn't actually cause a problem today.  This might be changling a colour, or it might be adding a feature, or it might be fixing a spelling mistake, or anything, really.
<qense> That's my opinion too. :) I just used a bad argument.
<persia> qense: With the right conclusion :)  I only pick on you for the benefit of those reading the logs.
<qense> I don't mind :) It learned me to use better arguments when telling people why I agree with something and it was a good example to learn other people about the wishlist importance.
<persia> qense: Excellent.  Sometimes I worry when I pick on people even when they got it right
<qense> I have that too sometimes. You can't send body language over IRC
<persia> Indeed.
<Ampelbein> Another importance question: bug #256820 - i think this should get high priority, because it affects a small portion of users (those with the same card). I googled for the problem and found some similar reports. other opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256820 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[intel gma x3100] x server crashes when watching movies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256820
<Ampelbein> (just using the chance seeing some of bugcontrol round here, if its not ok to ask such questions, please say so)
<persia> Ampelbein: Asking such questions is one of the primary reasons for this channel.
<Ampelbein> ok.
<persia> I'm undecided between "Medium" and "High" for that one.  Lots of people who use that package doesn't have that hardware.  On the other hand, it could be considered to fall under "A problem with an essential hardware component".
<persia> On the other hand, it only happens when watching movies, which makes me thing it's not quite as essential.
<persia> Nor really that severe.  I guess it depends on whether one considers watching movies to be a core application.
<Ampelbein> for the standard user i think watching movies IS important.
<persia> (On a related note, why is "network card" considered a non-essential hardware component, and "laptop built-in wireless" considered an essential component?
<Ampelbein> nothing worse than sitting pants down and having to debug xserver-crashes ;-)
<persia> Heh.  Maybe so.
<qense> About that related note: I think that nowadays you should consider networking as essential, since it's often the main reason why people buy computers and all updates are downloaded.
<persia> qense: That's what I'm thinking.  Even on some of my laptops, I'm more likely to use the network adapter than wireless.
<Ampelbein> back to the bug, i'd say though it affects a small number it renders ubuntu for them quite useless.
<qense> Not completely, they still can check their email and flashplayers aren't affected, are they?
<persia> Ampelbein: I disagree entirely that it renders Ubuntu useless, but I'll mark it High anyway, as Xv *really* ought work.
<Ampelbein> depends. i'm trying to take my colleagues and friends as example. they want to browse, hear music and watch video. if one of this fails -> useless. but i agree that for the more technical interested users its not useless without video.
<persia> Not just the technical folk.  I know a bunch of very serious music fans who spend all day in front of their computers (and the nights at the livehouses).  These people almost never watch video, but text and sound are vital.
<stefanlsd> When should the status be set to fix released?
<qense> When the fix is accpeted in the repositories
<qense> Launchpad should do that by itself, actually
<stefanlsd> qense: Whats the diff between fix commited then?
<qense> When the fix is comitted it still needs to be tested and accepted.
<persia> Well, it's more complicated than that.
<qense> There is a good explanation of both statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<persia> In the case of most projects on launchpad, "Fix Committed" means that the fix is in bzr, and "Fix Released" means that the fix is in a tarball.
<persia> In the case of Ubuntu, "Fix Committed" is nearly meaningless.  It tends to be used to indicate that an upload happened, but maybe the upload is waiting for something, and it will be closed in 5 minutes (if the changelog included the appropriate syntax)
<persia> Sometimes it's also used for some special processes.  I don't remember if the SRU process uses it right now, but at one point it was used to indicate a fix was in -proposed.
<persia> Generally, for Ubuntu, don't use "Fix Committed" unless you have a special reason to do so, and someone instructed you to set it that way.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks for that. If i upload a debdiff and subscribe u-u-s. What status should i be setting?
<stefanlsd> in progress?
<persia> stefanlsd: Confirmed.  In Progress is when you are working on it.  There's a bug aganst LP about this, but it's not closed yet.
<persia> Ideally there should be a "Needs Review" status to indicate we have a fix not yet committed.
<persia> LP assumes that everyone who is capable of suggesting a fix is also a developer, which while true in a sense, doesn't really match the permissions configuration in launchpad.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. makes sense
<Ampelbein> Could someone from bugcontrol please set the importance of bug #85439 to low? I think it should be low because this only affects a minor part of the system.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85439 in libxslt "xsltproc crashdump" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85439
<Rocket2DMn> Ampelbein, done
<Ampelbein> thx
<Rocket2DMn> np
<Ampelbein> Another Request: Bug #172343 - I think it could be set to status triaged, importance low. I reproduced the problem myself and verified with a non-ubuntu-version of ktorrent, then reported the bug upstream. Opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172343 in ktorrent "ktorrent group names broken for accented characters" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172343
<persia> Ampelbein: Done.
<Ampelbein> thx
<Ampelbein> hi! i have a question about bug #259387 ? i'm unsure whether it deserves medium or high importance. i tend to medium because it causes moderate impact on a non-core application. What is your opinion on this case?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259387 in thunderbird ""Edit Message as New" broken for eml messages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259387
<Ampelbein> Also, I think this could be set to triaged.
<Ampelbein> Another request: Bug #260356 - Could some member of bug-control please set it to status triaged, importance low? I have reproduced the problem myself and submitted the issue upstream.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260356 in network-manager-applet "Wireless network key dialog: typing key and pressing enter does not connect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260356
<asomething> Ampelbein: I think you are right... I set the importances and marked as triaged. thanks for linking upstream!
<Ampelbein> thank you.
<bcurtis> anyone alive in here?
<Ampelbein> bcurtis: me ;-)
<bcurtis> Ampelbein, thank you.  Is there any way that traigers can set a bug as wishlist?
<bcurtis> or just permissions issues u can't
<Ampelbein> only members of bug-control can set wishlist
<Ampelbein> you can post a request in here and someone will set it for you.
<bcurtis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/260747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260747 in vinagre "Vinagre should support send/receive files" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtis> wishlist
<bcurtis> how am i faster than ubottu?
<bcurtis> and that was just me scrounging through bugs
<Ampelbein> bcurtis: i usually write something like "can some member of bug-control please set status blah on bug #12345"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<Ampelbein> so when later on someone looks in the channel he can act upon it.
<bcurtis> ohhhhh, ok
<bcurtis> Can someone please set status "wishlist" on bug #260747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260747 in vinagre "Vinagre should support send/receive files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260747
<bcurtis> ty :-)
<Ampelbein> np
<bdrung> bcurtis: done
<bcurtis> bdrung: ty
<bdrung> np
<bdrung> easiest thing to do.
<bcurtis> what gives you the permissions to do so? j/w
<bdrung> bcurtis: you have to be member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<bcurtis> ahhh ok.
<bcurtis> i've just recently started triaging bugs, so its all a new experience to me.
<bdrung> if you like triaging and think you know how all these things work you can request to join
<bcurtis> bdrung: the only thing i've done is take really old bugs and marked them for closure, and/or taken a package and tested the issue other users are having.. i've gone nowhere into the higher level triage.. i'd love to, but have no idea what to do and worry about being more of a nuisance than a benefit
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-08-24
<hggdh> bcurtis, thank you for your help. You can follow the link on the chat topic for more information on what to do/how to triage
<hggdh> bcurtis, this is a good start: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<bcurtis> hggdh, thanks I have skimmed them, and i think for me it's just a matter of hands on and hope i don't screw things up too bad
<bdrung> bcurtis: and if you are unsure, what to do: ask
<emgent> hello
<hggdh> emgent, hello
<hggdh> bcurtis, this is correct: when in doubt, ask. We will answer
<bcurtis> ok, so for bug 260754, appears to be a wishlist but doesn't have any package associated and seems kind of vague.  just for experience.. whats the best way to handle it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260754 in ubuntu "[Wishlist] scmpd packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260754
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> this is actually a packaging request, but without the correct groups subscribed
<hggdh> a suggestion, right now: do not touch it. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<bcurtis> so in your shoes, you wouldn't touch it?
<bdrung> bcurtis: a good help are the standard responses:  without the correct groups sub
<hggdh> specifically, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special%20types%20of%20bugs. I am still trying to find and document exactly what is expected to be done with any of the special bugs
<hggdh> bcurtis, indeed, I would not touch it. Not until I was to be completely clear on how to proceed
<hggdh> s/was/were
<bcurtis> ok
<hggdh> bcurtis, another good approach to learning is to fix oneself on a few packages (those you more easily identify yourself with), and gain experience there
<bcurtis> ok
<bdrung> bcurtis: and going to bug jams
<bcurtis> bdrung: which are?
<bdrung> bcurtis: where do you live?
<bcurtis> bdrung: outside of Washington DC USA
<hggdh> yes, a bug jam is usually a good place to learn: each of them usually have a good triager/maintainer local, answering questions and explaining procedures
<bdrung> bcurtis: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam . this was the global and recent
<bcurtis> thank you all for your help
<bdrung> i have edited bug #260754: modified title, added needs-packaging tag, checked if it is already in ubuntu or debian and then confirmed this bug. everyting beyond is something for motu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260754 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] scmpd" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260754
<bcurtis> so if it isn't in either.. what do you then do?
<bdrung> bcurtis: someone have to package it. if you are interested in packaging have a look at: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<bdrung> there are more resources about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Lists/DocumentationResources
<bcurtis> ok.. then if you find it.. its marked as invalid and a reason would be "already in "debian unstable" ...?
<bdrung> yes
<bcurtis> ok
<bdrung> if it isn't in either you confirm the bug
<bcurtis> and mark a "needs packaging"
<bdrung> whit hyphen
<bdrung> change the title to look like "[needs-packaging] program-name"
<bcurtis> bdrung, hggdh, Thanks!
<bdrung> np
<bdrung> helping people to get involved is good
<bdrung> bcurtis: do you heard about 5-a-day?
<bcurtis> i think so.. take care of 5 bugs a day if you can
<bdrung> bcurtis: and interested?
<bcurtis> yeah, i try to get 5 bugs a day
<bdrung> bcurtis: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day/Reporting
<bdrung> then you can see your result in http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<marnanel> Should I be able to write:   bzr branch bzr+ssh://bzr-playground.gnome.org/fast-user-switch-applet/trunk/ bzr+ssh://bzr-playground.gnome.org/~tthurman/fast-user-switch-applet/awn/  ?  It says that "...f-u-s-a/trunk/" is not a branch.
<marnanel> oops
<marnanel> wrong channel entirely
 * marnanel apologises.
<james_w> hi marnanel, here is fine too
<james_w> ah, no, sorry, it is the wrong channel, I assumed this was #bzr
 * marnanel grins
<aliciapg> so yeah...i need help with my soundcard
<aliciapg> and i'm getting no help
<aliciapg> yeah
<cacf3b2074> hi
<aron_> hi
<cacf3b2074> process nm-applet has a bug, how to report it
<cacf3b2074> same question for x-session-manager,  btw and how to find their description
<afflux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+filebug
<afflux> cacf3b2074: see link above for nm-applet
<cacf3b2074> afflux: but which application
<cacf3b2074> oh right
<cacf3b2074> how do you easly find this information?  synaptic was not helpfull
<afflux> cacf3b2074: what do you mean by "how to find their description"?
<cacf3b2074> I want to find package name knowing the name of the process, sometimes its diffrent
<afflux> cacf3b2074: "dpkg -S nm-applet", or, to be more specific: dpkg -S /usr/bin/nm-applet
<aron_> first,check in launchpad if your bug has already commited,if not,commit
<cacf3b2074> ok
<afflux> cacf3b2074: note that launchpad records the bugs for source packages (which means, the names can differ from the actual packages you have installed)
<aron_> yes
<afflux> cacf3b2074: to find the source package for a binary package, you can use "apt-cache madison binary-package-name"
<cacf3b2074> should flaws in philosophy that lead to sociall based attacks be reported as security issues, or just technical ones (like buffer overflow etc)
<cacf3b2074> apt-cache madison x-session-manager    shows nothing
<afflux> cacf3b2074: x-session-manager is a link to a different program. You can check to what it points to by writing: readlink -f /usr/bin/x-session-manager
<cacf3b2074> thanks, that worked afflux
<cacf3b2074> bad planning of how gnome session works can force user to disclose his password. security vulnerability or not?
<cacf3b2074> *disclose password to 3rd party
<afflux> cacf3b2074: can you explain it a bit more please?
<cacf3b2074> afflux: 1. leave office with locked desktop
<cacf3b2074> 2. thunderstorm
<cacf3b2074> 3. call office maintaince or co-worker to turn off coptuer.... whooops.
<cacf3b2074> eith you have to give them own password,  or ask them to force turn off (4 second on power key) but then FS corruption
<afflux> cacf3b2074: to avoid FS corruption, use SysRQ keys (see google/wikipedia). Either you want security and noone can access the computer without a passwort, or you don't, and someone can do whatever he wants.
<cacf3b2074> you can work around this by creating speciall user just for this purpose and giving password to that... but imho it would be better to add a  Turn-Off  option to the locked login screen instead
<cacf3b2074> yes, I want noone to *access* my dekstop,  but I want to allow to turn off the computer by anyone with phisical access.   If anyone has phisical access then he always CAN turn off the compuer (plug out power) - so why not allow them to turn off the computer gracefully
<cacf3b2074> *spelling
<afflux> cacf3b2074: I'm not sure a bug is the right place to discuss this. Consider bringing this up at brainstorm.ubuntu.com or at the mailinglists
<cacf3b2074> brainstorm is the place when people write down ideas, then vote for them, and finally - do nothing about them right?"
<cacf3b2074> which ML ?
<afflux> cacf3b2074: I'd guess ubuntu-devel-discuss, but I'm not sure there.
<cacf3b2074> or perhaps it should be a blueprint?
<cacf3b2074> I think overall that it ubuntu power-off desktop sucks,  and it would be fixed by  1) making password locks to have option to shutdown (esp. for physical access)       2) power key pressed several times will always shut down
<Ampelbein> hi! could some member of bug-control please have a look at bug 260761 ? i think it could be set to triaged. Regarding importance I would say its high, since networking is a very core component of ubuntu/linux.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260761 in linux "[ath5k] Atheros wireless chipset AR5212 is incorrectly identified as AR2414" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260761
<Ampelbein> Another one: Bug 259414 . I think this could also be set to triaged. regarding importance i'm undecided whether low or medium. i tend to medium. opinions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259414 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[eeepc, gm915gm] When I plug in external monitor to VGA the X desktop fails do display correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259414
<lifeless> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c/win 18
<Ampelbein> ?
<bdrung> lifeless: ???
<lifeless> confused terminal
<bdrung> Ampelbein: bug #260761 should be marked as regression
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260761 in linux "[ath5k] Atheros wireless chipset AR5212 is incorrectly identified as AR2414" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260761
<Ampelbein> ok. will add the tag.
<bdrung> because it works in hardy
<Ampelbein> didn't think of that. thanks for the reminder.
<bdrung> and high is right (-> A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse) )
<bdrung> Ampelbein: does the wlan card not work or is only the card wrong detected?
<bdrung> if it is only wrong named, its not high but low
<Ampelbein> its only wrong detected. the card is working according to dmesg.
<Ampelbein> but there may be some "special" functions and parameters not working since it is detected wrong.
<Ampelbein> don't know, i'm too little a developer to judge this.
<bdrung> "special" functions may be using the card as accesspoint point
<bdrung> but if he can use the card to get an internet connection there is no need to set the importance to high
<Ampelbein> ok, understood. so "low" would be correct?
<bdrung> i have set it to low, if he reports any issues due to its wrong detections we can adjust the importance
<bdrung> yes
<Ampelbein> and should i add to the description explicitly that its working, just wrong detected?
<Ampelbein> (i think yes)
<bdrung> Ampelbein: yes
<Ampelbein> bdrung: ok, thank you for your help.
<bdrung> you're welcome
<Rocket2DMn> can somebody please check if we can close bug 64324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64324 in usplash "usplash screen corrupted on old iBook" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64324
<Rocket2DMn> same with bug 161803 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161803 in starfighter "starfighter package missing libstdc++5 dependancy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161803
<afflux> I wonder if this sentence is correct: "wondering *is* this still an issue for you" - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<Rocket2DMn> Can somebody with wireless debugging experience see bug 190144 and request any more information that is needed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190144 in linux "Wireless connection lost during heavy network load." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190144
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn, just looking at bug 190144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190144 in linux "Wireless connection lost during heavy network load." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190144
<Rocket2DMn> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> you should probably initially ask the reporter to provide all the information as per the kernel teams bug policy (I see they've already added their dmesg output)
<chrisccoulson> in addition, I'd get them to attach their kern.log and their syslog (which might contain some messages from networkmanager)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah the thought had occurred to me, i was hoping somebody also knew of a specific driver package that it could be assigned to, but it doesnt seem like it
<chrisccoulson> the kernel is probably the best place for now
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, do you want to take the triage from where i left off?
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn, i'll leave it to you if you want ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll subscribe and have a look through their logs when they've provided the information
<chrisccoulson> although i probably wouldn't be that much help!
<Rocket2DMn> If you think you can folow through with it, then it's all yours.  I've been going through and trying to close out old bugs.  Most users never get back, then I handle those that do, but the workload is piling up
<Rocket2DMn> I can still try and follow through though
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask for the extra info on that bug report in a bit
<chrisccoulson> just looking at bug 180743 as well actually
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180743 in ubuntu "crash notification pops up repeatedly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180743
<Rocket2DMn> ok, thanks, i'm subscribed so i'll follow the progress
<Rocket2DMn> I get the feeling that latter bug will just get closed
<chrisccoulson> i can confirm that bug actually. i had a look through the code for apport and update-notifier a few weeks ago and i can see what is going on, but i never got round to posting my findings
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not sure whether the bug should be update-notifier or apport (or both)
<Rocket2DMn> well, which project code were you looking at exactly
<Rocket2DMn> sounds like probably the notifier
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that when files change in /var/crash, update-notifier calls apport-checkreports. This indicates that there are new reports if any files modified time is newer than their access time
<chrisccoulson> the problem then is with the logic in update-notifier, which repeatedly displays the notification for system crash reports only
<chrisccoulson> for user crash reports, it calls apport-gtk which pops up the dialog when the report is done
<maco> you know you're looking at old bugs when they've got 5-digit bug numbers
<chrisccoulson> update-notifier needs to wait until apport is done before it displays the notfication. apport currently takes out an exclusive lock on /var/crash/.lock when it is working, but i don't think there is any way of getting update-notifier to use this as a way of determining if apport is still running
<crimsun> 260664 is definitely a popular one.
<maco> yeah, seriously
<maco> it seems more like "raise your hand if -21 *didn't* clobber your wifi"
<maco> is bug 77435 more likely an OOo bug or an OpenBox bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77435 in openoffice.org "openoffice menu menus pops up on right side of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77435
<crimsun> that would be me - thanks for unsupported devices needing ndiswrapper.
<pwnguin> maco: actually, i think my wifi works fine
<maco> pwnguin: crimsun and i each marked a dupe of that bug in a 5 minute time span, that's why we're commenting on it
<pwnguin> ah
<maco> ours are working just fine...seeing as we're using the library's wifi right now
<pwnguin> "we"?
<maco> crimsun and i
<maco> we're having our own little 2-person bug jam
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> im at work, watching debconf videos ;)
<maco> haha.  im going through new/undecided bugs that show up in a search for "Edgy" and asking if the problem still exists so i can close them.
<maco> done about 50 of those today, i think.  we were doing this for a few hours last night in a cafe too.
<maco> im counting last night's since it was after midnight :P
<pwnguin> so when you do that, do you try to duplicate it on your own first?
<maco> if its an app i have or hardware i have, but a lot of them are hardware bugs that i dont have the equipment to reproduce
<maco> s/a lot/most/
<pwnguin> it might be handy to search for hardware you do have ;)
<maco> oh yeah...
<pwnguin> it'd generate less churn I think, but some people seem to think that's a goal
<maco> i should also file 4 bugs i can think of off the top of my head
<maco> well if they're edgy bugs, they might as well be closed. and if they're still open from then and reproducible, might as well get some more info on them.
<maco> just sitting there being ignored doesn't really do any good
<pwnguin> well sure. I'm just trying to thing of ways to improve the many eyes thing
<pwnguin> by looking for stuff you have the hardware for, you reduce the number of round trips needed, and can get to fixing it that much faster ;)
<pwnguin> obviously if you run out of such bugs, other low effort / low lying fruit are suitable
<maco> the few bugs ive seen for my hardware (unlike crimsun i buy hardware because it is compatible...he's disappointed his sound card works properly because now he can't fix it) in launchpad...they seem to be "wontfix"
<maco> there's one that is fixed upstream, kind of, but it'd require too much new stuff to get into intrepid
<maco> but i guess i should file some bugs on my hardware
<crimsun> it actually doesn't work correctly.  All the fixes that are required are mundane, rote ones.
<crimsun> it->conexant patch
<maco> what doesn't work?
<maco> oh your sound card
<maco> yeah neither does mine, but you dont want to fix my audio bugs
<maco> on either of the two laptops that have them
<crimsun> no, I don't want to fix them /right now/.  You'll get to the point where you understand how and why you need to fix what.
<pwnguin> is crimsun training a replacement?
<maco> how and why whom what?  i want you to teach me how these drivers work so i can at least make an attempt at either fixing it or letting the magic blue smoke out of my speakers
<maco> preferably the former
<crimsun> maco: I can't force-feed an understanding of the audio stack in a short term.
<maco> you havent taught me anything in like...a month
<crimsun> maco: actually, you haven't been watching ;p
<maco> you're on the other side of the table
<crimsun> maco: and for two of those weeks, you were in .eu
<crimsun> so ;p
<maco> well yes, but...
<maco> the teaching started on IRC and i had IRC there
<crimsun> anyhoo, this is quickly outside the scope of this channel.
<maco> yes
<maco> pwnguin: i asked him at the hardy release party if he wanted an apprentice
<pwnguin> which channel has "making audio work" as it's scope?
<crimsun> you'd need to constrain "making audio work" a bit.
<maco> pwnguin: you want crimsun's "utterly unofficial support" channel?
<pwnguin> "unofficial"?
<crimsun> (I don't head up ubuntu-audio any more, so anything I recommend can only be considered and not taken to be the line.)
<maco> hey look there *is* a bug filed for my webcam, and there's a driver that's known to work for it.
<pwnguin> see, it's already more rewarding :)
<maco> it doesn't appear to need a new libusb like my other unsupported device.  can it be nominated for inclusion in intrepid, then?
<pwnguin> well anything can be nominated
<pwnguin> and exceptions can always be made
<maco> alright well its bug 215604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215604 in linux "Genesys Logic Webcam 05e3:0503 Not Working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215604
<pwnguin> daniel drake again
<maco> yes, he's responsible for both drivers that would bring my laptop up to nearly perfect support
<pwnguin> fprint?
<maco> his upeksonly driver for libfprint is the other one
<maco> it requires a *way* newer libusb though
<pwnguin> does thinkfinger not work?
<maco> no
<maco> this is a upek touchstrip sensor-only reader
<pwnguin> fun
<maco> as opposed to the upek touchstrip that processes the image internally
<maco> which is also different from the thinkfinger one
<pwnguin> what
<pwnguin> no
<maco> there are at least 5 drivers in libfprint now
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> i have Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<pwnguin> been working since feisty
<pwnguin> via thinkfinger
<pwnguin> but yes, there are newer and unsupported devices
<maco> http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Driver_ID_assignments
<maco> the driver i need was committed in july and requires libusb 0.9 which crimsun says is wayyy too new for intrepid
<maco> apparently there are 9 now
<pwnguin> the touchstrip that processes internally is the thinkfinger one
<pwnguin> afaik
<maco> oh ok
<maco> theres that upektc and upekts idk which is which
<pwnguin> our sysadmin and I have had fingerprint readers in laptops for a while, so i stole the debian fingerforce teams' thinkfinger package for our use
<maco> gotcha
<pwnguin> i should probably test out fprint on intrepid...
<pwnguin> maco: given that we're transitioning to .27 it seems, you might be able to get gl860 in intrepid too
<pwnguin> maco: do you know how to triage kernel bugs?
<maco> no
<maco> not really
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<maco> i need to upgrade to intrepid soonish
<pwnguin> yea
<maco> i said yesterday that my relative lack of bugs is what's keeping me from being to anxious about upgrading, but if there's hope of the bugs i wasnt expecting a fix on being fixed...
<pwnguin> have you considered dual booting?
<pwnguin> intrepid doens't have to be an either or situation
<maco> last time i did that, well...i like to share my /home partition, and then they fight and then lack of backwards compatibility makes the old version unable to understand my /home directory anyway, so i dont bother with dual booting stable/unstable anymore
<pwnguin> i seem to get by okay
<maco> i just havent really gotten around to upgrading. itd be easier if i had stable enough wifi to get an iso or to be sure i wouldnt drop in the middle of downloading the updates
<pwnguin> the only bug ive found is that update-manager announces ubuntu+1 when running stable
<maco> seeing as i'm in need of a pringle cantenna like xkcd has...
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could some member of bug-control please check on bug 260941 ? I think it could be set to status triaged, low importance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260941 in pidgin "pidgin pastes url twice when dragged from firefox3 to pidgin send box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260941
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I set it to traiged/Low. Thank you (and, hopefully, you will be able to do same by yourself soon)
<Ampelbein> ;-) Thanks.
<dupondje> somebody any id if there are some probs with Intrepid atm ? cause when I'm logged in into gnome, I don't get a login sound, no icons, no panel :(
<Ampelbein> dupondje: works for me. but you could check in #ubuntu+1
<dupondje> its death there :p
<dupondje> its kinda strange :s
<hggdh> dupondje, you can check ~/.xsession-errors for messages
<dupondje> ofc
<dupondje> lotsa messages :)
<hggdh> yay... now to filter what might be a real error from simple debug messages ;-)
<dupondje> it cleans file after a gdm restart ?
<dupondje> cause now I got it fixxed by changing the default session @ logon ...
<dupondje> dunno what caused it :s
<bdrung> how to gather information on kernel bug while shutdown?
<hggdh> dupondje, .xsession-errors is recreated every login
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-17
<micahg> yvan300: was hggdh able to help you?
<micahg> hggdh: what happened with the bug before?
<yvan300> micahg, more or less
<micahg> yvan300: I see the bug hasn't changed :)
<yvan300> micahg, yup
<micahg> ping hggdh
<hggdh> micahg, pong
 * hggdh goes walking the dogs
<micahg> hggdh: let me know when you are back
<hggdh> micahg, I am back
<micahg> hi
<hggdh> hi
<micahg> was wondering if we missed anything with that guy trying to learn triage
<hggdh> I think we missed a lot
<hggdh> he was interested in *solving* bugs, not on triage
<micahg> ah
<hggdh> and did not get, I think, that you cannot solve what you do not understand
<micahg> indeed, I would see learning triage akin to learnin ghte basics
<micahg> also, what did you think of my addition to the meeting agenda
<hggdh> well, yes, up to a point. But there is this huge stigma on triaging: this is what you do when you are starting
<micahg> why is that bad?
<hggdh> on the agenda: I liked the inclusion, this been happening frequently enough to warrant a discussion
<hggdh> it is bad because it gives out the impression that once you *know* what to do, there is no more need to triage
<micahg> ah, that is bad
 * micahg always saw it as a learning experience you build on
<hggdh> yes indeed. This is why I try to stress that you cannot solve a problem without understanding *what* is the problem, *where* is the problem, and *why* it is a problem
<micahg> I didn't contradict that before, did I
<hggdh> no, you did not
<micahg> was my browser lesson too much?
<hggdh> it was in the right direction, but his attention span was very short ;-)
<hggdh> we should also try to make the channel topic more visible (I do not know how, though). But... sometimes I feel nobody ever read it.
 * micahg would love someone to mentor for FF busg
<micahg> *bugs
<micahg> then I could go after the backlog
<micahg> hggdh: what do you think of a follow feature like on bugzilla for LP?
<grepory> FF bugs?
<micahg> grepory: Firefox
<grepory> ohhhhh
<grepory> i was thinking about going after firefox bugs.
<micahg> ok
<grepory> the ability to follow other users can come in really handy... especially in a mentor-mentee relationship.
<micahg> grepory: what timezone ar eyou in?
<grepory> micahg: CST
<grepory> you?
<micahg> grepory: exactly
<micahg> grepory: CDT :)
<grepory> UTC-5? i think
<grepory> cool
<hggdh> micahg, what do you mean?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> wait
<micahg> hggdh: on bugzilla you can select someone to follow their comments
<micahg> i.e. receive copies
<grepory> every e-mail that BZ e-mails them, you receive.
<hggdh> heh. Yes. Extremely nice
<hggdh> yes, Andre followed me for a while when I started there
<hggdh> worth a LP bug on Launchpad
<hggdh> this would come really handy when mentoring folks
 * micahg is filing
 * hggdh waits :-)
<micahg> bug 414627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<hggdh> I really want to confirm it :-(
<micahg> LP admins told me just to subscribe :)
 * micahg asked about that yesterday
<micahg> they must have different polocies
<micahg> *policies
<hggdh> that is not an answer, since you do not know where the monitored person went
<micahg> no
<hggdh> bah I am going to confirm
<micahg> not for the bug
<micahg> about confirming LP bugs
<greg-g> don't confirm LP bugs?
<hggdh> too late
<hggdh> :-)
<mpontillo> couldn't you subscribe to their feed in an RSS reader? ex. http://feeds.launchpad.net/~micahg/latest-bugs.atom
<greg-g> are we no qualified to confirm them? :)
<greg-g> s/no/not/
<hggdh> I will let them complain with me. A bug is a bug is a bug
<hggdh> greg-g yes, this is the point
<hggdh> on the other hand, it is a different project, so... different rules
<micahg> mpontillo: that just shows you which bugs
<micahg> not what they saId/did
<greg-g> hggdh: right
<mpontillo> ah, I see. I suppose a more complete feed would be nice.
<micahg> mpontillo: that requires 2 methods for bug watching
<micahg> it would be easier to all be in the same system
<micahg> even better with a header that you can filter into a mentee folder
<micahg> ooh
<micahg> I'll add that to the bug request
<mpontillo> yeah, it's a good idea. I guess I just prefer RSS feeds for this kind of thing - the e-mail can get overwhelming and it can be annoying to cover all the corner cases when filtering
 * micahg keeps adding to the meeting agenda list
<hggdh> mpontillo, it is a different usage: we would be monitoring a, er, trainee on triaging, not just receiving bug notifications
<hggdh> but I can see this also being done via a RSS
<hggdh> Now, to sleep. g'night, all y'all
<mpontillo> if it was going to be e-mail, it would be nice to set up an alternate address for easy filtering. so I could send things to mygmailaccount+mentee@gmail.com and be able to filter on that
<mpontillo> night
<hggdh> mpontillo, good idea. Please add it in the bug
<mpontillo> will do
<mpontillo> bug 414627 updated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<micahg> night hggdh
<grepory> mpontillo: that would be really, really nice.
<grepory> that was one problem i had w/ the follow feature of BZ.  it was nigh impossible to filter all of the extraneous e-mails in a useful way.
<grepory> it's just too simplistic.
<mpontillo> yeah - thinking about it, it'd be a rather large change to launchpad. you probably wouldn't want to rely 100% on the "+<alt-addr>" gmail feature, though you could include knowledge of it. so you'd need a general way to register additional e-mail addresses
<mpontillo> if done right, you'd be able to use the alternate email addresses anywhere in launchpad, for whatever you wanted
<grepory> well, i think it's just A Big Pain to do anything other than a simplistic CC action when you're following someone.
<grepory> which is why BZ's implementation is just that.
<micahg> grepory: LP is different in that it already has some logic built into its e-mails
<mpontillo> I like the way Stack Overflow does per-user feeds: they pretty much include everything the user ever does: ex. http://stackoverflow.com/feeds/user/1 -- that's what I was thinking of when I mentioned RSS
<grepory> mmmmm...
<grepory> now _that_ would be slick.
<grepory> instead of following the person, you can just add their feed to your aggregator.
<grepory> micahg: i've been really pleased with LP's e-mail handling.  very intuitive.
<mpontillo> I would say that the way LP handles email is better than any other bug tracker I've ever used. but I still have a hard time doing filtering. I want to differentiate between bugs I'm working on, bugs I'm subscribed to, packages I'm subscribed to, bugs I'm subscribed to indirectly...
<grepory> well
<grepory> you could always filter on the X-Launchpad-Bug-Commenters or X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale headers
<grepory> that's a start, at least.
<mpontillo> yeah - maybe I've just not spent enough time tweaking the filters... and I use a gmail account so I'm not sure if it can filter on those natively
<grepory> let me try
<grepory> i use goog too
<mpontillo> I saw a sourcepackage=<pkg> in the header but the searching was highlighting text in the body - not sure if it got it
<grepory> yeah... the filters aren't that robust.
<grepory> this is yet another reason why i'm considering going back to fetchmail+procmail.
<mpontillo> indeed.
<grepory> does anyone have clean vmware images for 8.04, 9.04 or 9.10? i just found the vmware images for 5, 6, and 7
<micahg> ping grepory
<micahg> grepory: ?
<grepory> yar
<micahg> you're familiar with Firefox, right?
<grepory> yeah
<micahg> ok bug 414417
<grepory> i like to think so, at least.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414417 in firefox-3.0 "cant update current mozilla browser, current version 3.0.13 / "check for updates" not clickable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414417
<micahg> let's discuss what you want to do to this
<grepory> ok
<grepory> so they're talking about Help -> Check for updates
<micahg> right
<grepory> which, if i had to guess, has been disabled, because we want them to update it via aptitude or the update manager
<micahg> correct :)
<grepory> so this is an invalid bug
<grepory> but
<grepory> we want to give the user some helpful info
<micahg> well
<micahg> what is the user trying to do
<grepory> oh wait
<grepory> heh
<grepory> update to 3.0.13
<grepory> which is already installed.
<micahg> so they can't be trying to do that
<grepory> no
<grepory> but that's what it seems like they are trying to do
<grepory> ask for clarification?
<micahg> here's the piece you might be missing
<micahg> firefox just pushed 3.5.2 to users of 3.0.13 on windows
<grepory> ahhh
<micahg> so, now what do you think?
<grepory> well.. i could tell them that they're running the current version of the firefox-3.0 package, which they have installed.. but if they are trying to upgrade to the latest version (3.5.2), then they could install the firefox-3.5 package
<grepory> or i could just ask what version they would like to be running
<micahg> yes, but they just need help, right
<grepory> oh
<grepory> !
<grepory> convert to a question?
<micahg> Yep :)
<micahg> esxactly
<grepory> i keep forgetting about that option.
<micahg> let me show you a nice page you can reply to the question to
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<micahg> you have the stock response for convert to question?
<grepory> yar.
<micahg> go for it :)
<micahg> great
<micahg> now, if you want, you can answer the question
<grepory> i think i will!
<grepory> woot
<micahg> grepory: that was an awesome answer
<micahg> great job
<micahg> see, easy bug :)
<grepory> totes.
<micahg> you wanna go find one to triage now?
<grepory> sure
<grepory> look for the new+unconfirmed bugs, right?
<grepory> errr undecided
<micahg> yeah or you can go to a package and click new bugs
<grepory> there sure are a lot of bugs involving flash.
<grepory> well, i guess rather than cherry-picking easy-looking bugs.. i'll just start at the top.
<grepory> bug 414532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414532 in firefox-3.0 "firefox need to reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414532
<micahg> grepory: it's ok to cherry pick
<grepory> heh.  well i wasn't having much luck
<micahg> grepory: ok, what do you want to do with that one?
<grepory> well.. we don't have enough information to reproduce.
<micahg> right...there are a few bugs like this
<grepory> so send the needs more info canned response and set it to incomplete?
<micahg> well, are there any other similar bugs
<grepory> hmmm
<micahg> you probably won't find one, so I'll give it to you...bug 413177
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413177 in firefox "firefox tells me to restart my system" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413177
<micahg> still waiting on a response
<grepory> maybe i should do a simple search for "firefox restart"
<grepory> lag
<micahg> that's a good idea
<micahg> also, take a look at the ubufox package
<grepory> ok
<micahg> as that prompts the user to restart firefox
<micahg> in teh browser
<micahg> not by notification
<micahg> but not sure if that's the problem
<grepory> hmm... 413177 certainly sounds like the same kind of issue
<grepory> okay so the the report in 414532 has ubufox installed
<grepory> it would be nice if we knew if 413177 had it installed too
<grepory> and judging by a quick search in the ubufox package, it does prompt people for restarts
<grepory> so maybe ubufox is updating stuff? or it's a bug w/ ubufox?
<micahg> grepory: any ideas
<micahg> oops
<micahg> missed your correspondence
<micahg> ok, so ubufox checks to see if an updated firefox and if so, prompts the user to restart
<micahg> if the bug is being prompted in the browser, problem is ubufox
<grepory> *nod*
<grepory> so really, needs more info
<micahg> if the problem is with the notification that firefox has been updated and you should restart your browser (i.e. system notification) then the problem could be elsewhere
<micahg> yes
<micahg> so, we need to know if the notification is in the browser or a system notification
 * grepory nods
<micahg> also, make sure you subscribe so that you know when the user responds
 * grepory nods
<micahg> you're doing great
<grepory> So respond with something like
<grepory> Thanks for your report ... We need more information to continue ... Does the notification to restart Firefox come from Ubuntu via the update manager or is it a message window coming from the browser?
<grepory> s/message window/error message?
<micahg> it's not an error message
<micahg> you know the bar you get when you're asked to save a password
<grepory> yeah
<grepory> ohhhh!
<grepory> that
<grepory> yeah
<micahg> well, it's like that, except it says please restart firefox or something to that extent
<grepory> that's what ubufox presents?
<grepory> ok
<micahg> yeah
<grepory> so ... "Does the notification appear in the Firefox window itself or does it appear to be a notification from the operating system?"
<micahg> that sounds better
<grepory> s/the operating system/ubuntu .. maybe.
<micahg> system tray?
<grepory> that works.
<micahg> if you want to show a whole response before you post, you can use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<grepory> sounds good
<grepory> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/254368/
<grepory> well that rendered awkwardly.
<micahg> yeah, that's the way it normally does it
<micahg> but it looks good
<grepory> cool beans.
<micahg> can you subscribe me ask well
<micahg> *as
<grepory> sure
<grepory> done
<grepory> ahh.. i like lp so much.
<micahg> grepory: great job
<grepory> thanks!
<grepory> i appreciate the help.
<jmarsden> To wrap the text you can pipe it through par, so   whatever |par |pastebinit
<grepory> or pastebin could wrap things sensically for me ;) but thanks.  just installed it.
<jmarsden> grepory: The problem with askig pastebinit to be 'sensible' is that then it messes up code snippets that should not be wrapped, etc.
<grepory> jmarsden: fair enough... fair enough.  par is easy. :)
<grepory> micahg: okay. i'm being conscripted for some st: voyager and then it's bedtime.  we should do this again.
<micahg> sure
<micahg> later this week?
<grepory> surely.  i might try to do a couple before then, but definitely.. maybe tuesday or thursday evening.. around the same time.
 * micahg is on most of the day
<grepory> nini bugs.
<mac_v> anyone know how to edit the lp-improvements scripts?
<dholbach> good morning
<mac_v> hi... does anyone know how to edit the lp-improvements scripts?
<Spee_Der> Good morning.... ..
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu!
<hggdh> baa?
<alourie|work> hello
<alourie|work> I'm trying to use launchpad greasemonkey scripts. How should canned answers work?
<mac_v> hi... does anyone know how to edit the lp-improvements scripts?
<micahg> mac_v: why would you do that?
<micahg> you can edit the responses
<mac_v> micahg: i want to edit the colors and remove items in the scripts i dont want
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> how about addon preferences
<mac_v> i cant find the .js file :(
<mac_v> the addon prefs , only allow to enable and disable
<micahg> well, then enable and disable parts of the scripts
<micahg> why would you want to remove responses or tags?
<micahg> *they
<mac_v> i'v got a crazy setup and the colors collide with scriptsand make it unreadable , hence i had edited the scripts accordingly
<mac_v> micahg: where does an extension if installed via synaptic get installed?
<micahg> mac_v ask dpkg :)
<micahg> dpkg -L pkgname
<mac_v> oh ;)
<mac_v> micahg: hehe , i thought it be easier from the firefox expert ;p
<mac_v> would be*
 * micahg isn't the expert...
<bullgard4> Does apport call gdb?
<hggdh> apport-retrace does
<hggdh> apport-retrace -g <crashfile>
<BUGabundo> hi
<mac_v> could some one look into this?  Bug #413163 , apport removes all attachments , how can we add the crash reports?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413163 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413163
<BUGabundo> knonw
<BUGabundo> it won't add more dups attachs
<BUGabundo> kinda a mist of feature/bug
<mac_v> BUGabundo: it just removed from the main bug , i still have my crash reports but it is a dup , could i add it there?
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - apport-unpack /path/to/crash/report .
<chrisccoulson> then attach the stacktrace
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't matter though, the stacktrace submitted by apport is useless anyway
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: so , what can we do?
<mac_v> i mean i
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson. nice to see you
<chrisccoulson> run gnome-settings-daemon in GDB with the "--sync" and "--no-daemon" options, break on gdk_x_error and get a backtrace that way
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> IMO, apport shouldn't be duping these anyway. even the ones with similar backtraces might be different bugs, due to the asynchronous nature of X
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: but the crash is random ,happened only once for me :(
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i appreciate that :)
<hggdh> so I guess this is worth a bug on apport...
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't make the apport submitted  crash reports any more helpful;)
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<BUGabundo> hggdh: AFAIK already is
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - i wrote quite a long comment on bug 321041 with some instructions for debugging these X error crashes in g-s-d
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 321041 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<BUGabundo> and was closed by pitti
 * mac_v checks
<hggdh> oh, OK, then, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> but we could re-raise the concerns
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - it might be worth copying the instructions across to the new bug report (i would do it, but i haven't had a proper look at the new report yet, and I'm about to go and grab some dinner)
<chrisccoulson> these X errors really are a pain to debug, and they're the cause of many duplicates right now:(
<mac_v> i'll read through and copy-paste it :)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> FWIW - i've been seeing some similar g-s-d crashes on login too, but i can never catch them at the right moment;)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - your string of duplicates has the same trace as the string that i already commented on ;)
<chrisccoulson> (although that doesn't necessarily mean they're the same error yet)
<mac_v> yeah , just noticed
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - it's a lot of effort to undupe / dupe them in to one thread. i'd be tempted to set one thread as invalid and leave a comment pointing to the other one
<chrisccoulson> the subscribers will all see that then
<chrisccoulson> (unless someone is offering to merge them all ;))
<mac_v> nice idea ;)
<hggdh> there is karma for the hero
 * micahg has done that before
<mac_v> micahg: i found the scripts and edited them \o/
<bdmurray> I think I found a bug in openoffice.org but wanted to double check before reporting it. ;-)  average() and a range of cells in calc is returning something odd for me
<thekorn_> bdmurray, not sure what youu mean, but something like   =AVERAGE(A1:A6)  is working fine for me
<bdmurray> thekorn_: thanks!  it looks like I had some poorly formatted data in my cells
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: like numbers as text?
<bdmurray> there was a leading single quote before the number that was not easily visible in the spreadsheet
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's a *feature*
<BUGabundo> it forces cells to keep data the way it is
<bdmurray> how's that?  this seems quite odd
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: it as been like that since works for DOS :)
<BUGabundo> every spreadsheet does it
<micahg1> bdmurray: did I add too many agenda items to the meeting list?
<bdmurray> micahg: I don't think so
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ping hggdh
<hggdh> pong micahg
<hggdh> brb -- re-logging in
<micahg> hi
<hggdh> micahg, re-pong
<micahg> so, you can follow users now if you are subscribed to the package they are triaging
<hggdh> I really do not know why I keep trying fglrx :-(
<micahg> hggdh: fglrx worked for me for  awhile
<hggdh> so it did for me. Then it only works well to lock my laptop
<hggdh> micahg, yes, you can follow them if you subscribe to the package. The problems are (1) you follow everybody else; (2) you only follow the user on bugs (not on answers)
<hggdh> one can also follow an user by subscribing to -bugs. But this is not sane
<bdmurray> what was the question?
<micahg> hggdh: no, you can filter who you want to follow into a folder and the rest into the trash
<hggdh> bdmurray, this was bug...
<micahg> bdmurray:  bug 414627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<hggdh> thanks micahg
<hggdh> micahg, I agree you can filter. The point is you would have to subscribe to -bugs, since you do not know a priori which packages the user is going to work on
<micahg> hggdh: well, part of my thing is to get new triagers to focus
<micahg> but you're right, it's not good in all cases
<micahg> but LP rejected the bug so what can I do
<hggdh> I think that a starting triager does not know enough to fix on one package. I did wander around, for example
<bdmurray> you could use https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+commentedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no
<micahg> hggdh: you just did what you said not to do last night :)
<bdmurray> basically watching the user's commented bug reports
<micahg> bdmurray: yes, but it's easier if it comes in my e-mail
<hggdh> bdmurray, indeed, this is something we can use
<bdmurray> granted activity won't show up if they don't comment
<micahg> and I can simply see whether or not they did a good job
<bdmurray> there's also an rss feed for that fwiw
<micahg> bdmurray: yep, someone else mentioned that
<micahg> but again, you just see a summary
 * hggdh looks for it now :-)
<micahg> vs what they actually wrote (which is what counts)
<mac_v> have i reported this in the wrong section ? Bug #404861 should it be in lp bugs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404861 in launchpad-foundations ""This bug affects me too" needs a ticker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404861
<micahg> mac_v: malone is the bug project
<mac_v> malone ... hmm... didnt know  ,
 * mac_v changing
<Flare183> Are there any GUI applications that I can use to triage bugs, instead of using the command line?
<BUGabundo> Flare183: CLI FTW dude ! :)
<Flare183> BUGabundo: haha I know, just I get kinda disorganized when I've got like 5 tabs on gnome-terminal.
<BUGabundo> 5??
<BUGabundo> that's nothing
<BUGabundo> at work I manage to have 3 gnome terminals with 6-10 tabs
<BUGabundo> connected to several servers heeh
<Flare183> Yeah, well its different for me.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-18
<BUGabundo> going to bed. bye
<Flare183> ok
<bcurtiswx> after this im going to quit IRC on Empathy having this channel as my favorite.. when i come back I want to know if i quit or not
<bcurtiswx> back... any change?
<hggdh> from what?
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> join/part were hidden here. If you want to try again, I have them visible now
<Pici> It said you left, not quit.
<bcurtiswx> ok, thanks :-)
<bcurtiswx> another feature I think people will want in Empathy
<djdarkman_> hello, my upgrade from jaunty to karmic broke my webcam(driver), how do I report this bug?
<dholbach> good morning
<slicer> Hi. Bug 412873 is a duplicate of bug 407848. I have access to the first, but not the latter, so I can't update the status of the bug.
<ubot4> slicer: Bug 412873 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/412873 is private
<ubot4> slicer: Bug 407848 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/407848 is private
<slicer> .. and the log for the one I can see has a log entry that says 'visibility: private -> public', why is ubot4 saying it's private?
<kaddi> Hi, I'm trying to collect some info on the intel freezes, but I need some help as the instructions I found are for ubuntu and not kubuntu: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
<kaddi> in step 7 it says to copy sudo cp /var/log/gdm/\:0.log dri_debug/gdm.log, but I have no folder gdm or kdm and the kdm.log in /var/log is over 1Gb.. should I just leave that step out or do you need some specific information from kdm.log?
<StoB> kaddi: maybe you could rename your kdm.log, do the steps and attach the new kdm.log?
<kaddi> StoB I will do that.. but I mostly get random freezes, I can not provoke freezes on the 2.6.28-14 kernel, so the kdm.log might still get very big
<kaddi> which I was planning on reporting
<StoB> kaddi: It says "REQUIRES: 2.6.30-rc2 kernel or later." on this page
<kaddi> lol, true. Ok, I'll stick to the newer kernel then. Any advice on what would be useful for freezes on the standard jaunty kernel. Anything that would not get collected by ubuntu-bug and should be added in?
<StoB> kaddi: I don't know.
<kaddi> ok, I'll see what I can do :)
<StoB> In a bug report, what does "[SRU]" stand for?
<Pici> Stable Release Update
<Pici> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<StoB> Pici: Thanks.
<StoB> Bug #253465 "[SRU] daemontools-run needs to work with upstart" prevents successful installation of daemontools-run. The problem is known at leasts since June 30th, 2008. What can be done to get it fixed faster?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 253465 in daemontools "[SRU] daemontools-run needs to work with upstart" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253465
<bddebian> Boo
<kaddi> hmm, I'm new to this whole bug reporting thing. I reported a bug against the xserver-xorg-video-intel package yesterday (at least that's what I was trying to do) and I can't find it in the list of bugs affecting it. Do bugs need to be triaged before they are assigned to a package, or did I do something wrong?
<virtuald> log in to launchpad and click on your name then bugs
<kaddi> yes
<thekorn> bddebian, are you ok? 9 minutes from join to the daily 'Boo' is a loong time ;)
<kaddi> virtuald the bug is there, it is just not listed in the bugs affecting xserver-xorg-video-intel, which made me wonder if I missed a step somewhere
<bddebian> thekorn: No, I'm never OK :)
<thekorn> haha, ok, this explains a lot
<virtuald> kaddi: you didn't give me/us your link
<kaddi> ah sorry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/415132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415132 in ubuntu "GM965/GL960 intel freeze with kde desktop effects" [Undecided,New]
<StoB> I'm new to the bug reporting process. I have marked several bug reports as duplicates to #253465. Should I add add a message like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/daemontools/+bug/308028/comments/2 to those bug reports?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 308028 in daemontools "package daemontools-run 1:0.76-3 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 253465)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 253465 in daemontools "[SRU] daemontools-run needs to work with upstart" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hggdh> StoB, yes, you should always add a comment like in 308028. You can review a series of standard replies at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<hggdh> StoB, in fact, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase is a good reference to keep
<StoB> hggdh: Thank you.
<hggdh> StoB, you are welcome. Thank you for helping.
<micahg> hggdh: I might be a little late to the meeting
<hggdh> micahg, no prob. I will talk -- if needed -- on your entries
<micahg> thanks :)
<andresmujica1> hi everyone.. 20 mins for Bugsquad meeting (it would be held at this channel)
<hggdh> BONG BONG BONG
<bdmurray> heh
 * grepory dances
<hggdh> (this is the bell)
<pedro_> hi folks
 * andresmujica1 waves
<andresmujica1> :)
<andresmujica1> ok, let's check what do we got
<andresmujica1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<thekorn> hi bugsquad!
<andresmujica1> there are some topics proposed and some items in the agenda...
 * andresmujica1 waves thekorn
<andresmujica1> Triaging versus Bug Fixing/Closing in Karmic  (anyone knows more about this topic?  i don't recall whom proposed it)
<bdmurray> Nor do I
<pedro_> well.. that's something we talked about UDS with the desktop team
<pedro_> they're going to spend more time doing bug fixing rather than triaging for the current cycle
<pedro_> but i don't know who added that to the bugsquad meeting agenda, probably got confused by the title
<hggdh> so, if I understand it right, the desktop team will need more help on triaging
<pedro_> as always, yes ;-)
<andresmujica1> something that concerns me is that the biggest triaging effort is mostly done by the devs themselves...   how can we help them more?
<bdmurray> I think trying to recreate bugs, documenting test cases, and forwarding upstream are all a big help.
<andresmujica1> ok... so ?
<matti> :)
<bdmurray> I think we should move to the next item since there doesn't seem to be much to discuss here
<andresmujica1> ok. in the proposed topics we've got
<andresmujica1> Tasks to do for the team
<andresmujica1> from previous meetings we've discussed some ideas,
<andresmujica1> the bug triaging classroom session for the Global Ubuntu Jam, we're looking for someone that can give the session.
<andresmujica1> and the wiki page with the most important bugs per cycle
<bdmurray> At one point in time we had a todo list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/TODO
<bdmurray> Perhaps we should revive that?
<hggdh> sounds like a good idea
<andresmujica1> yeap, definitely.
<pedro_> yeap, would be good for keeping track of the tasks
<pedro_> to know who is doing what
<bdmurray> However, people have to actively monitor the wiki page
<hggdh> which, I guess, comes smack on -control duties
<bdmurray> Maybe sending monthly reminders of what's on it would be good?
<andresmujica1> we can subscribe to the page
<hggdh> also, but the reminders help
 * hggdh had already forgotten about this page
<pedro_> perhaps with the bugsquad meeting report? ;-)
<andresmujica1> ok, i'm offering to update the TODO list with the tasks that have been talked within this meetings,  and yes, it can be sen with the report too
<andresmujica1> sent
<pedro_> person: No such object "https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~pvillavi". <- grgr love you lp
<andresmujica1> ok.
<andresmujica1> now:  New bug-stuff to look forward to -- bcurtiswx
<andresmujica1> not here...
<andresmujica1> i was wondering about package-hooks , where can i find a list of the ones that are being worked on ??
<bdmurray> andresmujica1: what do you mean by being worked on?
<andresmujica1> there's a TAG or someting at LP ?
<bdmurray> The only one I know of being worked on is evolution atm
<andresmujica1> i mean, i want to make an apport-hook but if someone already is working on it it would be better to find a different one..
<bdmurray> I don't think that many people are working on them, so I'd just have at it
<andresmujica1> ok. the standard procedure is to make the bug report and ping piti, right?
<bdmurray> ping me actually
<andresmujica1> ok
<bdmurray> I'll chase getting them incorporated / uploaded
<pedro_> that reminds me that i need to open some bug reports about the ones i wrote during the sprint
<bdmurray> pedro_: yes, that'd be great!
<andresmujica1> Policy of what to do when bugsquad members need help but don't ask -- micahg
<hggdh> and -- more importantly -- do not follow the rules
<pedro_> send them an email explaining why what they did is wrong? include a link to our documentation and offering help if they have a question?
<bdmurray> One issue here might be that the Bug Squad is an open team so there is no commitment to follow the rules
<andresmujica1> They aren't using stock responses (and the replies aren't even close)
<andresmujica1> Changing status with no reply
<andresmujica1> Reply without specifying next step (i.e. what the reporter needs to do)
<pedro_> i tend to do that most of the times
<hggdh> heh
<pedro_> " Changing status with no reply" < - i hate this
<bdmurray> I try to do what pedro recommends
<pedro_> everytime you do that, a kitten die
<hggdh> OMG, we are running out of kittens!
<bdmurray> That's what I added the contact user hyperlink into lp_karma_suffix
<bdmurray> The idea being you'd see something inappropriate and contact them directly
<bdmurray> However, I think it is important to verify that the person is in fact a member of bug squad
<hggdh> so. I suggest -control starts contacting -- in a nice way -- the -squad member that are doing that, as we find them
<hggdh> s/member/&s/
<andresmujica1> what happened with the discussion about making bug squad a closed team, with some minimal requirements to join?
<bdmurray> That needs to be discussed on the mailing list, particularly what to do with existing members
<bdmurray> Do we just wipe out the team and start over or ...?
<hggdh> best would be to keep on with the existing members, and add an expiry
<hggdh> and request an acceptance of the (new) rules
<andresmujica1> if you don't touch a bug for 3 months set a 30 days expiration ..
<pedro_> andresmujica1, that'd be tricky to do
<bdmurray> Adding an expiration for all members would be easy though
<hggdh> of course, this will also add on overhead for the bug-meisters
<hggdh> since only them (looking at Brian, directly) can do it
<bdmurray> hggdh: for managing the team?  I've written some launchpadlib scripts for managing teams so its not so bad
<bdmurray> Way better than it used to be!
 * hggdh retracts the observation ;-)
<pedro_> There are 2046 direct members of the "Ubuntu BugSquad" team <- wow
<andresmujica1> how many bugsquad members are actively triaging ?  is it possible to now?
<bdmurray> andresmujica1: yes, but its somewhat hard
<hggdh> So. We intend to make -squad closed; -sqaud member should follow the rules, including subscribing to the ML
<andresmujica1> i would agree with that.  Even with a general expiration after some ML messages explaining why...
<bdmurray> and what it means to be a member of the bugsquad
<hggdh> +1
<pedro_> I'm agreed with that
<hggdh> any other vote? Otherwise we are agreed, and move on
<andresmujica1> ok
<andresmujica1> so
<andresmujica1> Mentoring BugSquad members -- related to bug 414627 (malone) -- micahg
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<micahg> so, I was thinking to make mentoring a more official feature of bug control
<hggdh> this is something MIcah and I discussed: would help a lot on following new -squads, or proposed -controls
<pedro_> I'd *love* to have that on launchpad, it helps quite a lot on Gnome Bugzilla
<micahg> yeah, that feature would be nice
<pedro_> and would be perfect for the mentoring program we're trying to build
<hggdh> pedro_, exactly the same point I raised with Micah
<micahg> but I realized that it's possible to a point right now
<micahg> if you're subscribed to the package in questions, you can filter by commentor
<bdmurray> It's not big brother-ish?
<micahg> bdmurray: maybe it should be limited to admins
<hggdh> bdmurray, it may deteriorate to BB, without control
<micahg> and no, there's nothing private about non-private bugs are there?
<bdmurray> It implies that I don't trust you and need to watch your every move
<hggdh> it does. This is the point
<micahg> bdmurray: well, not trust is different than training I woudl think
<micahg> why is this different than a seasonsed person standing over another while training?
<andresmujica1> hmm, i'd see it the other way around.. i want to follow the example from someone else...so i watch how he's doing it
<micahg> and the person should know that you're watching I would think
<hggdh> we need to verify. Andre did that with me, for example, when I started in Gnome. I see no problems, since all bugs are viewwable by anyone
<micahg> andresmujica1: I think both ar egoof
<micahg> *good
<hggdh> it is similar to anyone proposing to MOTU, for example (but without the help of 'following'
<micahg> anyway, you can kind of do it now if you subscribe to all bug mail and filter by commenter
<hggdh> and accept thousands of email per day, of course
<micahg> but this would make it so that you can do it more easily
<hggdh> question is: what incentives are there to become a bugsquad?
<hggdh> (since I can comment on any bug, anyway)
<micahg> only to say that they're dedicating themselves to helping
<bdmurray> hugs?
<micahg> but I see where you're going hggdh
<hggdh> perhaps as a pre-req to become a -control?
<micahg> bugsquad should get more help from -control
<micahg> that's how I learned
<hggdh> yes, and this is the mentoring we are trying to start
<micahg> and it encouraged me to keep going
<andresmujica1> ok, we've got a few minutes, so let's wrap up ...
<micahg> maybe we should resurrect the wiki page for mentoring
<hggdh> and start the official mentoring soon
 * hggdh pokes pedro_ ;-)
<pedro_> hggdh, just waiting for the response from charlie-tca, if he doesn't answer at the end of this week we might look for someone else to fit there
<pedro_> we cannot wait forever
<pedro_> micahg, there's a plan for starting a more structured mentoring program: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/SpecialisationWithinBugcontrol
 * micahg is looking
<pedro_> would be really good if everybody could look at the spec and add comments about it
<micahg> on the comment page
<micahg> ?
<micahg> I don't see a comment page
<pedro_> micahg, feel free to add those at the bottom
<hggdh> just add a Comment header, and we will go from there
<micahg> +1 on the idea
 * micahg is already specialized :)
<andresmujica1> ok, let's go to Open Discussion  and let the adopting package topic for the next meeting
<micahg> would comments per category be better?
<bdmurray> wrt to adopting packges I have a question
<bdmurray> Would it be interesting to know what packages nobody is subscribed to?
<pedro_> a big yes ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: my guess would be most
<micahg> unless people are subscribed to -bugs
<micahg> or maybe not...
<andresmujica1> hmm.. sure.  even get in touch with main developer and help him subscribe to its package...
<hggdh> micahg, I think commenting at the bottom is better -- all comments together
<micahg> ok
<bdmurray> micahg: but if you knew netcat had nobody subscribed to its bug reports and it only has <5 open bugs might that help you choose a package to adopt?
<micahg> yeah, that's a good point
<micahg> maybe both stats together would be good
<bdmurray> and that it is synced with debian so valid bugs should be forwarded upstream ...
<hggdh> I think it would -- I would not be afraid of being overwhelmed, and this plays a role
<micahg> the question is how do we cover 20k pkgs with 125 people?
<hggdh> we do not. There is only so much we can do. But we *can* start
<bdmurray> exactly
<micahg> ok, makes sense
<hggdh> and it will be better than *not* doing anything
<micahg> my plan has always been adopt a package, get the bugs under control, then adopt another
 * micahg is still working on the first bunch :)
<hggdh> its a good plan :-)
<hggdh> well, you started with FFox, what did you expect LOL
<micahg> when I started, there were only 1600 FF bugs, now there are 2k :(
<hggdh> one thing we might try is to have more than one for large (in terms of bugs) packages
<hggdh> if we can get it for these large packages, it is already a victory
<micahg> well, that's where mentorhelp
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> you get 2-3 people training on bugs in a large package
<hggdh> So. Comments are needed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/SpecialisationWithinBugcontrol
<hggdh> the sooner, methinks, the better
 * micahg will comment tonight
<hggdh> andresmujica1, back to you ;-)
<andresmujica1> ok, about the upcoming Developer week, anything we can help on?
<hggdh> bdmurray, pedro_ ?
<bdmurray> I'm all set thanks for asking
<pedro_> well, just help on welcoming the new people (if there's any) after the talk here at the channel
<hggdh> ROLF
<andresmujica1> ok, anything else we should discuss after closing ?
<bdmurray> andresmujica1: you'll send out minutes correct?
<andresmujica1> yeap
<andresmujica1> starting right now.
<bdmurray> and the next meeting will be on 8 September?
<andresmujica1> if everyone agrees, it would be Sept 8th
<micahg> +1
<andresmujica1> same hour same channel?
<pedro_> sure
<bdmurray> that sounds good to me
<andresmujica1> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pedro_> thanks!
<bdmurray> thanks!
<hggdh> thank you, andresmujica1
<micahg> thanks andresmujica1
<bdmurray> by the way does lists.ubuntu.com crash firefox for anyone else?
<micahg> which version?
<micahg> wfm in 3.5
<bdmurray> 3.5 it also crashed epiphany for me
<hggdh> did not crash here, on FF 3.5
<bdmurray> hrm, must be me
<micahg> bdmurray: karmic?
<bdmurray> micahg: of course!
<micahg> ah, others have been reporting crashes as well
<micahg> can you get a good backtrace and open a bug, there's about 20 crash reports I still have to look at
<bdmurray> micahg: I'll see what I can do
<kklimonda> micahg: it's not really that uncommon to see a crash of the Firefox :)
<micahg> kklimonda: it's probably not firefox :)
<micahg> most of the crashes are GTK related in karmic from what I've seen
<kklimonda> damn, I hate crashes I can't reproduce when I have time and that hit me when I don't expect them..
<kklimonda> anyone else having problems with gpm? It just crashes (and brings down whole session with it) when I unplug a usb mouse..
<kklimonda> (gnome-power-manager)
<chrisccoulson> g-p-m crashing won't bring down the whole session. that must be something else
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I know it shouldn't :/
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: apport has marked my two reports as duplicates of bug 394700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394700 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed on removing the battery" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394700
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: is it even possible that removing usb mouse could make it crash?
<bdmurray> micahg: I updated and its fine now
<micahg> cool, there was a new version that fixed a lot of the GTK crashes
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - possibly, i'm not sure though. it's not really clear whats happening from that backtrace
<kklimonda> heh, I'll try to reproduce it and get more info next sunday
<mac_v> bdmurray: could you pls update the lp responses ?
<bdmurray> mac_v: could you elaborate a bit?
<ogra> add some smileys :)
<mac_v> bdmurray: the lp repsonses  > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses  , i added 1 for the papercuts
<bdmurray> that's what launchpad should support - emoticons!
<mac_v> +1 for that :)
<bdmurray> mac_v: you'd like that added to the greasemonkey script / firefox extension?
<mac_v> bdmurray: yeah...  sorry i didnt properly elaborate>faceplam<
<bdmurray> mac_v: I'll try and it get to it.  A patch would speed up the process though.
<mac_v> bdmurray: hmm... not very sure how to do that :(
<bdmurray> the xml file is at http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml
<micahg> mac_v: all the common ones were in there.  I added a few custom ones of my own that are Firefox specific
<mac_v> oh... ok
<micahg> I think
<mac_v> bdmurray: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/bugsquad-replies.xml , added to the end... line 254 onwards , also added another one about sending the report upstream. could you check it?
<mac_v> micahg: how do i reorder the replies?
<kklimonda> mac_v: the one about sending report upstream isn't generic - sholdn't link be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream ?
<mac_v> kklimonda: oh... yeah... i was thinking only about gnome!
<mac_v> editing
<mac_v> new version http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/bugsquad-replies.xml
<mac_v> kklimonda: once reloaded . where do these get saved in the system? i'm not able to find the file.
<kklimonda> mac_v: I think it lands in firefox preferences
<kklimonda> prefs.js
<mac_v> kklimonda: /usr/share/firefox-lp-improvements has the scripts but , but the responses! i'm stumped
<mac_v> oh
<micahg> mac_v: check about:config
<mac_v> hmm... i just have to reorder the numbers , nice :)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure what will happen after they get updated again though
<mac_v> bdmurray:  i have not rearranged them waiting for you  :)
<mac_v> do they auto update or only manual reload?
<bdmurray> they check for updates every 48 hours I think or you can manually force a reload
<mac_v> ok
<bdmurray> mac_v: I've made some changes to what you had.  You can see what I have at http://pastebin.osuosl.org/28226
<mac_v> bdmurray: pls dont change the papercut response , that response was how the design team wanted it
<mac_v> i added the response to the wiki only after suggestions from mpt.
<bdmurray> mac_v: well, I thought the grammar could be a bit more verbose and punctuated differently.
<greg-g> "pls" -> "please" is a good thing, right? :)
<bdmurray> Yes, its not a txt message
<mac_v> bdmurray: oh , the "please" and the "information" can be full , thats not the problem , they didnt want to use "Unfortunately" and the line order
<mac_v> bdmurray: i had a template with unfortunately , and a bit different... they tweaked it ... dont ask me why ;)
<mac_v> cause i dont know
<bdmurray> mac_v: okay, how about http://pastebin.osuosl.org/28241
<mac_v> bdmurray: is only "for" ? correct , shouldnt it be only "in" project... rest is fine
<mac_v> last line
<bdmurray> okay, in it is
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> i'm just a messenger
<micahg> pedro_: that subscribe bug in lp is bug 415166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415166 in malone "Launchpad says I don't exist when I subscribe to a bug" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415166
<pedro_> micahg,  yeap, thanks
<micahg> how often does apport retrace?  can I set something to retrace?
<bdmurray> that should be handled automatically, what are you looking at?
<micahg> I just got notified that 4 ff3.5 bugs were retraced
<micahg> I was wondering if there's something that I shouldn't do to make sure they are retraced or what?
<bdmurray> I believe they are initially tagged needs-retracing so just don't remove that tag
<micahg> ok, but if I change the status of the bug, will that affect the retracing?
<bdmurray> let me look at the code
<micahg> hmm, I think they were private to apport before this
<micahg> they were not the ones I was thinking of
<bdmurray> the retracer just searches for the tag
<micahg> ok
<micahg> do we have policies on duping crash reports?
<micahg> or is it not possible to create such a thing
<bdmurray> the retracer usually handles duplicating of crash reports on its own
<micahg> ok, but aren't those only exact duplicates?
<bdmurray> yes, that is true
<micahg> ok, do we have policies what to do next?  How many of the functions in the backtrace need to match to be a dup?
<bdmurray> I don't have a good answer for that, you might check with seb128 or asac
<asac> micahg: thats a difficult question
<asac> you cannot say for sure without looking at the code in question
<asac> if the code looks like it can be triggered through different paths then even a single matchin line might be enough
<micahg> ok, so as a matter of policy, what can I do with crash reports?
<asac> if the code relies on something really high up in the stack, then everything can be the same. just with different variables etc.
<asac> and it can be a different bug
<asac> micahg: as a rule of thumb, if the stacktrace is identical you can assume its a dupe ;)
<micahg> asac: if the stacktrace is identical, woudlnt' apport dupe it?
<asac> in most cases
<asac> but apport doesnt do that if there is any ?? in it afaik
<asac> (but i might be outdated)
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> right
<bdmurray> so apport does the right thing the majority of the time
<micahg> ok, so I can look through and if I see ?? and the rest matches, I can dupe it?
<hggdh> micahg, probably.
<hggdh> the ?? would probably match a line in the fully-resolved bt
<hggdh> if the rest matches, then the ?? is probably this one line, and it is almost certainly a dupe
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> if in doubt, post here the links to both stacktraces, and we will go together looking at it
<micahg> :) thankg hggdh
<micahg> *thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<BUGabundo> hello
<hggdh> yello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-19
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> bdmurray: LP teams and karma is broken in edge
<micahg> bdmurray: for the improvements extension
<bdmurray> yeah, I looked at it some today but haven't figured it out yet
<micahg> ok
<micahg> just wanted to let you know
<bdmurray> thanks
<micahg> bdmurray: where do I file bugs for the status.qa pages?
<bdmurray> umm, how about qa-website?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> didn't know that existed
<bdmurray> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/
<micahg> is there an easy way to install all dbg or dbgsym packages for a program?
<mac_v> micahg: what do you mean by all ?
<micahg> all the packages required to get a proper backtrace
<micahg> maybe I'll just upload it to LP
<micahg> this is too much work :)
<mac_v> AFAIK , each program has only one dbg
<micahg> yes, but every program it's based on also has one
<mac_v> oh for that, hmm...
<mac_v> micahg: bug# ?
<micahg> well, I produced a crash for a bug
<mac_v> i think we can list the depends and ask the reporter to install them
<micahg> too tired to do this now
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<thekorn> awesome developer weeke brochure
<dholbach> thanks :)
<thekorn> looks very professional
<dholbach> I did it, but somebody else made it look good :)
<thekorn> dholbach, hehe, ok just wanted to ask you why you did not use scribus or some other open source alternative to InDesign
<dholbach> I never touched InDesign
<thekorn> but hey, it was someone else
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> I guess it's just what they're good with
<alourie|work> dholbach: can I see it?
<alourie|work> the brochure I mean
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/Ubuntu_Developer_Week4.pdf
<dholbach> what I did beforehand: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/udw.odt
<X-Seti> I think i have a bug, thats stopping any remote devices from being mounted, I can not seem to find what is doing this, say nova-t Stick I get the following
<X-Seti> 9.04.. [202905.393041] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26 [202905.528011] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice [202905.551334] vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size. k@ubuntu:~$ vmap allocation failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.
<charles_> kklimonda: any ideas on bug 406486?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406486 in transmission "transmission: too many open files" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406486
<qense> bug #410763 seems rather complicated. At first I thought it was caused by GStreamer, but now I'm not that sure anymore. Anyone got a clue on what causes this? It is about (at least) Banshee and Rhythmbox freezing X after a while of playback. Killing the process frees the X server again.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410763 in banshee "[karmic] Banshee freeze after some song playback" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410763
<qense> lunch time! I got to go, but I'll read the backlog in case anyone gets a sudden revelation. ;)
<bullgard4> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek <- "Alert; The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded."
<dholbach> bei mir geht die
<dholbach> oh... well - it works for me
<bullgard4> Yes, pardon. Firefox opens this URL but Seamonkey reports the error posted. (*surprise*)
<mac_v> guys , https//bugs.edge.launchpad ? is a beta version of lp?
<yetjeacyutnoft> hi, karmic not support nvidia driver
<Ampelbein> yetjeacyutnoft: which one? what graphics card? nvidia-driver works flawless on my system with a Geforce 7600GT
<yetjeacyutnoft> i try karmic, setup nvidia driver and down X
<yetjeacyutnoft> remove nvidia driver, and remove xorg.conf, up X
<yetjeacyutnoft> thanks
<Ampelbein> yetjeacyutnoft: without more information like your graphics card, we can't help you. Please also use #ubuntu for user support, this channel is about triaging bug reports.
<yetjeacyutnoft> ok
<bddebian> Boo
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> hmm, i was wondering why the OK didn't appeared at the other window...
<greg-g> pedro_: just a quick question, will Banshee be the default media player in Karmic or Rhythmbox. Banshee looks like it is still in the universe repository so that suggests Rhthmbox will be default.
<greg-g> pedro_: I ask because the hug day reminded me.
<pedro_> greg-g, not sure, there's still a few blockers on banshee
<pedro_> no accessibility support yet
<pedro_> ipod support is broken (no devicekit support)
<pedro_> etc
<pedro_> time will tell, but looks like we're not moving from now
<pedro_> s/from/for
<greg-g> pedro_: gotcha, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<micahg> bdmurray: do we prefer the partner repo to multiverse?
<bdmurray> micahg: I hadn't thought about that before, what is the situation?
<micahg> bug 415089
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415089 in firefox-3.5 "Can't watch a streaming video on certain sites." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415089
<micahg> user has flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin installed
<micahg> there's a bug open to make the partner package conflict
<micahg> so, does that mean we prefer the partner package if it's the one that conflicts?
<bdmurray> No, I think it is whichever you install last if you will.
<micahg> so it doesn't mattter?
<micahg> idk which one the user installed last
<bdmurray> Isn't the conflict bug unfixed?
<micahg> correct
<micahg> that's why I have to ask the user to uninstall one
<micahg> so I'm just wondering which one
<micahg> and if we have a policy
<bdmurray> no, there is no policy
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<Flomar> hello
<mdz> bdmurray, is bughelper still actively maintained?
<bdmurray> mdz: no, not really
<mdz> ogasawara: we need a tool which scans open bugs for those which match apport bugpatterns and marks the duplicates automatically (better to have the discussion on this channel I guess)
<mdz> bdmurray, has it been superseded by something else?
<mdz> bdmurray, see above, I'm interested in scanning existing bugs for apport bugpatterns (to clean up the bugs which were filed before the bugpattern was created)
<mdz> bughelper, from what I remember, seemed like it might be a good starting point
<ogasawara> mdz: I was thinking if we could leverage bughelper we might be able to add on some lplib script to mark the duplicate
<bdmurray> mdz: this is for the pattern you recently committed?
<bdmurray> if so, I don't think bughelper ever checked attachments
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I thought there was some -a option to check attachments?
<mdz> bdmurray, I've committed a few recently
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, you seem to be right
<ogasawara> bdmurray: but I'm not sure if it properly handles the ones that are zipped up
<Flomar> hello sirs, are there bugs related with nvidia drivers and jaunty? i`m working 2 days trying ALL combinations in the google universe and asking many people in the #ubuntu forum but no solution so far
<ogasawara> Flomar: can you be more specific?  there's lots of bugs related to nvidia :)
<Flomar> ogasawara, :) for sure... all story gives a novel, but let`s go to the point.
<Flomar> ogasawara, i`ve done a fresh install from 9.0.4 jaunty in my intel chipset mb with nvidia geforce 7100 gs offboard video card.
<ogasawara> Flomar: reporting it in a bug is probably the best approach
<ogasawara> Flomar: that'll save you writing it up twice and then you can just point us at the bug
<Flomar> ok
<Flomar> in launchped, right?
<ogasawara> Flomar: yup, that'd be great
<bdmurray> using ubuntu-bug to report it would be ideal
<Flomar> ogasawara, thx i`m opening a bug ticket.
<mdz> ogasawara, what I'm doing for the moment is just running test-local from ubuntu-bugpatterns over the bugs
<mdz> it's faster than manually reading DpkgTerminalLog.txt
<mdz> and gets a lot of hits
<ogasawara> mdz: so we could do an ugly hack and search all linux bugs tagged apport-package and run the test-local script against them
<ogasawara> mdz: and mark them as a duplicate accordingly
<bdmurray> bughelper is rather slow since it isn't using the API, in the past I've done some one off searches using launchpadlib
<mdz> ogasawara, yes, it wouldn't be too hard to have it automatically mark the duplicate if it's a match
<bdmurray> I am getting some matches with bughelper though
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I've used bughelper successfully to search using a pattern for bug 407420 and it took about 25 minutes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407420 in linux ""Failed to run depmod", no clear reason why" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407420
<ogasawara> bdmurray: how many bugs did it find?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: 7
<bdmurray> however, I don't think it worked with gz attachments like you suggested
<ogasawara> bdmurray: so still not ideal.  I think since test-local can handle the gz attachments I wonder if writing the other hack would be better?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: but finding those 7 is definitely better than nothing
<ogasawara> bdmurray: and the test-local will handle all bug patterns written
<bdmurray> ogasawara: that seems like it might be a better long term solution
<bdmurray> a neat thing about bughelper was doing one off clues though
<Flare-Laptop> bdmurray: Yeah, I agree. But I wish there was an GUI application that can help me triage bugs.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: so the failure to run depmod bugs should be duplicates of 407420?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: correct
<micahg> bdmurray: what to do about people who keep changing there bugs to private for no reason?
<bdmurray> try to explain to them that less people will see the bug report then and it will be less likely to get fixed and if its still a problem let it go
<hggdh> also, just in case, check to see if there is any private data there that might justify the move
<micahg> nope,  bug 415696
<ubot4> micahg: Bug 415696 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/415696 is private
<micahg> ogasawara: is it worth filing a bug about the kernel package that it should only prompt for system reboot if the kernel is a higher version than the one running?
<ogasawara> micahg: that doesn't seem like a kernel bug but rather a whishlist request for update-manager.  secondly I'm not sure I agree with it since there are scenarios where you want to install an older kernel to say verify a regression
<micahg> ogasawara: true, but should it prompt for reboot for that?
<micahg> I thought each package tells the update manager whether or not a reboot is required.  Are you saying that update-manager just has a list?
<micahg> do we add debian upstream bugs for upgrade requests?
<greg-g> micahg: as in a request for a new version of a package that is also not in Debian?
<micahg> as we both have the package but an older version
<greg-g> yeah, add the debian link so we'll know when it gets into debian (which makes it waaaay easier to get it into Ubuntu)
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I've marked the ones bughelper found as duplicates
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I've created a duplicating marking script that uses update-bug and modified update-bug but I'm curious about how to organize these in the ubuntu-qa-tools branch.  Do you have any thoughts?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: maybe move update-bug out of responses/security into responses? the security scripts would need to be update (or a symlink created)
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I was thinking move it too, so will move it and add a symlink
<mac_v> does any one know how to restart the apport retraces? , they seems stuck
<mac_v> seem*
<bdmurray> mac_v: I'm looking into it
<mac_v> bdmurray: thanks , BTW , i'v filed a Bug #416106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416106 in apport "totem-plugin-viewer bugs make the retracers crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416106
<hggdh> bdmurray, pedro_ -- I had a chat with dtchen, and he is willing to give a class on triaging sound bugs
<hggdh> darn, he is also here :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: that sounds good, what did you have in mind?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-20
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Is it possible for someone to make bug #412155 public? thanks
<greg-g> fabrice_sp: done
<fabrice_sp> thanks greg-g !
<greg-g> np
<dholbach> good morning
<eekfonky> I'm told anyone can help, how do I help? I'm not a programmer though but love ubuntu and it's ethos
<eekfonky> I'm told anyone can help, how do I help? I'm not a programmer though but love ubuntu and it's ethos
<dholbach> eekfonky: what are you interested in?
<eekfonky> helping in anyway i can, for example hug day today
<dholbach> yeah, sounds good
<dholbach> did you check out  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs ?
<dholbach> and the pages linked from there
<dholbach> they might give you a good idea
<jmarsden> eekfonky: There is also a general article about contributing to Ubuntu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<eekfonky> I'll read it again, as I'm not a programmer but very keen to help improve ubuntu as I've seen it evolve over the past 2 and a half years I've been using it. It keeps getting better and I try to spread the word as much as I can
<dholbach> and check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - maybe you'Re going to like it
<eekfonky> How do i sign up to keep my username?
<eekfonky> to IRC
<mac_v> !topic | eekfonky
<mac_v> !topic
<mac_v> where's the bot!
<jmarsden> eekfonky: /msg nickserv help
<eekfonky> msg nickserv help
<jmarsden> The / matters :)
<eekfonky> I get 'unsupported command'
<eekfonky> I'm using Empathy
<mac_v> eekfonky: edit the profile
<jmarsden> Weird.  However empathy sends messages, send one to nickserv saying help and nickserv will send you a notice with the info you need about registering your nick
<mac_v> i think the is not using "/"
<mac_v> s/the/he
<eekfonky> sorry to be stupid but how do I send a message to nickserv?
<jmarsden> Normally, you would type    /msg nickserv help
<jmarsden> But I don't know how empathy does it.
<eekfonky> thanks anyway
<mac_v> eekfonky: simpler if you edit the empathy account
<mac_v> eekfonky: do you have a registered nick?
<eekfonky> no i don't have a registered nick, how do I do this?
<mac_v> thats off topic here , but ask in #freenode
<mac_v> jmarsden: is ^that channel correct?
<mac_v> i forgot , its been a long time
<jmarsden> mac_v: I think so, but the real issue seems to be inability to send messages using Empathy ... someone in #freenode may know that too
<mac_v> eekfonky: usually it takes 10-15 days to get a nick ,
<eekfonky> sorry I'm off topic, I'll go to another room, register, then see if I can help, thank you all
<mac_v> eekfonky: jmarsden: yeah , only xchat does all the irc stuff well
<eekfonky> I'll download it from synaptic, cheers
<mac_v> eekfonky: not the xchat-gnome , but xchat
<mac_v> hmm... shall i assign Bug #416251 to the ubuntu-desktop bugs team?
<jussi01> bug 1
<ubot4> jussi01: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<jussi01> meh. anyway, seems to work. thanks jpds/nalioth (not sure who owns that one)
<jpds> Me?
<jpds> Cloak is a bit of a give-away really..
<jussi01> ahh shaddup jpds, havent had my coffee yet... :P
<scifly> Hi all, could someone have a look over bug 370837, it is the first bug I have forwarded upstream and would like to make sure I have done it correctly.  If it is OK, can someone mark it triaged, please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370837 in exaile "Let the user choose its audioscrobbler service" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370837
<arand> I get a kernel panic on shutdown, I would like to know the easiest way to capture it for attaching to bug report? It does not show up anywhere in /var/log/*
<scifly> pedro_: Thanks for forwarding bug 415725 upstream, I would have done it myself after confirming the bug, but have only forwarded one bug previously and wanted to ask if I had done it correctly before erroneously forwarding more :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 415725 in rhythmbox "turning volume up/down with ctrl+up/down arrow" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415725
<scifly> Hi all, could someone have a look over bug 370837, it is the first bug I have forwarded upstream and would like to make sure I have done it correctly.  If it is OK, can someone mark it triaged, please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370837 in exaile "Let the user choose its audioscrobbler service" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370837
<pedro_> scifly, no problem
<pedro_> scifly, heh i was about to ask you to mark that as confirmed and if you don't have permission ask us to mark it as triaged
<pedro_> scifly, i've already marked it as triaged
<pedro_> scifly, thanks for sent it upstream ;-)
<scifly> no problem, I assume it is OK, and the bugzilla report is ok?
<pedro_> scifly, yes is ok, just lowered the severity to enhancement
<pedro_> since the reporter is asking for a new feature
<scifly> pedro_: OK, thanks for that.
<pedro_> you're welcome
<mac_v> Hi, i'm trying to debug a powermanager issue , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager lists only issues about suspend/hibernate , i have problems with screensaver and display idle time ? is the hardware info and the deviceKit info sufficient?
<mac_v> or is starting the bug with ubuntu-bug cover all info?
<bddebian> Boo
<scifly> I've linked bug 398734 to an existing upstream bug, could someone please mark it as triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398734 in rhythmbox "Rhytmbox removes song list when opened" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398734
<bdmurray> scifly: done, thanks!
<scifly> I've linked bug 311296 to an upstream bug, could someone please mark it triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 311296 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox doesn't drag & drop ogg files to portable digital audio device" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311296
<pedro_> scifly, consider it done :-)
<scifly> thanks:)
<pedro_> thanks you for helping out ;-)
<mac_v> pedro_: i'm trying to debug a gnome-power-manager bug , i'd like to know if gpm will restart on its own , if we kill it using $killall gnome-power-manager
<pedro_> mac_v, nope it doesn't restart itself
<mac_v> pedro_: ah... thanx :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bdmurray> mac_v: it seems the people who can restart the retracers are on holiday
<mac_v> bdmurray: so you havent done anything yet? i ask because they have started working again , curious if they restarted on their own
<bdmurray> mac_v: well, that's good.  I didn't have anything explicit to do with it
<mac_v> bdmurray: oops, i commented on the retracers bug  , leaving a note to martin that you might have some info about the bug
<dholbach> Ubuntu Global Jam meeting in 30m in #ubuntu-meeting
<Flomar> hello! I`ve submited a bug related to nvidia driver and jaunty ... does anybody can give me a light on these? my system is freezing time to time giving nvrm errors... i tried everythink i found in the web and #ubuntu and nothing helped
<Flomar> [14083.188030] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000020
<Flomar> [14095.189582] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000020
<Flomar> [14095.192559] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 9, Channel 00000000 Instance 00000000 Intr 00100000
<Flomar> anybody seen this errors in nvidia driver 180.44?
<plars> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/209607 - was the fix for that to install firefox-gnome-support? or was there a fix made to firefox that corrected this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 209607 in firefox-3.0 "Open file with external application broken" [Medium,Fix released]
<asac> plars: first is to ensure that -gnome-support is installed yes. but that only works well gnome systems
<plars> asac: the reason I ask, is someone also opened a bug against UNR saying that it needed to include that package or we would have similar problems - I tested it on my UNR box (without that package installed) and I don't see the bug
<asac> otherwise there is some general brokenness
<asac> there are upstreawm bugs. ... but dont know the numbers out of my head
<asac> plars: maybe search upstream for gnome vfs or mime type on linux or something
<plars> asac: so do you believe it's valid to say that gnome-support is needed then?
<plars> asac: I found some of the upstream links about it, but there seems to be some disagreement even among people having the problem as to whether that fixes it or not
<asac> plars: yes its definitly required to get applications handling
<plars> odd, wonder why it works for me
<asac> plars: otherwise the preferences -> applications window has no entry
<asac> plars: the defaults work somehow because it tries to fallback to mailcap
<asac> plars: but applications should be empty
<asac> do you see that?
<plars> asac: no, preferences->applications is QUITE populated
<asac> plars:  dpkg -l xulrunner-*
<asac> i guess you have -gnome-support there
<asac> ?
<plars> asac: I have no gnome-support package....
<plars> xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> good then mailcap backend is probably fixed ... or i moved the gnome bits in xulrunner-1.9.1 but strip the depends
<asac> let me check
<asac> so seems its fixed then
<mac_v> asac: could you have a look at this > Bug #416084
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416084 in thunderbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_main_do_event()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416084
<plars> ok, cool
<asac> plars: i know there were fixes committed, but i wasnt positive that it was really fixed as the code dealing with mime handling was long time neglected etc.
<asac> but if you dont have problems thats good
<BUGabundo> night ! o/
<matti> ;]
<greg-g> heh, googling for "ubuntu audio IRC channel" gives me crimsun's wiki.u.c page :)
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo points greg-g to #ubuntu-audio-help
<greg-g> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> np greg-g
<stochastic> greg-g, #ubuntustudio also has lots of audio-heads
<hggdh> is there a greasemonkey compatible with ffox 3.5?
<bdmurray> hggdh: hmm?
<hggdh> my greasemonkey states it is not compatible with 3.5.2
<BUGabundo> and it crashes a lot on 3.6 (and prob on 3.7 too)
<BUGabundo> I've reported it upstream
<BUGabundo> not much feedback :(
<hggdh> so, I have to downgrade to ffox 3.1 to use gm?
<BUGabundo> 3.1?
<BUGabundo> it aint even on archive anymore
<BUGabundo> hggdh you can use nightly tools to force it to run
<micahg> 3.1 was the devel version of
<micahg> This says its compatible: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
<hggdh> or 3.2, or 3.0,  or whatever less that 3.5.2 that would work with GM ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: 3.2 became 3.6
<BUGabundo> hggdhhttp://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly
<BUGabundo> hggdh http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly
<BUGabundo> I'm already running 3.7
<BUGabundo> much ligher then 3.6, funny enough
<hggdh> I do not want to, I just want GM back :-(
<BUGabundo> but it (kinda) works !!
<hggdh> :-) kinda is not quite kinda good if I am going to test a GM script myself
<BUGabundo> hggdh as I said I had lots of crashes on 3.6
<BUGabundo> not sure if it happens on 3.5
<BUGabundo> if it do after you force GM, then you know where the cause is
<BUGabundo> start in recovery, and disable/unisntall it
<hggdh> 3.5 is -- for me -- pretty stable. But I will go back to 3.0. Also, upstream GM seems to be MIA since January
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-21
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> I give up. How can I restore bloody GM on 3.0 ffox?
<micahg> can;t you jsut reinstall the extension?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: what seems to be the problem with greasemonkey? It works just fine here with FF 3.5
<hggdh> Ampelbein, mine is disabled, stating it is not compatible with 3.5.2
<hggdh> I am almost to the point where it is worth the pain to just rm -rf the ffox profile, and start new
<micahg> what version is your extension?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: strange. what version of greasemonkey do you have, it works here with 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2
<micahg> hggdh you can test with a new profile firefox-3.5 -ProfileManager
<hggdh> yay, that's mine
<hggdh> heh. It is back
<hggdh> (on 3.0)
<hggdh> well. Go figure. Nothing like a selective cleanup of the profile...
<komputes> chrisccoulson: Bug #390304 is actually pretty big...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390304 in devicekit-disks "external usb disk drives are mounted under their UUID's" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390304
<chrisccoulson> why?
<chrisccoulson> using UUID's as the mount point is intended, and is not considered a bug
<komputes> chrisccoulson: "using UUID's as the mount point is intended"  -where do you get this from?
<chrisccoulson> from the source code of devicekit-disks?
<komputes> chrisccoulson: yes, but it creates a regression as compared to previous releases
<chrisccoulson> the design intent is to use UUID's as a fallback if the volume has no label
<chrisccoulson> so if you don't want UUID's, set a label on your volume
<komputes> chrisccoulson: the fact that the design of devicekit makes it that way is a side effect of moving to devicekit, users should not have to set labels on disks
<chrisccoulson> i don't see what the issue is here. UUID's and labels are persistent. "disk-1", "disk-2" etc are not persistent, and depend on the order in which you inser the volume
<chrisccoulson> thats more confusin
<chrisccoulson> g
<chrisccoulson> and there are still human readable names in computer:///, which is how most people will access their media
<komputes> chrisccoulson: plus many of our documentation makes reference to out use of mountpoints such as /media/disk, disk-1, disk-2
<chrisccoulson> well, the documentation should be fixed then
<komputes> chrisccoulson: please place a comment concerning consistency in the bug - i see where you're coming from now
<chrisccoulson> komputes - i will do. i was going to write a comment when i set the importance earlier, but i did it from my phone and i had coverage problems when i tried to do it
<chrisccoulson> but i'm going to bed now, so i'll do it in the morning
<komputes> k, np
<komputes> i'll put a note in then
<komputes> chrisccoulson: night'
<chrisccoulson> i'm not saying it's not a bug though - perhaps the behaviour will be changed
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think it's a high priority issue right now
<chrisccoulson> and it's the intended behaviour "for now" ;)
<komputes> but you do make a good point about persistence, i just wanted to avoid alienating users
<komputes> chrisccoulson: medium importance?
<chrisccoulson> personally, i don't have much preference either way. but i do slightly prefer the persistence
<chrisccoulson> komputes - i think the importance is ok where it is for now
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i've got to go to bed - i'm up again in 4 hours ;)
<komputes> advanced users would prefer persistence, new users, easy names
<komputes> k 'night
<chrisccoulson> possibly, but new users get easy names in computer:///
<komputes> path
<komputes> easy name in the path
<chrisccoulson> i hope new users don't think they have to navigate to /media to find their volumes
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<komputes> no, but they may need to point some programs to it that way
<komputes> we both have strong points, i'll update the bug
<chrisccoulson> komputes - you're possibly right about pointing some programs to it using the path - but most applications on the default install should be using GIO anyway
<komputes> i agree
<komputes> but not all do
<chrisccoulson> so the media is accessible in computer:/// by its pretty name ;)
<komputes> computer:/// is a gnome thing
<komputes> let's not assume
<komputes> Plus, haven't checked but this may affect server, so without auto-complete it makes the job of typing in a path impossible..
<chrisccoulson> komputes - there is nothing to do automounting on the server
<komputes> ok
<chrisccoulson> the automounting is initiated in nautilus via gvfs in gnome
<komputes> chrisccoulson: what does device kit replace in karmic? HAL/UDEV?
<chrisccoulson> well, there is no such thing as devicekit now - applications now use udev directly (using libudev)
<chrisccoulson> devicekit-disks is to replace the disk handling part of HAL
<chrisccoulson> and devicekit-power replaces some power management parts of HAL
<komputes> ok, thanks for clarifying
<chrisccoulson> and applications that previously used HAL for discovering devices and properties about those devices now probe udev directly
<chrisccoulson> "devicekit" was just a temporary daemon acting as a wrapper around udev to allow user applications to access it
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<theaaronc> Hello all. Question, would the BugSquad be an ok place for someone who is somewhat competent with Ubuntu but has never done anything within the community?
<theaaronc> While I've used Ubuntu as a second partition on my machine for some time I only recently dropped windows all together. I'm looking for some way I can contribute, and the Ubuntu community page lead me to (among other things) the BugSquad info
<theaaronc> it sounds like something that requires minimal knowledge and beyond operating the local desktop/server environment I fall into that catagory
<theaaronc> guess I should have just read more. This line seems to answer my question "Bug triage is an excellent way to start helping out. You get to learn a lot about Ubuntu, its available packages, its infrastructure, and you get a feel for the development pulse."
<mac_v>  could someone have a look at this Bug #416084  , this always happens to me ... do i have to add any additional info?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416084 in thunderbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_main_do_event()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416084
<thekorn> mac_v, are you using the default theme?
<mac_v> hmm. no
<mac_v> i'm using silvermel ,
<mac_v> theaaronc: silvermelXT , but i'v been having this problem always  :( only now it took the time to report it
<thekorn> mac_v, can you reproduce this bug with the default theme
<mac_v> hmm... let me check again
<thekorn> I remeber a bug where somethng like this happend for some custom themes
<thekorn> I think it was bug 135191
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 135191 in mozilla-thunderbird "[GUTSY] thunderbird crashed x86-64" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135191
<mac_v> thekorn: i think you are right ! its not crashing with the default theme! so where should this be reported
<thekorn> mac_v, is the theme you are using in an official package?
<thekorn> in this case you should report it against this package
<mac_v> silly quest,  are there official themes  , i never knew... let me check
<thekorn> what's the name of the theme?
<mac_v> theaaronc:  silvermel is a thunderbird theme , not a gtk theme , that bug talks about a gtk theme
<mac_v> oops , thekorn ^
<thekorn> oh
<mac_v> i'll try it with another different theme and see , i have been using silvermel for a very long time
<thekorn> mac_v, In this case I think you should contact the author of this theme, report your bug there,
<thekorn> and mark it as invalid for thunderbird
<thekorn> but maybe double check with the people in #ubuntu-mozilla
<pedro_> mac_v, just wondering, why did you tagged the bug as usability ?
<mac_v> yeah , if it doesnt happen to any other theme , i'll mark it invalid , or if it happens with all themes , i'll leave it as such :)
<thekorn> (or whatever this channel for the mozilla team is called)
<mac_v> pedro_: it affects me using thunderbird ;p , i have not been able to use it when the setting was set to 1 min
<thekorn> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello thekorn, how's going?
<mac_v> pedro_: was that a wrong tag?
<pedro_> mac_v, well in that case every single crash would be an usability issue :-P
<mac_v> lol , true , i'll remove it :)
<thekorn> pedro_, very good, how about you?
<scream> CAn someone check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/416952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416952 in ubuntu "Package not in repo" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> mac_v, no worries, thanks!
<thekorn> scream, this is not a bug we can care about, you are using a third party repository for thunderbird
<pedro_> thekorn, nice to know!. I'm good too ;-)
<scream> I am?
 * scream checks
<scream> I have no third part repo's enabled.
<thekorn> scream, ehmm, maybe not, but you are using a mirror, so maybe it is out of sync or such
<thekorn> or just not available
<thekorn> best is to check with whoever runs this mirror
<scream> I actually just changed to the "main server" in the settings.
<scream> I don't have time for mirrors who get out of sync.
<mac_v> pedro_: thekorn i cant reproduce the problem with any other theme! so i guess i'll invalidate it and send an email to the dev :)
<mac_v> thekorn: thanx for pointing it out  :) , this bugged me for god knows how long!
<thekorn> mac_v, no problem, remember setting the status of the bug to invalid ;)
<thekorn> and maybe add a comment which explains that this seems to be related to the theme
<thekorn> for future references
<mac_v> thekorn: will do , just have to restart for updates now  ;)
<thekorn> super
<jjardon> hello, Can someone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/416988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416988 in network-manager "NetworkManager doesn't depend on hal" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> jjardon, sorry, but what exactly is the bug here?
<thekorn> jjardon, ah, I think I got it now, the ubuntu package is still depending on hal, although it shouldn't
<jjardon> thekorn, network-manager package is packaged with hal dependecy, and this is not necesary
<jjardon> thekorn, correct ;)
<dholbach> asac: ^ :)
 * thekorn was about to do the same trick than dholbach 
<thekorn> ask someone who should have a answer to this ;)
<asac> yeah... thats our ace ;)
<asac> assigning to tony
<asac> ok done
<asac> jjardon: thekorn: dholbach: ^^
<jjardon> great :)
<asac> launchpad timeout :(
<thekorn> super, thanks asac
<goneri> Hi, how can I close this bug #347729 I did the patch and it's been accepted but I can close the bug. Should I use the "bts" command?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347729 in bzr-fastimport "git-bzr doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347729
<goneri> s/can/can't/ upse
<jjardon> asac, only xorg-core and checkbox depends on hal rigth now :) (checkbox bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/399319)
<goneri> I can't find a documentation about that. Just this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl but
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399319 in checkbox "Remove the HAL dependency from Launchpad HWDB and checkbox " [Medium,Triaged]
<asac> yes
<asac> jjardon: are you sure we still build depend on it in karmic?
<asac> yeah seems so
<asac> ok
<hessam> where can i find ubuntu security bugs ?
<jdstrand> hessam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BugTriage#Existing%20Bugs
<hessam> jdstrand, thanks
<greg-g> pedro_: I guess [$distroname] in the summary is no longer needed/suggested?
<pedro_> greg-g, i don't recall that was it ever suggested, but it's redundant if you use apport-bug since that information is available on the description
<pedro_> greg-g, and it's better to update the description rather than the title if the bug affects more than one release, I've seen weird titles with [hardy..... karmic] or [karmic<->something] etc
<greg-g> pedro_: right right. I guess it was always one of those things where I see other people doing it and joined in the fun :)
<greg-g> heh, yeah
<pedro_> remember: a kitten die if you do it :-P
<pedro_> hggdh, how many kittens left do we have?
<pedro_> :-P
<hggdh> pedro_, I would guess we may be running out of them soon if we do not act ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<mac_v> pedro_: hi, could you take a look at this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/416251/comments/5 , i'v attached a screencast of the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416251 in nautilus "Nautilus does not show Desktop thumbnails" [Low,Triaged]
<pedro_> mac_v, will do
<mac_v> thanx
<pedro_> mac_v, eek weird, is the file listed if you do: gvfs-ls from a terminal ?
<mac_v> hmm.... will check
<pedro_> there was something similar when we migrated to gvfs
<mac_v> pedro_: yup the file gets listed , but is only not shown
<pedro_> mac_v, ok thanks
<mac_v> i'll add that to the upstream comment
<BUGabundo> hey fellows
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-22
<qense> Can anyone here say if this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/410763 is caused by gstreamer, based on three logs: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30151551/gdb-backtrace.txt http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30425942/banshee-thread.log and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30509312/banshee.log ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410763 in banshee "[karmic] Banshee freeze after some song playback" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<virtuald> what status should i change a bug that doesn't happen any more?
<andresmujica> Invalid or Fix Released
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-08-23
<mac_v> is nautilus supposed to constantly increase memory usage? this is a behavior is notice only in karmic
<mac_v> s/is/I
<scream> Could be a memory leak... have you filed a bug against it?
<mac_v> scream: no , will do :)
<mac_v> scream: do you know which package sticky notes bug has to be assigned?
<alourie|work> hello
<alourie|work> I need an advice please
<alourie|work> I just marked a bug as duplicate, and would like someone to take a look that I was right.
<alourie|work> bug #417626 as duplicate of #366491
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417626 in update-manager "tripwire cannot be installed during upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 (dup-of: 366491)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366491 in tripwire "tripwire failed to install during upgrade to 9.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366491
<SignedAdam> Hello, i have a bug with my computers drives, I Fix it by opening Terminal, and typing "sudo modprobe acerhk" with out the ""
<SignedAdam> Then enter your password, you was ask for your password at install,
<SignedAdam> then type : "echo on > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled" with out the ""
<SignedAdam> For Wifi ON
<SignedAdam> or type : "echo off > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled" with out the ""
<SignedAdam> For Wifi OFF,
<SignedAdam> my computer is a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 1718
<xax> hi. ever since Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-13-generic, I only see noise on my screen right after the splash screen. I can hear sound and I can even log in (blindly), but the whole screen is filled with garbage. this problem didn't come up 2.6.28-11-generic. I have an ATI card. is this a known problem?
<xax> didn't come up in*
<matti> ;]
<qense> bdmurray: I've restructured the Bugs/HowToTriage page and rewritten some sections. I don't think it's a good idea to submit such a vital page right away, so I'd like to ask you first. The draft is located here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258120/
<BUGabundo> boas
<funkja> Can anyone help me debug why my dvd drive won't open on my Dell Vostro 1400? It will open prior to Ubuntu starting and I can boot from it, but once ubuntu starts it won't open.
<micahg> funkja: try #ubuntu for support
<funkja> micahg: they told me to come here :P
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> ok
<micahg> how are you trying to open it?
<funkja> By pushing the button
<funkja> also the eject command says ""tried to use `/dev/scd0' as device name but it is no block device"
<micahg> ok, if the disk is mounted, you will not be able to eject by pushing the button
<BUGabundo> micahg: hehh I always feel like a ping ping ball in this situations
<micahg> funkja: which flavor of ubunut?
<funkja> 9.04
<BUGabundo> funkja: is this after suspend/hibernate?
<micahg> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<funkja> Ubuntu
<funkja> No, right after cold booting
<micahg> can you try to eject from the places menu?
<BUGabundo> I always get that after hibernation :(
<BUGabundo> long old bug
<funkja> The DVD drive doesn't show up in my list of places
<micahg> is there a disk in there?
<funkja> no, I want to put one in :)
<micahg> wow
<micahg> that's really weird then
<funkja> Which is why I think they told me to come here
<micahg> I hate to ping pong, but maybe the kernel channel would be better?
<BUGabundo> yeah as I said, I get that too
<micahg> unless someone else has an idea
<funkja> perhaps
<BUGabundo> most times only works if I have a cd on the drive after boot
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubot4> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<funkja> maybe I will put the cd in before boot and then start ubuntu
<funkja> just want to rip some music
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> funkja: laptop?
<funkja> yes
<funkja> Thanks for you help anyways.
<BUGabundo> you could file a bug,
<BUGabundo> but I suspect it will be just there waitung
<funkja> Right
<funkja> Maybe, if it comes to it, I'll just reinstall
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> I guess it will just happen again
<funkja> Maybe
<micahg> yeah, you can file a bug
<BUGabundo> you could try karmic from liveusb
<micahg> that seems weird
<BUGabundo> and test the cd eject
<funkja> okay
<micahg> funkja: which kernel?
<BUGabundo> micahg: I've had it for ever
<funkja> Linux niniel 2.6.28-15-generic
<BUGabundo> on all releases
<micahg> yes but you said after suspend
<micahg> his is at cold boot
<funkja> Okay, thanks for the information
<BUGabundo> micahg: from time to time it also happens on clod boot
<BUGabundo> just not so often
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I've never seen this
<BUGabundo> but I don't use the drive much either
<micahg> maybe hardware related
<BUGabundo> prob
<kaddi> hi, I'm trying to report a bug in karmic, that crashes kbuildsycoca4. However this crash also crashe DrKonqui which should report the bug. I'm considering filing the bug with ubuntu-bug, but am wondering which parameters I should give so the bug will get the right tags. Could you help with that?
<Ethers0n> i'm trying to figure out if this bug i'm experiencing has been documented
<Ethers0n> can some one help?
<andresmujica> Ethers0n, explain your bug, maybe anyone here knows it
<Ethers0n> I have a laptop with a usb keyboard and mouse attached
<Ethers0n> the external keyboard and mouse layouts are the default
<Ethers0n> however
<Ethers0n> the internal (to the laptop) keyboard's layout has been changed
<Ethers0n> so that the keys
<Ethers0n> jkl and so on are mapped to 123
<Ethers0n> holding down the "fn" key changes the mapping to the letters as they should be
<Ethers0n> this persisted from Hardy Heron to Jaunty
<Ethers0n> after an upgrade
<andresmujica> hmm like the fn key is activated by default. ??
<Ethers0n> it SEEMS similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 295990 in xkeyboard-config "Keyboard layout reset after attaching USB keyboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ethers0n> but is not
<Ethers0n> right
<Ethers0n> but i can't seem to switch back
<Ethers0n> after unplugging the usb keyboard
<Ethers0n> andresmujica: maybe?
<andresmujica> i recall something with an acer laptop...
<andresmujica> something like that ...
<Ethers0n> this is a "Great Quality" laptop
<Ethers0n> a Fry's special
<Ethers0n> (Fry's is an electronics store)
<Ethers0n> it's always felt like an HP clone to me
<andresmujica> i'll recommend you to fill a bug following this two guides  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<Ethers0n> thanks
<Ethers0n> will do
<andresmujica> it can be against linux kernel or against xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<andresmujica> you must find if xev is mapping the wrong key or if it's a kernel level...
<Ethers0n> those guides have walkthroughs for that?
<andresmujica> i would bet something with fn key..  yeap,
<Ethers0n> groovy
<andresmujica> those guides can help you
<Ethers0n> will check them out
<andresmujica> anyone knows how can i test an apport hook against staging?
<BUGabundo> not sure you can!
<BUGabundo> :(
<andresmujica> yeaa.. that's what i've found up to now...
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> why the heck did gnome had to change their BTS?
<BUGabundo> now I can't find anything :(
<kklimonda> probably because their old bts was... old ;P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<andre__> BUGabundo, what the heck do you think is the reason that this was done?
<andre__> Bugzilla 2.20 was a dead-end and does not even receive security fixes. Also, the server was very slow.
<BUGabundo> andre__: someone must tell that to mozilla too ehehe
<andre__> BUGabundo, what?
<andre__> "that"?
<BUGabundo> to upgrade
<BUGabundo> they still have a similar version to old gnome one
<andre__> are you joking?
<andre__> you can read, right? upper right corner of  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/ ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<andre__> 3.2.4 is a huge difference to 2.20 i'd say.
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> didn't match the version
<BUGabundo> don't kill the bug summiter
<BUGabundo> or else you will lose one )
<andre__> i don't kill. i only prefer facts to fiction when discussing something :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-23
<drew212> micahg: a user found that a new profile fixed his problem, but none of the extensions caused it, do i mark it as invalid and have him use the new profile or what?
<micahg> drew212: bug #?
<drew212> bug 619151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619151 in firefox (Ubuntu) "BBC IPlayer no longer works after Firefox update to 3.6.8. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619151
<micahg> drew212: weird, it's normally abp
<drew212> abp?
<micahg> ad block plus
<drew212> ahh
<drew212> micahg: so what do I do then?
<micahg> drew212: idk...
<micahg> drew212: he can try moving compatability.ini out of the profile so the plugins reregister
<^arky^> hi
<tgall_x86_64> greets
<bbordwell> The purpose of the apport-retracing service is to get stack traces with the symbol tables included right?
<micahg> bbordwell: yes
<bbordwell> micahg, I just had apport report a crash and I already had all the necessary symbol tables; is the retracer not able to detect this or is there some other reason that it still wants to run?
<micahg> bbordwell: that part isn't uploaded
<micahg> or actually
<micahg> it is, but it still gets retraced
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strace/+bug/622537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622537 in strace (Ubuntu) "strace crashed with SIGSEGV in *__GI_raise() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<bbordwell> just seems like a waste of resources is all but o well
<micahg> bbordwell: you shouldn't make a non-retraced bug w/a coredump public
<bbordwell> micahg, oops your right
<bbordwell> changed back
<bbordwell> been a while since I read the pages about marking as public. I do not ever do that
<bbordwell> does anyone know when mvo is typically on? I have been looking for him for quite some time
<micahg> bbordwell: he's "on" vacation :)
<bbordwell> micahg, oh, do you know anyone else that maintains gnome-codec-install?
<micahg> bbordwell: idk
<abhijit> hi
<vish> abhijit: pong!
<abhijit> vish, hello!!!! :D
<vish> abhijit: hey.. :)
<abhijit> vish, hi
<abhijit> vish, hey do you have bsnl broadband?
<vish> abhijit: nope..
<abhijit> vish, ok. :(
<nigelb> vish: what do you have? airtel?
<vish> nigelb: hmm , does someone wanna hack me! no bank passwords on my sys ;p
<abhijit> :D
<vish> nigelb: but yeah..! ;)
<nigelb> vish: haha, just a random guess. /me has airtel too.
<abhijit> MTNL है तो सही है!
<hggdh> morning all
<nigelb> good morning :)
<kermiac> morning hggdh, nigelb :)
<nigelb> howdy kermiac :)
<jibel> morning hggdh
<jibel> and all
<kermiac> nigelb: I just finished working on the updated cheese hook mate.... that vish is a hard task master hehe ;)
<nigelb> kermiac: heh
<nigelb> kermiac: might want to package it.
<kermiac> nigelb: vish is taking care of that as he is already getting another cheese update ready
<nigelb> kermiac: ok, kewl
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<pedro_> njin, yes, hello
<njin> JFo: around?
<JFo> njin, I am indeed
<njin> JFo: can you take a look at that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/454722
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 454722 in linux (Ubuntu) "inotify does not watch /proc (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> JFo: Are syslog, dmesg, kern.log neede?
<njin> *needed?
<JFo> looking now
<JFo> njin, are you the reporter?
<njin> no
<gorilla> njin: no, they are not technically needed as you can remove them from syslog.
<JFo> njin, in that case, I would have the reporter run apport-collect <bugnumber> to add all the logging the team require for kernel bugs
<JFo> njin, are you interested in requesting that in order to triage the bug?
<njin> JFo: yes
<hggdh> holstein: there?
<JFo> njin, excellent! :-) thanks for your help.
<JFo> njin, once you request that information, you can set the bug to incomplete
<njin> JFo: ok
<JFo> njin, I'm available for your questions as you have them
<njin> JFo: thanks
<JFo> or if you just want to make sure that something you want to do is correct
<JFo> my pleasure :)
<njin> mine too
<jibel_> pedro_, hggdh, ping
<hggdh> jibel_: pong
<pedro_> jibel_, hey
<jibel_> hggdh, pedro_, I reviewed the list of bugs tagged with regression-*
<jibel_> and I've isolated a few that needs some work.
<jibel_> 85 tagged regression-potential for a stable release
<hggdh> jibel_: link?
<jibel_> and 199 tagged regression-release but not targetted to a release.
<jibel_> hggdh, no link yet :(
<jibel_> pedro_, shall we organize a bug day or do we review them before ?
<jibel_> I've left the kernel bugs apart because that's mostly handled by kj and I think we need insight from JFo and the kernel team.
<pedro_> jibel_, I think we can review those this week and we can organize a bug day on Sept 02 , what do you think?
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
 * JFo perks his ears
<hggdh> pedro_: +1
<jibel_> pedro_, +1
<hggdh> but, of course, we should let jFo deal with the kernel bugs
<pedro_> ok let me add it to the planning page so we don't forget about it
 * hggdh hides
 * JFo cries 
<JFo> ;)
<pedro_> hggdh, +1
<pedro_> !
<hggdh> :-)
<JFo> :-D
<jibel_> pedro_, hggdh, I'll post the list today on the wiki.
<pedro_> jibel_, \o/ thank you
<jibel_> what do you think of splitting the regression-tracker list in 2 parts: linux and the rest of the world ?
<jibel_> linux is 50% of the regression-* tags
<JFo> yep
<hggdh> probably a good idea. Just by its size, linux should be separated
<jibel_> and generate a lot of noise for the other packages
 * JFo is drowning in them
<jibel_> okay, I'll split the list. We also have nice charts like this http://people.canonical.com/~brian/complete-graphs/regression-potential/
<jibel_> maybe it would be worth to make them more visible on the regression-tracker ?
<hggdh> jibel_: at least as of now, yes (until we figure how to Do It Right)
<hggdh> we need visibility there
<pedro_> reboot brb
<bbordwell> does anyone know how to get a back trace of a program that crashes when opened from another program? for example clicking on an mp3 in nautilus opening rhythmbox
<holstein> hggdh: pong
<holstein> im around
<holstein> but im about to step out for the morning/afternoon
<hggdh> holstein: whenever you are available, lets get on with the mentorship
<holstein> hggdh: tomorrow?
<holstein> i'll schedule it
<holstein> if your open
<hggdh> holstein: tomorrow will be
<hggdh> :-)
<DanaG> hmm, the core dumps in a Pidgin bug report seem to have my password... how do I fix that?
<micahg> DanaG: that's the problem with core dumps
<micahg> and why they should never be public, but the stacktraces shouldn't
<DanaG> Apport attached the core dump, though.
<micahg> I think the apport hook might be able to hide the passwords
<micahg> DanaG: right, it shoudl be private by default
<micahg> maybe hggdh knows how to hide them ^^^
<seb128> crash report are private, nobody can access them until retracing
<DanaG> ah, so will it be made public automatically, after that?
<DanaG> Actually, I do already have debug symbols installed, as well.
<hggdh> micahg, DanaG: for the private data potentially shown in backtraces, we are working on an apport hook to clean them up
<micahg> DanaG: no, it takes a bug control member or the reporter to make it public afterwards
<hggdh> DanaG: no, it will not be public by default
<hggdh> DanaG: reason is the backtrace may still contain sensitive data
<DanaG> ah, I had SOME debugsyms installed, but not all.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/622831
<ubot2> DanaG: Error: Bug #622831 is private.
<DanaG> I can confirm: no passwords in stacktrace; just in core-dump.
<hggdh> DanaG: if you and all the possibly needed debug symbols... (1) make sure the ddebs are set in sources.list; (2) sudo apport-retrace -o trash /var/crash/<your crash file>
<hggdh> then apport-retrace will most nicely apt-get install all found ddebs for the used packages (in the crash)
<DanaG> Auto-install.. cool.  Wish I'd known about that ages ago... =þ
<hggdh> s/you and/you want/
<DanaG> report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<DanaG> weird.
<hggdh> you never processed it via apport-gtk, then
<hggdh> /usr/lib/apport/apport-gtk /var/crash/<crash file>
<hggdh> and stop before filing the bug
<DanaG> er, it seems to be in share, not lib.
<hggdh> oh sorry, yes, my fault
<hggdh> fingers were disconneted from brain for a while
<hggdh> or it may be dyslexia of a higher order -- I do not simply replace characters, but upgraded to whole words
 * hggdh knew he could improve with age
<bcurtiswx> hey guys, with todays updates to maverick.  Unplugging your laptop power cord causes the gnome-power-backlight-helper to request permission to run
<bcurtiswx> which isn't right, but what package to run that against?
<bcurtiswx> GPM?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: wel, gpm was just updated last night IIRC
<bcurtiswx> micahg: yes it was
<bcurtiswx> but it shouldn't ask for permission
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: what does grep -B 5 gnome-power-backlight-helper /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.gnome.power.policy return?
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/482496/
<abhijit> hello
<kklimonda> hmm.. the annotate line looks wrong.. can
<kklimonda> s/can//g
<kklimonda> it should be just <annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.path">/usr/sbin/gnome-power-backlight-helper</annotate>
<bcurtiswx> im talking with them in #ubuntu-desktop as well, they see it too
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: bug 615047
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615047 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "[Maverick Alpha] asks for root permission to do: gnome-power-backlight-helper --get-max-brightness (affects: 4) (heat: 264)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615047
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: you can fix it in meantime by changing the path to helper in .policy file yourself
<bcurtiswx> what should it go to?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: http://pastebin.com/zU5jfFqm
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: TY
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: add that patch to the bug?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: no, the problem is in build system and not in the file itself (the wrong path is just an effect of the bug)
<vish> thekorn: hi, how did you install those branches for unity?  i'm not able to find the dependencies :(
<bcurtiswx> kklimonda: ah, OK
<simar> hey sense
<simar> sense: welcome back
<thekorn> vish: hmm, I think all you need to install is libglib2.0-dev
<vish> oh!
<thekorn> which should match the version requirements
<thekorn> unless you try to run unity on some old warty maschine ;)
<vish> hehe! no , from a live daily usb! :)
<thekorn> vish: IIRC one of the tools (I *think* dbus-test-runner) has do be compiled with --prefix=/usr/local
<thekorn> otherwise    make check   will complain about not finding some   .service file
<thekorn> or was it a missing service.conf, I don't know ...
<vish> thekorn: hmm , ok.. gonna reboot and test again now! :D
<njin> hello there's someone expert in nfs4 to pick up this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/403697 present in lucid too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403697 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "lstat on NFS4 hangs while bzr's trying to read the dirstate file (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<simar> vish: there??
<vish> simar: hey!
<simar> vish: heya!!!
<simar> vish: happy raksha bandhan .. lol
<vish> heh
<simar> vish: I have some doubts regarding setting importance of bugs .. i hope you can help out ..
<vish> simar: too late your are already a BC , you are on your own !
<vish> simar: just kidding! , just ask :D
<simar> vish: when to set the importance of bugs rightaway when i pick a bug and set the status to incomplete or after some replies of user. I mean is there any wait period of setting the importances ....
<vish> simar: no waiting period ;) , just set as soon as you can approximate the importance , do note the importance can change once we have additional new information about the bug.  but when changing the importance later, just make sure to comment why the new importance is set
<simar> vish: kk :))
<simar> vish: another issue, when a person has a bug in a previous version say in 9.10 but the bug disappers in 10.04 and assume that the user can provide us triaging information about the bug. Should we take the bug forward so the issue is fixed in that particular distribution.. I think this issue has two aspects one in simple packages and other in kernel ...
<vish> simar: if no one else is subscribed to the bug, you can close the bug as fixed, but if there are other subscribed to the bug and they are still using old release , AND the fix is known AND qualifies as a SRU , you can continue with the bug.. else just close it ;)
<bcurtiswx> vish: ffx40 making it to MM?
<vish> bcurtiswx: Firefox4.0?  nope..
<bcurtiswx> vish: i thought the new update style allows us to do so?
<vish> bcurtiswx: i think micahg and chrisccoulson just had a nice little chat about that on -motu :D
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no, firefox-stable PPA
<vish> micahg:  would it be available in "Whats New" from SC?
<micahg> vish: no
<bcurtiswx> micahg: ah, OK.  So ffx updates still go through SRU.
<chrisccoulson> well.......
<vish> micahg: yeah , i think that what bcurtiswx was referring to with " new update style "
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no
<chrisccoulson> ...we should write a SC plugin to access firefox-stable ;)
<micahg> well, sort of..
<chrisccoulson> now software-center is pluggable ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wanted to do that...maybe next cycle :)
 * bcurtiswx is confused, what is SC?
<chrisccoulson> software-center
<bcurtiswx> thx
<simar> vish: I got you point :D
 * devildante is on a bug sweep... there is now 0 new bugs for ubuntu-translations
<devildante> obligatory !
<bcurtiswx> devildante: isn't that the hugday target?
<vish> devildante, dusty broom! ;p
<devildante> all new is green :)
<bcurtiswx> well, maybe you can be the first to kill a hugday before it starts
<vish> devildante: finishing the hugday bugs, before hugdays? wOw!
<devildante> vish: thx :)
<devildante> now time to tackle 31 incomplete and 42 confirmed :p
<vish> devildante: maybe its the first time it's ever be done/tried [atleast afaik] ;)
<devildante> vish: is that true? I'm your savior :p
 * bcurtiswx will push for an empathy hugday
<devildante> oh, wow, *42* confirmed bugs... those bugs are the answer for everything :p
<bcurtiswx> devildante's trying to become the bugs poster child :P
<vish> devildante: maybe if you do , you can ask pedro_ to cancel the hug day ;p
<devildante> vish: okay, here we go :p
 * bcurtiswx wishes his quals were over
<charlie-tca> It is good to have people so willing to work bugs!
<bcurtiswx> work at the bug-wash yea ;)
 * charlie-tca thinks having the people that do them right is a real bonus, too!
 * bcurtiswx hides in corner
 * BUGabundo throws bcurtiswx into the washing machine
 * bcurtiswx breaks washing machine
 * bcurtiswx wonders how to close a pm window on irssi
<bbordwell> Are there any devs here that would be willing to help me obtain a stack trace? I am unable to do so because the crash is on a child process and looking at this page (http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/gdb/gdb_26.html) I will have to edit the code to get a stacktrace
<bbordwell> hmm the first line went away: are there any devs that would be willing to help me get a stacktrace + ^
<simar> vish: I have never been able to understand that what to do on a hug day ..
<vish> simar: its just a target[number of bugs] we try to achieve on that day as a team :)
<hggdh> bbordwell: why not let apport take care of it?
<simar> vish: i will make sure that i will be there next time .. :))
<bbordwell> hggdh, apport is not picking it up
<simar> vish: just have look on a super emotional case .. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/415692
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 415692 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "I cannot disable touchpad tapping because there is no option on the mouse preferences dalog and gsynaptics will not run. (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> bbordwell: what version of Ubuntu?
<bbordwell> hggdh, maverick, apport is enabled if thats what you were going for
<bbordwell> I had a very similar bug in lucid development that apport did not pick up either
<hggdh> bbordwell: what type of signal is it (segv, abrt, etc)?
<vish> simar: "Enable Mouse Clicks with touchpad"  ???
 * vish reads bug fully
<vish> simar: "Enable Mouse Clicks with touchpad" is in the mouse options!
<vish> funny how the reporter mistook,  the package change by tormod though ! :D
<devildante> vish: this bug is very, very old. Maybe the option didn't exist?
<devildante> vish: anyway, I marked it "fix released" ;)
<vish> devildante: iirc , it was always there.
<simar> vish: Thats in the touchpad tab in mouse options .. and his drivers for touchpad is not loaded due to some reason,, so the tab is not there and the touchpad is detected as a PS2 mouse .. :D
<bbordwell> hggdh, I am not sure
<simar> vish: I'm happy to pass on some knowledge to u :))
<bbordwell> hggdh, are you on maverick this problem is easily reproducible
<simar> vish: dinn't you find the case **emotional**
<vish> simar: heh , anyways , i use that feature! so i dont mind if that tab did not exist ;p
<vish> simar: if you want emotional , read : https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/417758/comments/6  ;p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 417758 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Intermittent problems with copy and paste (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<vish> simar: btw, bugs are emotional triggers ! ;p
<hggdh> bbordwell: yes, I am running Maverick (amd64)
<simar> vish: but probably you lucky that the tab exist, if someday it disappeared we will have you emotional there (you tapping will not work without touchpad drivers).. ;p
<bbordwell> hggdh, alright its easy, open rhythmbox and right click on a playlist and press create audio cd
<bbordwell> here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/622535
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622535 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Create audio CD does nothing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> hum
 * hggdh will have to create a playlist TBW
<hggdh> bbordwell: I am confused. Why do you need a backtrace if the issue is evident?
<bbordwell> hggdh, they asked for one upstream
<simar> vish: hahaha ,, what a super emotional story, and rather a bit funny .. :-))
<hggdh> bbordwell left. Oh hasty people
<devildante> oh my, someone just hugged all Incomplete bugs! I wonder who it could be...
<micahg> devildante: I'd suggest focusing on something else so there's something for others to do during the hugday
<devildante> micahg: yeah, you're probably right :)
<micahg> it's still at least 2 days away
<devildante> guess I'm too fast :p
<micahg> devildante: nah, that's great
<micahg> devildante: here are the top packages with bugs: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<micahg> devildante: I don't want to discourage, just refocus :)
<devildante> micahg: okay, np and thx :)
 * devildante will be afk for a while
<joaopinto_> any idea where should the TERM variable be set from ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-24
<simar> vish: when do you sleep .. you are tireless ..
<simar> vish: or that you are already having a nap .. hehe
<mrooney> hi! it seems my bugcontrol membership has lapsed, is it possible to have it renewed?
<mrooney> I was attempting to triage a bug and, I couldn't!
<persia> Which bug?  I'll set status for you whilst you're waiting for someone to renew.
<mrooney> persia: I'm trying to set the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/wxbanker/+bug/623055 to Triaged for the Ubuntu task, since there is a confirmed upstream task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623055 in wxbanker (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "wxbanker crashed with IndexError in load_series() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> low importance would also be ideal, I suppose!
<persia> mrooney, Done
<mrooney> persia: thanks!
<hggdh> mrooney: ah there you are! Want back in?
<mrooney> hggdh: so bad! :)
<hggdh> mrooney: looking into it now
<mrooney> thanks!
<hggdh> mrooney: welcome back! You are all set
<mrooney> thanks so much!
<mrooney> have I missed anything exciting in my absense?
<hggdh> there are always exciting moments here...
<hggdh> but I am glad you are back :-)
<bcurtiswx> nite all
<abhijit> hi
<nigelb> vish: you know me
<nigelb> http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/08/24/cleansweep-update/
<nigelb> I really don't like giving up :p
<nigelb> (You'll be featured on UWN next week too)
<amigojapan> hi guys, I may need help on how to file a bug report, I have googled a lot and cant find a fix for my problem,,,,,   my touchpad doesnt work well under ubuntu, it does in windows
<kermiac> amigojapan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad should help you
<amigojapan> thanx kermiac
<ppearse> I'd like to report a bug in libffi5, but I can't find the associated project in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs. Am I searching incorrectly, or do I need to add the project somehow?
<jibel_> ppearse, did you tried to run "ubuntu-bug libffi5" in a terminal ?
<ppearse> This is a cross compile build bug - I was trying to submit a report manually. Will ubuntu-bug allow me to attach my fix patch?
<ppearse> jibel: Oops, broadcast rather than directed
<persia> ppearse, You'll have to attach the patch after the bug is filed, but sure.
<ppearse> jibel: OK I'll do that then
<jibel_> ppearse, yes, it will collect the information from your local system, then redirect you to launchpad to add any information you want.
<persia> (asking the entire channel is often preferred here, unless there is a specific need for a specific individual)
<bilalakhtar> hey persia I'm sorry for asking this too many times but what happened to coolbhavi's application?
<^arky^> mvo, hi
<ppearse> jibel: That worked - thanx.
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> did I miss something in bug 615509 to be reviewed for SRU validation?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615509 in collectd (Ubuntu) "[SRU] curl_json plugin is unable to check local files (affects: 1) (heat: 440)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615509
<seb128> baptistemm, hi
<seb128> baptistemm, yes, to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<persia> baptistemm, I don't see anything missing.  I'd recommend asking in #ubuntu-testing in a few hours: the SRU-verification people tend to hang out there.
<seb128> baptistemm, ubuntu-sru review things in the upload queue
<persia> seb128, Does it no longer need approval pre-upload?
<seb128> did it ever do?
<seb128> I'm not really aware of universe rules so ignore me if I'm wrong
<seb128> what I said stands for main uploads
<persia> The process got unified, but I've never been sure if it needed upload first or not since unification.
<seb128> there was an "SRUs: Upload *FIRST* for review" discussion on ubuntu-devel@l.u.c recently
<seb128> but that discussion did go far it seems, out of pitti agreeing since that's what is done for main for a while
<baptistemm> ubuntu-sponsor is already subscribed
<persia> upload first makes sense, since the LP UI exposes useful stuff to non-archive-admins now.
<vish> hmm , anyone with an idea why make keeps failing > http://paste.ubuntu.com/482821/
<vish> I'v tried installing dbus-test-runner with  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local && make and  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make , but both seem to not help.. :s
<vish> rather, neither*
<seb128> baptistemm, no they are not
<seb128> baptistemm, they would be on the right side list
<baptistemm> doh, I was watching the wrong bug :/
<vish> thekorn: hey!
<baptistemm> thanks seb128
<seb128> baptistemm, you're welcome
<thekorn> hi vish
<vish> thekorn: finally i for the deps installed, but not able to install the dee :i get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/482821/
<vish> s/for/got
<vish> i tried the dbus-test-runner with  ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local  too, but dint help
<vish> gah! netsplits!
<thekorn> vish: you have to `make install` the dbus-test-runner
<thekorn> our just make  and make sure the resulting executable is in PATH
<vish>  hmm , i thought i did the install , let me try again..
<vish> doh! i had tried make without root priv!  and i dint notice the permissons denied error ! :/
<vish> make install that is..
<thekorn> oh, maybe I should have mentioned it
<vish> thekorn: yay! make check seems to have gone right? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/482833/
<thekorn> vish: congrats ;) that's exactly what mikkel was looking for
<vish> \o/
<vish> thekorn: thanks .. :)
<vish> thekorn: also, how do you retrace the .crash locally?  [i have a couple of bugs still waiting for retracers :)]
<thekorn> vish: that's easy, install  apport-retrace, and create a file called /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list with this one line as content:
<thekorn> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<thekorn> (this are the debug symbols), and run apt-get update
<seb128> hey thekorn
<thekorn> and then all you need to do is running apport-retrace like
<seb128> thekorn, bug #620458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620458 in malone (and 1 other project) "cannot access attachments of private bugs any more (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620458
<seb128> thekorn, you left before I read your comment the other day saying it works for you
<thekorn> seb128: hi, don't tell me you don't want people to run the retracer locally ;)
<seb128> thekorn, that's the launchpad bug breaking the retracers
<thekorn> seb128: yes, it's working for me, maybe all you have to do is creating new credentials with maximum power?
<seb128> thekorn, did you try on private bugs?
<seb128> thekorn, it works on public ones
<thekorn> seb128: yes, but let me double check
<seb128> thekorn, it might be working on bugs you opened as well
<thekorn> haha, ok
<seb128> thekorn, did you try to retrace a private bug not opened by you?
<thekorn> I indeed only tried it on bugs I opend
<thekorn> let me try a random one
<vish> thekorn: hmm , you got interupted before you give me the secret command! ;p
<thekorn> damn, I'm bad at multitasking
<thekorn> sorry
<thekorn> vish:   sudo apport-retrace -o /tmp/result.retrace <bugnumber>
<thekorn> vish: or if you want to attach the result directly to the bugreport
<vish> hehe , nah, no probs.. its like in the movies just when the suspense is about to be revealed something happens
<vish> thekorn: oh! neat thanks :)
<thekorn> sudo apport-retrace --auth launchpad.credentials <bugnumber>
<thekorn> where launchpad.credentials are saved credentials from launchpadlib
<vish> k...
 * vish reboots
<thekorn> noooo, you are not on windows....
<thekorn> seb128: I can indeed reproduce the lp bug, attachments of private bugs which are not created by me are not accessible via the API,
<thekorn> but I get a different error
<seb128> thekorn, you might have a fixed httplib2
<seb128> ?
<seb128> cf the httplib2 bugwatch
<thekorn> seb128: right, seems like httplib2 only prints some more verbose error message
<thekorn> good to see the lp guys working on this issue
<seb128> indeed
<gorilla> thekorn: Does anyone have a email address for those that are fixing it? I'd like to email them and ask "Is it fixed yet?" :-D lol
<devildante> hello pedro_ :)
<pedro_> hey devildante!
 * pedro_ hugs devildante
<pedro_> devildante, you ROCK.
 * devildante hugs pedro_ back
<devildante> pedro_: you rock TOO.
<devildante> but wait, why do I rock? :p
<pedro_> devildante, just checked my email and realize you managed to triage almost all the bugs on the bug day page ;-)
<devildante> oh
<pedro_> that's *awesome* :-)
<devildante> pedro_: thx :)
<devildante> pedro_: I would have done all of them, but micahg told me I should let some for you :p
<devildante> you all, I mean
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<kamusin> hey devildante
<abhijit> hello devildante
<devildante> hi abhijit :)
<abhijit> :)
<kamusin> you have closed lot of reports , good work ;)
<pedro_> kamusin, he's a bugs addict :-)
<kamusin> looks like such a bug eater :P
<devildante> kamusin, pedro_: thx :)
<jibel> pedro_, hggdh, hello
<hggdh> jibel: morning
<jibel> pedro_, hggdh: here is the list I promised for yesterday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanBaptisteLallement/RegressionReport
<jibel> That's a tough one for a bug day.
<hggdh> heh
<jibel> hggdh, I've read a large part of them and that's really hard to triage.
<hggdh> jibel: then I guess we will have to get it done ourselves... <sigh/>
<pedro_> jibel, thanks for the report ;-)
<wmrit> I wanted to help out with triaging bugs but everything seems so confusing. Can anyone suggest a simple step by step approach?
<abhijit> wmrit, you can request for mentor.
<gorilla> wmrit: step by step guides aren't really possible as it depends a lot on the submitted bug.
<wmrit> ok I'll check around the site for a mentor
<abhijit> wmrit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<abhijit> wmrit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<wmrit> Ok I don't know how to set up a wiki page, I have signed the code of conduct and I am signed in with launch pad
<abhijit> wmrit, ask in #ubuntu-doc
<abhijit> wmrit, see the links in the topic of that channel
<wmrit> Thanks
<pedro_> is launchpad acting slow today or it's just me ?
<charlie-tca> pedro_: that seems to be the only not slow for me. :-(
<pedro_> darn.
<charlie-tca> Even Xchat here has a 1.7 sec lag
<seb128> pedro_, it's slow there
<pedro_> seb128, thanks so it's no only me, i was about to kick my router
<vish> devildante: not that you /have/ to leave some pie for us.. you can have it fully too.. ;p
<vish> devildante: no one will complain you finished bug day ;p
<devildante> vish: is that true?
<devildante> bug day, here I come! :p
<pedro_> devildante, vish well only kamusin will be jealous :-P
<vish> hehe!
<vish> Pici: i'm not the only one who was surprised[rather late] by the paste.u.c new theme :D  : https://twitter.com/asacasa/statuses/21994422671
<kamusin> haha in some way it's true :P
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> i knew it!
 * devildante lets out evil scream
<pedro_> we can always put more bugs there you know
<pedro_> there's plenty of triaged ones waiting for patches, etc
 * devildante is beginning to love appmenu-gtk :p
<Pici> vish: Ah, refreshed my cache, now it looks nice.
<vish> Pici: lol!  you dint know either! :D
<vish> sense: last i heard bdmurray mentioned he was busy.. hence those students were still waiting. but hope he is free now :)
<sense> vish: Ah, didn't know that. I assumed he could take at least one student since he didn't have the 'currently unavailable' phrase in front of his name in the table.
<vish> sense: hmm, maybe i should have updated that on the wiki :(
<thekorn> vish: talking about our mentorship program: seems like I have no luck with my students, noone answered to my various mails, and the one who was bussy with other things for about one month did not report back either
<vish> thekorn: no worries, we deactivate them :)
<thekorn> cool, I think I'm free for a new one then
<vish> sense: hmm, i did move bdmurray lower down the table! folks below are the unavailable ;p
<sense> vish: Maybe we could create a separate table for that?
<vish> sense: maybe.. but i think we neeeeeeeed to take a roll call on those available too!  pedro_ had tasked hggdh to crack the whip! ;)
<sense> People should remove inactive students so we know who can take up some new.
 * hggdh wakes up
<sense> dinner time, afk!
<thekorn> okidoki, so all I should do now is removing my students
<thekorn> ?
<vish> thekorn: sure.. you can do it too, i'v deactivated them from the team as well
<vish> sense: isnt it too early for dinner! ;p
 * vish gonna have dinner only now! and is on a TZ far ahead of sense ;p
<thekorn> maybe he has to hunt his meal first?! ;)
<nigelb> devildante: around?
<devildante> nigelb: yep
<sense> vish: Dutch generally eat early, but today we ate extra early because my brother has got a football match this evening.
<vish> :)
<njin> Kde users help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/427846
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 427846 in ubuntu "Thinkpad T400s laptop dock events not enabling/disabling external display (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<abhijit> hi
<njin> hi
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, yes
<njin> hello pedro
<pedro_> hola
<simar> sense: hey!
<devildante> pedro_: can you triage bug 622622? I reported it upstream ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622622 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "floated letters in sound preferences dialog (russian translation) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622622
<pedro_> devildante, awesome! marking it now
<devildante> looks like I'm fast :p
<devildante> thanks pedro_ ;)
<pedro_> no problem :-)
<jaminc> anyone here notice that the base server and desktop installs (only default packages) generate different group IDs for the same groups and a conflicting user ID?
<utkanos> are there known issues with update-initramfs not behaving properly?
<jzarr> is there a channel for help with livecd customization?
<charlie-tca> Maybe #ubuntu-installer
<utkanos> i seem to be stuck in a nasty loop of apt/dpkg and update-initramfs/mkinitramfs that I cannot break out of
<jaminc> jzarr, there's a pretty detailed wiki page in the community documentation on how to customize the CD
<utkanos> anyone willing to take a crack at it?
<vish> charlie-tca: pedro_: while announcing bug days, werent we also usually mentioning ways to debug for the specific app, like for banshee there was no mention of what we need to request info about
<jzarr> jaminc, ive been there, need a little more info than the page has, i think i need to modify some of the casper-bottom stuff, but not sure
<vish> i had to look at other triaged bugs and see what they usually need for debugging.
<pedro_> vish, 'usually' yes, we point users to doc if we have those
<charlie-tca> We mention it if there is a specific procedure requested from the devs, too.
<vish> pedro_: yeah , why i ask is we seem to slowly forget mentioning that info in the wiki recently :D
<jaminc> jzarr, what are you trying to get it to do?
<vish> last i recall was we had that was for Ubuntuone..
<utkanos> ugh
<jzarr> im trying to sneak in a post-login bash script that gets user input, putting it in /etc/profile is to early, no mouse/keyboard support
<jzarr> i think i need to add a script to casper-bottom or init-bottom, but not sure
<jaminc> and this input is needed prior to what point?
<jzarr> none, just need keyboard/mouse/network, essentially what im making is a live usb stick, stick in a box, it grabs dmesg cpuinfo etc, pushes it to a file share, then shuts down
<jaminc> jzarr why not put it into rc.local then?
<jzarr> maybe im mistaken, but i thought rc.local is run before /etc/profile and if thats too soon ...
<utkanos> i seem to be stuck in a nasty loop of apt/dpkg and update-initramfs/mkinitramfs that I cannot break out of, any known bugs in update-initramfs?
<jaminc> it's one of the last init scripts to run... I thought I'd gotten user input during it before... I could be wrong...
<jzarr> ill give it a try
<jaminc> which (meta-)package should I file a bug report against for differing/conflicting user/group accounts between default server and desktop installs?
<jzarr> if i do need to add to casper-bottom, is it as simple as creating a 99_script and dropping it in there?
<jaminc> yes
<abhijit> bye
<jaminc> I just copied one of the existing scripts in there as a baseline and used it
<jzarr> oh ok, i got a little confused by the prereq stuff, thought i had to declare something someplace else
<jzarr> it just uses the front numbers for ordering?
<jaminc> that's what it looks like from what I saw
<jzarr> cool, ill give rc.local a try, then that, thanks for the help
<jaminc> jzarr, any time
<jzarr> actually one more question while i got ya ;-) any trick to mounting the same usb stick used to boot?
<utkanos> can anyone help with what appears to be a bug in update-initramfs please?
<utkanos> i found a dirty hack/work around for installing anything else via apt, except a kernel, which actually needs to generate an initrd
<jaminc> jzarr, guessing you don't want to write into the persistence area?
<jzarr> i wasnt aware there was one, hows that work
<jaminc> one sec, let me get the page
<jzarr> thx
<jaminc> jzarr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<jaminc> the persistence file is basically just a loop back file system afterwards... if you want to extract anything
<jzarr> ohh, i thought it was a mount shadowed to the usb stick, this needs to be noob friendly so they can grab logs of the stick
<jaminc> let me check one of my other sticks... I can't remember if I did that or just used the persistence
<jaminc> looks like I just used the persistence area once I worked out how to use it
<jzarr> ill try splitting the disk into partitions, maybe that will do it
<jaminc> which (meta-)package should I file a bug report against for differing/conflicting user/group accounts between default server and desktop installs?
<devildante> can someone triage bug 392750?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 392750 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "packages.ubuntu.com needs translation (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392750
<charlie-tca> devildante: done
<devildante> charlie-tca: thx ;)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<yofel> hm, is bug 622702 evince or glib? (I tend to glib)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622702 in ubuntu "[maverick regression] Evince crashes when repeatedly doing text selections (affects: 1) (heat: 3235)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622702
<pedro_> yofel, assign it to evince for now
<yofel> k
<pedro_> yofel, would be nice to get  valgrind log of that crash
<devildante> I tend to glib, but I'm no expert
<pedro_> it might tell us where the crash actually is
<pedro_> without it, we can only guess
<yofel> ok, I'll request it
<pedro_> all the *alloc calls are coming from glib
<pedro_> so it doesn't say us much about it...
<pedro_> thank you yofel!
<yofel> wth...
<yofel> Reading symbols from /usr/bin/evince...warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug//usr/bin/evince" does not match "/usr/bin/evince" (CRC mismatch).
<yofel> (trying to retrace the crash that I get)
<yofel> reinstalling packages didn't help..
<yofel> ok, I love this, 'GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.25.14/glib/gmem.c:140: failed to allocate 37108517450112 bytes' but it DOESN'T crash when I run it in gdb :(
<yofel> correction, it just doesn't crash every time I try to run it
<devildante> does someone know the upstream bug tracker for compiz?
<mrooney> devildante: I'm pretty sure Launchpad does, if you try to upstream a bug
<devildante> mrooney: no, it doesn't mention it
<devildante> I've seen mentions of bugs.opencompositing.org in the net, but it just doesn't want to open :(
<mrooney> yeah those are the top two google results
<mrooney> but I see what you mean about it opening
<hggdh> micahg: can you check bug 533739 and confirm/deby it as a regression?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533739 in firefox (Ubuntu) "ubuntu package search searchengine missing from firefox (affects: 2) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533739
<micahg> hggdh: I asked chrisccoulson about it, he didn't seem to think we need it, but since p.u.c was fixed, maybe we should?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could never figure out why it was removed in the first place
<chrisccoulson> but, IMO, the list of search engines is already long enough by default
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we need to add another one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, won't fix?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. we can always revisit if lots of people scream for it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will do later, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, micahg: I will take out the regression-potential tag, then
<micahg> hggdh: k
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<hggdh> and thank you :-)
<hggdh> micahg: I can also mark it wontfix, if you wish
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think of a separate package for them and have it as a suggests?
<micahg> or it rather
<chrisccoulson> micahg - a separate package would probably be better
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, separate source too?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure we'd need to suggest it though. IIRC, there's already a package in the archive which adds some extra search engines
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a separate source package
<micahg> !info firefox-launchpad-plugin
<ubot2> micahg: firefox-launchpad-plugin (source: firefox-launchpad-plugin): Launchpad firefox integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (lucid), package size 6 kB, installed size 72 kB
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's probably the one ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so I'll make something similar to that then
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I think then it should be marked regression-lucid, but we're fixing it another way?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure which tag to use. i hardly do any bug triage now ;)
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<charlie-tca> chrisccoulson: I hope my response on that bug was not too far out of line. I did not really mean to bark at you.
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, heh, that's ok ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-25
<hggdh> micahg: regression-release
<hggdh> and open a task for lucid
<micahg> hggdh: k, well, we're making a new package so that won't work
<micahg> I'll add a lucid-backports task once it's in maverick (if accepted)
<micahg> or actually file a new bug for that
<hggdh> micahg: you will probably need a new bug for the new package
<hggdh> oh boy, the paths we take to adjust to LP...
<micahg> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> I wish we had something like the depends on from bugzilla
<hggdh> er, blocks
<micahg> hggdh: agreed
<hggdh> oooooohhh
<hggdh> micahg: LP will add "record dependencies between bugs" for next fix/improvement
<micahg> hggdh: \o/
<hggdh> micahg: bug 95419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 69)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<hggdh> \o/ indeed!
 * devildante will go to sleep... good night everyone ;)
<bcurtiswx_> g'nite all
<Muscovy> Hi, I'm considering joining the bug control team, but I'm not sure if I meet the requirements/experience in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl. I know it's a vague question, but how much "experience" is recommended?
<micahg> Muscovy: when you're comfortable deciding importance and your mentor is comfortable as well
<Muscovy> micahg: I think that could be an issue, I don't have a mentor.
<micahg> Muscovy: heh, well are there triagers familiar with your work, enough to know how well you respond to bugs
<micahg> !mentoring | Muscovy
<ubot2> Factoid 'mentoring' not found
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> !mentors | Muscovy
<ubot2> Factoid 'mentors' not found
<micahg> !mentor | Muscovy
<ubot2> Muscovy: Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<micahg> there we go :)
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<vish> micahg: hehe! we tried to keep that factoid short, but seems to backfire a lot of times! ;p
<vish> jpds: hmm , just remembered about 'an' or 'a' mv-o  > http://www.colorado.edu/Publications/styleguide/abbrev.html#articles :D
 * vish was writing a comment and was reminded of jpds' mention, so looked it up :)
<abhijit> hi
<elv> hi! I don't understand if there is anything to do or to check before marking a bug report as public.
<persia> elv, OK.  So, there's probably a wiki page about it, but I forget the URL.
<persia> The general idea is that we don't want to expose bugs if they meet the following criteria:
<persia> 1) they represent a not-yet-public security vulernability (needs to be made public the same day as everyone else)
<persia> 2) the bug report contains private information (credit card numbers, passwords, etc.)
<persia> So, the first group is easy: you will only be able to un-private them if you already have all the security training.
<persia> The second group is harder: you need to review and analyse all the available information (including digging through any attachments) to ensure that no information is available.
<elv> mmm, ok exactly i read something about the point 2. But i don't understand if i have to remove the coredump file always.
<persia> Generally if there's a coredump file, you want to get the apport-retracer to retrace it.
<elv> ok thanks.
<bcurtiswx_> good morning
<devildante> hi all ;)
<pedro_> good day devildante
<pedro_> how are you today?
<devildante> pedro_: hi pedro_, all is fine :)
<pedro_> vish, so jibel is working with us in the mentoring program ;-)
<pedro_> vish, we can assign him all the remaining students!
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is it in or out :P
<jibel> \o/
<vish> pedro_: oh wow! it reminds me of "Universal Soldiers!" , we would have a huge army! Jibel's Army! :D
<vish> yay! Bugs will have no chance now!
<bcurtiswx> I would go more with jibel the exterminator!
<vish> bcurtiswx: have you seen jibel's wiki?  i read his bug squashing comment and my jaw dropped in awe! :)
<bcurtiswx> No, link?
<vish> bcurtiswx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JeanBaptisteLallement  >  "I'm in the top 3 contributors for bug management activity: karma (reaching apport will be hard though "
<vish> pedro_: you loose to jibel ;p
<vish> pedro_ is third now!
<bcurtiswx> If only I had that amount of free time.. Lol
<devildante> I hope I get in this top 20 some time...
<bcurtiswx> I will be triaging much more once I take my qualifying exams
<bcurtiswx> Computational sciences and informatics with a concentration in space sciences and astrophysics.... And I have to repeat that when people ask what I do...
<bcurtiswx> That's what my phd will be in if I get there
<devildante> Can someone update the "nominate for" part in bug 502610?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 502610 in webkit (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Chinese characters unexpectedly switch fonts in WebKit-GTK (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502610
<devildante> Lucid must be declined
<thekorn_> "[...]with an average speed of 1K bugs per month[...]" what an amazing definitin of speed!
<chrisccoulson> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> about the firefox crash reports with failed retrace - we've actually blacklisted firefox in apport now
<chrisccoulson> crash reports go directly to mozilla instead (for maverick)
<pedro_> chrisccoulson nice!, i've been looking into the ones left at lp
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. it's probably best to just close the unuseful ones from maverick now
<pedro_> chrisccoulson ok will do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome :-)
<pedro_> devildante, really?
<pedro_> Ubuntu BugSquad: devildante is an addict.
<devildante> pedro_, ?
<pedro_> he's even working on old bug days!!
 * pedro_ hugs devildante
 * devildante hugs back pedro_
<pedro_> devildante, can i clone you?
<devildante> pedro_: okay, go ahead :p
<pedro_> ;-)
<devildante> pedro_: maybe someone should add more bugs to the translations bug day, I finished them all and I wouldn't like the bugday to be cancelled
<devildante> we need to motivate :p
<devildante> I need to correct: I almost finished them, kamusin took care of the rest :p
<pedro_> devildante, we can add some more confirmed , because there's no more New reports :-P
<devildante> haha
<pedro_> let me do the query and i'll add those
<devildante> okay :)
 * devildante will go take care of old bug day ;)
<ashams> simar: hi
<simar> ashams: hi
<simar> ashams: done same work ..
<ashams> simar: not yet. studying more!
<simar> ashams: k, keep going
<simar> ashams: i wonder why you set the status of the bug i told you to triage again.. to new
<ashams> simar: the reporter provided the needed info!
<ashams> simar: but only one reported it, so I could not confirm
<ashams> simar: is that wrong?
<simar> ashams: i think you are not on right track
<simar> ashams: please note the following points
<simar> ashams: wait ... point me to that bug first .. get the link
<ashams> simar: gust a sec!
<simar> ashams: ya
<ashams> simar: here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/611992
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611992 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<simar> ashams: wait
<ashams> simar: k
<simar> ashams: triaging means following the bug until it is fixed.. you have to set the status to triaged when there is enough information for a developer to work on it
<ashams> simar: yes, but can be with only one Affected, and can't reproduce?
<ashams> simar: :) ?
<simar> ashams: there??
<simar> ashams: my internet broke
<simar> ashams: you can't reproduce every bug in your own system ..
<simar> ashams: in that case, you should ask for logs from affected users .. that way looking on the logs you can confirm the bug
<simar> ashams: heya .... .. .. .. .
<KE1HA> Off-Topic I know, but I finished a perfect HP Mini-2133 install w/10.04.1 even BCM4312 wifi nic drivers worked out of the box, Well done all !!
<marjo> QA Team Meeting 1700 UTC in #ubuntu-quality
<holstein> KE1HA: dood
<holstein> i got a 2133
<holstein> quite a pain
<holstein> im still using the openchrome driver
<holstein> hggdh: ping
<holstein> i didnt make it on here yesterday morning
<holstein> maybe we can schedule something?
<hggdh> holstein: I noticed ;-)
 * holstein opens calendar
<holstein> hggdh: how about tomorrow?
<holstein> 11?
<hggdh> holstein: deal
<hggdh> holstein: 11:00 on what TZ?
<holstein> your in my timezone right?
<holstein> its almost 1 for you too?
<hggdh> I do not know... I am US CDT
<hggdh> oh, you are EDT
<holstein> yeah
<hggdh> hold on, let me check
<holstein> hggdh: im open all day tomorrow
<hggdh> holstein: any time from 12:00 EDT -- 13:00 is good, for example
<holstein> even better
<holstein> lets say my noon then
<hggdh> holstein: 12:00 EDT it is
<KE1HA> holstein:  it picked the STA wifi Driver, and I used the ALT install ISO (debian-installer) to avoid any VID issues on boot / install start. Other than that, was perfect.
<nigelb> can someone on gnome look at bug 250664 (i'm on xfce)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 250664 in gnome-device-manager (Ubuntu) ""Device Manager" entry not appearing in System -> Administration (faulty gnome-device-manager.desktop) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250664
<holstein> KE1HA: via released a driver recently
<hggdh> nigelb: so such entry under Maverick Gnome
<nigelb> hggdh: 'no'?
<KE1HA> holstein:  the STA specifically called out 4 versions, 4312 and a couple others where as the BCM diver seemed generic. Hope this fixes some BCM issues as there's allot of folks having trouble with them.
<nigelb> hggdh: also, is there such an app?
<holstein> KE1HA: check out this screenshot http://imagebin.org/111345 ;)
<KE1HA> holstein:  Nastey :-) .. not having that problem at all.
<holstein> yeah, that was my first try installing that VIA driver
<holstein> i manually put the files where they go
<holstein> and got it working
<holstein> but no 3D
<hggdh> nigelb: nowadays, I do not think so, but pedro_ is the expert on Gnome...
<holstein> and the openchrome one seemed 'less hot'
<KE1HA> holstein:  check your BIOS as well, on the 2133 wiki page it mentions FM 04 with newer FW causing issues.
<holstein> KE1HA: i got 04
<KE1HA> Hmm
<KE1HA> Let me boot and will see what I ahve
<hggdh> nigelb: and it is indeed 'no' such appl in Maverick
<holstein> i think i tried them all...
<holstein> KE1HA: if you didnt do anything special
<holstein> you got openchrome
<holstein> AFAIK
<nigelb> hggdh: aha, I was afraid of that.
<KE1HA> Nope, just out of the box install, apart form picking the boxed restricted driver.
<holstein> and it works fine really
<holstein> no 3D
<holstein> but the display sleeps with it now
<holstein> that was always my problem with the openchrome driver and this GPU
<KE1HA> holstein:  FM-03
 * holstein would like to have some 3D though
<holstein> KE1HA: maybe i got 3
<holstein> i got the one that the wiki suggested
<KE1HA> :-) on a mini well, that's a bit of a stretch for that little box.
<holstein> my asus eee 900
<holstein> 3D
<holstein> no problem
<holstein> everything out of the box
<ashams> simar: alright :)
<KE1HA> how can I test the 3D ?
<simar> ashams: ah!
<holstein> KE1HA: you can try to enable desktop effects
<holstein> right click on the desktop
<simar> ashams: let me see what was going on..
<holstein> change desktop background
<holstein> go to visual effects tab
<holstein> and try one of the options
<KE1HA> Got, having a play now
<holstein> mine goes and looks for a driver
<simar> ashams: what you say after my last comments ..
<holstein> and says 'no dice'
<holstein> desktop effects could not be enabled :/
<holstein> i did get 3D with 9.10
<KE1HA> Yep, same same.
<holstein> had to get the driver
<holstein> install it
<holstein> say some encantations
<holstein> get the right firmware
<holstein> and an older kernel
<KE1HA> That's ok, this one doesn't need 3D .. can't hardly see the screen anyways :-)
<holstein> i only stated working on it to get the display to sleep
<holstein> and now it does
<holstein> so its not a big deal
<holstein> somethings are funky though
<KE1HA> Yeah, this one dont need 3D fer it' intended purpose. Can use a full Laptop is I need that.
<holstein> video playback is *not* always smooth
<holstein> and sometimes i think its going to sleep
<holstein> and it doesnt
<holstein> and the sound dies
<KE1HA> I tested that with the example's and went to utube and watched a few vids there, seemed ok.
<holstein> occasionally
<holstein> hasnt done it with the latest few kernels though
<KE1HA> on the wiki it talks about sound levels not sticking, tested that, did not ahve to use alsamixer to stick them.
<holstein> KE1HA: used to be
<holstein> if i opened sound preferences
<holstein> the device died
<holstein> and i could restart it with a script
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> now 'sound preferences' just crashes
<holstein> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> i got a shortcut on my desktop to that ^^ ;)
<simar> ashams: what you have to say?
<holstein> KE1HA: i havent really been filing bugs either
<holstein> im not sure what the devs are suppose to do
<holstein> VIA doesnt really share
<KE1HA> holstein:  i've not ran nto any bugs yet, other than that 3d business, but then it's not really powerfull enough fer 3d i dont tink.
<KE1HA> I was just happy WiFi worked OUB
<simar> vish: i think i have found you a papercut. i hope :-|
<simar> vish: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/623066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623066 in xchat (Ubuntu) "XChat does not remember favourite channels set from the right-click menu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> KE1HA: open sound preferences
<holstein> maybe you got the other 2133
<holstein> i think there is a few different ones
<holstein> but when i open sound preferences
<KE1HA> sound pref's doesn't crash
<holstein> and go to a few tabs
<vish> simar: oh noes! we have enough bugs! ;p
<holstein> KE1HA: can you navigate through it?
<simar> vish: you can escape ;-))
<holstein> is that the one that came with SUSE?
<vish> simar: but that wouldnt be a papercut, we dont install xchat by default :)
<KE1HA> this is an older box though, probably 2x or there abouts maybe a little more.
<simar> vish: ok,  i c
<simar> vish: so you will happier ;-))
<KE1HA> holstein:  this one came with Slug-Vista, that's why we put UB on it.
<vish> simar: hehe, one of these days, we should probably tag Ubuntu itself as a papercut ;p
<vish> everywhere there is a bug!
<holstein> p/n KX869AT#ABA
<holstein> KE1HA: well, dont belive its too slow for 3D
<KE1HA> holstein:  the Sound card is VT1708/A is that helps.
<holstein> my eee runs compiz great
<holstein> its the VIA chips
<holstein> my EEE is 900mhz ;)
<KE1HA> Over all, im pretty happy with it thus far.
<simar> vish: this make users to think... there is none because people like you work tirelessly to identify and fix them ... great soul .
<holstein> im always about to break this one
<simar> ashams: there ??
<KE1HA> well, iv'e got plenty of 3D boxs, dual 9800GT's GTX 280's no need here fer a little mini 3D box :-)
<holstein> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<holstein> KE1HA: you can open sound preferences?
<holstein> and navigate through it?
<holstein> HEY
<holstein> now i can :)
<simar> vish: I have not been able to contact stanley_robertso till now here in IRC.
<KE1HA> same model chip, yes I can open SP, and mess around, no crach, but did notice the Sound Vol goes away on the bar is I change it.
<vish> simar: odd, though, you two often dont meet at the same time! can you try sending him an email?
<holstein> yeah, its *way* better
<holstein> just a couple months ago
<holstein> i would open sound preferences
<holstein> and the device would disappear
<holstein> w00t :)
<vish> simar: irc contact is not a requirement, though it helps..  :)
<simar> vish: ok .. i note it
<holstein> KE1HA: last time i opened it, when the sound vol went away, it crashed
<KE1HA> holstein:  yep, your right, it does vanish, guess that's why the vol selector goes away.
<holstein> but i was able to get through it once
<holstein> thats improvement
<KE1HA> It doesn't crash so to speak, jsut disappears.
<KE1HA> Guess tha's a bug :-(
<holstein> yeah, but what do we do?
<holstein> VIA dont care
<holstein> KE1HA: you want to file it?
<KE1HA> Solution = Dont mess with the preferences :-)
<holstein> hehe
<KE1HA> Ok, time fer a coffe :-)
<holstein> KE1HA: :)
<holstein> glad to find a fellow 2133'er
<ashams> simar: hey!
<simar> ashams: i think you should set the status to incomplete again..
<simar> ashams: and read about the statuses again
<ashams> simar: he had already included the Xorg.0.log in the report
<simar> ashams: so what .. after setting the incomplete status, you should set it to triage if you think it is fit to be worked upon by  developer
<simar> ashams: just set the status and then i will tell you whta to do
<ashams> simar: here's the Xorg.log, please use your browser to find "Synaptics", I think this is a problem with the Xorg module???
<ashams> simar: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52774134/XorgLog.txt
<ashams> simar: there? :-)
<simar> ashams: what do you find fishy in it?
<ashams> simar: the Synaptics couldn't be Identified!
<ashams> simar: it says: "[    33.312] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware."
<simar> ashams: good work..
<ashams> simar: so, set to incomplete???
<simar> ashams: sure
<ashams> simar: why, everything is right there?
<ashams> simar: and it became clear that the Xorg-Module has been Unloaded, due to Fail to Identification?! :---)
<simar> ashams: but why the identification failed ..
<simar> ashams: the linux kernel wrongly reported the touchpad .. so synaptics module loading failed
<simar> ashams: there
<simar> ashams: to confirm this thing we have a command that reports all input devices that kernel reports to x.
<simar> ask that from the user
<ashams> simar: here's my best guess, it had been mistakenly associated to Driver 1.2.2, which is not the correct one for that version!
<ashams> simar: ok
<ashams> simar: sorry have to go now, ill do it and confirm through mail, bye for now>
<simar> ashams: wild guess!! higher driver version should not stop support for some touchpads
<simar> ashams: wait
<simar> ashams: a sec
<simar> ashams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<hggdh> pedro_, jibel: I am wondering about regression-potential. I read it as "not having confirmed a regression", but this is not how it is being used now
<ashams> simar: im still working on that doc?
<simar> ashams: see this In case your touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc does not work at all.
<simar> ashams: in particular
<ashams> simar: well!
<simar> ashams: NOTE SOME POINTS
<jibel> hggdh, today it is used as a regression in a development release.
<hggdh> pedro_, jibel: what do you think of having a 'regression-devel' (or the likes) for the current development version of Ubuntu, and using 'regression-potential' as above?
<simar> ashams: always comment if you will change the bug status in future atleast for some 1 month ...
<ashams> simar: you say that i need to ask him for the /proc/bus/input/devices file
<simar> ashams: you are absolutely right ..
<jibel> hggdh, but that means that once the dev become a release you'll have to change all the remaining -potential to -release.
<simar> ashams: you are getting the stuff
<hggdh> jibel: don't we need to do it now, anyway?
<jibel> hggdh, there is currently no status to say 'this is maybe a regression but needs confirmation'
<ashams> simar: I really have to go NOW :)
<hggdh> jibel: yes, I agree. This is why I am proposing it
<simar> ashams: make sure you comment
<simar> ashams: you can leave .. have a nice day
<jibel> we could use a regression-release even in devel because after all this is a development release.
<hggdh> yes, we could. My issue is I do not think current usage is intuitive
<jibel> hggdh, what is a regression in maverick. This is an opened report or a task targeted to maverick and tagged with regression-release.
<hggdh> jibel: this is another issue: we may have multiple nominations
<hggdh> and we cannot stick the tag to a tassk
<jibel> hggdh, I think that too. And that's why regression- reports  are sometimes messy
<jibel> hggdh, you have to open 1 bug per regression. If the regression affects several releases, then open several tasks.
<hggdh> yep. I have seen 'regression-<version> used (like 'regression-lucid'). Perhaps this is a way out
<hggdh> jibel: but opening one bug per identified version is much more work
<jibel> hggdh, I mean one bug per regression with 1 task per release affected by this regression
<hggdh> oh, OK, yes. But, then, which tag to use?
<jibel> hggdh, regression-potential until the regression is confirmed.
<jibel> once confirmed set it to regression-release or -update
<hggdh> jibel: then we agree that current usage is not ideal
<jibel> hggdh, this for all the releases even the dev release.
<hggdh> jibel: no, currently we set regression-potential *only* for the devel release (at least how it is documented)
<jibel> if there is a regression in the dev release and it's not fix before the release it become a regression in the stable release.
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Regression%20specific
<jibel> hggdh, Yes and I think that's the point that needs to be addressed.
<hggdh> cool!
<hggdh> let's get pedro_ 's input when he is back
<jibel> hggdh, the workflow is no clear because you don't at which step of the regression you are.
<hggdh> jibel: indeed
<hggdh> and clarifying the workflow may help us
<jibel> hggdh, we would have regression-* to track the regression and the bug/task statuses to track the fix of the regression.
<jibel> No change in the development process and no specific management for the developers.
<hggdh> jibel: so we keep on using -potential as it is, and extend it *also* for current published releases?
<jibel> hggdh, this way the regression workflow is quite linear. All the release are handled in the same way, we know which regression are really regressions
<jibel> which release is affected
<jibel> and which step we at fixing it.
<jibel> s/we/we are/
<jibel> hggdh, yes we extend the use of  -potential to the stable releases and -release to the devel release.
<hggdh> jibel: ack
<hggdh> we will have to propose/publish the changes to -devel also
<jibel> hggdh, Do you know who designed the process initially ?
<jibel> hggdh, It would be good to know the historical issues they encountered.
<hggdh> jibel: I do not remember, I think it was started by bdmurray -- but not sure
<hggdh> who, BTW, might also want to comment here ;-)
<jibel> hggdh, I'm out for diner. See you tomorrow.
<hggdh> jibel: bonne soiree
<abhijit> bye
<njin> pedro_: aound ?
<njin> pedro_: around?
 * bcurtiswx tries translating hggdh
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: good evening, with syntax errors (should have been 'bonne soirée'
<bcurtiswx> Ah, muchas gracias
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: er, French, not Spanish ;-)
<hggdh> merci beaucoup
<bcurtiswx> Lol, I know
<njin> pedro_: around?
<pedro_> njin, yes
<kamusin> don't tell to devildante,  pedro_
<pedro_> !
<devildante> dammit a secret
<pedro_> secret?!
<devildante> <kamusin> don't tell to devildante,  pedro_
<pedro_> oooh!
<nigelb> heh
<pedro_> i won't tell you
<pedro_> and neither to hggdh
 * nigelb neither
<nigelb> pedro_: did we ever tell hggdh
<pedro_> nigelb, of course not! what are you thinking?
<nigelb> pedro_: hahah
<hggdh> oh, so now there are two of us...
<pedro_> we can tell him another clue at the next BugSquad meeting
<pedro_> or at UDS
<pedro_> !
<hggdh> pedro_: grrrrr
<nigelb> pedro_: and next one in natty sprint.  Good idea.
<kamusin> muahah
<devildante> hey, I just discovered the secret!
<pedro_> oh oh oh oh
<pedro_> !
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
 * hggdh adds devildante to the list
 * vish consoles hggdh :)
 * devildante hides
<hggdh> LOL
<pedro_> hahahaa
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-26
<Rcart> hello everyone, i'm completed new in triaging bugs but i want to start with this :). So, i'm reading the How To Triage in the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and i'm looking for my first bug
<Rcart> i've found this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/623727 and its looks like isn't a bug 'cause the reporter is traying to install a package for the development version (maverick) in Lucid Lynx
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623727 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "crash when opening the .deb file geeqie-common_1.0-4_all.deb (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Rcart> the package geeqie is in the lucid repos and has no problem installing
<Rcart> so, the status for this "bug" should by invalid?
<Rcart> be*
<micahg> Rcart: it's valid, gdebi-gtk is a GUI package installer, it shouldn't crash on launch IMHO
<Rcart> yeah, i know, but does isn't crashing 'cause is installing a package for a version that isn't supported yep?
<micahg> Rcart: it shouldn't cresh in any case
<Rcart> Ok, so, if i recreate the bug, i should be set to confirmed and wait to be triaged by an UbuntuBugControl member?
<micahg> Rcart: yes, if you can recreate you can mark confirmed and ask someone here to mark triaged
<micahg> Rcart: also try to ascertain how bad it is (can't install any packages, can't install maverick packages...)
<Rcart> Ok, working on...
<Rcart> sorry, i got to leave. Thanks micahg. BRG later.
<micahg> Rcart: k
<Rcart> PS: Please, leave that bug to me ^^
<micahg> Rcart: I won't be confirming it :)
<Rcart> ok, bye
<bcurtiswx_> is there a way to look up what bugs in LP are linked to gnome bugzilla bug 622266 for example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622266 in cffi "(defcfun ("foo") :int) expands into invalid code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622266
<bcurtiswx_> ignore that bug
<ryanakca> !trivia
<ubot2> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<ryanakca> oops. I thought I was in -bots. My bad.
<yofel> gnome bug 622266
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622266 in Chat themes "Should decide which default font to use for chat view" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622266
<yofel> hm, iirc LP warns that another bug tracks an upstream bug too when adding a bugwatch that was already added somewhere else
<yofel> but I'm not sure what that looked like, maybe ask in #launchpad
<Pici> Perhaps its exposed via the api, but not the lp interface itself?
 * bcurtiswx_ doesn't know :(
<andypea> Hi, I want to try and fix the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra/+bug/575812
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 575812 in texlive-extra (Ubuntu) " revtex4-1 should be upgraded to bugfix release on 3/15/2010 (affects: 6) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andypea> Any pointers on where to start?
<chilicui1> mrand: around?
<mrand> chilicui1: howdy!  briefly... heading to bed soon.  What's up?
<chilicui1> mrand: ok, hi, I'm working on bug 623727 and I cant confirm it even when I'm using the same version of gdebi, what information should I ask, it seems like its python version is ok
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623727 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "crash when opening the .deb file geeqie-common_1.0-4_all.deb (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623727
<mrand> chilicui1: Perhaps it was a corrupted download?  I'd be tempted to ask if it is reproducible if they download the .deb again.
<chilicui1> mrand: I've downloaded it, and it works ok
<chilicui1> mrand: ok, I'm gonna do that
<mrand> chilicui1: cool.  I assume you know to mark it as incomplete if you ask a question like that.
<chilicui1> mrand: yep, it just seem to me weird, I wanted another opinion
<mrand> chilicui1: working on bugs proves that you'll eventually see EVERY kind of weird failure.
<mrand> Which can be interesting.  And sometimes frustrating.
<micahg> nah mrand, there are always more surprises around the corner ;)
<chilicui1> mrand: jaja, u're right, thx for the help, I'll keep triaging a little bit more, good night
<mrand> night!
<mrand> micahg: indeed!
<devildante> hi all :)
<hggdh> hi devildante
<devildante> hi hggdh :)
<devildante> hi to pedro_ too :)
<hggdh> buenas pedro_
<pedro_> morning hggdh devildante
<devildante> bonjour pedro_ :p
<pedro_> reboot brb
<bcurtiswx> Good morning
<maco> sure
<maco> dear touchpad: dont change channels
<jpds> sure.
<dyfet> I think #602748 can be marked as triaged
<vish> bug #602748
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602748 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "please update syncevolution to latest stable version (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602748
<elopio> devildante left us without bug day :)
<elopio> *hugs for devildante*
 * devildante hugs elopio back (but a little late :p)
<holstein> hggdh: ping-o-la
<hggdh> holstein: pong-o-la
<holstein> hggdh: :)
<holstein> i'll PM you
<holstein> GrueMaster: you got a minute?
<GrueMaster> Yep.
<GrueMaster> Persia warned me that I was being stalked.
<GrueMaster> :P
<holstein> lol
<holstein> GrueMaster: so you know what im talking about then
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/562706
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562706 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "On i386, selecting the ubuntu studio packages fails to install (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Critical,New]
<holstein> GrueMaster: did you get ubuntustudio installed?
<holstein> did you just install the OS, and add the packages later?
<GrueMaster> I was running a test for NCommander at the time.  Not something I actively test.
<holstein> that has beem my work-around
<holstein> GrueMaster: AH
<GrueMaster> I believe I used the alt image.
<holstein> thats all we got
<holstein> no live yet :/
 * holstein is working on that too
<GrueMaster> If you need me to retest, let me know so I can start downloading and work it into my schedule.
<persia> There's a reason there's no live image: live images have such lousy latency that it's a poor demo.
<GrueMaster> understandable.
<holstein> i think it would be a nice option
<holstein> for testing audio interface compatibility
<holstein> and other gear
<holstein> if someone wants to easily test a wacom tablet with blender
<holstein> that would be a way to see and test the functionailty
<GrueMaster> Should be easy enough to add a message at startup that says the live image is for hardware testing only and to ignore latency issues or something to that effect.
<hggdh> 36
<bdmurray> jibel: Did you have some question for me?
<sinurge> its ubuntu bug hug day right today?
<devildante> sinurge: it's tomorrow
<sinurge> devildante, hmmm thought the email from kamus said it was th 26th
<devildante> sinurge: no, no, it's today, I got confused :p
<micahg> devildante: it's today :P
 * devildante facepalm
<devildante> s
<sinurge> den we all missed our egg timers :D
<ojap> hello
<nigelbabu> Anyone knows who launchpad.net/~papukaija is on IRC?
<hggdh> nigelbabu: NOPE
<nigelbabu> hggdh: ok, I'll have to contact via LP
<ojap> I'd like to contribute to the bug squad more.
<vish>   hggdh, mind reader for whole channel! :D
<hggdh> ojap: what can we do to help you?
<hggdh> vish: :-)
<ojap> well, have joined the launchpad group and been looking through the bugs found in Launchpad, just looking for some advice to get started helping out!
<nigelbabu> !mentor
<ubot2> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<hggdh> ojap: you can start by reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<vish> ojap: have you read the wikis for starters?
<vish> ojap: the one hggdh pointed , he is too fast :)
<BlackZ> seb128: could you please look at bug #624892 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624892 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624892
<seb128> no
<seb128> sorry but it's ui freeze and I'm busy until eod
<ojap> I have, initially tried assigning bugs to the correct packages. However, don't know really know how to make the next step with solving a bug.
<vish> BlackZ: when the backtrace needs more debugging symbols atleast..
<vish> s/when//
<vish> BlackZ: too many missing symbols , all the '??' need a debug package installed , ex: ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<vish> ojap: next step? as in?
<pedro_> BlackZ, since when are you getting that crash?
<nigelbabu> vish: can you unassign https://launchpad.net/~watson516 and assign a new student.  No response via mail or on IRC
<hggdh> well, there is an assertion failure on thread 1
<hggdh> and then there is also this line: RhythmDB:ERROR:rhythmdb-query.c:480:rhythmdb_read_encoded_property: code should not be reached
<BlackZ> pedro_: today (I installed maverick today)
<hggdh> in libglib, but we are missing the debug symbols there
<BlackZ> hggdh: right
<vish> nigelbabu: done..
<ojap> vish: well just find the number of bugs overwhelming and unsure where to start, have also tried to ensure that bugs have the appropriate information attached and this also seems fairly complicated. would you suggest getting a mentor to learn more about the bug squad?
<nigelbabu> vish: thanks
<hggdh> BlackZ: I wonder if the message above has something to do with the assertion failure (which most probably is the resposible party for the SIGABRT)
<vish> np..
<vish> ojap: number of bugs are always overwhelming ;) .. requesting a mentor is also an option and you'd get assigned a mentor if and when a mentor is available in your preferred time slot.
<pedro_> BlackZ, is that easy to reproduce? could you get a new backtrace with the glib debugging symbols installed?
<pedro_> there's no similar backtrace on the upstream bts or in lp
<vish> ojap: an easy way to start with bugs is , thinking about a package/application you like :)
<pedro_> so would be nice to get a full one for it
<BlackZ> pedro_: just open rhythmbox and the crash will be reproduced (in my case)
<pedro_> BlackZ, i'm listening music with rhythmbox here :-)
<pedro_> otherwise i wouldn't ask
<vish> lol!
<vish> pedro_: too cheeky ;p
 * pedro_ hugs vish
<BlackZ> pedro_: I will attach a new backtrace with the glib debugging symbols installed
<vish> ojap: and looking at the bugs in that application/package and trying to see if the bugs are still relevant or if the bug still exists in the latest package
<pedro_> BlackZ, thanks a lot ;-)
<BlackZ> pedro_: thank you for looking!
<ojap> vish: how would I find bugs related to a particular application, would this simply be through a search?
<yofel> ojap: look at bugs for a specific package (bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>/) like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus for example
<vish> ojap: yup, search helps, you can click on the package name on the bugs and you will get a list of all the bugs , like for ex, the above RB ,bug will give you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
<vish> yofel:   :)
<ojap> vish: Ok, looking at a particular package is a good idea.
<vish> ojap: have fun , and if you have any doubts , just ask here , anyone who is around and knows will answer
<ojap> vish: Ok, thanks for your help.
<vish> np.. :)
<theorem> if my citrix receiver client is crashing and reporting the crash from libc-2.11.1.so for the amd64 architecture where should I report it ?
<kamusin> !ping devildante
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping devildante' not found
<theorem> I guess I'll just submit a bug to the community and see what comes up ...
<hggdh> theorem: so far, under the citrix client (if we have such a package)
<theorem> hggdh: hmm, not that I'm aware
<theorem> I snagged it direct from Citrix
<theorem> is this a libc bug ??  :  Aug 26 16:13:11 topgun kernel: [ 1327.871643] wfica[2298]: segfault at 848480 ip 00000000f73e1b61 sp 00000000ffdc9760 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[f7371000+153000]
<theorem> it *seems* that it occurred while inside libc
<hggdh> theorem: it did happen inside libc, but it does not necessarily mean it is libc. It may be (and most probably is) an issue within the citrix code
<hggdh> theorem: but we would need full debugging symbols to get it. Right now your best bet is to report it to citrix
<BlackZ> hggdh: bug #624892: I attached another backtrace wth more debug symbols
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624892 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624892
<BlackZ> ops, I forgot to set the bug's status to "New" back
<BlackZ> done now
<hggdh> BlackZ: looking
<hggdh> BlackZ: yes, the failing assertion is "code should not be reached"
<hggdh> BlackZ: on the top bt, frame #2
<hggdh> which leads to an abort call
<hggdh> BlackZ: prime material for upstream ;-)
<BlackZ> hggdh: I'm going to report that bug to upstream
<hggdh> BlackZ: cool! Thank you
<BlackZ> hggdh: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-27
<micahg> drew212: poeple post lots of crazy things on forums :)
<drew212> lol, true true
<drew212> it looked legit, to me
<drew212> i'm still having trouble finding packages, mainly the correct ones
<micahg> drew212: ask :)
<drew212> did i have the right problem though?
<micahg> drew212: it's not true either what the poster posted...
<micahg> there was a symlink missing but I thought that was fixed
<micahg> s/poster/reporter
<drew212> alright
<micahg> also, unless the reporter enabled the partner repo, they'd have the old java plugin from karmic still
<drew212> i noticed he didn't have any IcedTeaPlugin.so in his profile_default_pluginreg.dat.txt
<micahg> drew212: he said explicitely he's using sun java :)
<micahg> that was the other point :)
<drew212> yeah, but shouldn't he be using icedtea?
<micahg> drew212: that's up to the user
<drew212> so what did i tell him to install? lol
<drew212> i mean, i know what it is, but why isn't that the correct thing to install?
<micahg> the runtime environment for java which is a dependency of the plugin
<micahg> drew212: you said install the jre instead of the plugin
<drew212> ok... so i'm confused as what to do now, surprise surprise =P
<micahg> drew212: you can ask the user for his version of sun-java6-plugin
<micahg> apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<drew212> thanks micahg, i gotta get doing some HW, i'm overloaded with classes, and i took an honors addon that requires a finished project by the end of the semester, and we have some android phones to make some apps for =)!
<nigelb> kermic & vish: Nice job with the cheese hook :)
<KE1HA> Got a question all. Fresh install, did updates / upgrades via cmd line. The the upgrade manager then tells me I have Kernel update to do. I check with apt-get, nadda, reloaded update manager, same results, Kernel update needed. Is normal behavior?
<persia> Did you have update-manager check again?
<persia> sometimes it's cache is out of date
<KE1HA> Yep, same thing, closed it, opened again, same results.
<KE1HA> it's fer the 32-24 kernel, anyway, just wanted to check.
<persia> Close/Open doesn't do it.  You have to manually press "Check" to get the cache up-to-date (or wait some random amount of time which could be a week)
<KE1HA> persia:  sri, yes, I hit the reload (Check) on restart was the same.
<persia> Dunno then.
<KE1HA> In any case, it's installing, it's just odd that apt didn't pick it up.
<vish> kermiac:  <nigelb> kermic & vish: Nice job with the cheese hook :)
<vish> actually kermiac's 3 kids helped the most! ;)
<kermiac> haha
<kermiac> thanks nigelb, vish :)
<vish> kermiac: np, thanks. its been uploaded too :)
<kermiac> vish: awesome :)
<kermiac> anyone else getting 'The Google Maps API server rejected your request. The "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid.' on LP?
<vish> kermiac: o/
<kermiac> vish: thanks mate, that means it's not just me ;)
<vish> heh , i thought,*i* was special !
<kermiac> haha, that's what I was thinking
<kermiac> vish: you said the cheese hook was uploaded now, should I mark bug 573124 fix released?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573124 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Make cheese debugging log attach as a .log file (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573124
<vish> kermiac: nah, the lp janitor will do it automatically, it might be waiting for the freeze to get published
<kermiac> ok vish, I thought having lp bug number the changelog should handle it automatically... I'll leave it alone & let it take care of itself :)
<vish> kermiac: yeah , it just got merged a half hr ago. will prolly take a bit more time :)
<einstein1969> Hi to all,  I am following a bug (623450) on "zenity" and "gnome system monitor". But it's' been placed in state "invalid". Now I have found a way to reproduce and I updated the bug. With this state, will ' considered?
<persia> bug #623450
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623450 in zenity (Ubuntu) "file selection on /dev returns wrong filename (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623450
<persia> einstein1969, Yep.  The Ubuntu policy is that you can reset to "New" if you can reproduce.
<persia> You want to get someone else to also do so to get from new to Confirmed
<persia> (normally you could confirm someone else's bug, but once it's invalid, it's good to get a couple instances just to be sure)
<persia> Ah, you and muflone can both reproduce with those steps, then yes, "Confirmed" would be correct.
<persia> Anyone familiar with this software, and have suggestions to help einstein1969 troubleshoot deeper?
<einstein1969> thanks persia :)
<jfi> I don't if I miss a point, but I don't reproduce with maverick
<einstein1969> jfi: this bug is on Lucid (LTS). It'is important to reproduce in Maverick?
<jfi> just tested with lucid, it fails in a different manner for, the selection is not visible and it always returns /dev/zero
<jfi> einstein1969, I guess it may help to know that it is fixed in a more recent release
<einstein1969> thanks jfi
<jfi> I have added a comment and my vote
<jfi> einstein1969, as 3 guys reproduce this issue, I guess that you can turn the bug state to 'confirmed' or at least 'new'
<einstein1969> ok jfi
<persia> "confirmed".
<persia> Now it needs some more investigation to understand the cause in the code.
<devildante> hi all :)
<yofel> hey devildante
<jibel> Hi devildante
<devildante> hi yofel, jibel ;)
<BlackZ> pedro_: for bug #624892: I reported that bug to upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628076
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624892 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624892
<ubot2> Gnome bug 628076 in general "Rhythmbox crashes on startup" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pedro_> BlackZ, awesome, thank you !
<BlackZ> pedro_: ah, first to report it to upstream I attached a backtrace with more debug symbols in the bug report in malone (and I attached the same backtrace to the bug report to upstream) :)
<BlackZ> pedro_: thank you for looking!
<vish> BlackZ: hei! not fair! hggdh and myself also looked at the bug! ;p
<BlackZ> thanks to vish and hggdh too then
<vish> BlackZ: pedro_ just copied us! ;p
<vish> \o/
 * BlackZ hugs vish and hggdh 
<vish> boo pedro_ ! ;p
<hggdh> :-)
<pedro_> vish boooo! that guy is always doing crazy stuff booo pedrooo
<vish> :)
<pedro_> how are you today guys?
<pedro_> moin hggdh
<hggdh> er. Anyone _unable_ to Ctrl/Alt/F1 from Gnome?
<hggdh> moin pedro_
<pedro_> hggdh, works fine here
<hggdh> darn!
<vish> hmm, wfm too
<vish> the policykit hang a session quit is bugging me though! :s
<hggdh> here it does not... the *only* time it did (lately) I could not get back to Gnome, and had to restart gnome
<hggdh> vish: yes, and the policykit not ending
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> more to the misery
<hggdh> when I boot my /tmp is not cleared (upstart mounted-tmp return 124) and, as a result, ssh-agent does not work
<devildante> is there someone with gnome-terminal pasting problems (Ctrl+shift+V)?
<vish> yeah , it has been happening only since yesterday's daily
<hggdh> devildante: at least *that* is working here
<devildante> dammit, I'm alone :p
<pedro_> arrrrrgg lp i hate you.
<charlie-tca> poor lp; gets blamed for everything these days
<devildante> charlie-tca: it's justified :p
<pedro_> i'm just getting too much timeouts...
<devildante> hey guys, did you know there is a package called "dammit"? :p
<jpds> devildante: There's also one called 'ohai'.
<devildante> jpds: I lol'd :p
<jpds> devildante: Good to know.
<charlie-tca> yup
 * devildante thinks that now he has tested them both, bzr is 100 times better than git
<charlie-tca> I am willing to blame it too! between timeouts and gedit telling me it can't read the file type... :-(
<devildante> We should start a project called "One hundred LP papercuts" :p
<devildante> is there a ppa for daily gnome builds? (sort of like xorg-edgers)
<njin> pedro_: hello, mail
<pedro_> hallo njin
<jfi> How should I collect information for 625371? apport-collect 625371 fails, did I miss something?
<penguin42> does it say anything when it fails?
<jfi> it just popup a message dialog with "No additional information collected"
<charlie-tca> bug 625371
<ubot2> charlie-tca: Bug 625371 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/625371 is private
<hggdh> jfi: I would say there is no apport hook for collecting data from Application Indicators
 * nigelb pokes minions
<nigelb> kermiac: something you'd be interested in mate? hook for app indicators :D
<elopio> hello squad.
<elopio> a bug on the network driver should be reported to linux?
<penguin42> yes
<elopio> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> np
<lanoxx> is a lock-file considered a cache file?
<lanoxx> xdg_spec wise
<jfi> hggdh: thx for the response, I thought it was possible to collect data for any package
<hggdh> jfi: bug data collection depends on having an Apport hook for it -- now... if you are willing to write one... we will all be grateful ;-)
<jfi> hggdh, well..... I am going to list manually the information of my system for this bug :-D Seems that this famous hook have to be written in python which is a show-stopper for me:)
<vish> hmm , did lp fonts just change! ???!
<vish> looks like a few of the places Ubuntu fonts are used
<devildante> vish:yeah, I did see them change
<vish> phew!
<devildante> oh, wait, is that Ubuntu fonts?
 * devildante goes steal them
 * vish not going crazy! for now..
<vish> err, not yet! ;p
<vish> devildante: odd that the fonts for the comments are larger!  HUGE!
<vish> like the comments need even more attention ;p
<jfi> I wonder if I can apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest without a real reason except curiosity:)
<devildante> vish: they should make them grow with the commenter's whining :p
<penguin42> odd, I just went to launchpad.net and got a 'The Google Maps API server rejected your request' error
<jfi> penguin42, I have this issue too, that's boring
<penguin42> nod, if it doesn't fix itself I'll go and ask on launchpad
<jfi> I have "The "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid" in addition to the first sentence
<devildante> I got the google maps error too
<Muscovy> I've been getting that too.
<Muscovy> Research indicated it's something Launchpad side (like subscription).
<vish> In #launchpad topic : "The Google Maps API server rejected your request" is a known bug and it's being worked on: bug 624981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 14) (dups: 3) (heat: 74)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<jibel> penguin42, jfi, Muscovy, devildante: bug 624981
<devildante> too late, jibel :p
<vish> devildante: the force is strong with jibel, dont make him use it  ;)
 * devildante hides
<jfi> jibel, thx, /me has voted :)
<penguin42> jibel: I suspect it got noticed pretty quickly!
<jibel> penguin42, yes it started nearly 1 day ago.
<vish> penguin42: its actually late , its been going on since afternoon here , more than 12hrs
<penguin42> really? Oh would have thought they would have nailed it faster
<jibel> penguin42, google's fault apparently http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/base/thread?hl=en&tid=462f63cbd84b4464
<penguin42> would have thought it would be easiest just to disable the map thing until it gets fixed
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-28
<moiso> hi there
<moiso> I just red in the fridge, you're looking for people who can help you with translations
<moiso> Am I right?
<moiso> I want to help
<persia> moiso, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-translators as a more well-targeted channel.
<persia> Be aware that it's Friday night or Saturday morning most places, so lots of folks are out, sleeping, or praying about now.
<moiso> haha you're right! thanks persia
<moiso> Sorry i'm kind of a noob
<persia> No worries.  Thanks for offering to help.
<bcurtiswx> people are out, except people like persia and myself :P
<bcurtiswx> its called devotion ;)
<somethinginteres> submitted some bugs to debian before going to sleep last night, 'submittodebian' reported the bug submitted and stated I'd receive an email as per usual but there's no reports lodged and no email conformation in my inbox.. has anyone experienced this before?
<drew2121> what do we do with comments that are spam, is there a way to remove them? see bug 600022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600022 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 3 other projects) "package firefox 3.0.19 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 93)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600022
<kermiac> drew2121: you file an 'answer' on LP against 'The Launchpad Registry'   See https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/108960 as an example
<drew2121> you mean make a new question?
<kermiac> drew2121: heh.. yeah, I do
<kermiac> drew2121: sorry mate, my brain is not completely into gear yet
<drew2121> its fine =)
<drew2121> also, can someone verify this should be wishlisted so i can mark it as triaged: bug 625474
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625474 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox: Downloading a file: Open with: "Other..." should display the "Open With Other Application"dialog (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625474
<kermiac> nigelb: did you call me a 'minion'?  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/27/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t19:26   haha
<nigelb> kermiac: hahaha, kidding ;)
<nigelb> kermiac: having a jam today?
<kermiac> nigelb: haha, it's ok mate.... I had a good laugh
<kermiac> nigelb: nope, noone really showed any interest. The loco in Australia isn't really very local
<kermiac> i was also too busy & didn't send anything to the loco mailing list, so it's partially my fault too
<nigelb> kermiac: I'm *trying* to have one today
<nigelb> dunno how its going to end up
<nigelb> Not much of participation promised
<nigelb> If nothing works, I'll just take a session on how to tirage bugs :)
<kermiac> nigelb: well, good luck mate.... tedg would be the one to ask about an app-indicator hook, right?
<nigelb> not sure mate, ask vish, he'd know whom to poke
<kermiac> ok, thanks nigelb :)
 * kermiac pokes vish!
<vish> kermiac: yeah, either tedg or kenvandine..
<somethinginteres> vish; I tried to send the fixes for the papercuts I patched to debian last night. 'submittodebian' said it was all submited but the tickets aren't on the bugtracker and I've not received any emails. Super weird.
<vish> somethinginteres: yeah , i dont understand why it dint work for you either
<vish> somethinginteres: have you tried sending the patch the old fashioned way? email? ;)
<somethinginteres> vish: ah, no I actually just read that was possible would it be fine to just send it via email and attach the debdiff?
<vish> somethinginteres: yup , should work
<somethinginteres> vish: no probs. So yeah if you're wondering 'why has the guy not sent it upstream for them to patch it first?' that's why. :D
<vish> somethinginteres: nah.. i dint wonder that.. :)
<vish> somethinginteres: but try to make sure to send patches for sync packages to debian, if we make changes in Ubuntu it increases the workload for a lot of people
<somethinginteres> vish: yeah for sure.. normally I've been sending the patches to debian as well as adding the debdiff on LP - not sure if that's what should be done
<somethinginteres> vish: I assume anything that tracks bugs on the debian bug tracker is considered a sync package, is that correct?
<persia> somethinginteres, Best practice to send bugs both places.  Extra points for sending them to ultimate upstream as well.
<vish> somethinginteres: any package that does not have an Ubuntu change , it is usually mentioned in the version#  like 2.28~ubutnu0
<somethinginteres> persia, vish: alrighty. Well I'll get the bugs submitted on debian asap
<einstein1969> hi
<einstein1969> Hi, I need to get information for a bugs (623 450). It's in a state of "Fix Released". What does it mean?
<vish> bug 623450
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623450 in zenity (Ubuntu) "file selection on /dev returns wrong filename (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623450
<persia> It means it's fixed.
<persia> Seems to be only an issue with older versions of the software.
<persia> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> I think it's unlikely that it qualifies for a stable release update, but you could review the criteria, and if you think it does, start that process.
<einstein1969> hi persia. How to fix in Lucid?
<persia> If you think it meets the criteria for a stable release update (lucid is a stable release), then you can start the process, as described on that wiki page.
<persia> If the stable release update coordinators happen to agree with you, and there's a working patch that causes no regressions, it can be fixed.
<einstein1969> umh...
<einstein1969> :)
<einstein1969> It 's my first bug that I follow. I do not understand English well ... I read the steps I have suggested. The terminology is new to me and then almost incomprehensible.
<persia> OK.  Let's look at the criteria in detail.  Let me know when we use a term you don't understand, and we'll make sure you do.
<persia> Stable release updates will, in general, only be issued in order to fix high-impact bugs.
<persia> Examples:
<persia> Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a security vulnerability
<persia> This bug isn't a security issue, so this one doesn't apply.
<persia> Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu. This includes packages which are totally unusable, like being uninstallable or crashing on startup.
<persia> So, if the bug exists in lucid, but didn't exist in karmic, we can use this example reason.
<persia> because it makes it impossible to track stuff in /dev.
<persia> Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data
<persia> This is unlikely: folks get sent to the wrong place, but nothing is being deleted.
<persia> Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<persia> zenity isn't critical infrastructure, so this doesn't apply.
<persia> For Long Term Support releases we regularly want to enable new hardware.
<persia> lucid is LTS, but fixing this won't enable new hardware, so this doesn't apply.
<persia> FTBFS(Fails To Build From Source) can also be considered.
<persia> The package builds, so this doesn't apply.
<persia> In summary, based on the examples there, you'd have to demonstrate that this was a regression from previous releases of Ubuntu to qualify.
<persia> You'd also have to demonstrate that this was a high-impact bug.
<persia> Does that all make sense?
<maco> persia: you read something wrong
<maco> <persia> Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<maco> <persia> zenity isn't critical infrastructure, so this doesn't apply.
<maco> its saying "meep! dont touch critical infrastructure!" not "only critical infrastructure can be changed if its outside of those categories"
<persia> Oh.
<maco> so, leaf node packages is how id read that
<persia> In that case, the requirement is only that the bug be shown to be high-impact, and that an obviously safe patch be available.
<persia> It doesn't need to be a regression (but extra points if it is a regression: that helps the discussion with the SRU folk)
<maco> that also bumps it to "high impact" quicker
<persia> I disagree.
<persia> There were several regressions I identified in lucid that were low impact (minor visual issues that only affect people with certain combinations of vision impairment)
<persia> Annoying to me, but not important enough to fix.
<persia> (and easy to work around)
<persia> Being a regression only helps the justification if it *is* high-impact in some other way.  Alternately, some high-impact bugs that are not regressions (it's better than it was, but still bad) won't be considered for SRU because it's too messy.
<persia> (and packages in that state are easy to get mistakenly worse when fixing one bit in the whack-a-mole game)
<einstein1969> Thanks, I generally only use LST because the constant updates are not easily feasible (backup procedures too complex and not always working, updates very dangerous without full backups). Like me, many other people use the LTS versions. I'm developing software for the community 'to recover accidentally deleted files in Bash and the only way to interface to graphics and' zenity (I know). This bug stops me. I must find a way
<persia> Just blacklist /dev
<persia> It ought be tmpfs anyway
<persia> And deleted files ought reappear on reboot or reattach
<persia> (and next time get your software working in Ubuntu before the LTS releases :) )
<einstein1969> Ho letto, ma non so comunque come risolvere la questione. Cosa dovrei fare?
<persia> !it :)
<ubot2> Factoid 'it :)' not found
<persia> !it
<ubot2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<einstein1969> I have read, but still do not know how to resolve the issue. What should I do?
<einstein1969> sorry :)
<persia> So, make your program ignore /dev
<persia> (or did I read the bug wrong: it looked like it only affected /dev)
<einstein1969> umh
<einstein1969> ok
<einstein1969> thanks
<Sofox> I'm looking for an easy bug to fix
<om26er> Sofox, choose the one you like https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.status:list=TRIAGED
<Sofox> Thanks
<MichealH> om26er, Nice list to choose from :)
 * MichealH bookmarks
<vish> MichealH: that bug's patch needs to be forwarded to debian, and bonus if you can write a nice description ;)
<drew2121> In bug 435990 a user is saying that firefox is slowing down his computer, i asked him to get a backtrace/strace and he said that wouldn't help, was i wrong in asking for an strace/backtrace?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 435990 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "fox fatigue: getting progessively slower until unusable (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435990
<MichealH> vish, Okay
<MichealH> How would I get sponsorship
<vish> MichealH: hmm , the patch sponsored?
<MichealH> vish, huh?
<MichealH> The .deb
<vish>  <MichealH> How would I get sponsorship
<vish> ^ ?
<MichealH> How can Iget the .deb patch sponsored?
<MichealH> When does the debian freeze start
<vish> MichealH: .deb dont get sponsored
<MichealH> How do I upload them
<vish> MichealH: you write a debdiff
<MichealH> What is a debdiff?
<vish> MichealH: as i mentioned , that patch needs to be forwarded to debian. then we need not worry about debdiff
<MichealH> So how would I go about that?
<MichealH> I have a DEB in /var/cache/pbuilder/output
<MichealH> Or wherever it goes
<vish> MichealH: first try to read :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<MichealH> vish,  Okay
<MichealH> vish, So I file a bug in Debians bug system with the package?
<vish> MichealH: yup, file a bug when you have a patch ready .. any doubts about making patches, ask in #ubuntu-motu ..
<TonyP> I would be interested to know if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/519551 will get fixed in 10.10 now that a fix has been released upstream
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 519551 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Video call to/from MS Messenger contact does not work (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 43)" [Medium,Triaged]
<vish> TonyP: om26er might know^ , if he is around..
<gilbert_> hello, is there a list of interesting bugs that could be worked at bug jam?
<yofel> gilbert_: well, you could use the latest bugs reported with maverick tag, would be nice if we triage many of those before final freeze
<TonyP> Thanks vish, I will send Omer an email
<bcurtiswx> how's the global jam going?
<charlie-tca> drew2121: no, you were not wrong. There is the impression that they can only obtain a backtrace if it crashes. By following the wiki page, they can obtain the backtrace even if it does not crash.
<charlie-tca> they should follow the instructions, and when it slows, they can end the trace as it says.
<vish> devildante: hey , looks like the Software sources menu entry is not really hidden! :s
<yofel> vish: why would it be hidden o.O?
<vish> yofel: because we fixed it to be hidden! but apparently the fix was not right :D
<devildante> vish: hmm...
<devildante> should please Scott Ritchie :p
<devildante> vish: but more seriously, I don't know why it's not hidden :(
<vish> devildante: is there a .desktop also ? looks like you changed it only in the .desktop.in  or I'm not sure..
<devildante> vish: the .in in .desktop.in means it will be translated before being renamed to .desktop
<vish> devildante: well , you submitted the merge, right?  or did you make a debdiff?
<devildante> vish: I submitted a merge and mvo merged it
<devildante> note that /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop contains the change (at least for me)
<vish> devildante: check the diff for the upload , looks like the .in thing works when we debduild
<vish> oh!
<vish> devildante: but is it there in the menu?
<devildante> vish: yes :(
<vish> bah!
<vish> devildante: i dont know , maybe someone in -motu might know
<devildante> !weekend | vish
<ubot2> vish: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<vish> hrm!
<devildante> ubot2 saves me from writing a lot :p
<ubot2> devildante: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> devildante: the two of us are here right?
<devildante> yeah!
<vish> devildante: well, all i knew about the .desktop was there is a flag to hide it.. but not sure why it is not working.. so motu is your best bet, weekend or not! ;p
<devildante> wow, 194 users in -motu!
<devildante> vish: but how could they help us?
<devildante> (as far as I know, MOTU is about packaging)
<vish> devildante: yeah , they might know, during packaging they make sure a file is displayed or not, and often .desktops are in the debian dir too
<vish> devildante: bah , anyway.. *I* dont know! ;p
<vish> devildante: all, i know is bug not fixed, yet ;p
<devildante> meh, I'll ask them
<vish> devildante: see, two can play this game ;p
<devildante> meh :p
<bcurtiswx> is there a good guide on how I can run a git repository of a program without affecting my current stable installation?
<holstein> bcurtiswx: would PPA purge do it?
<holstein> if something gets borked?
<bcurtiswx> i don't know what PPA purge is.. i guess i can assume what it does
<holstein> i was told i could install something from get 'non system wide'
<holstein> i didnt really get around to trying it though
<holstein> that, in theory, would be easily undo-able
<holstein> but if your adding a PPA
<holstein> you can use PPA purge
<bcurtiswx> OK, thx.. not exactly what I'm looking for tho
<holstein> yeah :/
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: It depends, if the git repo is being built from source and is a stand alone app then you can just tell it to build it into somewhere else - e.g. /more/disc/testing and run it from there, if it's a library you can point stuff to it like that using LD_LIBRARY_PATH , stuff gets more tricky if it's some integral part of gnome for example
<bcurtiswx> penguin42, empathy
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: You probably stand a fairly good chance of building that in a separate dir; although if it depends on a lot of newer libraries for example things get messy
<bcurtiswx> penguin42, OK, thx
<devildante> any C Gtk+ experts here? I'm stuck :p
<penguin42> devildante: Only a tinkerer I'm afraid
<devildante> penguin42: when invoking g_timeout_add with arguments to pass to the callback, in which format must they be? And what should be the callback prototype?
<penguin42> devildante: I don't know, but looking at code.google.com it looks like it's g_timeout_add(time, (GSourceFunc)function, anypointer);
<penguin42> and any pointer is passed as the one and only parameter to your function - whatever it happens to be
<penguin42> devildante: e.g. http://code.google.com/p/yplayer/source/browse/trunk/player.c?r=6
<devildante> penguin42, thanks :)
<devildante> laugh at me then tell me what I did wrong here: sprintf(label_string, "%d:%d", minutes, seconds);
<penguin42> what are the types of all those
<penguin42> hmm
<devildante> (whoops, sorry for late reply)
<devildante> penguin42: these are int
<penguin42> devildante: OK so the two last ones were date and time, how was the string it's going into declared?
<devildante> penguin42: gchar *label_string;
<penguin42> devildante: And did you allocate space for the string?
<devildante> whoops
<penguin42> :-)
<devildante> penguin42: I didn't :p
<devildante> penguin42: thanks :)
<penguin42> no problem
 * devildante doesn't like C
<penguin42> devildante: If you're doing something strictly linux only you can use asprintf that will allocate the string (passing &ptr as the first argument
<devildante> penguin42: oh, didn't know that, thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-29
<extraclassic> i have a problem with gnome not aligning my icons even though I've made the auto align selection...http://content.screencast.com/users/j_barnett/folders/Default/media/eb672b79-1028-49bb-ac4b-476684d92cd5/gnome.png
<devildante> bye all :)
<^arky^> hi
<micahg> hi
<^arky^> good to see you micahg, still busy even on weekend
<micahg> ^arky^: well, relaxing but available :)
<^arky^> thanks, I might trouble you when I get stuck with bug cleaning up
 * vish sighs at people who hit-n-run bugs, commenting without subscribing to the bug
<vish> gah! if you comment and spam someone they atleast need to subscribe!! :/
<nisshh> vish: you ranting again?
<vish> yeah! well humphrey rants and he draws all the silly OMG folks to lp! :/
<vish> now! i'm not gonna leave them ;p
<vish> i'm subscribe them all to the bug ;p
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> vish: we should make a website, just for your rants "www.mega-vish-rants.com
<nisshh> "
<vish> heh
<vish> nisshh: half my voes would end if they close commenting on OMG, somehow it draws the crazzies , its like full moon to them ;p
<nisshh> haha
<vish> nisshh: seriously, some of the comment there hurt upstream sentiments :(  it saddens me how
<vish> rude they can get..
<nisshh> on OMG, you mean vish?
<vish> yeah, upstreams do read it and the comments, they do take offense..
<vish> nisshh: if people spent half the time they spend arguing on the comments, they can be useful! :p
<nisshh> vish: yea, some of them do seem pretty...
 * nisshh tries to think of the right word
<nisshh> harsh
<nisshh> vish: i prefer the "i hate it but if they did x it would be great!"
<nisshh> comments
<vish> yeah , no constructive comments..
<jfi> software is like football, everybody has an opinion on everything, and nobody has the same
<nisshh> jfi: and everyone disagrees with everyone
<nisshh> :)
<gorilla> nisshh: No we don't!
<nisshh> gorilla: oh, the irony!...
<vish> opinions are *good*, but its just "I hate it, hate it so much, and this much more. they are *** " and nothing useful ..
<gorilla> nisshh: :-)
<nisshh> yea
<nisshh> wow, chromium is buggy atm
<nisshh> my mouse laggs, the page scrolling laggs
<nisshh> geez
<nisshh> lagg is everywhere!
<jfi> vish: well, that's because not every opinion are objective, that's like when you look a picture, you like or you don't like, there is not always formal argument, more about feeling
<vish> not about the latest rant , but every rant in there ;)
<jfi> which one? the one about the wallpaper?:)
<nisshh> yea
<leighman> found anyone who likes that wallpaper tho? :P
<vish> meh , its just a wallpaper! if you dont like it you have other choices ;p
<vish> if they took the time to write a huge lengthy rant in the comments and dont want to subscribe, it shows how much committed they actually are to make a change..
<jfi> a dev should always consider that a bad comment, is a comment, the guy has taken the time to write something, it means that he pays attention on the software
<nisshh> still, its pretty crappy, for a redo
<jfi> if people write bad comments on the wallpaper that's because they use ubuntu, that's positive
<nisshh> hmmm, true
<vish> but as i said , it they dont want to subscribe , it really shows how much they are really interested
<leighman> I think a lot of people maybe assume that commenting will subscribe them
<jfi> I have use lp one or two months without seeing the subcribe option....
<leighman> true many are just not interested in following up
<jfi> I thought that I will be notified automaticly
<vish> its just people want to speak their minds! and do you think that half those people really use the default wallpaper?
<jfi> vish, and about the wallpaper, I thing that it is very very very important, that's the first thing that new people see
<nisshh> probably not
<jfi> vish, and first impression is very important
<leighman> I use the Lucid default, I certainly won't be using the Maverick default :P
<nisshh> jfi: well, for noobs it is, geeks would change it i about 10 minutes
<leighman> it's like Windows default wallpaper being one of those joke 'broken Vista' ones
<jfi> nisshh, of course everybody is changing the default wallpaper, even lambda users... but that's the first visual impression!
<vish> some people go to lengths to make up stories, that their co-worker go a migraine from using the wallpaper! Maverick isnt even released ! , which company uses pre-release software in their production environment!
<nisshh> jfi: yea, i guess
<leighman> I just think the design team have done some amazing work the last year but that is not one of them!
<leighman> that was quite amusing, but not to say he couldn't have used the walpaper
<nisshh> well, we dont even know if that wallpaper is genuine
<nisshh> the new maverick theme is better than lucids though
<nisshh> thats one good thing at least
<vish> yea
<jfi> somebody to confirm #625371 ? I am ready to help compiling the small programm to reproduce the issue:)
<gorilla> bug 625371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625371 in indicator-application "app_indicator_set_status does not change the application indicator icon (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625371
<gorilla> jfi: that description isn't good.
<jfi> gorilla, ha.. why? I am ready to improve it!
<gorilla> jfi: I was going to object to the underscores but it's correct.
<jfi> gorilla, yes, that's the name of the C function in the lib, you can see it in /usr/include/libappindicator-0.1/libappindicator/app-indicator.h
<jfi> I have double checked, it is correct
<gorilla> Yep... just looks odd.
<penguin42> can anyone suggest what to do with bug 625169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625169 in ubuntu "ubuntu server 10.04amd64 fails to boot after installation on lvm+raid5 (affects: 1) (heat: 3142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625169
<penguin42> it's a pretty nasty failure , but the reporter is saying he thinks the culmination of 3 other bugs
<penguin42> it doesn't seem right to dupe it to any one of them
<simar> micahg: hi
<devildante> am I the only one who has too much timeout problems with lp? :p
<simar> micahg: i hope you can see this .. i have queries there.
<simar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/625853
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625853 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The Google Maps API server rejected you request. The "Client" parameter specified in the request is invalid (dup-of: 624981)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 26) (dups: 5) (heat: 134)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<simar> devildante: i hope you are also affected with the bug.. is it same
<simar> devildante: see link
<devildante> simar: yes, this is bugging me too
<simar> devildante: what else you get?
<devildante> simar: everyone is affected
<simar> devildante: ya
<devildante> simar: apart from that, only the usual timeout errors :p
<simar> devildante: no i'm sure i dinnt get any timeout errors ...
<simar> devildante: launchpad seems to turn old now :P
<devildante> simar: not always
<devildante> simar: but it's annoying when you get it
<simar> sense: hey r u there ..
<devildante> simar: even more annoying on the edge server
<sense> hello simar
<yofel> well, I get a lot of timeouts, but I'm using edge
<yofel> note: edge has a shorter timeout limit than production
<simar> devildante: ya .. atleast i have got a taste of it sometimes before ;-)
<penguin42> it seems OK for me at the moment
<simar> sense: heya ... how were u?
<devildante> yofel: yeah I know ;)
<simar> sense: how were you holidays ..
<sense> simar: They were great, thanks for askin. How have you been? Busy with bug fixing?
<simar> sense: ya, but now a days i got more busy with actual life in university..
<sense> simar: Ah, real life is calling.
<simar> sense: ya sure :P
<simar> sense: sense: i'm trying to see something in security team.. some testing as of now.
<sense> ok
<sense> Wide interests. :)
<simar> sense: ya ..
<simar> sense: i have got one of my mentees in touchpad area..
<sense> :)
<simar> sense: so you can expect some good support there ;-))
<sense> Good!
<simar> sense: though i'm now in bug control but i still get some issues in triaging sometimes ..
<simar> sense: here is one https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/625853
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625853 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The Google Maps API server rejected you request. The "Client" parameter specified in the request is invalid (dup-of: 624981)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 26) (dups: 5) (heat: 134)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<simar> sense: i hope you are still there for my querries :P
<sense> simar: Of course, let me take a look.
<simar> sense: :--)))
<sense> simar: I'll answer your questions here.
<simar> sense: ok
<sense> simar: The Launchpad Registry is a separate project on Launchpad. Therefore you cannot report bugs against it using Apport, which only reports bugs for the Ubuntu project.
<sense> Also, you cannot change the affected package to another project, because that is a different thing.
<sense> You can only change to a package in the distribution.
<yofel> there was a bug open about that as that *should* be made possible :/ (it is possible for questions)
<simar> sense: ok .. do you mean i try to change package from firefox to launchpad-registry it will fail??
<sense> yofel: Yeah
<sense> simar: Yes, because 'launchpad-registry' is not a source package inside the Ubuntu distribution project, but a separate project.
<simar> ok i'm more clear now ..
<yofel> simar: there is a 'File a bug' button on the main page of every project launchpad.net/<project> - it's just that the ubuntu one redirects to the wiki page for normal users
<simar> sense: so this can justify when we see different projects like xserver-xorg-input-udev in Lucid and xserver-xorg-input-udev in Karmic  when it affects both or one of them ..
<simar> yofel ok.
<sense> simar: That are not projects, but source packages. Distribution projects like Ubuntu differ from regular projects like Launchpad Registry in that they have source packages. Regular projects don't.
<simar> sense: ok
<simar> sense: Thanks .. :-))
<sense> You're welcome.
<simar> sense: :)
<drew2121> micahg: even though bug 18995 needs to be handled upstream, can i still try developing a fix for it? and just post the patch upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 18995 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly (affects: 48) (dups: 17) (heat: 373)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18995
<devildante> Can someone triage bug 503041?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503041 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse lags while moving it and clicking any keys (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503041
 * drew2121 looking
<drew2121> it looks like its being handled upstream
<devildante> drew2121: it's me who reported the bug upstream
<penguin42> drew2121: There is nothing that stops you looking at and fixing a bug in upstream; of course you'll have to persuade the upstream guys to take it
<devildante> but is this related to this bug being triaged? :p
<drew2121> devildante: no...
<drew2121> devildante: if its reported upstream and linked to the upstream tracker its "triaged"
<devildante> so can someone mark it as Triaged?
<ari-tczew> !weekend | devildante
<ubot2> devildante: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<devildante> ari-tczew, I know :)
<ari-tczew> extra
<drew2121> devildante: you cant mark upstream tasks as triaged
<devildante> drew2121: I'm talking about the ubuntu package
<drew2121> devildante: OH! I'm not familiar with xorg, I'll wait for one of the more familiar Xorg bugcontrol members to judge wether  its triaged or not.
<devildante> drew2121: okay :)
<drew2121> devildante: sorry, i worded that terribly =P. And i was under the assumption that you wanted me to mark the upstream task triaged =P
<devildante> drew2121: nah, I'm no beginner
<drew2121> lol, i still am, I'm really only familiar with firefox bugs, even then i still feel like there is tons to learn =)
<drew2121> devildante: why haven't you applied to bugcontrol yet if you're so experienced?
<devildante> drew2121: but I'm also no expert :p
<devildante> maybe later
<drew2121> devildante: you dont need to be an expert =P, its whenever you feel comfortable marking bugs triaged =)
 * drew2121 <----- Prime example
<devildante> hmm...
 * yofel was a bugsquad member for half a year until hggdh bugged him to finally apply to BC :P
<drew2121> haha =P
<devildante> if you bug me enough, I'll apply ;)
<yofel> you really just need some experience and have to understand the general policy
 * vish too similar to yofel, dint apply until someone said 'stop bothering me with status' you know it already! ;p
<devildante> meh
<drew2121> i've been triaging bugs on and off since October in 2009
<yofel> vish: yeah I remember that, we did apply at the same time iirc :D
<devildante> okay, I'll apply
<devildante> today or tomorrow :)
<vish> yofel: hehe, yeah.. i think it was hggdh who pushed me to apply too! , i think he just got fed up with us :D
<drew2121> lol
 * penguin42 should do the bugsquad thing at some point rather than just doing flyby triaging
<devildante> penguin42, yes, you should
<vish> drew2121: hey, are you considering mentoring?  there are a few members who have applied they are in the same time slot as yours, but since ddecator is MIA , there is no one to take care ;)
<drew2121> vish: I'm actually on my way out, we can talk later about my availability, because my times has changed a little bit, i need to update my wiki page.
<penguin42> devildante: Maybe next time I have a week off to spend some proper time on it
<vish> kermiac: i tried ^ :D ... so stlsaint might have to wait for drew2121's reply .. ;)
<vish> drew2121: np.. ;)
 * devildante finally finished closing bugs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100708
<devildante> vish, thanks for triaging ;)
<vish> yw..
<penguin42> does anyone know where the source for the daily kernel builds comes from - is it in a git/bzr somewhere?
<yofel> we have daily build kernels?
<penguin42> yofel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/
<yofel> hm, not sure, maybe they're on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git somewhere
<penguin42> ah, yeh, it looks like that comes from one of those repos
 * hggdh considers vish absolutelty correct -- apply for BC, and bother us on something really important (not just to change status)
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> yofel: see^ :D
<yofel> right :)
<micahg> simar: I duped your bug and the fix has been committed, what more is there?
<micahg> drew2121: well, you can try, but it's not a papercut
<simar> micahg: nothing .. i cleared all remaining issues here  ..thanks though
<micahg> simar: so, to answer your questions, launchpad-registry is not part of Ubuntu, hence you can't use ubuntu-bug, and that should answer question 2 as well since there's a bug open for malone (launchpad bugs) about moving tasks
<micahg> simar: bug 80902 is why I had to add another task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Can't refile bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
 * devildante will be afk for a while
<devildante> aye, someone marked bug 1 as Invalid! fortunately, Bilal was fast enough :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 18 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 557) (heat: 2856)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<penguin42> haha
<drew2121> vish: Alright, i'm back and i have updated my availablities to my current class/work schedule
<drew2121> micahg: i know, i wanted to do it as a school project for my honors class... i would spend some serious time on it =), as it would have to be a completed working implementation, requires at least 4 hours a week of work...
<micahg> drew2121: have you tested ff4.0 to see if it's in there?
<drew2121> micahg: no...
<drew2121> let me boot my VM
<drew2121> bah my VM is way outdated... how do i specify newer versions from the ubuntu repos?
<micahg> drew2121: use testdrive?
<drew2121> micahg: i already have my VM set up though, can i use test drive to just install the FF4.0 packages
<micahg> drew2121: no
<micahg> drew2121: why not just upgrade?
<micahg> drew2121: what do you mean specify new versions?
<drew2121> i want to know how to test firefox 4.0, do i need to install it from source?
<micahg> drew2121: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<drew2121> thanks
<ari-tczew> devildante: Bilal is very young, motivated and promising developer.
<devildante> ari-tczew: yeah, he's a really cool guy :)
<devildante> and he's probably younger than us all
<ari-tczew> devildante: he needs gain a little more expierence with packaging and I'd see him in MOTU crew.
<devildante> although I'm ~17 years old, so I'm not that far :p
<devildante> ari-tczew: yeah!
<drew2121> devildante: dont let youth make you afraid to achieve greatness... physics is a good example, Einstein made all his great findings before he was 25 =).
<drew2121> i shouldn't say all, most...
<devildante> drew2121: I'll just try my best :)
<drew2121> devildante: thats all thats required =)
<drew2121> hopefully i'm not the only one with a bug with the maps in LP... anyone else getting a "client" parameter error?
<micahg> drew2121: bug 624981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 30) (dups: 6) (heat: 154)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<drew2121> micahg: thanks
<devildante> drew2121: that's plaguing us all
<drew2121> devildante: i figured it was
<devildante> dammit, google :p
 * penguin42 would have thought someone would have just quickly commented out the map thing
<drew2121> penguin42: i don't think it affects everyone, but they have added a checkbox you can use to remove it =)
<charlie-tca> You have to uncheck the box everytime you access the page, though
<drew2121> =X
<drew2121> firefox 4.0 is called minefield?
<charlie-tca> hmmm, does the name fit the appliction?
<micahg> drew2121: that's the trunk codename
<drew2121> micahg: ok... weird =P
<vish> drew2121: hey, yeah, you can add yourself to the list : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors with the time you are available
<drew2121> Lol, its different every day, but mostly nights =)
<vish> drew2121: heh, well, its the same way you did with ddecator ;) .. no one is available everyday..
<drew2121> holy cow, is there a graphical editor? it looks like a mess when i try to edit it =X
<micahg> drew2121: for what?
<drew2121> the bugsquad mentors list =P
<drew2121> micahg: i figured it out... Lol I'm just lazy =D
<trinikrono> hey guys if a person attaches a patch to a buig report that fixes a problem
<trinikrono> what should we do with it
<trinikrono> ask them to send it upstream?
<drew2121> trinikrono: bug #?
<trinikrono> hey drew2121 bug 236046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 236046 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail tray background colour cannot be changed (affects: 27) (heat: 144)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236046
<drew2121> You can send it upstream for them since there is an upstream task, but I would refer credit to Corona. I'm not sure really if it applies though, i'm not familiar with the checkgmail package...
<trinikrono> you can install it :D
<drew2121> trinikrono: haha, maybe later =D
<trinikrono> its just to tell you when you get a new gmail
<trinikrono> without logging in all the time
<drew2121> i use thunderbird =), and i check it often
<trinikrono> drew2121: lemme ask you something
<trinikrono> you ever had to try to track a memory leak?
<micahg> trinikrono: you should try to make sure to use dep-3: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<trinikrono> using valgrind
<drew2121> trinikrono: nope =X
<trinikrono> micahg: O.o
<drew2121> vish: I added myself to the list
<trinikrono>  micahg so we should send the patch to the debian package?
<drew2121> why is my name drew2121?!
<micahg> trinikrono: you can check if Debian has a similar bug filed, if so, then yes, otherwise, just send straight upstrea,
<micahg> *upstream
<trinikrono> oo i go in the debian bug tracker then
<trinikrono> micahg: well its not in the debian bug tracker
<drew212> thanks micahg for hooking trinikrono up =)
<vish> drew212: You've Got Mail! ;)
<drew212> vish: sweet =)
<micahg> drew212: np
<drew212> micahg: my professor approved my honors project: fixing bug 18995 =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 18995 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly (affects: 48) (dups: 17) (heat: 387)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18995
<drew212> hopefully this will get my good experience in the triaging/bugfixing process and put me in a position to fix more FF bugs =)
<trinikrono> when a bug title has failed to update/upgrade returned exit status 2
<trinikrono> should the bug be filed against the package or update manager
<lifeless> usually the package
<stlsaint> vish: :D
 * penguin42 looks at a backtrace and wonders wth to report it against; it's an abort in an X library while running Synergy, but the assert is very odd
 * stlsaint patiently awaits the contact from drew212 ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-22
<jtaylor> meld needs an SRU for bug 774265 bug 786134 and bug 787831, as I'm doing this anyway can I also throw in bug 770549 which is less severe but more an annoyance?
<jtaylor> it forces one to use meld from the command line
<hggdh_> jtaylor: it is an usability issue, so _can_ be considered for SRU
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug is not attaching logs when run in terminal
<hggdh> charlie-tca: this is probably the apport hook
<charlie-tca> gnome-control-center?
<hggdh> might be, yes
<hggdh> right now cannot test, upgrading to Oneiric...
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-23
<yunusabd> I have been having some problems since I upgraded to 11.04 and gnome3 how do I find the information to submit a bug?
<yunusabd> report
<yunusabd> nv I found the handy links from the welcome splash
<yunusabd> nm
<bil21als> what command is used to report the top pannel bug???
<bil21als> abhinav can u tell which command is use to report the top pannel bug ??
<eapache> Can someone please re-open bug #530443?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530443 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "Can't purge wireshark (" $ sudo aptitude --purge-unused purge wireshark ") (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530443
<eapache> I don't seem to have the permission
<eapache> And it was recently re-reported as another bug, which I have already set as dup
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-24
<drew212> nhandler: hey are you around?
<jtaylor> can someone reproduce bug 830435?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 830435 in ubuntu "ImportError: /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830435
<mbrigdan> Hey! I'm going to report a bug about ubuntu ignoring module blacklists, but I'm not sure which package to file it against. update-initramfs ignores the blacklist, so I could file it against that, but other blacklisted modules that update-initramfs isn't adding are also getting loading, implying that the problem is elsewhere. Any advice?
<mbrigdan> *getting loaded
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-25
<mbrigdan> Anybody?
<charlie-tca> !away | otubo[AFK]
<ubot4> otubo[AFK]: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<decoder> there's still a memory leak in nm-applet :( just killed it again with 140 MB of memory used
<decoder> takes very long though to accumulate
<AlanBell> bug 739812 is listed as affecting unity (ubuntu natty) how do I add oneiric to it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 739812 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity (affects: 8) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739812
<penguin42> don't know - it's not obvious is it
<AlanBell> yeah, not sure if it is because I lack rights to target a release or if I just don't know what I am doing
<jibel> AlanBell, this action requires specific rights. I nominated it for O.
<jibel> AlanBell, importance is medium but I think it should be High
<jibel> AlanBell, what's you take on that ?
<AlanBell> I think it should be high
<AlanBell> it is "A bug which impacts accessibility of a core application" and probably meets some of the other criteria for high https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<AlanBell> it is a bit of a blocker for a good touchscreen tablet experience with 3d unity
<ashams> Hello Guys, I need your opinion here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/169157
<hggdh> ashams: can you please expand on what it is intended to? I am not sure, reading the question
<ashams> hggdh: Hi, thanks for reading :)
<ashams> hggdh: the story that I've noticed that we're not doing enough work on forwarding bugs upstream
<ashams> hggdh: so I decided to research on how to enhance our procedures to do so.
<ashams> hggdh: one of these problems was, that upstream related tags are quite a lot.
<ashams> hggdh: and it can't be easily used to find this type of bugs
<ashams> hggdh: so I was thinking of creating one *generic* tag that can be easily searched for, and then a bug triager can forward, or do whatever to a bug.
<ashams> hggdh: of course beside other tags, to describe special cases.
<ashams> hggdh: So?
<hggdh> I do understand you. But there are other rules for the game that also imply upstreaming
<hggdh> I am not saying your idea is good, or bad, or whatever. I am just being the usual devil's advocate
<hggdh> the point is not all bugs are upstreamble. Some are related to UBuntu packaging, or to a local patch (that upstream refuses)
<hggdh> so no matter what, you need to work on a specific bug and determine if it is a local issue (i.e., Ubuntu-related) or not; then if it is a real issue, or -- say -- lack of reading the manual (or even lack of _a_ manual)
<hggdh> _if_ you decide it is upstreamable, you can either upstream it yourself immediately or, for example, open a placeholder upstream task (and mark the bug comfirmed, _not_ triaged)
<hggdh> so, what does a tag bring that would make it more efficient?
<hggdh> ashams: ^
<ashams> hggdh: it can be efficient if someone decided to work on this criteria(Forwarding Bugs) just to speed up development of many packages...
<hggdh> ashams: one usually selects a specific source package to work on; then all bugs that are not triaged are fair game (since all are potential real bugs, and potentially in need of upstreaming)
<hggdh> ashams: the point is, for one to add such a tag to a bug, one first of all needs to *know* it has to be upstreamed. So, adding a placeholder upstream task (or actually upstreaming it then) is more effective than adding a new tag
<ashams> hggdh: I was thinking of that process as not all bug triagers have time(or like) to forward bugs, so it was just to give someone else a way to focus on this.
<ashams> I was thinking of splitting the long process into pieces, triagging, forwarding, instead of leaving it as a big one, thus it may look like a big task to bug triagers.
<bdmurray> pedro_: as you write these patterns are you unsubb'ing ubuntu-bug-control from the bugs?
<ashams> hggdh: no matter if I'm currently adopted some pkg
<pedro_> bdmurray, oh no, i was just removing the tag, will unsubscribe the bugcontrol team as well
<bdmurray> pedro_: great, I'll look and see if there is a tool for that
<pedro_> bdmurray, thanks for the heads up
<charlie-tca> Looking for someone that will confirm bug 833862
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833862 in onboard (Ubuntu) "Onboard Keyboard should have a menu entry for Xubuntu/Xfce (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833862
<hggdh> pedro_: shouldn't bug 832533 be milestoned?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832533 in gvfs (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance() (affects: 151) (dups: 29) (heat: 490)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832533
<hggdh> and my compiz died a horrible death. Again.
<charlie-tca> looks to me like it should be milestoned, yes.
<hggdh> ashams: sorry, my system barfed... so reboot, submit a new bug, etc, etc
<ashams> hggdh: np, hope it works fine now :)
<hggdh> no, not yet...
<pedro_> agg this alt+tab of unity is driving me crazy :-/
<pedro_> hggdh, i've milestoned it , thanks ;-)
<ashams> hggdh: reported it, if so would you give a link to that bug, I'm curious :)
<hggdh> ashams: bug 833879, but we have to wait for the backtracer to work
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 833879 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/833879 is private
<mbrigdan> Hey! I'm going to report a bug about ubuntu ignoring module blacklists, but I'm not sure which package to file it against. update-initramfs ignores the blacklist, so I could file it against that, but other blacklisted modules that update-initramfs isn't adding are also getting loaded, implying that the problem is elsewhere. Any advice?
<hggdh> mbrigdan: probably against module-init-tools
<mbrigdan> hggdh, Its not just in the initramfs though. Modules that aren't loaded into it are still somehow being loaded, even though they're blacklisted.
<hggdh> mbrigdan: I am not sure I follow you. I suggested module-init-tools because this is the package that deals with blacklisting
<hggdh> I did not say anything about initramfs...
<mbrigdan> Oh, it does all the blacklisting, not just for update-initramfs?
<mbrigdan> The init part just confused me
<mbrigdan> I'll go with that then
<hggdh> this is the owner of the directories and the modules maintenance
<mbrigdan> alright, thanks
<hggdh> you are welcome
<penguin42> yofel: Can you have a look at bug 833737 - I think you said that you had problems with nautilus starting in KDE
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 833737 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No way to remove entries from ksmserverrc (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833737
<yofel> k, busy filing a FFe for digikam, I'll have a look later
<penguin42> yofel: Ok, out of interest what's the digikam issue
<yofel> well, trying to get digikam 2.0.0 into the archive which would make the geolocation support work again, which needs a FeatureFreezeException
<penguin42> but we would be going from a beta/pre-release to the final thing which sounds like a good idea anyway
<bdmurray> I'll plus one that FFE ;-)
<yofel> ^^
 * penguin42 gently wonders if that would also cure the black on dark grey text....
<penguin42> for some reason this 1.9.x doesn't feel intuitive for me - I can't quite pin it down though
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-26
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I updated my network-manager bug from months ago
<cyphermox> bdmurray: yup, saw it, thanks!
<gema> Hi, who do I need to speak to, to get a wpa_supplicant fix into Oneiric?
<gema> it is bug 638303, just for the record. Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 638303 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Don't give up scanning so easily (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638303
<penguin42> gema: You could try the person who contributed the patch that's on that bug
<gema> that person is no in canonical
<gema> I thought that if they could, the patch would be included already
<penguin42>  'no in' ?
<gema> not in
<gema> well, I am not sure how packages ownership and bug fixes get decided, so I am trying to figure things out :)
<penguin42> hmm it looks like he was when he sent that last patch in March
<gema> then the patch should be included by now, right? I will try to check
<gema> thanks :)
<gema> I may send him an email, actually
<penguin42> gema: I'd email them and ask if he knows the current status
<gema> ok, will do, thanks penguin42  :)
<jtaylor> general question, I never used apport-collect will it help for bug 834263?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834263 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Im a newbie, installing Ubuntu. I keeps stopping and saying E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). When I try to continue, it stops again, says I should post to this site and attach the files var/log/syslog and/ var/log/partman: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834263
<jtaylor> hm its during install, probably a bit more complicated there
<penguin42> jtaylor: Is that your bug ?
<jtaylor> no
<penguin42> jtaylor: I'd report it separately
<penguin42> jtaylor: Lots of stuff can cause that type of problem during install so it's best to get it reported and then someone can merge ones that are actually the same
<jtaylor> I don't have any issues I'm just wondering about how apport-collect works
<jtaylor> if telling the reporter to do that will add useful information
<penguin42> oh I see
<penguin42> hmm not sure for installation stuff
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-27
<kalstabakken> when you're triaging an older bug, what should you do if the bug is not reproducible in the current version of the package?
<kalstabakken> as a specific example, bugs reported for firefox 3.6 a few months ago that don't reproduce in 6.0
<htorque_> hello everyone! what in the user home dir could prevent apport from popping up upon crashes? i got this on two different oneiric systems but in both cases apport works fine with newly created users.
<bil21al> how to report the destop bugs,,i mean what command should use to report a  main dextop bugs??? can any body tell me
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug unity
<charlie-tca> I think
<ashams> bil21al: you can report it anywhere, if you don't really know, like linux 'ubuntu-bug linux' ;)
<bil21al> ok tku
<jtaylor> isn't linux the kernel? thats not where desktop bugs should land
<charlie-tca> no, please do not report a desktop bug against linux!
<charlie-tca> That is not correct by any means, ashams
<charlie-tca> bil21al: Please use ubuntu-bug unity, or report it against ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Reporting bugs against any package just to report it does not help at all. It creates more work for triagers and developers when you do that.
<abhinav-> I don't know if it would work in this case or not, but `ubuntu-bug -w` might be useful when you don't know the exact package name. never tried agains unity
<charlie-tca> If you don't know, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlie-tca> It pretty much does tell how to report any bug
<ashams> charlie-tca: I meant that if a bug reporter can't identify which pkg to file against, he would simply report it against linux. Bug triager will handle it from there and will ask him to apport-collect <bug#>, to me it's a fair solution, what you think?
<charlie-tca> That is not correct, no
<charlie-tca> That attaches a lot of useless logs to the bug, which both a triager and developer must go through to find the actual problem. It could even mean the bug will not get touched
<ashams> abhinav-: ubuntu-bug -w is great :)
<charlie-tca> The correct procedure is to read the "How to report a bug" document and do what it tells you when you can not find the package
<charlie-tca> Linux bugs often do not get looked at for a long time, because they are very difficult to triage. Reporting stray bugs against linux can mean your bug gets closed as invalid.
<abhinav-> ashams: yeah. Its very handy, no need to fuss around about the correct package name
<charlie-tca> ashams: do you look at every bug reported against linux?
<ashams> charlie-tca: kernel team do?
<charlie-tca> Kernel team already has more bugs than they have time for. Why do you think it is okay to add to their workload?
<ashams> charlie-tca: what if we create some to collect bugs into one place, then we move it from there?
<ashams> charlie-tca: meant some where
<charlie-tca> It is not needed and adds more work for all of us.
<ashams> but will help newbie bug reporters to report their bugs ;)
<charlie-tca> We have excellent documentation about how to file any bug, why can't we use it?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20a%20general%20bug%20against%20no%20particular%20package
<charlie-tca> Can't they follow a simple direction to file that bug?
<charlie-tca> It seems you believe they aren't smart enough to read the wiki?
<ashams> charlie-tca: not at all, but how many lines in there?
<ashams> may be 500
<charlie-tca> Please try to give advice that follows the guidelines we have worked hard to establish.
<charlie-tca> Looking in the Table of Contents on the page, it took me reading about 5 lines to find the right answer.
<ashams> lovely, but I think that we're already used to deal with bugs, while ~90% of *Computer users* in general have never heared of bugs!
<charlie-tca> Again, you assume they can not read?
<charlie-tca> Any user can read that table of contents and come to the exact line, called filing against no particular package.
<charlie-tca> It really is not as hard as you want it to be.
<charlie-tca> and it does make a lot less work for the kernel team, at the same time.
<ashams> charlie-tca: I think we imagine two different of users, mine would be a Business woman ;)
<ashams> oh no, meant different kind of users
<charlie-tca> Business woman is not stupid either. They can read, or they wouldn't be working
<charlie-tca> There is a valid reason for that wiki page. It really does mean those of us who triage bugs can do more in the limited time we have.
<ashams> charlie-tca: yeah, but her mind would be already filled with business, no room for bugs :)
<charlie-tca> !coc
<ubot4> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<ashams> charlie-tca: you are a real good listener
<charlie-tca> Please do not degrade others for your own shortcomings
<ashams> charlie-tca: I don't, I just want to check if there would be better ways to get things done!
<paultag> ashams: stop; you're just making snide turdish comments to try to incite a response from charlie-tca
<paultag> ashams: kindly bug another channel. I hear ##windows gets upset easy.
<ashams> ashams: haha, ok, sorry guys....
<paultag> cheers, have fun
<ashams> charlie-tca: whenever I find a better you'll be the first one to know, bye ;)
<bil21al> how can we apply for ubuntu membership???
<yofel_> bil21al: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ali1234> has the ability to "nominate for release" been restricted?
<ali1234> also why did launchpad janitor confirm my bug?
<jtaylor> duplicates and affected now confirm bugs
<ali1234> ah, it's from affects
<ali1234> that makes sense and is a good idea :)
<htorque_> jtaylor: what does it do if there is more than one task?
<jtaylor> no idea
<ali1234> so there is a nasty bug in unity which is trivially reproduced and forces the user to reboot or restart X, potentially losing unsaved work
<ali1234> the bug is fixed in oneiric, but i don't know which patch fixed it. it just went away one day
<ali1234> i don't seem to have the ability to nominate the bug for natty, and i don't have a patch that fixes only that bug anyway
<ali1234> so what can be done about this?
<charlie-tca> ali1234: put a comment in the bug report that it still affects natty, and tell how to reproduce it.
<ali1234> i've done that already
<ali1234> the bug was originally opened against natty
<charlie-tca> What's the bug number?
<ali1234> bug 826059
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826059 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity gets stuck in 'expose' mode when you drag an icon over a launcher icon and hold it there (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826059
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> Okay, let me add a comment and try to nominate it for natty
<ali1234> thanks. i'm looking in the unity source to try to find what fixed it
<charlie-tca> Okay, nominated
 * penguin42 is confused about bug 832949 - it shows a FTBFS yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=monkey-bubble&build_state=all doesn't show any recent build failures
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832949 in monkey-bubble (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "monkey-bubble version 0.4.0-0ubuntu8 failed to build in oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832949
<jtaylor> its from a test rebuild
<penguin42> why don't they show up in the lp buold logs?
<penguin42> build
<penguin42> (I do wish there was an easy link to the build logs from the packages. page)
<jtaylor> there are links here: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20110816-oneiric.html
<ali1234> penguin42: there are packages out there which will build from source *once* but if you try to build it again it won't
<ali1234> you have to delete the whole source dir and unarchive it again
<ali1234> that wouldn't show up on the build service
<ali1234> i don't know if this package is one of them, but just saying
<penguin42> that would be very very nasty of them
<ali1234> Qt used to have this problem, but i think it was fixed
<ali1234> that was annoying since building Qt from scratch takes a looong time
<penguin42> ok, well I've attached a fix to that bug report, I guess I could get up the energy to create a bzr branch with the fix and try and remember how to do it
<jtaylor> hm
<jtaylor> is that patch safe?
<jtaylor> are you upstream?
<penguin42> jtaylor: It works (tm) - I've run a two player game against myself and multiple levels on the one player
 * penguin42 isn't the upstream
<jtaylor> its just always risky when you remove assignments from function calls
<jtaylor> who knows if the function ahs side effects
<penguin42> jtaylor: Yeh see my comments in the bug report
<jtaylor> especially the one in the critical section
<penguin42> which one?
<jtaylor> handler = network_client_get_handler(client);
<penguin42> oh, the handler= network_client_get_handler?
<jtaylor> 188 game.-manager.c
<penguin42> yeh, if you look at the code it actually then calls network_client_get_handler later - note that isn't a lock/read/unlock - that's two separate locks
<jtaylor> might be safer to just disable werror for unused-but-not-set
<penguin42> yeh - I also say that in one of the comments :-)
<jtaylor> and submit the issue upstream
<penguin42> except I'm not sure upstream is alive
<penguin42> jtaylor: which makes me wonder if the right solution is just to nuke the package
<jtaylor> if it still works one can keep it
<jtaylor> doesn't have any usability bugs
<penguin42> well with that test build it doesn't currently build
<penguin42> but yes I think the current build works still
<jtaylor> as there is no upstream and no real gain by fixing these warnings I'd disable the warning
<jtaylor> not worth risking adding a bug no one really cares about fixing
<penguin42> jtaylor: The log snippet extractor for builds could do with spotting those errors
 * penguin42 suspects that warning breaks zillions of packages
<jtaylor> quite a few
<jtaylor> but not all use -werror
<jtaylor> so build only fails for a very small fraction
<penguin42> it's not a bad discipline to get into, it does help spot a lot of DOH type of bugs - but some times the compiler can be a little over zealos
<htorque> hi, how would i add a distro task ("<project> (ubuntu)") to a bug?
<yofel> htorque: which bug? In general, click on "Also affects distribution"
 * penguin42 always seems to fight with lp when I want to do that
<htorque> yofel: gna, i must be blind, thanks!
<htorque> bug 835646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835646 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-panel-service memory leak with Kile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835646
<yofel> hm, and what do you want to add?
<htorque> i already did
<yofel> k
<htorque> i opened it against unity and added unity (ubuntu) as it's also happening there
<penguin42> anyone any good with python/gtk issues - I've got virt-manager not opening a window, but I can't quite see why
<yofel> python yes, gtk no
<penguin42> it's bug 551432 - but I'm fairly sure it's on the GTK side of things, or maybe the glade description of the window
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551432 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager create disk image with LVM hangs for ever (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551432
<penguin42> it's also possible something is screwey with the lvm code but I don't quite see how that would stop the window appearing given where I've already got debug showing it got to
<clemenstimpler> hi everyone - how do i file a bug against a translation? :)
<hggdh> ah well. Late, but... translation bugs... look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, search for translation
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-08-28
<sagaci> about to file a bug, is it ok to link to a screenshot of the bug?
<ali1234> sagaci: you can add it as an attachment, then it won't get lost. but generally it's fine...
<ali1234> sometimes i link to youtube videos of bugs :)
<ali1234> make sure there's nothing private in the screenshot though
<sagaci> righteo thanks, didn't even see the attachment link :P
<somethinginteres> hi all, wanting to test a diff patch at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/festival/+bug/778619 - how would a newbie such as myself go about applying the diff to test it? Thanks. Looked at the man pages already but looking for specific guidance on this case.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 778619 in festival (Ubuntu) "Festival TTS starts 'paused' for blocks of text (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<trinikrono> hey is a triager around i believe i have a bug that can be triaged
<trinikrono> its bug 835920 and i just added the bugwatch, that should be sufficient right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835920 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "CheckGmail with 2-step verification doen't work (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835920
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: you should comment on the bug that you have triaged it and sent it upstream
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i just put one :D
<trinikrono> do you think that it has enough info to be considered triaged?
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will mark it, then. Importance desired?
<charlie-tca> sure, it is upstream already, right? also it has a duplicate, which confirms it.
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Thanks for working on bugs. It does help!
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i would say low because it does not seem to be affecting a lot of users, only people wanting to use two step auth
<charlie-tca> I can agree with that.
<trinikrono> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome.
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: if you are not busy can you look at bug 762392
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762392 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus Crashes On Opening Directory With Large Number Of Files (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762392
<trinikrono> i am thinking to tell the reporter to run nautilus from the command prompt and see what it says when it crashes
<trinikrono> i saw this page also http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Development/Bugs
<trinikrono> where it says if nautilus crashes it makes a debug file
<charlie-tca> I would have the reporter do that. Then they can attach nautilus-debug-log
<charlie-tca> but, make sure to tell them to remove that .conf after or it will keep building the logs
<trinikrono> where does the log end up charlie-tca in the ~/ folder?
<charlie-tca> That is where I think it will be, yes
<charlie-tca> It should be in the same directory as the .conf file
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i put it too incomplete and asked for them to check out the wikipage and attach the file
<trinikrono> so hopefully that would cover it for now
<trinikrono> since apport did not collect anything useful
<charlie-tca> yeah, that should be good
<charlie-tca> Without something showing what is happening, it is not going to be possible to fix it
<trinikrono> :D thanks i am off now charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping
<denva-ingram> Hiya everyone, I have reported a bug but it seems that no one has a answer for, could anyone help me sort it out?
<denva-ingram> bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/816145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816145 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Atheros AR5001 wireless card "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<xteejx> Evening all!
<penguin42> can someone set importance on bug 551432 - I won't do it myself because I'm one of the people suffering from it and I'm about out of ideas to debug it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551432 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager create disk image with LVM hangs for ever (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551432
<charlie-tca> Okay, what importance you want?
<penguin42> well I guess it's either medium or low depending if virt-manager is a 'core application'
<penguin42> (although for me it's a pit....)
<penguin42> it's in main, so I guess it's core - Medium
<charlie-tca> done
<penguin42> Thanks - it's time I learn't some more python :-(
<charlie-tca> python? No one said I have to learn python to do this now... ;)
<penguin42> oh it's just virt-manager is written in python - and a window is falling down a crack somewhere and I don't understand why
<mdeslaur> penguin42: what virt-manager version are you getting that issue on?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: 0.9.0-1ubuntu3
<mdeslaur> penguin42: ah! thanks
<penguin42> let me just gather that stuff you asked for
<penguin42> ok, done - back in 10min
 * penguin42 returns
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Would you expect virsh vol-list main    to give me something useful - it doesn't
<mdeslaur> penguin42: did you create the "main" pool? do you have any idea what /dev/main is?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: It's an lvm2 volume group
<mdeslaur> oh, I see...are you storing stuff directly on lvm volumes?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: In there are  'archhurd  crypt  debianvm  fedora13  fiddle2disk  more  server1a  server1a-lucid  testing' many of which are the disks used for VMs - yes
<mdeslaur> hmm...I'm going to need to install a machine with some lvm volumes to try and reproduce this...a few people have mentioned problems with lvms before
<mdeslaur> penguin42: has it ever worked?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Yes, it worked great on Natty
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I've been running with this setup for about 18months - since I got this machine
<mdeslaur> penguin42: I'll try and reproduce this as soon as I get back from vacation...sorry about that...
<penguin42> mdeslaur: although I can't remember when I last created a VM was - probably a few months
<penguin42> mdeslaur: That's fine - can you give me some suggestions as to where to look for more debug; what I don't get is virt-manager is creating the window but it's not getting mapped, so what should be causing it to get mapped?
<mdeslaur> let me look at the code, one sec
<mdeslaur> something is createvol.py is going wrong I guess
<penguin42> yeh that's what I guessed - I've scattered debug prints everywhere and nothing seems to be exiting any of the functions early, the cleanup/finish functions aren't getting called
<mdeslaur> penguin42: what if you add "logging.debug("DAG: vol_class is %s" % self.vol_class)" to createvol.py line 44
<penguin42> is line 44 the one after self.vol_class =   ?
<mdeslaur> yep
<mdeslaur> just to see if it manages to get something sane there
<mdeslaur> penguin42: oh, can you also start virt-manager with "virt-manager --debug --no-fork" to see if that works any better?
<penguin42> 2011-08-28 23:41:48,453 (createvol:46): DAG: vol_class is <class 'virtinst.Storage.LogicalVolume'>
<mdeslaur> ok, that's fine I guess
<penguin42> mdeslaur: It happily gets all the way to the end of that function,
<penguin42> oooh!
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I think I might see what's going on
<mdeslaur> do tell :)
<penguin42> ok, I partially take that back - but I've got a change in behaviour
<mdeslaur> by doing what?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I've got virsh vol-list to work, by changing the debug levels of lvm
<penguin42> 'New Volume' still isn't working - but at least it's now listing the volumes I had
<penguin42> mdeslaur: It seems to be sensitive to the 'command_names' option in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<mdeslaur> ah, yeah...it's probably parsing the output of lvm tools, and is sensitive to configuration and/or redhat differences
<mdeslaur> I'll need to reproduce this when I get back and go through it all
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Yeuch parsing the output of the lvm commands is grim!
<mdeslaur> so that would actually be in libvirt
<penguin42> ok, but 'New Volume' still doesn't work any better
<penguin42> but, that's work-aroundable since I can do it with LVM commands
<penguin42> (which then makes me wonder if New Volume has ever worked there and I've always done it on lvm commands?)
<mdeslaur> so...maybe you should get libvirt logging running and look in the libvirt logs...that would explain why virt-manager isn't printing anything useful
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I did - the libvirt logs are HUGE
<mdeslaur> virt-manager is probably incorrectly handling data that libvirt is returning
 * penguin42 decides to start by filing a bug about the sensitivey to the 'command_names' lvm debug option
<penguin42> it's an option in the lvm config file, so is a perfectly valid thing to use - although to be honest I'd expected that to change only the output of logging
<mdeslaur> yeah...storage_backend_logical.c in libvirt parses the output of various lvm commands
 * penguin42 grabs a bucket - surely there is an API for that
<penguin42> or use udisks
<mdeslaur> are you running en_US?
<penguin42> en_GB
<penguin42> oh dear that would get very messy
<mdeslaur> yeah, I think storage_backend_logical.c needs to be looked at to make sure all the regexes in there actually work with the tools we have in oneiric and will different locales
<mdeslaur> *sigh*
<penguin42> if it's parsing the output of lvm commands it'll probably break just by thinking about it
<mdeslaur> it probably doesn't handle spaces in filenames, that's for sure
<mdeslaur> anyway, I have to stop looking at this now...
<penguin42> I think one of the bugs here is that the command_names option in lvm actually changes the output of the command, not (just?) the stuff that's logged - so I'd happily take that as an LVM bug
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Thank you!
<mdeslaur> np, I'll take a look when I get back. thanks!
<penguin42> mdeslaur: For reference bug 836329 is the sensitivty to command_names, I'm also going to mark it as affecting lvm and let the lvm and libvirt side fight out which one is wrong :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836329 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "lvm volumes not listed if lvm has command_names option = 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836329
<mdeslaur> thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-21
<wigs> is this the right place to have aptitude bugs nominated for oneiric, precise?
<wigs> specifically these two: 824708, 975793
<RoyK> bug 824708
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 824708 in aptitude "aptitude can no longer show changelogs: "Changelog download failed: Download queue destroyed." Please merge the fixed version, 0.6.8, from Debian." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824708
<RoyK> bug 975793
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 975793 in aptitude "'aptitude safe-upgrade -d -y' enters infinite loop" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975793
<alo21> mvo: hi
<mvo> hi alo21
<alo21> mvo: I am trying to fix a bug in Ubuntu Software center (835018)
<smartboyhw> alo21: Good job, mate
<alo21> mvo: and I cannot find where description app detail is
<alo21> mvo: is it a label or something else?
<alo21> smartboyhw: hi
<alo21> smartboyhw: why you said me 'Good job, mate'?
<mvo> alo21: you are look for the code? softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/view/appdetailsview.py is the part that should contain it
<mvo> alo21: hm, actually, the description is in softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/description.py
<mvo> alo21: and it seems this is working for me now?
<smartboyhw> alo21: Good job in fixing bugs:)
<wigs> hi
<wigs> I wonder if someone here can nominate aptitude bugs for oneiric, precise?
<wigs> bug 824708
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 824708 in aptitude "aptitude can no longer show changelogs: "Changelog download failed: Download queue destroyed." Please merge the fixed version, 0.6.8, from Debian." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824708
<wigs> bug 975793
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 975793 in aptitude "'aptitude safe-upgrade -d -y' enters infinite loop" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975793
<wigs> both have small, safe patches tested in sid
<njin> hallo, this is high , bug 1037515 , can someone set it right, tyhanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1037515 in ubiquity "ubiquity-dm crashed with MissingProgramError in run(): No window manager found (tried metacity, xfwm4, matchbox-window-manager, openbox-lubuntu, openbox)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037515
<alo21_> mvo: hi.... It's me again... the file is correct, but I cannot understand what kind of widget 'desc' variable is
<mvo> alo21_: its the AppDescription widget from description.py
<alo21_> mvo: AppDescription is a box which contains the text. Right?
<mvo> alo21_: yeah
<alo21_> mvo: and as a box, it must contains a widget. What is the text widget which contains the description in "class AppDescription"?
<mvo> alo21_: its the "Layout" class created via "self._new_layout"
<mvo> ()
<penguin42> is all the logic for Grub installation on a Kubuntu install CD identical to an Ubuntu install - just a different frontend on ubiquity?
<alo21__> h
<alo21__> what is the best way to fix a little bug? Via patch or branch?
<TheLordOfTime> i think you need to define fix.
 * TheLordOfTime prefers seeing patches
<TheLordOfTime> but that's me :P
<alo21__> TheLordOfTime: to fix a little bug, I shoud add just 3 lines of code
<alo21__> should*
<TheLordOfTime> hey, i've seen patches that are oneliners :P
<TheLordOfTime> but typically, for fixing the *package* a branch merge request might work, or a patch which can be turned to a debdiff
<TheLordOfTime> (which is why I prefer patches0
<alo21__> TheLordOfTime: ok.. So I can do whatever I think is the best
<TheLordOfTime> generally, i write patches.
<TheLordOfTime> but as i said, either method works
 * penguin42 wonders what to do with bug 486498 - debian's closed it since it's removed the package, and it's not been in ubuntu since Oneiric
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 486498 in mlview "mlview assertion failed" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486498
<penguin42> bad bot; the fix-released is the upstream status
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  heh
<TheLordOfTime> the bot doesn't like you.  that's why it did that :P
<TheLordOfTime> nah, just kidding.
 * penguin42 waves a soldering iron at the bot
 * TheLordOfTime returns to porting a C++ application from Windows to Linux.
<penguin42> graphical?
<TheLordOfTime> nope, someone else is working on the graphical portion
 * TheLordOfTime is porting part of the internal workings of the program, though
<penguin42> ah, so mostly build mechanics and  fixing all the types?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<alo21> hi
<alo21> How can I create a patch system?
<penguin42> how do you mean - what exactly do you want to do?
<RoyK> TheLordOfTime: what application?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-22
<alo21> hi
<alo21> mvo: hi... can I ask you something else about Ubuntu Software Center?
<mvo> alo21: sure
<mvo> alo21: good morning
<alo21> mvo: I found the describprion (called 'text'), but it is a string... I am looking for a widget such as Gtk.Label or something similat. Thanks
<alo21> similar*
<mvo> alo21: right, check the PangoLayout subclass there
<alo21> mvo: I found just string type. I noticed that you used Pango to set text. I supposed this text is in widget; in which widget is it?
<alo21> drawarea? label?
<alo21> hi
<brendand> as of today when i try to install a quantal server image, network autoconfiguration fails
<brendand> tried with yesterdays image and it doesn't happen
<intgr> Hey, there's a bug edit war going on at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1039998 ... bots?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039998 in linux "perf top (linux-tools) cannot find debug info for some gstreamer plugins" [Medium,Confirmed]
<intgr> Brad Figg (brad-figg) ... affects: affects: linux-meta (Ubuntu) → linux (Ubuntu)
<intgr> Joseph Salisbury (jsalisbury) ... affects: linux (Ubuntu) → linux-meta (Ubuntu)
<intgr> Repeated a few times
<jsalisbury> intgr, yeah.  I'm going to look into it.
<ambidextrvs> Hi, how can I log the output of the boot process in order to debug a kernel panic?
<intgr> ambidextrvs: netconsole is one way... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole  http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt
<ambidextrvs> intgr: thanks, I'll look into it.
<tvizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1039979 I think this goes to Wishlist
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1039979 in update-manager "Avoid automatic apt-get update on mobile broadland" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> yeh
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not certain that can be implemented
<TheLordOfTime> here's my reasoning:
<TheLordOfTime> How would the system interpret it to be mobile broadband?
<TheLordOfTime> s/it/a network interface/
<TheLordOfTime> for all intents and purposes, network traffic looks the same regardless of ethernet, wifi, or mobile broadband.
<TheLordOfTime> tvizzle:  penguin42:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> yes, it would be a wishlist, but i'm not certain that's even a valid "wishlist" item.
<tvizzle> ya, i agree that the system wouldn't be able to interpret
<TheLordOfTime> while I will set this as Wishlist and Triaged, I will add my comments accordingly.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Network manager knows what it's connected to and the other apps can probably ask it
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  see my additional comments on the bug
<TheLordOfTime> i added that i'm not certain you can find out, unless networkmanager or wicd or others have system/api calls for that
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not a network-manager or wicd or $given_network_management_software expert, but i do know that if such calls do not exist, then the system can't really interpret what is/isnt mobile broadband, wifi, ethernet, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> i've marked it as wishlist/triaged.  i should *probably* see if there's an upstream project...
<TheLordOfTime> update-manager... is that a GNOME upstream project...?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Even if there isn't already an API on network-manager for it, it doesn't seem an unreasonable thing to add
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> that's why i didnt include the last line i had :P
<TheLordOfTime> about it not being a valid item :P
 * penguin42 was about to look in update-manager, but it's segging on my kubuntu install....
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-23
<dglass> anyone available to check/potentially sponsor a new upstream version for package wakeup? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup/+bug/1040213). Only a few lines of code changed, but definitely improve usability.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040213 in wakeup "Request for new upstream version 1.3 upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<dglass> jtaylor: I believe you helped out with this for version 1.2
<wigs> hi, anyone here who can nominate bugs for oneiric, precise?
<wigs> please take a look and consider bug 824708 and bug 975793
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 824708 in aptitude "aptitude can no longer show changelogs: "Changelog download failed: Download queue destroyed." Please merge the fixed version, 0.6.8, from Debian." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824708
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 975793 in aptitude "'aptitude safe-upgrade -d -y' enters infinite loop" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975793
<wigs> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-24
<penguin42> gah getting lp oops's
<njin> hallo, I've updated lucid to precise, but I've missed my desktop background, who is responsible for that, gcc overwriting the existents without saving it ?
<njin> the background is present but is not the one that i've choosed, only a solid color is now
<jtaylor> whats the way an upstream author can get access to private crash reports? join bug control?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  i *think* so, but i'm not sure, micahg or one of the other bugcontrollers would know
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps hggdh would know :P
<micahg> jtaylor: yeah, they have to join bug control for that
<micahg> jtaylor: someone has to vouch for them
<LoT> well fat lot of good that was
<LoT> my ZNC crashed :/
<xnox> jtaylor: what bug # are you after?
<xnox> jtaylor: or which package?
<jtaylor> wakeup
<jtaylor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup/+bug/1040213
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1040213 in wakeup "Request for new upstream version 1.3 upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  what'd you want done to that bug?
<xnox> jtaylor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup/+bugs
<xnox> please check the three crashes.
<jtaylor> nothing, author just asked how to get access to crash reports and I didn't know
<xnox> jtaylor: all are now public, there are no other private bugs
<jtaylor> < motu
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  yeah you'd need bugcontrol
<xnox> jtaylor: one sec.
<micahg> xnox: you can also subscribe the author if you think they're responsible enough to not divulge information (or review the crashes yourself for private information and make public if appropriate)
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<xnox> jtaylor: there was a fast track for upstreams.
<micahg> err...jtaylor ^
<TheLordOfTime> is the wiki imploding?
<TheLordOfTime> its returning 500s
<xnox> jtaylor:  Requirement 4 can be waived if you are an upstream developer or bug triager or if a Ubuntu developer vouches for you (your triaging ability).
<xnox> jtaylor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<jtaylor> so there is no per package crash report viewing?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  not that i know of.
<micahg> jtaylor: not yet, maybe some day :)
<TheLordOfTime> i was going to post about that for that bug, but i cant see LP now
 * TheLordOfTime blames broken stuff
<TheLordOfTime> ah, there we go.
<xnox> jtaylor: nah, that would stress LP permissions model way too much.
<TheLordOfTime> that's what the LP admins said :p
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-25
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> What should I do to upload a package into the repository of the current release?
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: here I am... the oackage is only in Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> did you see my last privmsg?
<TheLordOfTime> for uploading, only Ubuntu Devs, Sponsors, the SRU team, and I think the Security team have uplaod rights
<TheLordOfTime> (there may be others!)
<TheLordOfTime> but the process is to file an SRU
<TheLordOfTime> and either branch the package's code and update it (then file a merge request)
<TheLordOfTime> or attach a debdiff to the bug
<TheLordOfTime> apply the SRU template
<TheLordOfTime> and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors (i think)
<TheLordOfTime> you may need to subscribe the SRU team
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: why they accept only one bug per upload?
<TheLordOfTime> that's not what i said
<TheLordOfTime> so apparently you don't listen.
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> but i'm not sure whether multiple-bug-fixes will be accepted.
<TheLordOfTime> Typically, bugfixes should be "separate" for SRUs.
<TheLordOfTime> the idea is only the smallest code change per "fix" is accepted
<TheLordOfTime> in the case of the last SRU I did, I was told by a member of the Ubuntu Server Team to include two bugfixes into one SRU
<TheLordOfTime> but those two don't interfere with each other
<TheLordOfTime> the idea with bugfixing is that patches which contain the smallest fixes should be used.  such that the fix can be tested individually
<TheLordOfTime> in the event a fix doesn't fix the bug, or makes the thing unstable, it can be rejected for that individual fix
<TheLordOfTime> but again
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not on the SRU team.
<TheLordOfTime> if you *want* to include multiple bug fixes, you're free to try, but each bug you're fixing would need linking *back* to that merge/debdiff-upload you do
<TheLordOfTime> (you'd only do that *once*, to *one bug*, and attach SRU templates, and link the other bugs you're fixing to that merge request/debdiff)
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on the MOTUs would be able to point you to the right information, the package you told me (subdownloader) is in Universe, so...
<xnox> alo21: you can open one metabug with SRU & debdiff; but it should close all individual sru bugs, and each bug needs a template & steps to test & verify changes.
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
 * xnox is core-dev
<TheLordOfTime> hah, nice
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  isnt that a subset of the dev team?
<xnox> alo21: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<TheLordOfTime> or is it its own "dev team"
<TheLordOfTime> i try not to do SRUs.  Typically, all I do are security updates.  Or major-fix SRUs...
<TheLordOfTime> although most my SRUs are for php5 :P
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: xnox ok... thanks. I thins use private PPA is the fastest way for my aim
<TheLordOfTime> to get a fix that you can use, yes.
<TheLordOfTime> but remember: PPAs arent technically "supported:
<TheLordOfTime> !ppa
<ubot2`> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: the structure is interesting many people can upload into Dev series (e.g. core-dev, motu, per-package uploaders), and the same people can sponsor uploads into $stable, but all of them simply end up in "Unapproved" queue.
<TheLordOfTime> LOL
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  out of pure curiosity, who can upload to -proposed?  is that also the same "upload-worthy" teams?
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: fromt that queue: ubuntu security or sru teams can promoted packages into -proposed, -updates, -security etc.
<TheLordOfTime> ah, so there's this queue of basically limbo :P
<TheLordOfTime> before a specific team uploads to the intended repo :)
<TheLordOfTime> i know Security targets -security, so...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * TheLordOfTime has fixed a couple of CVEs in NGINX :P
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> "debdiff'd the patches" is a better way of saying that :P
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: yeah. more or less. So if you call upload the package, you can upload into -proposed apart from it being stuck in the unapprove queue before it actually gets uploaded into -proposed.
<TheLordOfTime> s/call/can/ ?
<xnox> yeah.... =)
 * xnox can't type
<TheLordOfTime> no problem :)
<TheLordOfTime> which explains why debdiffs or code merges are preferred for updates :P
<TheLordOfTime> the debdiffs can be applied and uploaded.
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> and it's a moving target
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<xnox> any potential SRU can be "overtaken" by -security update
<xnox> before you know it =)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> saw that happen for nginx once... :P
<TheLordOfTime> oop, i think i found a bug in apt :P
<TheLordOfTime> it was not resolving the dependencies for the linux kernel :/
<TheLordOfTime> http://pastebin.com/VgWQ6Ng1  if you're curious to see what i was seeing
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: use dist-upgrade
<xnox> no but, expected behaiviour.
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  actually i used aptitude upgrade --full-resolver
<TheLordOfTime> it just wasnt resolving the deps
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<xnox> there is no bug.
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> seemed like a bug
<TheLordOfTime> dist-upgrade will upgrade to 12.04.1 right?
<TheLordOfTime> or is that a compulsory upgrade?
<xnox> upgrade: will not remove or upgrade unrelated packages
<xnox> dist-upgrade: will offer to remove or upgrade unrelated package to complete the upgrade
<xnox> read the manpage $ man apt-get
<TheLordOfTime> the second question was unrelated
<xnox> dist-upgrade does not "change" target distributions.
<TheLordOfTime> is 12.04.1 a compulsory or voluntary upgrade?
<xnox> it you are on lucid, you will stay on lucid.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm on precise
<xnox> 12.04.1 is nothing bug 12.04 + packages from '-security' & '-updates' pockets.
<xnox> s/bug/but/
<xnox> and new ISOs with packages from '-updates'
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> i see
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-08-26
<penguin42> anyone know how cairo is handled; bug 1030357 has a fix upstream, the user is asking if there is a chance of getting the fix in Ubuntu
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1030357 in cairo "crash with SIGSEGV in cairo, when evince tries to print this PDF file" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030357
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-19
<Rajiv_> Would someone mind marking bug 1013856 as Triaged
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1013856 in scilab (Ubuntu) "Install failed: unmet dependencies" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013856
<Rajiv_> Sorry. I meant bug 1057120
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1057120 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity screen problem during install." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057120
<hggdh> Rajiv_: done
<Rajiv_> hggdh: Thanks!
<Rajiv_> Would someone mind marking 1214027 as Triaged?
<Rajiv_> bug 1214027
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214027 in shim (Ubuntu) "Blank screen when booting from installation DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214027
<hggdh> Rajiv_: Why? I see no indication that anybody worked on the bug
<Rajiv_> hggdh: I was going to ask about that. Which upstream project is used for the package shim? Is there even one?
<hggdh> Rajiv_: to go to triaged, somebody must have verified the bug to be real, and must have added supporting documentation
<hggdh> Rajiv_: looking at the source package, under debian/copyright, I see: "Upstream-Contact: Matthew Garrett <mjg@redhat.com>
<hggdh> Source: https://github.com/mjg59/shim.git
<Rajiv_> hggdh: So what should I put in the "Project" field?
<hggdh> Rajiv_: right now, nothing (and I am not sure shim has a project available on LP). First of all, verify the bug exists and add any documentation you can find
<phillw> any bug masters about?
<phillw> hggdh: TheLordOfTime ?
<hggdh> phillw: sir?
<phillw> hggdh: can you help me on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1066435
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "powerpc: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [High,In progress]
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, hm?
 * TheLordOfTime is semi busy
<phillw> the new kernel is available, but there is no way I can set the bug to be 'requires testing'.
<hggdh> phillw: a new kernel has been published? Where?
<phillw> for SRU's we can set a tag, for development I cannot..
<phillw> hggdh: it came out saturday, I can pastebin up the chat I had with infinity on -release to bring you up to speed if you need?
<hggdh> phillw: not really needed. If a kernel addressing this bug has been published (and is available for apt-get), then we can set the bug to fix committed, and ask for testing
<hggdh> phillw: BTW, if a bug is marked in progress, there must be someone assigned to it
<hggdh> phillw: a reference to the specific kernel version string would be very good. If there are many versions of the kernel with the fix (like Precise, Raring, Saucy), then we should open an "also affects" for each version
<phillw> I guess the kernel team / ppc kernel team etc... but as PPC is a bit off the radar to whom should it assigned to? The PPC team run at server level, as desktop users we are simply grateful that they do fix kernel issues.
<phillw> hggdh: this is a fix ONLY for 13.10; they took the PPC kernel 'off-line; while they fixed some things... I'll pastebin up the chat so that you know better as to how to advise me.
<hggdh> phillw: there is no need to assign it to anybody, if the kernel is already published (and, anyway, assigning to other people is frowned upon)
<hggdh> phillw: read it in the backlog
<phillw> http://pastebin.com/DZ3u1t5d xxxxx is infinity, as I was sending it to a mailing list, I took his name out in case people started to directly nag him :)
<hggdh> phillw: all that is needed is to mark fix-committed, and ask the people affected to install and test the kernel
<phillw> hggdh: so no tag of 'needs verifying"?
<hggdh> with a text like "a new kernel -- linux-ppc [powerpc] (saucy-proposed) [3.11.0-0.1]  is now available for testing. Please install it and report back
<hggdh> phillw: yes, and needs-verifying
<hggdh> saucy-needs-verifying
<phillw> I cannot apply that tag for some reason?
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> but you _should_ be able to tag it
<phillw> hggdh: nope, I went through all the options... was not available. It is for released stuff, but not for ubuntu+1 to me.
<hggdh> do you want me to change the bug as needed?
<phillw> hggdh: if you would be so kind. honestly, I'd do it.. but I do not have the options on ubuntu+1 that I see on released versions.
<hggdh> no prob
<phillw> and that is why I headed here :) I knew a bug-squad member would be able to. Thank you for taking the time to help the PPC guys get a MAJOR bug nailed. If, as it seems, infinity and ben have ridden them of that bug, it is a major step forward for them :)
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> phillw: done
<phillw> thanks, I'm getting the email alerts now! I do not have PPC kit, but as the TL for lubuntu-QA which is also the last bastion of PPC, I did promise to follow up serious bugs etc.
<phillw> hopefully the new kernel will help kubuntu, who also do have a PPC version in tsting :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-20
<Rajiv_> Would someone mind marking bug 235794 as Triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 235794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[hardy] Ubiquity crashes with "MigrationAssistantApply failed with code 2"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235794
<hggdh> Rajiv_: we need a reasoning of why this bug should be set as Triaged. *ANY* change in status must be explained. Also, this bug is about Hardy, and I see no reference to it happening on current supported versions
<hggdh> a change in bug status is something important enough to require an explanation of why that change was warranted. Keep in mind that later readers of the bug may not understand the reasons unless we explain them in a comment
 * slickymaster is away: I'm busy
 * slickymaster is away: [Got to work]
 * slickymaster is away: Got to work>
 * slickymaster is away: <Got to work>
 * slickymaster is away: Got to work
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-21
<smartboyhw> Can somebody mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-icon-theme/+bug/1077372 as "Won't fix"?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1077372 in ubuntustudio-icon-theme (Ubuntu Precise) "When installing Ubuntu Studio, the logo in the auto-paritioning step is wrong" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> smartboyhw: why?
<smartboyhw> hggdh, because we decided that it was a bit too difficult to fix, and it is just one screen.
<smartboyhw> After all, the fix in newer versions included a new package.
<hggdh> smartboyhw: please add a comment stating that; I will then mark it wont fix. All changes in status should have an explanation for the reasons
<smartboyhw> hggdh, sure
<smartboyhw> hggdh, done
<hggdh> smartboyhw: done. And thank you :-)
<smartboyhw> hggdh, no, thank you:)
<hggdh> :-)
<bregma> hey guise I'm trying to triage some bugs in my project and I've come across a few that are completely incomprehensible to me, they were obviously filed by someone's whose mother tongue was not English -- what is the most politic way to handle this sort of thing?
<phillw> hi, any bug masters on duty?
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: ping
<phillw> hggdh: you about?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-22
<hggdh> phillw: now I am :-)
<hggdh> bregma: can you give us some examples?
<bregma> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1192784
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1192784 in Unity "many toolbar icons" [Undecided,New]
<bregma> I don;t want to dismiss this person's concerns, but I don't want to be offensive
<hggdh> looking
 * bregma is not in the habit of not being offensive
<hggdh> bregma: we appreciate that :-)
<phillw> hi hggdh from the feedback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1066435 can be marked as verification done / fixed / released etc :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "powerpc: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [High,Fix committed]
<hggdh> bregma: in this case, we need a bit more (and I agree the description is, ah, lacking...)
<phillw> the tester has updated the bug (~ comments 90 and 91)
<hggdh> bregma: unity version, and examples, at least
<hggdh> bregma: so the usual way would be to start with "thank you for opening this bug and helping make Ubuntu better. Can you please provide us with (1) Unity version; (2) some examples (screenshots and/or short movies are OK); (3) can you expand your description?
<hggdh> phillw: looking it up
<bregma> hggdh, I'll do that, thanks...  too many hours triaging bugs left my brain hollow and empty
<hggdh> bregma: heh, I fully understand :-)
<phillw> some of the comments are via email to me, but I believe he has put sufficient information onto the bug report to back up his assertion that it is fixed (and is very glad that it is!)
<hggdh> phillw: for the record (and future) you can do it yourself -- just change the tag 'verification-needed-saucy' to 'verification-done-saucy'
<hggdh> phillw: the bug status should not be changed -- it will automagically (I hope) be set to fix released as soon as the packages are promoted from -proposed to -updates
<hggdh> (it is fix committed right now because we have the package updated (and built)
<hggdh> but not generically available
<phillw> as it is a new kernel build, it has a zero chance of SRU, so it will only be available in 13.10 anyway :)
<hggdh> there is always a chance for SRU but, for the kernel, this may be a bit more involved, and not worth the time
<phillw> hggdh: indeed not. it was quite a major thing that they did for the PPC kernel, the ppc people will be quite happy to use 13.10 when it comes out :)
<hggdh> phillw: I agree :-)
<iceroot_> hi
<iceroot_> is there something like that for ubuntu which checks automaticly the packages? http://lintian.debian.org/
<Pici> we use lintian too
<iceroot_> Pici: is there a site were i can see a statistic?
<Pici> iceroot_: http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/saucy/
<iceroot_> Pici: thank you
<iceroot_> btw 404 http://lintian.ubuntuwire.org/saucy/manual/index.html  (the link for the manual)
<Pici> http://lintian.debian.org/manual/index.html
<iceroot_> Pici: it was more a hint that there is something wrong :)
<iceroot_> but thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-23
<piggz> hi...there is a ubuntu bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/1213336 for the software i maintain.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213336 in koffice (Ubuntu) "postgresql renders ' ' ' as ' "" ' in a returned query from kexi" [Undecided,New]
<piggz> the correspanding kde bug is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318129
<ubot2`> KDE bug 318129 in KexiDB "Single quote ' stored as double " in postgresql" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<piggz> which ive just resolved, is anyone able to comment on the ubuntu bug to make that link?
<candrea> piggz: done! bug linked
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-08-24
<triniton> Please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/1216387
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216387 in tvtime (Ubuntu) "tvtime FTBFS because of old version of libtool" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-18
<taowa> Please set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1357249 to Wishlist
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357249 in apport (Ubuntu) "New Feature: Don't show this again!" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-19
<brainwash> please change the importance of bug 1301056 to wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1301056 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Session name has "Session"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301056
<brainwash> please change the importance of bug 1301056 to wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1301056 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Session name has "Session"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301056
<brainwash> also bug 1301802
<ubot5> bug 1301802 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "New feature - possibility to rename desktop (system) icons like Home, Trash, File Systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301802
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-20
<tinoco> back
<tinoco> back
<brainwash> can anyone please change the importance of bug 1301802 to wishlist?
<ubot5> bug 1301802 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "New feature - possibility to rename desktop (system) icons like Home, Trash, File Systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301802
<hggdh> brainwash: I can change it, but I would like you to explain why you think it is a wishlist bug (comment in the bug, please)
<brainwash> hggdh: the title of the bug report already explains it, feature request -> wishlist, or?
<brainwash> which means lowest priority
<hggdh> brainwash: I know.
<hggdh> done
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-21
<Guest91588> Hallo
<Guest91588> ?
<Guest91588> Hello
<Guest91588> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS HELP?
<saiarcot895> Can someone nominate bug #1339264 for a Trusty SRU? (It's been fixed in Utopic)
<ubot5> bug 1339264 in openscenegraph (Ubuntu) "Missing FreeType support in 14.04 LTS package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339264
<brainwash> saiarcot895: I think that you have to follow the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and edit the bug report accordingly
<saiarcot895> brainwash: I'm writing up the description now.
<Guest91588> hello, how can i see my last conversation
<Guest91588> I've been chatting with someone about graphic problems few minutes ago, where is he
<saiarcot895> brainwash: Done. I still need to do the actual testing, but want to have everything else set up.
<RoyK> hi all. what can be done to have the fix from bug 1171945 make it into the affected distro versions?
<ubot5> bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-22
<RoyK> hi all. what can be done to have the fix from bug 1171945 make it into the affected distro versions?
<ubot5> bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<brainwash> RoyK: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<saiarcot895> Can someone nominate bug #1339264 for a Trusty SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1339264 in openscenegraph (Ubuntu) "Missing FreeType support in 14.04 LTS package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339264
<saiarcot895> Can someone nominate bug #1339264 for a Trusty SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1339264 in openscenegraph (Ubuntu) "Missing FreeType support in 14.04 LTS package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339264
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-23
<Abhijit> hello
<Abhijit> can anyone please try to solve this bug?
<Abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/855921
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855921 in netcfg (Ubuntu Oneiric) "does not honor netcfg/choose_interface in preseed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Abhijit> or assign to someone who can solve it?
<maxb> That bug is not a bug, it's expected behaviour
<maxb> Logic dictates that the contents of a network loaded preseed cannot affect questions asked before the preseed file is downloaded
<Abhijit> maxb, just ask the questios "after" the preseed is loaded?
<maxb> Erm, no. :-). It needs to choose the interface to enable the network to download the preseed!
<Abhijit> maxb, and how does Centos works with same configuration then, out of the box , without any issues?
<Abhijit> why centos does not force me to select eth0 before kickstart is loaded?
<Abhijit> if centos can do it why can not ubuntu?
<Abhijit> maxb, ^
<maxb> Ubuntu can
<Abhijit> how?
<Abhijit> as we can see from that launchpad bug report, Ubuntu can not?
<maxb> You probably just need to turn on the reelated option in your pxelinux config so the pxelinux passes a BOOTIF parameter on the kernel command line
<Abhijit> okey. will check on bootif more.
<maxb> My guess  would be Centos makes a different design decision and assumes the first interface if it has no better information
<Abhijit> summary is Centos is better!
<Abhijit> your argument is invalid.
<maxb> Better for some, worse for others
<Abhijit> invalid.
<maxb> People doing bulk installsvought to be able to set up the PXE environmwnt to include the information. People doing single installs will either make one more keypress or save a lot of time wondering why it does not work
<maxb> however you now appear to be trolling, so I shall stop talking
<brainwash> please change the importance of bug 1041176 to wishlist
<ubot5> bug 1041176 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) "feature request - individual shortcuts for keyboard layouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041176
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> brainwash: Done
<brainwash> penguin42: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-08-24
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please triage this bug? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zenity/+bug/1360733
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360733 in zenity (Ubuntu) "Zenity produces "All updates are complete" rather than displaying text" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-17
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-18
<Computer> can anyone help with a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-08-21
<michael-vb> Hello.  Is there any easy way to ping people to suggest a package update?  I would specifically love libsane to be updated to latest git (they are actually hoping to do a release soon) before Wily is released, as it fixes a timing bug and makes my scanner work.
<michael-vb> Reference bug 1184699 if it interests anyone.  I just subscribed rather opportunistically, as I suspect that bug covers lots of related but different issues.
<ubot5> bug 1184699 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Canon LIDE 110 can only scan once, then I need to replug the usb cable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184699
<rbasak> michael-vb: are you asking for a package update for Wily, or for Trusty?
<michael-vb> Oh sorry, for Wily.
<rbasak> michael-vb: unfortunately Wily has just entered feature freeze, so package updates that add features are no longer permitted without a release team exception
<rbasak> michael-vb: we can cherry-pick bugfixes without an issue though
<rbasak> michael-vb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess for details on getting a proposed package upload into the sponsorship queue
<michael-vb> To be honest if I can't get this through with low hassle I will just rebuild the package.  I spend a huge effort half a year ago getting an absolutely obvious typo in Compiz fixed with was breaking VirtualBox.  I just hoped that it would be simpler for a not-yet-released distribution.
<michael-vb> s/with/which/
<michael-vb> But the commits are 09daef4 and 425edc7.
<michael-vb> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/sane/sane-backends.git/commit/?id=09daef4a681e43a411b14389ceee9292ffbc29fc
<michael-vb> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/sane/sane-backends.git/commit/?id=425edc705e6323353bf99f58c277dc4f0fe47deb
<michael-vb> I just need the second, but the first made another bug ticket subscriber happy.
<rbasak> It is simpler for the development release - submit a debdiff, get it sponsored. No need for SRU paperwork etc.
<michael-vb> Will take a quick look then.
<rbasak> If cherry-picking, please include dep3 headers in the quilt patches inside the debdiff though. Helps with future maintenance by being able to track where the patches came from and if they have been included upstream.
<michael-vb> Now it starts getting fun.  I have no clue about your versioning systems.
<michael-vb> Right, test building with patch.
<michael-vb> Let's see if I can install the packages on Vivid, as I haven't yet upgraded.
<michael-vb> Doesn't quite finish building the package on Vivid, though it finishes compiling.  How much time do I have?  My conscience won't let me upload an untested patch, but it will be a few weeks before I get round to upgrading.
<rbasak> michael-vb: basically, just add git-format-patch output to files in debian/patches/, annotate with dep3 (http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/), add the names to debian/patches/series and add an entry to debian/changelog.
<rbasak> You have until final freeze - Oct 15th - to get it uploaded. But you'll need to upload to the sponsorship queue well in advance of that. I'd say at least a month.
<rbasak> So ASAP really please.
<michael-vb> Then I will upload the patch to the ticket for now and test when I get the chance.  How do I update the change log anyway?
<rbasak> dch is a tool for editing debian/changelog, but for a one-off it might be easier just use a text editor and follow the format of the previous entry exactly.
<michael-vb> For now I attached the patch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1184699/comments/34
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1184699 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Canon LIDE 110 can only scan once, then I need to replug the usb cable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<michael-vb> I will need more time to understand this process than I have free just now.  If I don't find the time I will just rebuild the package locally again.
<michael-vb> Thanks anyway.
<rbasak> michael-vb: no problem. If you need any help, feel free to ping me.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-08-22
<Pici> \/24
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-24
<tdaitx> could someone plz create a Zesty task with Medium importance in bug LP: #1692420 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1692420 in powerpc-utils (Ubuntu) "[SRU] powerpc-utils commans exhibits "command substitution: ignored null byte in input" warning message" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692420
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-08-26
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Should I change this bug status to incomplete? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1710347
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1710347 in Ubuntu "right click on the desktop: no new file proposed" [Undecided,New]
<gsilvapt> User says it is working now, no package associated (Nautilus is my suspicion)
<gsilvapt> s/incomplete/invalid
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-19
<guiverc> EoflaOE, i just noticed an old message (yesterday, or days ago) about Lubuntu live ejected then squashfs errs, did you `umount` it?  I doubt it would allow it, and thus squashfs errs would be expected I suspect b/c the 'live' media where programs come from has gone (read errors thus squashfs..)
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-08-20
<guiverc2> can only some people change status to won't.fix?
 * PaulW2U replies to guiverc2 by email as he is currently offline
